# October IUI Buddies



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi Everyone.

Looking for October IUI buddies. My name is Avalyn, i have a 3 year old DD who was a result of IUI.

I am now TTC #2 going thru IUI again.

Currently on my 1st IUI cycle with Gonal F injectibles. I am on CD8. Went for routine blood test today.

Things are alot diffrent this time round. Last time.. my FS put me on BCP first then start treatment as soon as AF hit. This time she didnt do thst. Last time they put me on Puregon... this time Gonal F.

I wonder why the change? Do you think it has anything to do with last time my AF being all over the place and coming every 14 days... and now i am more regular?


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi Avalyn! 

I have a feeling more people will be joining you in this thread depending on the outcome of the ladies on the September IUI thread. If this IUI isn't successful I will be joining you.

I'm not sure why doctor's switch meds. They didn't say anything when they wrote your prescriptions out? I'm sure a nurse will be glad to give you some insight on it.

Just curious...how many IUI's did it take before you conceived your DD?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi Redhead
I should have asked my FS about the switch. I did ask the nurse what the difference was... She said no difference apart from the fact that Gonal F was much easier to administer?

I got pregnant with my DD on my first IUI cycle. I was TTC for over 2 years... My tubes were ok.. But i never always ovulated and my AF would come every 14 days. DHs 
sperm was low count and low motility


When i went for my U/S to check follicles... I grew ONE! Only ONE. I was bit upset by that... I thought i'd have more (you know.. More eggs better the chance)
And to top it off... It took ages for my body to start responding to the meds. But it worked. 

How abt you... Is this ur first IUI


----------



## karenh

I am one week into my tww with my first IUI. If this doesn't work then I will be with you gals here. I am worried because I only have on filly too. It was nice to hear your worked with just one. Thank you!


----------



## zimmy

Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

karenh said:


> I am one week into my tww with my first IUI. If this doesn't work then I will be with you gals here. I am worried because I only have on filly too. It was nice to hear your worked with just one. Thank you!

Not a problem :) Hope all works out for you. Fingers crossed. I remember this journey, its all coming back to me now, for my 2nd Baby. How is the TWW going? It made me insane.

Have you tested if the trigger has left your system? at 8DPO it was gone. By 10DPO a faint positive appeared..



zimmy said:


> Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....

Hey Zimmy. Welcome. How exciting for your first IUI. Praying that this one attempt will be it for you :)

I was told, that with the meds, you usually wont Ovulate until the trigger?


----------



## zimmy

Oh that would be great if I didn't ovulatye until the trigger! We could work out the timing perfectly :)


----------



## want2beamamma

Hello ladies, 

I will be doing my first IUI this month. I am currently on CD10. I took Clomid days 2-6 
100MG. All I am monitoring ovulation with is OPK's. I started them on day 8. Hope we all get our BFP!!!


----------



## karenh

Zimmy: That is exciting that this is your first iui! I hope this works for you? May I ask why DH only wants to try one?

Sweet Lullaby: I did a opk on 4dpiui and it was negative. That is all I have done. What exactly do I need to do to test it out? Sorry this is my first IUI. The tww has been insane. I cant help but think every twitch or whatever is a symptom. I am trying to be realistic, but it is hard. How are you doing?

Want2beamamma: Yay! I hope you get your +opk soon. That is exciting. How is the Clomid treating you?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I am waiting on AF so that I can start the injectibles on CD2. All info is in my siggy but IUI#1 with 100mg clomid in August BFN, Sept my FS put me on Femera because the clomid thinned my lining... but IUI was canceled because my one good follie was on my no tube side...we tried naturally on the off chance that the egg made it over to the good side but my FS said that is very rare so I'm not really holding out much hope. I think AF is coming because I have been majority moody and really hungry. My temp has dropped a little but still above the cover line so maybe next week.
Zimmy I remember you from the Clomid thread :)


----------



## want2beamamma

karenh said:


> Zimmy: That is exciting that this is your first iui! I hope this works for you? May I ask why DH only wants to try one?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I did a opk on 4dpiui and it was negative. That is all I have done. What exactly do I need to do to test it out? Sorry this is my first IUI. The tww has been insane. I cant help but think every twitch or whatever is a symptom. I am trying to be realistic, but it is hard. How are you doing?
> 
> Want2beamamma: Yay! I hope you get your +opk soon. That is exciting. How is the Clomid treating you?

I actually got a positive OPK this morning but it's only CD10. I started testing CD-8 and it was forsure neg and CD9- definate neg AM and PM. I am worried about booking for IUI when it could be too early and just a false positive. Is that possible? I do have some EWCM and everyday before this I have been very dry.

Clomid wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I am always cold but not the days I took the clomid. People were wondering how I went from one day wearing so many layers to the next wishing I was in my bathing suit with the AC on haha. I was emotional just one day. Besides that it was great :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wanttobe- maybe call and ask if they could do an ultrasound to double check? I know that when I was on the clomid my cycles were a lot different than my non medicated cycles. Try a Clearblue Easy OPK- I would confirm with one of those after I thought I had a positive with the cheap ones. That's what my FS wanted me to use but since I was a POAS addict I used the cheapies from Amazon and confirmed with CBE diggy


----------



## want2beamamma

Thanks!
I am going to test again tonight and see what happens. If it is positive I will be forsure calling them :)
Here is a picture of the tests CD8-10

The numbers on the test are the cycle day NOT the time they were taken :)
Excuse the urine still on the test but it went that dark that fast.
 



Attached Files:







IMG091.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG087.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## karenh

Could be a +. I agree with trying a Clear Blue Digital. That is what my RE said as well. Good luck!


----------



## want2beamamma

Thanks going to the store soon :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi everybody! I am currently on CD12. My ultrasound today showed a 19mm follicle on my left ovary and my lining is measuring at 9mm. My doctor wants me to go back for another ultrasound tomorrow and he says I will probably be triggering tomorrow night. If so, I will be doing back to back IUIs on Friday and Saturday. :)

I am supposed to go to a wedding on Saturday but I may skip it. I know they say you can go about your business after the procedure but last time I stayed in bed for a couple days afterwards and that one worked so I want to do the same thing this time. What a busy weekend for this to be on - a wedding and Thanksgiving! 

I am excited but scared at the same time. 

:dust: to us all!!! :)


----------



## zimmy

karenh said:


> Zimmy: That is exciting that this is your first iui! I hope this works for you? May I ask why DH only wants to try one?

 It's really a financial thing. Nothing is covered for us, so with the injectables it will run us upwards of $1800 per cycle. The clinic is also 2 1/2 hours away by car, so we have to factor those costs in. My biggest worry this month is not the cost though, it's the fact that DH is away from CD 5 to CD 12! :nope: 

Really hoping I don't O early!


----------



## zimmy

mrsjennyg said:


> Zimmy I remember you from the Clomid thread :)

 I remember you too! Nice to see a familiar face :) After my 6 rounds of Clomid I was really bummed, so did not come around here much. More hope in my heart this month, as I am at a new clinic and they are 'going right to the good stuff' as they say and starting me on Goanl F injections with IUI :) Clomid didn't work for us, but my doctor at the time did no monitoring or anything so it really was just a crapshoot :growlmad:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

want2beamamma said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I will be doing my first IUI this month. I am currently on CD10. I took Clomid days 2-6
> 100MG. All I am monitoring ovulation with is OPK's. I started them on day 8. Hope we all get our BFP!!!

How exciting. I remember feeling so excited and nervous when i did my first IUI. For this time, i just pray it works. Its been 3 years now since my last IUI.

Fingers crossed for you :)



karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: I did a opk on 4dpiui and it was negative. That is all I have done. What exactly do I need to do to test it out? Sorry this is my first IUI. The tww has been insane. I cant help but think every twitch or whatever is a symptom. I am trying to be realistic, but it is hard. How are you doing?

Oh sorry, i meant i monitored after the insemination (after the Trigger to ovulate). I didnt test the ovulation, My FS did it via blood test and confirmed it. 

I started POASing with HPT from 8DPO to see if the Trigger shot was out of the system (they cause 2 lines (BFP's). What DPO are you now?



mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I am waiting on AF so that I can start the injectibles on CD2. All info is in my siggy but IUI#1 with 100mg clomid in August BFN, Sept my FS put me on Femera because the clomid thinned my lining... but IUI was canceled because my one good follie was on my no tube side...we tried naturally on the off chance that the egg made it over to the good side but my FS said that is very rare so I'm not really holding out much hope. I think AF is coming because I have been majority moody and really hungry. My temp has dropped a little but still above the cover line so maybe next week.
> Zimmy I remember you from the Clomid thread :)

Hope AF comes soon. Its funny isnt it, this is the only time we wished AF showed sooner!!



Mrs. T said:


> Hi everybody! I am currently on CD12. My ultrasound today showed a 19mm follicle on my left ovary and my lining is measuring at 9mm. My doctor wants me to go back for another ultrasound tomorrow and he says I will probably be triggering tomorrow night. If so, I will be doing back to back IUIs on Friday and Saturday. :)
> 
> I am supposed to go to a wedding on Saturday but I may skip it. I know they say you can go about your business after the procedure but last time I stayed in bed for a couple days afterwards and that one worked so I want to do the same thing this time. What a busy weekend for this to be on - a wedding and Thanksgiving!
> 
> I am excited but scared at the same time.
> 
> :dust: to us all!!! :)

Wow..its all happening isnt it. Wish you all the baby/sticky dust :) I know what you mean by playing it safe and doing what you did last time, because it worked.

For me, my FS has changed so many things, i am worried lol!



zimmy said:


> It's really a financial thing. Nothing is covered for us, so with the injectables it will run us upwards of $1800 per cycle. The clinic is also 2 1/2 hours away by car, so we have to factor those costs in. My biggest worry this month is not the cost though, it's the fact that DH is away from CD 5 to CD 12! :nope:
> 
> Really hoping I don't O early!

Positive thinking hun :) It WILL work out :)


----------



## kaimaka

I am new to this. So please bare with me. I just had my first failed iui with clomid/bravelle/ovidrel. Clomid thinned out my lining, so RE is switching me to Gonal F with ovidrel. I was wrong to think that the process was going to be easy. That's why I'm here now. I need someone who's going through the same thing as I am. I spent the entire two week wait reading other people's post and driving myself crazy. So I'm happy to be here! Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

kaimaka said:


> I am new to this. So please bare with me. I just had my first failed iui with clomid/bravelle/ovidrel. Clomid thinned out my lining, so RE is switching me to Gonal F with ovidrel. I was wrong to think that the process was going to be easy. That's why I'm here now. I need someone who's going through the same thing as I am. I spent the entire two week wait reading other people's post and driving myself crazy. So I'm happy to be here! Good luck to everyone! :)

Welcome Kaimaka! Sorry to hear the first try wasn't a success but keep your eyes on the prize. Glad you decided to join us. Being here you will realize you are not alone.

I heard Clomid will thin out the lining but I haven't tried it myself. I am on Femara. Try eating pineapple (especially the core) and drink pomegranate juice. You can also talk to your doctor about taking baby aspirin.


----------



## FirstTry

May I join? I started my 2nd IUI cycle on Sept 25. Expecting to trigger around Oct 5/6/7. See stats below.

DH says hi to all the ladies! :wave: (isn't he cute :) )


----------



## Mrs. T

FirstTry said:


> May I join? I started my 2nd IUI cycle on Sept 25. Expecting to trigger around Oct 5/6/7. See stats below.
> 
> DH says hi to all the ladies! :wave: (isn't he cute :) )

Hi FirstTry! We'll be in our TWW close to the same time. We can symptom spot together. :)

Tell the DH hi!


----------



## karenh

MrsT: Good luck this time I hope you little bean sticks. Sorry about your previous loss. Happy Thanksgiving!

Zimmy: I totally understand the cost think. Injectables for us are $3000. We have stuck with Femara because the whole cycle is about $800. I hope him being away isnt an issue. I didnt trigger until CD15 and had iui cd17, so you could be ok.

Sweet Lullaby: I took a pregnancy test last night and was BFN. No doubt about it. That would say to me the trigger is out. I am cd25 8dpiui. I have my beta test on Monday.

Kaimaka: I am glad they arent trying Clomid again, and getting you on something better. I hope this cycle works for you. I know it is hard, and I drive myself insane when I am on here too much. I have had to set a limit. :haha:I hope you find the comfort and support you need here. If you arent just let us know what you need so we can help.

FirstTry: :hi:Hi back to DH. Welcome! I hope this round gets you your miracle.


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! I need a little encouragement this morning. I just got back from my u/s to make sure everything is good to go so I can start injections tonight. Well come to find out, my nurse ordered the wrong meds for me, oops! She ordered Gonal-F instead of Bravelle. To make things right, she gave me 7 Bravelle in exchange of the 7 Gonal-F that is getting delivered today. Well, we paid more for Gonal-F. It's $20 more than Bravelle per vial. Oh and by the way, I only need a half dose for 4 days. So I get to use 2 (maybe 3 if I need an extra day on it) of the 7 that was ordered. I'm upset and stressed already and I haven't even started this cycle. :'(


----------



## kaimaka

Oh and thank you all for being so welcoming! It really helps to have support. I have no one to talk to about this. Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## zimmy

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! I need a little encouragement this morning. I just got back from my u/s to make sure everything is good to go so I can start injections tonight. Well come to find out, my nurse ordered the wrong meds for me, oops! She ordered Gonal-F instead of Bravelle. To make things right, she gave me 7 Bravelle in exchange of the 7 Gonal-F that is getting delivered today. Well, we paid more for Gonal-F. It's $20 more than Bravelle per vial. Oh and by the way, I only need a half dose for 4 days. So I get to use 2 (maybe 3 if I need an extra day on it) of the 7 that was ordered. I'm upset and stressed already and I haven't even started this cycle. :'(

 Wow, I can't believe that! That is really unfair and seeing that it was her mistake, you shouldn't be paying for it :( Keep positive - maybe this will be your month, and the mix up won't matter then :)


----------



## kaimaka

Zimmy, that's what I'm hoping for. All will be forgiven if the meds work and I get pregnant. ;)


----------



## Laura R

Hey everyone,

I'd love to join you all! I'm on my 3rd IUI (and final). I'm on my 4th day of Chlomid and going in for my ultrasound on Monday. My IUI is scheduled for Wednesday afternoon. Both IUI's have looked good - had healthy eggs, lots of sperm, etc but no pregnancy yet. I'm hoping this last one works! Good luck to all of you as well!

Laura


----------



## Mrs. T

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'd love to join you all! I'm on my 3rd IUI (and final). I'm on my 4th day of Chlomid and going in for my ultrasound on Monday. My IUI is scheduled for Wednesday afternoon. Both IUI's have looked good - had healthy eggs, lots of sperm, etc but no pregnancy yet. I'm hoping this last one works! Good luck to all of you as well!
> 
> Laura

Welcome Laura R!

Much :dust: to you on this final round!!! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> May I join? I started my 2nd IUI cycle on Sept 25. Expecting to trigger around Oct 5/6/7. See stats below.
> 
> DH says hi to all the ladies! :wave: (isn't he cute :) )
> 
> Hi FirstTry! We'll be in our TWW close to the same time. We can symptom spot together. :)
> 
> Tell the DH hi!Click to expand...

Great! I'm going in for u/s and blood tomorrow, cd 11. It'll be the first time since cd 3, so I'm excited to see how many follies I have.

What day are you on?


----------



## Mrs. T

I am on cd13 (well I think 14 but my doctor's office says 13 because my af started late in the day so they said I had to count the next day as cd1).

I just had an ultrasound and blood work today. I have 1 follicle at 20mm on my left ovary. The doctors office said to trigger tonight and I get to IUI tomorrow and Saturday! Yay!


----------



## EJT22

Hello All!! Im very new to this, I am 22 years old and I had my first iui done September 25, and I took my trigger shot Sunday september 23, I also have POCS the only thing wrong with me was having trouble ovulating, They also put me on clomid for days 3-7 i believe. My husband has perfect health, he had great sperm, when they did his semin analysis he exceeded everything through this whole process my doctor and RN told me I was reacting very well to everything, all my blood work has been great and all my US have been great. My doctor said that clomid was working for me so he told me to take my trigger shot and then schedule an appt. for IUI, I had my IUI September 25th(tuesday) and it went perfect no problems at all. I actually did not feel a thing. by September 26(Wed.) evening I started getting so much cramping that ive never felt before maybe because I never ovulated before, SO I called my RN and she told me my body was going through alot because I just had an IUI and my body is reacting new to ovulating. Im also on prometrium with estrace vanginally. My terrible cramping went from Wed. Evening until Sat. now lately Ive been getting alot of pressure and still sum cramping but it's not as bad as before. I've had such bad head aches that come and go Monday my breasts have been getting very sore right now they are so sore i can't even touch them, last night i had pulling feeling inside my belly button,lower back is killing me I go in for my blood test next Wed. October 10th to see if im pregnant. And Im so scared but trying to be very positive hoping this worked. I wanted to know does it look like I have a good chance for my first time?????


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi EJT22! Well everything sounds very promising! That is how I was feeling and my first IUI worked so stay positive. I know the 2WW is a killer. Are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope you don't mind that I join your chat. :D

This is the very first time I have ever posted on something like this. I'm 26 and DH is 26 I have been diagnosed with PCOS which Causes me to rarely have a period. We have been TTC for 7 years and never been pregnant. So after so long we finally saw a RE. DH and, I have done all the tests needed, and all have came back great! I'm currently on day two of Femara. I have a u/s next thursday, and if looks good we will be doing our first IUI on Friday the 12th. Ladies I'm so nerves! This whole process has me all excited and scared at the same time. Thanks so much for allowing me to join, and I look forward to all of us having BFPs!!!! God bless!


----------



## Keeping Faith

EJT22 It all sounds great! I will be praying for you! Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome Keeping Faith! It is a very exciting and scary and nerve wracking process! The time building up to the IUI is nothing compared to the 2WW though. Every little twinge will have you poas. LOL! Don't worry. We are all in this together! :)

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope you don't mind that I join your chat. :D

This is the very first time I have ever posted on something like this. I'm 26 and DH is 26 I have been diagnosed with PCOS which Causes me to rarely have a period. We have been TTC for 7 years and never been pregnant. So after so long we finally saw a RE. DH and, I have done all the tests needed, and all have came back great! I'm currently on day two of Femara. I have a u/s next thursday, and if looks good we will be doing our first IUI on Friday the 12th. Ladies I'm so nerves! This whole process has me all excited and scared at the same time. Thanks so much for allowing me to join, and I look forward to all of us having BFPs!!!! God bless!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Thanks Mrs. T all of the TTC is so scary! Especially when you have been trying for years! All we can do is keep faith, and believe that all will come out Great. Have you done your second iui?


----------



## Mrs. T

It's in the morning (back to back IUIs Friday & Saturday). :D


----------



## Keeping Faith

Wow Mrs T how exciting! Keep us posted! Sending prayers your way for that big BFP! ;)


----------



## sadangel777

Hi everyone,

I am having my first IUI in a couple of weeks with Clomid and trigger shot. Mind if I join?

DH is getting SA on Monday and I am getting a lap & dye first to make sure my tubes aren't clogged. Then another week and I have my first follicle scan!

I took Clomid for 2 rounds with no success and DH has issues 'finishing' after 1 BD. I think it is all mental though because he never had issues before I went off the pill.

Been TTC since January.


----------



## Keeping Faith

Sadangel Welcome!!! Good luck on all your test! Waiting for the IUI is always nerve wrecking. ;):wacko:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

kaimaka said:


> I am new to this. So please bare with me. I just had my first failed iui with clomid/bravelle/ovidrel. Clomid thinned out my lining, so RE is switching me to Gonal F with ovidrel. I was wrong to think that the process was going to be easy. That's why I'm here now. I need someone who's going through the same thing as I am. I spent the entire two week wait reading other people's post and driving myself crazy. So I'm happy to be here! Good luck to everyone! :)


Welcome Kaimaka :) Its hard isnt it...waiting for each cycle...then the TWW. I know what you mean, its good to be able to relate to others in the same boat.



FirstTry said:


> May I join? I started my 2nd IUI cycle on Sept 25. Expecting to trigger around Oct 5/6/7. See stats below.
> 
> DH says hi to all the ladies! :wave: (isn't he cute :) )

Welcome FirstTry : what a positive and great forum user name!! Hope you did get ur BFP on ur first try :) 

Hi to ur DH :)



karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: I took a pregnancy test last night and was BFN. No doubt about it. That would say to me the trigger is out. I am cd25 8dpiui. I have my beta test on Monday.

How exciting.. will you be trying to test again? I remember at 8DPO i had no lines.. but at 9 or 10DPO it was very faint.




Laura R said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'd love to join you all! I'm on my 3rd IUI (and final). I'm on my 4th day of Chlomid and going in for my ultrasound on Monday. My IUI is scheduled for Wednesday afternoon. Both IUI's have looked good - had healthy eggs, lots of sperm, etc but no pregnancy yet. I'm hoping this last one works! Good luck to all of you as well!
> 
> Laura

Hi Laura R :) My FS says usually by the 3rd time, IUI works :) hoping thats what will happen to you





Mrs. T said:


> I am on cd13 (well I think 14 but my doctor's office says 13 because my af started late in the day so they said I had to count the next day as cd1).
> 
> I just had an ultrasound and blood work today. I have 1 follicle at 20mm on my left ovary. The doctors office said to trigger tonight and I get to IUI tomorrow and Saturday! Yay!

OMG how exciting. That folli size sounds very good. My FS only does the 1 IUI. Does yours costs more, to do 2? I wonder why we are not given the option at my Fertility Centre...it makes sense...



EJT22 said:


> Hello All!! Im very new to this, I am 22 years old and I had my first iui done September 25, and I took my trigger shot Sunday september 23, I also have POCS the only thing wrong with me was having trouble ovulating, They also put me on clomid for days 3-7 i believe. My husband has perfect health, he had great sperm, when they did his semin analysis he exceeded everything through this whole process my doctor and RN told me I was reacting very well to everything, all my blood work has been great and all my US have been great. My doctor said that clomid was working for me so he told me to take my trigger shot and then schedule an appt. for IUI, I had my IUI September 25th(tuesday) and it went perfect no problems at all. I actually did not feel a thing. by September 26(Wed.) evening I started getting so much cramping that ive never felt before maybe because I never ovulated before, SO I called my RN and she told me my body was going through alot because I just had an IUI and my body is reacting new to ovulating. Im also on prometrium with estrace vanginally. My terrible cramping went from Wed. Evening until Sat. now lately Ive been getting alot of pressure and still sum cramping but it's not as bad as before. I've had such bad head aches that come and go Monday my breasts have been getting very sore right now they are so sore i can't even touch them, last night i had pulling feeling inside my belly button,lower back is killing me I go in for my blood test next Wed. October 10th to see if im pregnant. And Im so scared but trying to be very positive hoping this worked. I wanted to know does it look like I have a good chance for my first time?????

Hi EJT22. Welcome :) Your symptoms sound like mine when i did IUI cycle, which resulted in my DD/

The thing that stood out to me..was the tugging sensation... oh and heartburn. Never in my life, i have had heartburn. I always read about pregnant women getting it. I thought it was a myth!! Lol its not!



Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope you don't mind that I join your chat. :D
> 
> This is the very first time I have ever posted on something like this. I'm 26 and DH is 26 I have been diagnosed with PCOS which Causes me to rarely have a period. We have been TTC for 7 years and never been pregnant. So after so long we finally saw a RE. DH and, I have done all the tests needed, and all have came back great! I'm currently on day two of Femara. I have a u/s next thursday, and if looks good we will be doing our first IUI on Friday the 12th. Ladies I'm so nerves! This whole process has me all excited and scared at the same time. Thanks so much for allowing me to join, and I look forward to all of us having BFPs!!!! God bless!


Hi Keeping Faith, welcome aboard :) Very exciting time isnt it. I wish you all the baby dust :) are you prepared for the longest wait ever? the TWW? :)



sadangel777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having my first IUI in a couple of weeks with Clomid and trigger shot. Mind if I join?
> 
> DH is getting SA on Monday and I am getting a lap & dye first to make sure my tubes aren't clogged. Then another week and I have my first follicle scan!
> 
> I took Clomid for 2 rounds with no success and DH has issues 'finishing' after 1 BD. I think it is all mental though because he never had issues before I went off the pill.
> 
> Been TTC since January.

Hi sadangel777. Welcome :) it will be great to share our journeys together.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi Ladies..

Today i am at CD11. My FS doesnt do any ultrasounds until my blood test shows my levels are going up. When its a certain amount (i dont remember what they told me) then they call me in for a u/sound to check out the Folli.

I hear of other women having several u/sounds. 

I looked at my last IUI charts from 3 years ago..it appears i am a slow responder to the medication. I triggered on CD19 !!! yep! CD19.

I wonder if thats what will happen this time.
At the moment, i am going for blood tests every 2-3 days. I get a text from my FS later that day to let me know when to come next.

I am feeling alot of AF symptoms and cramping, even though i am at CD11. Do you think its the Gonal F doing this to me?

I used Puregon last time, i dont remmeber this feeling...


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> Today i am at CD11. My FS doesnt do any ultrasounds until my blood test shows my levels are going up. When its a certain amount (i dont remember what they told me) then they call me in for a u/sound to check out the Folli.
> 
> I hear of other women having several u/sounds.
> 
> I looked at my last IUI charts from 3 years ago..it appears i am a slow responder to the medication. I triggered on CD19 !!! yep! CD19.
> 
> I wonder if thats what will happen this time.
> At the moment, i am going for blood tests every 2-3 days. I get a text from my FS later that day to let me know when to come next.
> 
> I am feeling alot of AF symptoms and cramping, even though i am at CD11. Do you think its the Gonal F doing this to me?
> 
> I used Puregon last time, i dont remmeber this feeling...

Hi Sweet,

I'm also on cd 11. I took Clomid cd 3-7 and Gonal-F cd 7 & 9. I also felt cramping yesterday and today.

My RE only does u/s and blood on cd 3 and 11. Your doctor's method might be better b/c he's monitoring more frequently, even though it's just blood. Given your hormone levels, they can tell whether eggs are maturing (and roughly how many) and whether you are close to ovulating naturally.

AFM, I was tested this morning. I have one 26.5mm and one 14.3mm follie, plus 17 smaller ones. Does that count as 1 or 2 mature? I'll call it 1.5. They are likely going to have me trigger tonight and do IUI on Sunday.

Question for everyone: do most REs do two IUIs, one 12 hours after trigger and one 36 hours after? Mine just says to BD at trigger time and does one IUI 36 hrs later.

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## karenh

Kaimaka: That doesnt sound fair. They should give you the difference or something. I am sorry. I hope that it works for you and you get your BFP.

LauraR: I hope 3rd times the charm for you! What is your plan after this if it doesnt?

FirstTry: Good luck with your ultrasound today! Let us know how it goes! My RE doesnt do two iuis back to bad. Studies have shown that doesnt increase your chances and it just costs more money. DH and I bd the afternoon before trigger, abstained the next day, had IUI that day after and bd that night, then bd the next day. That is what RE told is to do.

Mrs. T: Good luck at your IUI today and tomorrow. I hope that eggie sticks! Fingers crossed for you!

EJT22: Looks as though you are one day ahead of me. I triggered on the 24th and IUI was the 26th. DH had great numbers as well. I have PCOS and am 27. Clomid never worked for me, never ovulated. I am not we and RE and he put me on 7.5mg of Femara and this was my first time ovulating as well. The IUI went great just like you. I also have cramping and back pain and headaches. I guess it is normal. I have my blood test Monday the 8th. However, I think I am out. I have no breast tenderness or tightness or anything. Your symptoms sound promising though. I hope this works for you and you get your BFP!

Keeping Faith: The first trip to the RE is great. It gets you actually started on possibly having a baby. I am so glad everything is looking great for you! Good luck!

Sadangel777: I hope Clomid works for you this time. Good luck with your first IUI!

Sweet Lullaby: I want to test so badly, but I am too afraid of a BFN. Plus all I have are Dollar Store Cheepy ones and they wouldnt work this early anyway. That is weird that they arent going ultrasounds, I havent heard of them just doing the bloods. Hope it works for you.


----------



## FirstTry

karenh said:


> Kaimaka: That doesnt sound fair. They should give you the difference or something. I am sorry. I hope that it works for you and you get your BFP.
> 
> LauraR: I hope 3rd times the charm for you! What is your plan after this if it doesnt?
> 
> FirstTry: Good luck with your ultrasound today! Let us know how it goes! My RE doesnt do two iuis back to bad. Studies have shown that doesnt increase your chances and it just costs more money. DH and I bd the afternoon before trigger, abstained the next day, had IUI that day after and bd that night, then bd the next day. That is what RE told is to do.
> 
> Mrs. T: Good luck at your IUI today and tomorrow. I hope that eggie sticks! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> EJT22: Looks as though you are one day ahead of me. I triggered on the 24th and IUI was the 26th. DH had great numbers as well. I have PCOS and am 27. Clomid never worked for me, never ovulated. I am not we and RE and he put me on 7.5mg of Femara and this was my first time ovulating as well. The IUI went great just like you. I also have cramping and back pain and headaches. I guess it is normal. I have my blood test Monday the 8th. However, I think I am out. I have no breast tenderness or tightness or anything. Your symptoms sound promising though. I hope this works for you and you get your BFP!
> 
> Keeping Faith: The first trip to the RE is great. It gets you actually started on possibly having a baby. I am so glad everything is looking great for you! Good luck!
> 
> Sadangel777: I hope Clomid works for you this time. Good luck with your first IUI!
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I want to test so badly, but I am too afraid of a BFN. Plus all I have are Dollar Store Cheepy ones and they wouldnt work this early anyway. That is weird that they arent going ultrasounds, I havent heard of them just doing the bloods. Hope it works for you.

Karen: Thank you for the info. And don't count yourself out at 9 dpiui, especially if you haven't even tested. Many pregnant women don't have symptoms during the 2WW. Think about it, if you implanted a day or two ago, it will take some time before the HCG really gets pumping.

Good luck!!!


----------



## EJT22

HEY MRS. T!! thanks so much for your nice words! it feels so good to be able to talk to other women like me, i feel like no one else understands how i feel..it's so hard at times! this 2ww is killing me!! lol and i did my trigger on sunday the 23, you asked did i test it? sorry but whats that mean? i did not know i could test it. thanks again!


----------



## EJT22

Keeping Faith!, thanks so much for praying for me! that helps alot to have support! ill be praying for you to at whater your doing to!, ttc is very hard and stressfull


----------



## Kat S

Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough that day, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.

I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!


----------



## EJT22

Thanks karenh for you sweet words! don't think your out!! i heard alot of people don't even feel signs you know everyone is different! so think positive and i'll be praying for you and i hope all goes well for you! i'll be posting my test answers next wed. when i get my blood test back, whatever it is...wishing baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Sirbaby

zimmy said:


> Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....

Have you are hubby been diagnose w anything ? Is this number 1 your trying for?


----------



## Mrs. T

EJT22 said:


> HEY MRS. T!! thanks so much for your nice words! it feels so good to be able to talk to other women like me, i feel like no one else understands how i feel..it's so hard at times! this 2ww is killing me!! lol and i did my trigger on sunday the 23, you asked did i test it? sorry but whats that mean? i did not know i could test it. thanks again!

To "test out your trigger" means taking pregnancy tests everyday starting a couple of days after your IUI. The trigger shot produces false positive hpts (home pregnancy tests). So if you start doing them everyday starting say 3dpiui, then you will eventually see it come up negative (usually around 8dpiui give or take a day or two). So once it shows up negative you know the trigger is out of your system and you know any tests you take after that would be a real positive. I use the dollar store cheapie ones for that.

I am a chronic POASer (stands for pee on a stick) so it helps me during the 2WW to feel a little more in control. :)


----------



## zimmy

Sirbaby said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....
> 
> Have you are hubby been diagnose w anything ? Is this number 1 your trying for?Click to expand...

No, we are basically unexplained. Hubby's SA was good, I had an HSG and Lap done, all good. Age is a factor though as I am 38. We did conceive briefly 2 years ago after my HSG, but miscarried early. 

I have a question for all of you - my FS wants both DH and I to do 10 days of antibiotics starting on CD1. Something about something in the man's body that they are born with that could prevent pregnancy? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## karenh

zimmy said:


> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....
> 
> Have you are hubby been diagnose w anything ? Is this number 1 your trying for?Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are basically unexplained. Hubby's SA was good, I had an HSG and Lap done, all good. Age is a factor though as I am 38. We did conceive briefly 2 years ago after my HSG, but miscarried early.
> 
> I have a question for all of you - my FS wants both DH and I to do 10 days of antibiotics starting on CD1. Something about something in the man's body that they are born with that could prevent pregnancy? Anyone know anything about this?Click to expand...

I don't really know anything about it, but I do know I have heard of it before. Maybe it will work? Good luck!


----------



## EJT22

Mrs. T said:


> EJT22 said:
> 
> 
> HEY MRS. T!! thanks so much for your nice words! it feels so good to be able to talk to other women like me, i feel like no one else understands how i feel..it's so hard at times! this 2ww is killing me!! lol and i did my trigger on sunday the 23, you asked did i test it? sorry but whats that mean? i did not know i could test it. thanks again!
> 
> To "test out your trigger" means taking pregnancy tests everyday starting a couple of days after your IUI. The trigger shot produces false positive hpts (home pregnancy tests). So if you start doing them everyday starting say 3dpiui, then you will eventually see it come up negative (usually around 8dpiui give or take a day or two). So once it shows up negative you know the trigger is out of your system and you know any tests you take after that would be a real positive. I use the dollar store cheapie ones for that.
> 
> I am a chronic POASer (stands for pee on a stick) so it helps me during the 2WW to feel a little more in control. :)Click to expand...

Oh ok. No i have not did that yet, most likely because im so scared of seeing a BFN im like so scared of that, before i did IUI and before i met my new doctor all i seen was BFN that was before i knew i had PCOS. It's crazy that everything that happens with my body right now im like thinking omg am i pregnant??? or no thats just me thinking stuff...I don't know my mind is just feeling so crazy..


----------



## Keeping Faith

Thanks Ladies for the warm welcome and kind words! Going in for My First IUI October 12. So I will Keep all of you posted!! Good Luck to yo all!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura R

karenh said:


> Kaimaka: That doesnt sound fair. They should give you the difference or something. I am sorry. I hope that it works for you and you get your BFP.
> 
> LauraR: I hope 3rd times the charm for you! What is your plan after this if it doesnt?
> 
> FirstTry: Good luck with your ultrasound today! Let us know how it goes! My RE doesnt do two iuis back to bad. Studies have shown that doesnt increase your chances and it just costs more money. DH and I bd the afternoon before trigger, abstained the next day, had IUI that day after and bd that night, then bd the next day. That is what RE told is to do.
> 
> Mrs. T: Good luck at your IUI today and tomorrow. I hope that eggie sticks! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> EJT22: Looks as though you are one day ahead of me. I triggered on the 24th and IUI was the 26th. DH had great numbers as well. I have PCOS and am 27. Clomid never worked for me, never ovulated. I am not we and RE and he put me on 7.5mg of Femara and this was my first time ovulating as well. The IUI went great just like you. I also have cramping and back pain and headaches. I guess it is normal. I have my blood test Monday the 8th. However, I think I am out. I have no breast tenderness or tightness or anything. Your symptoms sound promising though. I hope this works for you and you get your BFP!
> 
> Keeping Faith: The first trip to the RE is great. It gets you actually started on possibly having a baby. I am so glad everything is looking great for you! Good luck!
> 
> Sadangel777: I hope Clomid works for you this time. Good luck with your first IUI!
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I want to test so badly, but I am too afraid of a BFN. Plus all I have are Dollar Store Cheepy ones and they wouldnt work this early anyway. That is weird that they arent going ultrasounds, I havent heard of them just doing the bloods. Hope it works for you.

Hey, thanks for the kind words! If it doesn't work, we're taking a break. Going to plan a trip to the UK (consolation prize) and just relax for a bit. We'll likely try IVF next summer!


----------



## jen1019

Kat S said:


> Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough that day, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.
> 
> I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!

So glad to hear that your cysts are under control. Hopefully, everything looks great and you will have your IUI on Oct 18. What meds are you on, if any?



zimmy said:


> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I am just about to start my first IUI cycle. Hubby wants to try only once....and he's going out of town for 11 days this month. I'm REALLY hoping he is back in time for O - which he technically should be, unless I O really early? I guess I'll see what happens....
> 
> Have you are hubby been diagnose w anything ? Is this number 1 your trying for?Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are basically unexplained. Hubby's SA was good, I had an HSG and Lap done, all good. Age is a factor though as I am 38. We did conceive briefly 2 years ago after my HSG, but miscarried early.
> 
> I have a question for all of you - my FS wants both DH and I to do 10 days of antibiotics starting on CD1. Something about something in the man's body that they are born with that could prevent pregnancy? Anyone know anything about this?Click to expand...

I am not familiar with it, but I know my DH had to go on antibiotics for a couple weeks back over the summer. His initial SA had a high white blood cell count, and they wanted to correct that. Anything is possible...



Keeping Faith said:


> Thanks Ladies for the warm welcome and kind words! Going in for My First IUI October 12. So I will Keep all of you posted!! Good Luck to yo all!! :thumbup:

Hang in there! And good luck. IUI's are not as scary as you would think, I know I was extremely anxious before my first.



Laura R said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Kaimaka: That doesnt sound fair. They should give you the difference or something. I am sorry. I hope that it works for you and you get your BFP.
> 
> LauraR: I hope 3rd times the charm for you! What is your plan after this if it doesnt?
> 
> FirstTry: Good luck with your ultrasound today! Let us know how it goes! My RE doesnt do two iuis back to bad. Studies have shown that doesnt increase your chances and it just costs more money. DH and I bd the afternoon before trigger, abstained the next day, had IUI that day after and bd that night, then bd the next day. That is what RE told is to do.
> 
> Mrs. T: Good luck at your IUI today and tomorrow. I hope that eggie sticks! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> EJT22: Looks as though you are one day ahead of me. I triggered on the 24th and IUI was the 26th. DH had great numbers as well. I have PCOS and am 27. Clomid never worked for me, never ovulated. I am not we and RE and he put me on 7.5mg of Femara and this was my first time ovulating as well. The IUI went great just like you. I also have cramping and back pain and headaches. I guess it is normal. I have my blood test Monday the 8th. However, I think I am out. I have no breast tenderness or tightness or anything. Your symptoms sound promising though. I hope this works for you and you get your BFP!
> 
> Keeping Faith: The first trip to the RE is great. It gets you actually started on possibly having a baby. I am so glad everything is looking great for you! Good luck!
> 
> Sadangel777: I hope Clomid works for you this time. Good luck with your first IUI!
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I want to test so badly, but I am too afraid of a BFN. Plus all I have are Dollar Store Cheepy ones and they wouldnt work this early anyway. That is weird that they arent going ultrasounds, I havent heard of them just doing the bloods. Hope it works for you.
> 
> Hey, thanks for the kind words! If it doesn't work, we're taking a break. Going to plan a trip to the UK (consolation prize) and just relax for a bit. We'll likely try IVF next summer!Click to expand...

I hope that this works for you. This IUI will be my third as well. I don't think IVF is an option for us... but who knows. 

AFM- I went for my ultrasound today, and sadly we only have ONE good follicle. Which, I am aware, is all you need. But the purpose of being on the Gonal F was to produce several good follicles, to increase our chances because the Clomid didn't work. On a better note, I did have a triple lining and it was right around a 10 so that was great. There were a few smaller follies, but he didn't think those would be big enough to release. I had my trigger shot, and will do in tomorrow for the IUI, with a doc that isn't mine... a little nervous about that, but I am sure that it will be fine.

How is everyone else doing? Everything going normally?


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! I am a little nervous about the HSG I am having Monday but very excited about my first IUI (even if DH thinks I'm jumping the gun). A week from Monday is my first ever follicle scan! Third round of Clomid, but now I'm seeing a doctor who is monitoring me much more closely. My other doc didn't even check progesterone levels after round 1!!

Jen, I'm sorry you are nervous about having only one good follicle  but it sounds like your lining is excellent!!! Hoping that third time is a charm for you. :flower:


----------



## Kat S

jen1019 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough that day, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.
> 
> I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!
> 
> So glad to hear that your cysts are under control. Hopefully, everything looks great and you will have your IUI on Oct 18. What meds are you on, if any?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Everything going normally?Click to expand...

Thanks, me, too! I'm starting Femara on Monday. I did Clomid in August. It gave me awful hot flashes, and I ended up with cysts in both ovaries, so I asked to be switched to the Femara. Though the doc swears I can develop cysts on either drug, at least I won't get the hot flashes (if what I read is correct). I'm going to do the HCG shot on the 17th if the follies are big enough.

Crossing my fingers that your 3rd IUI is The One! My nurse told me today that on average it takes 4 IUI tries from what she knows, so just keep trying!


----------



## Mrs. T

At Sweet Lullaby about the back to back iuis,

I do have to pay for a second sperm wash.

I pay $1300 for the whole thing:

$700 for the cycle monitoring and procedures
$400 for the 1st sperm wash
$200 for the 2nd sperm wash


----------



## Mrs. T

Does anyone else feel horrible the day of their IUI?

I always get the worst headache and sleep the whole day. Maybe from the trigger shot the night before?


----------



## karenh

Keeping Faith said:


> Thanks Ladies for the warm welcome and kind words! Going in for My First IUI October 12. So I will Keep all of you posted!! Good Luck to yo all!! :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. T said:


> Does anyone else feel horrible the day of their IUI?
> 
> I always get the worst headache and sleep the whole day. Maybe from the trigger shot the night before?

I was wondering that myself. Can I go to work the day I have my IUI or should I just schedule off that day and the next?


----------



## Mrs. T

Some people go about their business as usual and it doesn't affect them at all. The doctor even says to go about your day normally but I can't. I don't know why but I have to stay in bed all day. I feel horrible after. And they say lying down doesn't help but my first IUI worked so I just want to do things the same this time.


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. T said:


> Some people go about their business as usual and it doesn't affect them at all. The doctor even says to go about your day normally but I can't. I don't know why but I have to stay in bed all day. I feel horrible after. And they say lying down doesn't help but my first IUI worked so I just want to do things the same this time.

OK, thanks, MrsT! At my age, I don't want to take any chances! I should probably lie down all day or I'll shake all the "baby batter" the wrong way!.


----------



## sadangel777

Mrs. T, I hope you get another IUI BFP. I am also TTC after a loss, although my loss was 12 years ago. 

I hope I'm not too wiped out from the IUI! It is my first one ever!


----------



## FirstTry

Kat S said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel horrible the day of their IUI?
> 
> I always get the worst headache and sleep the whole day. Maybe from the trigger shot the night before?
> 
> I was wondering that myself. Can I go to work the day I have my IUI or should I just schedule off that day and the next?Click to expand...

I went to work after my first IUI, but had to go home about an hour later because I got really bad cramps. However, other women don't have any pain.


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,
I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
Damie.:thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
> Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
> I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
> 1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
> Damie.:thumbup:

Welcome, Damie! I hope your stay here is brief because you get your BFP this first time. My IUI will be tomorrow, so we can go through the TWW together. Others on this thread are on roughly the same timeline.


----------



## Mrs. T

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
> Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
> I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
> 1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
> Damie.:thumbup:

My prayers are with you.

I wish you much :dust: !!!


----------



## Kat S

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
> Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
> I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
> 1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
> Damie.:thumbup:

Hello and welcome! I'm rather new myself, and am looking forward to my first IUI around the 18th, so I know how you feel!

Best of luck today and tons of :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining in! My first iui last month failed so i will be trying it again this month. Af is paying her visit now and i will go to my RE Monday morning for my ultrasound and clomid script. Most likely i will be having my iui on 18-19th if i do the same protocol.


----------



## karenh

FirstTry said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel horrible the day of their IUI?
> 
> I always get the worst headache and sleep the whole day. Maybe from the trigger shot the night before?
> 
> I was wondering that myself. Can I go to work the day I have my IUI or should I just schedule off that day and the next?Click to expand...
> 
> I went to work after my first IUI, but had to go home about an hour later because I got really bad cramps. However, other women don't have any pain.Click to expand...

I was in bed all day. I had bad cramps so I just slept.


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining in! My first iui last month failed so i will be trying it again this month. Af is paying her visit now and i will go to my RE Monday morning for my ultrasound and clomid script. Most likely i will be having my iui on 18-19th if i do the same protocol.

Sounds like we're about on the same IUI schedule this month if all goes right. It'll be nice having someone around going in for it at the same time!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Welcome hope and daime! I also am very new to all this. Good luck on your iui. Mrs.T how did your IuI go? Was it an easy process? I'm so excited for mine next Friday. I go thursday for an us to see how my follies are. :)


----------



## want2beamamma

Damie I had an IUI on Oct 4th so we are pretty close together :) would love to have a buddy to chat with !


----------



## Mrs. T

Keeping Faith said:


> Welcome hope and daime! I also am very new to all this. Good luck on your iui. Mrs.T how did your IuI go? Was it an easy process? I'm so excited for mine next Friday. I go thursday for an us to see how my follies are. :)

Yesterday's was a bit painful. I guess my cervix was too closed or something so my doctor had to use some special tool to hold it open which really pinched it and hurt! But it was over quickly enough. Very light bleeding afterwards. The one today was smooth sailing. I didn't even realize he had done it and all the sudden I felt him pulling the speculum out. He didn't need to hold my cervix open like yesterday. (He had to use that same instrument on me for my IUI in June too. What is up with my cervix?)

I felt like hell after the IUI yesterday. I guess cause it was a rough one. I got a horrible headache and stayed in bed all day. I felt great after today's though. I ended up going to a wedding reception (dinner only) tonight and I was gonna skip it.

Good luck to you next Friday! :) 

:dust:


----------



## sadangel777

Did anyone else have (or currently having) issues with DH willingness to give sperm? Mine is acting like I'm asking the world of him, as if he's never done 'it.' He also thinks I'm jumping the gun on IUI, that I'm too worried about getting pg and if I would just "relax" and "let nature take its course" then everything would work out. (I have been diagnosed as having anovulatory cycles.)

He makes me so mad. :growlmad: And sad. :cry:


----------



## want2beamamma

I'm so sorry he's being like that. Men can be so difficult sometimes...and they think we are the difficult ones ( i dont think so ! ). It is so hard for them to understand how we feel while trying to have a baby. Or how great the want is.... I hope he makes things easier for you. It is a hard thing to "just relax" and let happen. That's why we have each other on here, we understand :) *hugs*


----------



## sadangel777

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Mrs. T that's great that all went well! Now its the TWW!!! Eeekkkk!!! can't wait until you test! You will only be a week ahead of me. Sending buckets of baby dust your way!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

FirstTry said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> I'm also on cd 11. I took Clomid cd 3-7 and Gonal-F cd 7 & 9. I also felt cramping yesterday and today.
> 
> My RE only does u/s and blood on cd 3 and 11. Your doctor's method might be better b/c he's monitoring more frequently, even though it's just blood. Given your hormone levels, they can tell whether eggs are maturing (and roughly how many) and whether you are close to ovulating naturally.
> 
> 
> Thanks! :flower:

thanks , that makes sense.. i guess they know what they are doing, since it worked last time.. but its amazing at all the different protocols different fertility centers have




Mrs. T said:


> At Sweet Lullaby about the back to back iuis,
> 
> I do have to pay for a second sperm wash.
> 
> I pay $1300 for the whole thing:
> 
> $700 for the cycle monitoring and procedures
> $400 for the 1st sperm wash
> $200 for the 2nd sperm wash

Oh ok. i always did wonder. Our FS has never even offered the 2nd IUI to us..



karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: I want to test so badly, but I am too afraid of a BFN. Plus all I have are Dollar Store Cheepy ones and they wouldnt work this early anyway. That is weird that they arent going ultrasounds, I havent heard of them just doing the bloods. Hope it works for you.[/COLOR][/FONT]

I dont know how u are holding during the TWW!! Good luck, cant wait to hear ur good news.

Yes, they only do an ultrasound, if my blood tests confirmes a rise in the hormone that suggest follicles are maturing...last time.. i had a blood test every 3 days...then 2 days...then every day when the levels kept rising, until a certain point... they then did the 1st ultrasound.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Ok.. i am now on CD13! My next blood test is on Monday... I guess i am just a slow responder to these medications, last time. i took meds until CD19!

Has anyone ever been on a long stimulated cycle? Is there are chance of me ovulating earlier than the trigger?

I have lots ot EWCM (sorry TMI), does this indicate i maybe ovulating??


----------



## Damie

Kat S said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
> Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
> I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
> 1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
> Damie.:thumbup:
> 
> Hello and welcome! I'm rather new myself, and am looking forward to my first IUI around the 18th, so I know how you feel!
> 
> Best of luck today and tons of :dust:Click to expand...




FirstTry said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to BabyandBump and I am so glad to be here.
> Today is my IUI procedure and this is the first time. I pray it works out this first time and I would really appreciate if you all pray along with me.
> I wish everyone TTC success.:hugs:.
> 1 hr b4 my procedure wish me luck.
> Damie.:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome, Damie! I hope your stay here is brief because you get your BFP this first time. My IUI will be tomorrow, so we can go through the TWW together. Others on this thread are on roughly the same timeline.Click to expand...

Thanks everyone, 

I pray my stay would be short on TTC, I have waited 3 yrs plus now TTC, 2 miscarriages then not been able to concieve for 2 years now. 
I hope to stay behind in the forum to encourage people though because I believe we all need it.

Thanks for your prayers and I hope we all have a BFP :thumbup:God can do it, I believe so.
I am on my 2 wks wait now. Hoping to take a break from work for 2 weeks. I am on multivitamins to make me eat more, vasoprin and cycLogest drug. I am hopeful.:dust:


----------



## Damie

want2beamamma said:


> Damie I had an IUI on Oct 4th so we are pretty close together :) would love to have a buddy to chat with !

Hello want2bemamma,

That's gr8, let's buddy chat. How are you feeling today? It feels normal though I was in bed all through yesterday and I hope to do same for most of the day today.:sleep:


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hope and daime! I also am very new to all this. Good luck on your iui. Mrs.T how did your IuI go? Was it an easy process? I'm so excited for mine next Friday. I go thursday for an us to see how my follies are. :)
> 
> Yesterday's was a bit painful. I guess my cervix was too closed or something so my doctor had to use some special tool to hold it open which really pinched it and hurt! But it was over quickly enough. Very light bleeding afterwards. The one today was smooth sailing. I didn't even realize he had done it and all the sudden I felt him pulling the speculum out. He didn't need to hold my cervix open like yesterday. (He had to use that same instrument on me for my IUI in June too. What is up with my cervix?)
> 
> I felt like hell after the IUI yesterday. I guess cause it was a rough one. I got a horrible headache and stayed in bed all day. I felt great after today's though. I ended up going to a wedding reception (dinner only) tonight and I was gonna skip it.
> 
> Good luck to you next Friday! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear you had a rough IUI. I have a sensitive cervix, so the actual IUI was painful but very quick last time. 

As for me, I'm currently sitting on the couch, waiting for DH to produce the sample in the bedroom so we can drive to the RE for our IUI! DH doesn't want my help. I want to help, but I'm letting him do whatever makes him comfortable.

I hope this works. We need babies :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Best of luck and yes better to let him do what makes him comfortable so you get the best sample.

:dust:


----------



## want2beamamma

Damie said:


> want2beamamma said:
> 
> 
> Damie I had an IUI on Oct 4th so we are pretty close together :) would love to have a buddy to chat with !
> 
> Hello want2bemamma,
> 
> That's gr8, let's buddy chat. How are you feeling today? It feels normal though I was in bed all through yesterday and I hope to do same for most of the day today.:sleep:Click to expand...

IUI was done Oct 4th so I am 3 days past IUI. First day after IUI I had a little bit of brown spotting and some EWCM. I took another OPK and it was still positive. Yesterday I had a few cramps but nothing major just felt bloated mostly. Took OPK it was negative so hoping we caught it just in time! Today I feel "wet" down there it's just wet/creamy.... hope those werent false positives. Still feelin bloated today.


----------



## Damie

want2beamamma said:


> IUI was done Oct 4th so I am 3 days past IUI. First day after IUI I had a little bit of brown spotting and some EWCM. I took another OPK and it was still positive. Yesterday I had a few cramps but nothing major just felt bloated mostly. Took OPK it was negative so hoping we caught it just in time! Today I feel "wet" down there it's just wet/creamy.... hope those werent false positives. Still feelin bloated today.

Ok dear, we will av to be positive. I didn't use the opk after the IUI. I should have to be sure I did O on that day. But it's well God will take control.
Just woke up with heavy cramps below my stomach is that normal?:sick:
Still lying in bed though.
:dust:


----------



## want2beamamma

Damie - messaged you on your page ( vistor' message ) so we dont take up a forum page going back and forth :)


----------



## Damie

How do I go there?


----------



## zimmy

So, I'm officially CD1 today. Called the clinic and need to go in for first ultrasound on Tuesday. Yikes, have to leave home at 5 am to get there on time :( Hoping the stars align for us this month, as the earliest Hubby can be in town this month will be CD12...


----------



## FirstTry

zimmy said:


> So, I'm officially CD1 today. Called the clinic and need to go in for first ultrasound on Tuesday. Yikes, have to leave home at 5 am to get there on time :( Hoping the stars align for us this month, as the earliest Hubby can be in town this month will be CD12...

Yay! CD 12 should be fine, I would think. FX'd for you.


----------



## FirstTry

want2beamamma said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2beamamma said:
> 
> 
> Damie I had an IUI on Oct 4th so we are pretty close together :) would love to have a buddy to chat with !
> 
> Hello want2bemamma,
> 
> That's gr8, let's buddy chat. How are you feeling today? It feels normal though I was in bed all through yesterday and I hope to do same for most of the day today.:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> IUI was done Oct 4th so I am 3 days past IUI. First day after IUI I had a little bit of brown spotting and some EWCM. I took another OPK and it was still positive. Yesterday I had a few cramps but nothing major just felt bloated mostly. Took OPK it was negative so hoping we caught it just in time! Today I feel "wet" down there it's just wet/creamy.... hope those werent false positives. Still feelin bloated today.Click to expand...

It sounds like your timing was right on. Spotting can happen because of the IUI and you can have EWCM the day after O. The trigger might effect the OPK. My doctor tells me not to use OPKs during an IUI cycle.

So, I think you're in great shape!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm 4 hours piui ;) and lying in bed. We had 150 million sperm which became 10 million with 91% motility post-wash. How does that stack up? Does anyone have a sense of these things?


----------



## Damie

zimmy said:


> So, I'm officially CD1 today. Called the clinic and need to go in for first ultrasound on Tuesday. Yikes, have to leave home at 5 am to get there on time :( Hoping the stars align for us this month, as the earliest Hubby can be in town this month will be CD12...

Wish U&#773;&#818;&#822;&#805; D&#773;&#818;&#822;&#805;&#778; best Zimmy:hugs:


----------



## Damie

FirstTry said:


> I'm 4 hours piui ;) and lying in bed. We had 150 million sperm which became 10 million with 91% motility post-wash. How does that stack up? Does anyone have a sense of these things?

Woah tht really gr8. &#404;&#9786;&#944; know we need just one or two active ones so God will take control.:thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - I'm a transplant from the July, August and September IUI threads (even though my IUI in September was cancelled.) I'm still following the progress of some of the ladies on here, so good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Just finished another blood test... hopefully i start respondibg to the meds soon...

If i fall pregnant .. i think 12 weeks would be around Christnas time..
What a great Christmas news... oh i wish...how i wish :)


----------



## Hope1409

You are so right Sweet Lullaby. If we get out bfp's this month, we can think of fun, creative ways to announce to family and friends around Christmas! That would be amazing!

i go for my appointment tomorrow morning. do you ladies know if it is a "given" that you ovulate from every other side each month. so if last month my right ovary produced the dominant follicle, then this month it will be my left? or can my right produce again?


----------



## FirstTry

Hope1409 said:


> You are so right Sweet Lullaby. If we get out bfp's this month, we can think of fun, creative ways to announce to family and friends around Christmas! That would be amazing!
> 
> i go for my appointment tomorrow morning. do you ladies know if it is a "given" that you ovulate from every other side each month. so if last month my right ovary produced the dominant follicle, then this month it will be my left? or can my right produce again?

I don't think Mother Nature is that tidy. I think each month is a jump ball as to which follicle is going to dominate. From what I understand, most women have a dominant ovary which produces more follicles (mine is the right), but I'm not sure how that plays into where the dominant follicle is likely to come from each month.

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

my FS rang me.. she said i now have to go for daily blood tests!! I think the meds are finally working.. woohoo..


----------



## karenh

Mrs. T: Sorry your first IUI was rough, but glad the second went well. I hope you are feeling better. Good luck in your TWW!

Sadangel777: I hope DH comes around. Mine was really nervous and felt weird about giving his sample, but he knew it needed to happen so we can try for our BFP. Good luck.

Sweet Lullaby: I hold out because I am terrified of a BFN. I went to the store to get some tests, and literally the second I stepped in the store I forgot why I was there. I got some milk and left. I couldnt bring myself to go back. I am so glad you are getting close to your IUI! I hope it keeps getter better.

Damie: Good luck in this tww! Praying for your BFP!

First try: DH wouldnt let me help either. I am glad you IUI went well, and DHs numbers look good. I dont know what my DH was before wash, but after he had 70 mill and 70% motility. Doc said they were both well about what was needed.

Zinny: Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Hope: I was told that the thought of ovulating switching from month to month is a myth.

AFM: I am so nervous and scared. :sick: I dont want to go to my BETA today. All the prayers I can get ladies would be so much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. T

Karenh, you're going for your beta test today?! So exciting!!! Fx for you.

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Hey, guys...what's a "beta test"?

Hoping for the best for everyone who had their IUI this month already!

I just started the Femara/letrozole today. I feel like I can finally see the light at the end of the "waiting to have my first IUI" tunnel!

Fingers crossed that I develop nice, big, juicy follies!


----------



## Mrs. T

Kat S I an so excited for you. Fx for you for rhis cycle. 

:dust:

P.S. Beta (BHCG) is a blood pregnancy test.


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! I'm a little behind on giving updates and reading everyone's post. It looks like a bunch of us will have some time together during the tww. I'm glad we can all share our experiences and frustration during this time. Anyway, a little update on my 2nd IUI cycle. The bravelle seems to be working. I went in for u/s and bw yesterday and I have 3 good follies and my lining looks good. I did so bad with clomid last cycle, it only gave me one follie, thinned out my lining and gave me a cyst. So things are looking good so far, the cyst have shrunk and the nurse thinks it should be gone by tuesday which is my next appointment. Hoping for a bfp this cycle. Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust!


----------



## kaimaka

sadangel777 said:


> Did anyone else have (or currently having) issues with DH willingness to give sperm? Mine is acting like I'm asking the world of him, as if he's never done 'it.' He also thinks I'm jumping the gun on IUI, that I'm too worried about getting pg and if I would just "relax" and "let nature take its course" then everything would work out. (I have been diagnosed as having anovulatory cycles.)
> 
> He makes me so mad. :growlmad: And sad. :cry:

I'm so sorry that your dh is acting that way. I don't think men understands what we go through sometimes. My dh is the exact opposite that he wants to go right to ivf without thinking of how it would affect me physically and emotionally. After seeing how the first iui went, he backed off a little. I hope things get better for you guys. Hang in there!


----------



## kaimaka

zimmy said:


> So, I'm officially CD1 today. Called the clinic and need to go in for first ultrasound on Tuesday. Yikes, have to leave home at 5 am to get there on time :( Hoping the stars align for us this month, as the earliest Hubby can be in town this month will be CD12...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Zimmy! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## kaimaka

Mrs. T said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hope and daime! I also am very new to all this. Good luck on your iui. Mrs.T how did your IuI go? Was it an easy process? I'm so excited for mine next Friday. I go thursday for an us to see how my follies are. :)
> 
> Yesterday's was a bit painful. I guess my cervix was too closed or something so my doctor had to use some special tool to hold it open which really pinched it and hurt! But it was over quickly enough. Very light bleeding afterwards. The one today was smooth sailing. I didn't even realize he had done it and all the sudden I felt him pulling the speculum out. He didn't need to hold my cervix open like yesterday. (He had to use that same instrument on me for my IUI in June too. What is up with my cervix?)
> 
> I felt like hell after the IUI yesterday. I guess cause it was a rough one. I got a horrible headache and stayed in bed all day. I felt great after today's though. I ended up going to a wedding reception (dinner only) tonight and I was gonna skip it.
> 
> Good luck to you next Friday! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I hope you're feeling better MrsT. Good luck this cycle and hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Good Morning Ladies! Just wanted to see how everyone was doing. Hope you all are doing well, and keeping strong. Everyone have a blessed week.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Can I join in? I am in my early 30's and this is going to be my first month doing an IUI. I am going to do an ovidrel/trigger shot and clomid. My DH is in his early 40's and has a low sperm count due to getting his 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I had surgery on 08/29/12, hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and lap to make sure my second fallopian tube was open, and it was so I have 2 open tubes, But the Dr discovered mild Endometriosis and scar tissue, and he removed it during the surgery. I am in tip top TTC condition right now. :thumbup: My only concern is that over time the Endo/scar tissue might return so I am trying to make the most of my cycles following my surgery so my first step is my first round of IUI. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome wannabeprego and fx for you!!!

:dust:


----------



## Damie

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join in? I am in my early 30's and this is going to be my first month doing an IUI. I am going to do an ovidrel/trigger shot and clomid. My DH is in his early 40's and has a low sperm count due to getting his 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I had surgery on 08/29/12, hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and lap to make sure my second fallopian tube was open, and it was so I have 2 open tubes, But the Dr discovered mild Endometriosis and scar tissue, and he removed it during the surgery. I am in tip top TTC condition right now. :thumbup: My only concern is that over time the Endo/scar tissue might return so I am trying to make the most of my cycles following my surgery so my first step is my first round of IUI. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:

Wishing you all the best and welcome......:dust:


----------



## Laura R

Hey everyone! So I went for my ultrasound today and had 2 eggs around 16 mm. The doc told me we needed to wait two more days to come back and do another ultrasound because they were too small and needed to be 20 mm. But the last two months, a different doctor told me to go ahead and both times they were under 20 mm so I'm kind of annoyed! Were the past 2 months wasted on eggs that weren't ready yet? Just wondering what you ladies have experienced with this. My IUI is scheduled for Friday now so just have to wait a few more days!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!!! :hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to all of you girls doing IUI this month!!! Fingers crossed we get lots of BFP's this month!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

@Laura, unfortunatly this is my first IUI cycle, so I don't know much about the follicles and what size they need to be, but hopefully one of the other girls can tell you and will know....

My first ultrasound to check follies and bloodwork is scheduled for 10/17/12 early in the morning. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Welcome wannabeprego! How exciting you must be! 

Laura R I also I'm doing my first IUI on Friday. We will be in the TWW together! Praying for everyone to get a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone! So I went for my ultrasound today and had 2 eggs around 16 mm. The doc told me we needed to wait two more days to come back and do another ultrasound because they were too small and needed to be 20 mm. But the last two months, a different doctor told me to go ahead and both times they were under 20 mm so I'm kind of annoyed! Were the past 2 months wasted on eggs that weren't ready yet? Just wondering what you ladies have experienced with this. My IUI is scheduled for Friday now so just have to wait a few more days!

My doctor also waits until my follicles are at least 20mm before I trigger and we do the IUI. My first IUI, I had 1 follicle that was 23mm. This time I had 1 that was 20mm.

Praying this is your month!

:dust:


----------



## CanadianMaple

Hi!
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I never thought I would be here! My husband was diagnosed with Azoospermia last December and we thought our whole world fell apart. We were newlyweds at the time and he was 43 and thinking we were at the end of the line.

We went through a lot of grieving, a psychologist session and many urology consults and decided to proceed with donor sperm. It's really scary and not something I ever thought I could do, but here I am! 

I have high LH, so hopefully being on the pill last month will help like they have said it would. I get my LH tested again on Friday and that will make or break the cycle. I'm very nervous about it.

So...I'm on CD4, day two of Clomid. So far, so good! I'm very nervous and getting excited about this too.

Laura R- My RE said that he needs mine to be 18mm, so that they will be 20mm after the 36 hrs from the trigger shot. Maybe this extra wait will get you pregnant this time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone! So I went for my ultrasound today and had 2 eggs around 16 mm. The doc told me we needed to wait two more days to come back and do another ultrasound because they were too small and needed to be 20 mm. But the last two months, a different doctor told me to go ahead and both times they were under 20 mm so I'm kind of annoyed! Were the past 2 months wasted on eggs that weren't ready yet? Just wondering what you ladies have experienced with this. My IUI is scheduled for Friday now so just have to wait a few more days!

My last IUI i only had 1 follie, and it was 21.5mm i think or 22mm. They said this is goodsize, and i triggered that day. I was upset that I only had 1 follie, i injected for 16days, to only grow 1.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Candian Maple,Welcome to the group!!! :flower: I never thought I would be here either so I can totally understand where you are coming from. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope we both get our BFP's this cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I just started my 50 mg of clomid today, and I am doing CD 3-7. I was pretty happy that my prescription plan covered some of the cost and the clomid only cost me 20 bucks, I thought for sure it would cost me even more and that my RX plan wouldn't cover it. I have my ovidrel shot coming bye mail order, and if my prescription plan won't cover that than it will cost me 97 bucks. The mail order pharmacy should be calling me tomorrow sometime to confirm delivery and payment.


----------



## CanadianMaple

wannabepreggo- You're lucky! Nothing is covered with mine. My Clomid (100mg) was $75 and the Ovidrel is about the same for me. Let's hope they are lucky meds and do everything they should!


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianMaple said:


> wannabepreggo- You're lucky! Nothing is covered with mine. My Clomid (100mg) was $75 and the Ovidrel is about the same for me. Let's hope they are lucky meds and do everything they should!

Fingers Crossed for us both!!!:flower:

https://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af117/wemy4911/cartoon/fingers_crossed.gif


----------



## FirstTry

CanadianMaple said:


> Hi!
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I never thought I would be here! My husband was diagnosed with Azoospermia last December and we thought our whole world fell apart. We were newlyweds at the time and he was 43 and thinking we were at the end of the line.
> 
> We went through a lot of grieving, a psychologist session and many urology consults and decided to proceed with donor sperm. It's really scary and not something I ever thought I could do, but here I am!
> 
> I have high LH, so hopefully being on the pill last month will help like they have said it would. I get my LH tested again on Friday and that will make or break the cycle. I'm very nervous about it.
> 
> So...I'm on CD4, day two of Clomid. So far, so good! I'm very nervous and getting excited about this too.
> 
> Laura R- My RE said that he needs mine to be 18mm, so that they will be 20mm after the 36 hrs from the trigger shot. Maybe this extra wait will get you pregnant this time. Fingers crossed!

Welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I have imagined what we would do if, for some reason, my eggs end up not being viable and I think I would offer to use donor eggs. You and your husband will raise your child from birth (really, from conception), so by any measure that truly matters, the child will be both of yours.

Best of luck and I hope this is your month!


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies. how is everyone doing? today i had my RE appointment and he upped my dose of clomid to 100mg. last time on 50mg, i only had one follie on the right at 22mm and 11mm on the left. he's hoping with the increase of clomid, i will produce more follicles. i go in next tuesday for my second u/s and then we will see how big they are and if i will be triggering. 

good luck to all us ladies this month and lets get some bfp's so we can have great christmas surprise announcements for friends and family :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm 1 day past IUI. Is it too early to test? ;)

I'm going to try to focus on other things and stay off the board for a few days to a week. We'll see how well this works...


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Hope & Firsttry!!!!:dust::dust: :dust::dust:

@firsttry, What date will you start to test on?? I am a POAS addict and I literally went through a pack of 100 IC's last month!! :blush: But in all fairness my cycle was all messed up frm my surgery on 08/29 so I was confused about where I was in my cycle...LOL...:wacko:

@Good Luck, fingers crossed the higher dose of meds will get you more follies and good size ones also!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone! So I went for my ultrasound today and had 2 eggs around 16 mm. The doc told me we needed to wait two more days to come back and do another ultrasound because they were too small and needed to be 20 mm. But the last two months, a different doctor told me to go ahead and both times they were under 20 mm so I'm kind of annoyed! Were the past 2 months wasted on eggs that weren't ready yet? Just wondering what you ladies have experienced with this. My IUI is scheduled for Friday now so just have to wait a few more days!

Hi Laura R - from my experience, I know that the bigger the egg is, the more mature it is, and the greater your likelihood of a BFP. Anything over 20 is really good, but if you're getting to 22 or more, you risk of the follicle rupturing on it's own before the IUI. Even though the trigger is technically supposed to control the timing of your ovulation to around 36 hours from when you take the shot, this doesn't always happen for everyone (in my case, I'm pretty sure that I ovulated 12 hours after the trigger and a day before my first IUI). So it's a really delicate balancing game, and the reason why it's important that your RE monitors you very carefully. Good luck, hang in there and I hope this is your month!


----------



## KBrain3377

AFM - I've been testing every 12 hours (I have a ton of ICs) and that second line is getting darker, but I still can't help but worry. I'm going in tomorrow for the beta, and then another one on Thursday so that they can check that the numbers have doubled like they are supposed to. Still can't really believe that my estrogen priming experiment was a success....IVF was going to be our next step! Even if this baby doesn't stick, at least I now know that I can get pregnant w/o IVF! So far my only symptoms have been sore breasts (sometimes feel like they are on fire) on and off an today at work I felt like I needed a nap.


----------



## Kat S

wannabeprego said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies. how is everyone doing? today i had my RE appointment and he upped my dose of clomid to 100mg. last time on 50mg, i only had one follie on the right at 22mm and 11mm on the left. he's hoping with the increase of clomid, i will produce more follicles. i go in next tuesday for my second u/s and then we will see how big they are and if i will be triggering.
> 
> Looks like the three of us are on the same Clomid/Femara/IUI schedule! So nice to know others going through the same thing on or about the same day!Click to expand...


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kbrain, Congrats on your BFP!! I hope that this is a sticky baby and you go on to have a H&H 9 months!!!:dust::dust::dust:

@Kat, How funny that us 3 girls are on the same cycles!!!:winkwink: Looks like we will be testing buddies in the 2 WW !!! Good luck and bay dust to us all!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FirstTry

KBrain3377 said:


> AFM - I've been testing every 12 hours (I have a ton of ICs) and that second line is getting darker, but I still can't help but worry. I'm going in tomorrow for the beta, and then another one on Thursday so that they can check that the numbers have doubled like they are supposed to. Still can't really believe that my estrogen priming experiment was a success....IVF was going to be our next step! Even if this baby doesn't stick, at least I now know that I can get pregnant w/o IVF! So far my only symptoms have been sore breasts (sometimes feel like they are on fire) on and off an today at work I felt like I needed a nap.

Yay! Congrats!!!

Btw, what is estrogen priming? And how many follies and what size did you have this month?


----------



## FirstTry

wannabeprego said:


> Good luck Hope & Firsttry!!!!:dust::dust: :dust::dust:
> 
> @firsttry, What date will you start to test on?? I am a POAS addict and I literally went through a pack of 100 IC's last month!! :blush: But in all fairness my cycle was all messed up frm my surgery on 08/29 so I was confused about where I was in my cycle...LOL...:wacko:
> 
> @Good Luck, fingers crossed the higher dose of meds will get you more follies and good size ones also!!!! :thumbup:

I'll probably first test at 9dpiui, so next Tuesday. Any earlier and I feel like I'm just setting myself up for disappointment.

100 tests in one month?!?! Wow! But it's understandable when your cycle is messed up.

GL!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey Zimmy- I have never heard of both the man and the woman being on antibiotics?? Have you tried Dr. Google? Although I do try and not go on there this might be something that you might want to investigate- at least to see the success rate. It sounds interesting and honestly at this point if my FS said I had to stand on one foot for 30 minutes a day I would do whatever he says! Lol!

I just had a panic moment. Went to give myself my first injection and had a little freak out. I didn't think I would have acted this way but when you are sitting there with a needle in you hand ready to jab it into your leg- kind if freaked me out. I started to cry (my panic response- whimp) and called for DH, who was hiding in the other room, that he had to come and do it. He was like- no I can't give you a shot I just can't. Cripes. So I thought of myself with a nice beautiful baby bump and just did it. Wasn't bad at all but was a little scary at first. Anyone have any side effects?


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I've been testing every 12 hours (I have a ton of ICs) and that second line is getting darker, but I still can't help but worry. I'm going in tomorrow for the beta, and then another one on Thursday so that they can check that the numbers have doubled like they are supposed to. Still can't really believe that my estrogen priming experiment was a success....IVF was going to be our next step! Even if this baby doesn't stick, at least I now know that I can get pregnant w/o IVF! So far my only symptoms have been sore breasts (sometimes feel like they are on fire) on and off an today at work I felt like I needed a nap.
> 
> Yay! Congrats!!!
> 
> Btw, what is estrogen priming? And how many follies and what size did you have this month?Click to expand...

I did not have an IUI this month, and I wasn't monitored so I don't know the size. Estrogen priming (EP) is used a lot with IVF, but not a lot of information is out there on it's use with Femara or with IUIs. Basically it holds back your follicles from developing too quickly, giving you better quality eggs, and prevents one follicle from dominating and therefore suppressing any other ones. I have has this issue with both of my IUIs and I also have low AMH which also is what EP is very successfully used for (again, in IVF). I had an extra refill of estrodial (estrogen) from last year and a few Rxs of Femara - so although I'm the last person that would self-medicate, I decided to try it. (To be fair, I did call my RE before this cycle started and ran this idea by him; he said i was stalling and that I need to do IVF soon, and said that this approach really is not done at his office and he did not see the point in it. I hate to say this, but I do think that IVF is a big money maker for him and I did feel like he really wanted me to get on w/it already). I took tow 2mg tablets of estrodial from day 21 of the previous cycle to about day 5 of the current one, and Femara days 3-8. To make a long story a little shorter, I ovulated much later than I normally did (day 19 instead of day 12, and the OPK was the darkest I've ever seen it in over two years of ttc and came up even before the control line!). We bd-ed for three days straight,and here we are!


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,
How are you all feeling today hope better.

Is anyone feeling crampy after the IUI. Also my temperature is kind of high especially at night. Anyone with the idea why?
Also still using my otk and it's still positive 3 dpiui. I am so :wacko:


----------



## jen1019

KBrain3377 said:


> AFM - I've been testing every 12 hours (I have a ton of ICs) and that second line is getting darker, but I still can't help but worry. I'm going in tomorrow for the beta, and then another one on Thursday so that they can check that the numbers have doubled like they are supposed to. Still can't really believe that my estrogen priming experiment was a success....IVF was going to be our next step! Even if this baby doesn't stick, at least I now know that I can get pregnant w/o IVF! So far my only symptoms have been sore breasts (sometimes feel like they are on fire) on and off an today at work I felt like I needed a nap.

Congrats on the BFP! I so hope that you have a sticky bean. :hugs:



mrsjennyg said:


> Hey Zimmy- I have never heard of both the man and the woman being on antibiotics?? Have you tried Dr. Google? Although I do try and not go on there this might be something that you might want to investigate- at least to see the success rate. It sounds interesting and honestly at this point if my FS said I had to stand on one foot for 30 minutes a day I would do whatever he says! Lol!
> 
> I just had a panic moment. Went to give myself my first injection and had a little freak out. I didn't think I would have acted this way but when you are sitting there with a needle in you hand ready to jab it into your leg- kind if freaked me out. I started to cry (my panic response- whimp) and called for DH, who was hiding in the other room, that he had to come and do it. He was like- no I can't give you a shot I just can't. Cripes. So I thought of myself with a nice beautiful baby bump and just did it. Wasn't bad at all but was a little scary at first. Anyone have any side effects?

Which injections are you giving yourself? I did the Gonal F this cycle, and it was my first cycle. I was SO scared of giving myself the injections. They suggested using the stomach for injection site, because it is the least painful. It was not bad at all. I barely felt it most days- make sure you let the alcohol dry on your skin first, that tends to help. Hang in there... it'll be worth it!:hugs:


Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> How are you all feeling today hope better.
> 
> Is anyone feeling crampy after the IUI. Also my temperature is kind of high especially at night. Anyone with the idea why?
> Also still using my otk and it's still positive 3 dpiui. I am so :wacko:

I didn't this cycle, but in the past I have felt crampy after the IUI for a day or two. The higher temps could be from the trigger shot, if you had that... hmm. Not totally sure. I'm also at 3 dpiui. Hang in there!


----------



## zimmy

Sitting here in the waiting room for my first ultrasound - full bladder - agony! Worse, I woke up last night at 1:30 am and couldn't get back to sleep at all. Had to start driving at 5am in the dark to get here for 7:30. Of coursen if this works it will all be worth it!!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hey Ladies! Mind if I join?

I had my first IUI/clomid cycle last month that was unsuccessful. We decided to do another round. I finished my clomid last Friday. I have my ultra sound and hopefully trigger shot tomorrow which will make my IUI Friday. Fingers crossed that it works this time! And that we all get BFPs!!!

TTC- 1 year
Sept- 1 IUI/Clomid
Unexplained fertility


----------



## Mommies2b

I'm trying to conceive with donor sperm, my wife and I have been together 9 years and would love to share our 10th with a new baby! We did 2 clomid iui with no success. I had some vision problems with clomid 100mg day 3-7 so the doc put me on latrozole.

Wish everyone luck!!!,

Xo


----------



## Laura R

Keeping Faith said:


> Welcome wannabeprego! How exciting you must be!
> 
> Laura R I also I'm doing my first IUI on Friday. We will be in the TWW together! Praying for everyone to get a BFP!!!!!!!

That's great! Good luck on Friday, let me know how it goes. It will be nice to have someone to talk to during the TWW!:thumbup:


----------



## karenh

Wow! I cant believe how active this board is. I take less than one day off and I have four pages to read. This is wonderful!

Kaimaka: I am glad the bravelle is working so much better for you. I hope this is it then! Good luck!

Wannabeprego: of course you can join us! Welcome! Sounds like you are all set to have a good ttc month. I hope it works for you!

Laura R: waiting sucks, and I really hate when you get conflicting info. However, I have always been told they need to be over 20. Hopefully him making you wait this month will get you your BFP.

CanadianMaple: Welcome! I hope your LH stays good so you can do you IUI this month!

Hope1409: I hope you get more follicles with the higher dose. I sucks only have one. Good luck!

First try: Good luck these next two week! Praying for you!

KBrain3377: Good luck at the doc, I hope those numbers jump up like they are supposed to!

AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost. But for now I am officially joining you guys!


----------



## FirstTry

karenh said:


> Wow! I cant believe how active this board is. I take less than one day off and I have four pages to read. This is wonderful!
> 
> Kaimaka: I am glad the bravelle is working so much better for you. I hope this is it then! Good luck!
> 
> Wannabeprego: of course you can join us! Welcome! Sounds like you are all set to have a good ttc month. I hope it works for you!
> 
> Laura R: waiting sucks, and I really hate when you get conflicting info. However, I have always been told they need to be over 20. Hopefully him making you wait this month will get you your BFP.
> 
> CanadianMaple: Welcome! I hope your LH stays good so you can do you IUI this month!
> 
> Hope1409: I hope you get more follicles with the higher dose. I sucks only have one. Good luck!
> 
> First try: Good luck these next two week! Praying for you!
> 
> KBrain3377: Good luck at the doc, I hope those numbers jump up like they are supposed to!
> 
> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost. But for now I am officially joining you guys!

:hugs: Sorry about the bfn. It seems that even when all the stats are right, there's still an element of chance with IUI. Good luck for this next month.

I had only one big follie (26.5mm) this cycle. That's much bigger than my 18mm for the first IUI. The difference in protocol was an added FSH shot on cd7 aling with the shot on cd9. I hope bigger is better :) DH was joking about impregnating my giant follicle and making a giant kid :rofl:


----------



## FirstTry

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about my temp dip this morning, 2dpiui. WTH? I found discussions of fallback temps, so I guess that's what it was. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lindsay, welcome to the group and good luck to you!! :dust::dust:

@Mommies, Good luck and baby dust to you!! Welcome to the Group!!! :dust::dust:

@Karen, I am so sorry about the BFN!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you have better luck next cycle and that the injectibles are just what you need to get more/bigger follies!!! :dust::dust:

@First, I have read where the temp dip could be the embryo implantating?? Fingers crossed that is what it is and you are on your road to a BFP soon!! :dust::dust:

AFM, I survived my first day of clomid with very little side effects, so far so good, :thumbup: Only 4 more days of clomid to go!!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck to all the new October IUI members!! PLEASE let this be "our" month!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am not sure how to feel about my first IUI cycle, I am trying to be positive, but at the ame time I feel doubtful that it will work for us. I am also scared to get my hopes up to high because of the crushing blow that comes if AF arrives. :wacko: 

If this IUI cycle doesn't work than I don't know if we will go straight to IVF & ICSI or try another round of IUI. I just don't have that high of hopes since my DH's :spermy: count is so low and our DR only gave us a 15% success rate with each IUI cycle. (last SA results are in my signature)

I have my ultrasound and blood work for the IUI procedure on 10/17/12 to look at my follies. Fingers crossed that goes well. 

I have an IVF/ICSI phone consult with the DR early in the morning on 10/19/12 to discuss the procedure. The consult is free and saves me from a 6 hour + drive back to my home town, because the cost of the procedure is so much cheaper back in my home town than it is here where I live now. We have to do self pay for our infertility stuff.


----------



## Kat S

Wannabeprego, given your situation, I can understand your reluctance to put much hope in the IUI. That shows that you are being realistic, and IF it doesn't take, you won't be as crushed. However, I really hope that despite the odds, it works for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindsayb721

:bfp::hugs:


wannabeprego said:


> I am not sure how to feel about my first IUI cycle, I am trying to be positive, but at the ame time I feel doubtful that it will work for us. I am also scared to get my hopes up to high because of the crushing blow that comes if AF arrives. :wacko:
> 
> If this IUI cycle doesn't work than I don't know if we will go straight to IVF & ICSI or try another round of IUI. I just don't have that high of hopes since my DH's :spermy: count is so low and our DR only gave us a 15% success rate with each IUI cycle. (last SA results are in my signature)
> 
> I have my ultrasound and blood work for the IUI procedure on 10/17/12 to look at my follies. Fingers crossed that goes well.
> 
> I have an IVF/ICSI phone consult with the DR early in the morning on 10/19/12 to discuss the procedure. The consult is free and saves me from a 6 hour + drive back to my home town, because the cost of the procedure is so much cheaper back in my home town than it is here where I live now. We have to do self pay for our infertility stuff.

Try to be hopeful and don't blame yourself! Also, remember the odds are lower the first time so if it doesn't work a round 2 has better chances! I am on my 2nd one and hoping that I have results this time. I was crushed when AF arrived a day before my pregnancy test. So you aren't alone.

I understand the wanting to drive to save money. We have to self pay for all as well and it is quite expensive. Thinking of you! I bet October will be our Month!!! :bfp:::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, thanks for the good luck wishes and the encouragement!! :hugs::hugs:

@Lindsay, Thanks for the positive and encouraging words!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for your second cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## kas22

hi ladies,

do u mind it i join and ask some advice?

firstly i hope we all get our bfps x x

i am in my first ever 2ww that i no of in over 2 years, I'm 22 and my oh is 27, i have pcos and was on gonal f injections and triggered on 27th of september so I'm 12 days past triggering, if i do a htp on thurs (11th) do you think that will be enough time for the trigger to be out my system for an accurate result?

since the start of my injections i have had terrible sore nipples and from 3 days ago my whole boobs are now tender and on 8po i had light pick cm only happened twice when i wiped (sorry) lol, do u gals think this is a good sign?

I'm swear this whole 2ww is making me crazy lol, just want it over already the suspense is killing me lol

any advice would be much appreciated thanks x x


----------



## EJT22

Hey Everybody!! I hope everyone is doing good on this months IUI, Im pretty nervous im on day 14 and I go into My doctors tomorrow for day 15 preg. Blood Test ahhhhhh, right now im trying to stay very positive and just keep myself up. I wish I could just speed everything up and be pregnant and about to have my baby haha..that would be great..lol..Well i'll be praying for everyone and Im hoping everyone can have very very sticky baby dust! I'll be back on tomorrow to let everyone know if im pregnant on not.


----------



## Lindsayb721

EJT22 said:


> Hey Everybody!! I hope everyone is doing good on this months IUI, Im pretty nervous im on day 14 and I go into My doctors tomorrow for day 15 preg. Blood Test ahhhhhh, right now im trying to stay very positive and just keep myself up. I wish I could just speed everything up and be pregnant and about to have my baby haha..that would be great..lol..Well i'll be praying for everyone and Im hoping everyone can have very very sticky baby dust! I'll be back on tomorrow to let everyone know if im pregnant on not.

Good Luck! I can't wait to hear your results! Sending baby dust your way!:dust::bfp:


----------



## FirstTry

kas22 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> do u mind it i join and ask some advice?
> 
> firstly i hope we all get our bfps x x
> 
> i am in my first ever 2ww that i no of in over 2 years, I'm 22 and my oh is 27, i have pcos and was on gonal f injections and triggered on 27th of september so I'm 12 days past triggering, if i do a htp on thurs (11th) do you think that will be enough time for the trigger to be out my system for an accurate result?
> 
> since the start of my injections i have had terrible sore nipples and from 3 days ago my whole boobs are now tender and on 8po i had light pick cm only happened twice when i wiped (sorry) lol, do u gals think this is a good sign?
> 
> I'm swear this whole 2ww is making me crazy lol, just want it over already the suspense is killing me lol
> 
> any advice would be much appreciated thanks x x

Hello and welcome :wave:

Yes, the TWW is a killer. I think the trigger should be gone by now. Light pink CM on 8 DPO is a great sign! It could be a sign of implantation.

You could test tomorrow morning, if you want. I generally start testing at 9 DPO. First morning urine is the most concentrated, so it's the best for pregnancy testing.

GL!


----------



## EJT22

Lindsayb721 said:


> EJT22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody!! I hope everyone is doing good on this months IUI, Im pretty nervous im on day 14 and I go into My doctors tomorrow for day 15 preg. Blood Test ahhhhhh, right now im trying to stay very positive and just keep myself up. I wish I could just speed everything up and be pregnant and about to have my baby haha..that would be great..lol..Well i'll be praying for everyone and Im hoping everyone can have very very sticky baby dust! I'll be back on tomorrow to let everyone know if im pregnant on not.
> 
> :) thanks soooo much!!Click to expand...


----------



## zimmy

Had my first scan and got the go-ahead to start injections tonight. All of a sudden I'm terrified! WTH? Oh, saw 4 follies on the right and 2 on the left - is that good or bad?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....I will be starting IUI as soon as af starts. I will be doing femara days 3-7 and then follistim on cd 8 until they say stop....I will also have back to back IUI's which my re seems to think helps in success. I hope this works cuz we are paying out of pocket and it is really expensive.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

zimmy what kinds of injections are you taking? Let me know how you feel on them. I will be doing follistim.


----------



## zimmy

ttcbaby117 said:


> zimmy what kinds of injections are you taking? Let me know how you feel on them. I will be doing follistim.

I've been given 3 days of Gonal F


----------



## karenh

So AF showed her face. That wasn't too long of a wait. Now to get a hold of my RE to get everything scheduled.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

karenh said:


> So AF showed her face. That wasn't too long of a wait. Now to get a hold of my RE to get everything scheduled.


I am so sorry :( . Was cycle day did AF arrive... did it come sooner than normal
I have heard medicated cycles can bring on AF sooner.. i am fearing that

Will you be trying this cycle again?

I am of to FS to pick up more meds!! I am on Gonal F.. finished 2 lots..

I am feeling AF pains.. could it be ovulation pains? Can anyone tell me if EWCM produced by follicles? I get ewcm... and i am worried i might ovulate before trigger.

I havent had any ulrasounds yet. Just daily blood tests


----------



## Hope1409

Sorry af got you karenh. Hopefully she came to pay one last visit until she leaves you for 9 months :)

Sweet Lullaby, I have no idea about the EWCM and follicles. All I know is if you have it, it is an indicator of ovulation. Try using opk's to make sure you don't ovulate sooner than your trigger so this way you can let your doc know if you get a pos opk, they might have you come in to do the iui and skip out on the trigger. 

Afm, I took my first dose of the 100mg clomid and so far so good. With 50mg I had no s/e so I am hoping 100mg will be nice to me as well. I really pray that I produce more than one good sized follicle with it.....Tuesday's appointment cant come fast enough!


----------



## Damie

EJT22 said:


> Hey Everybody!! I hope everyone is doing good on this months IUI, Im pretty nervous im on day 14 and I go into My doctors tomorrow for day 15 preg. Blood Test ahhhhhh, right now im trying to stay very positive and just keep myself up. I wish I could just speed everything up and be pregnant and about to have my baby haha..that would be great..lol..Well i'll be praying for everyone and Im hoping everyone can have very very sticky baby dust! I'll be back on tomorrow to let everyone know if im pregnant on not.

Good luck tomorrow and I hope you get a BFP. I am praying for you God would take control.:dust:


----------



## Damie

karenh said:


> So AF showed her face. That wasn't too long of a wait. Now to get a hold of my RE to get everything scheduled.

Sorry to hear that :sad1:Did it come before the date of your PT? Have you done a test becos it could be implantation bleeding. Please rule out a BFP before continuing with any medications.

It's well with you try not to be too down about it. 
All the best.......


----------



## EsperandoBebe

Hello Everyone!
I am new to BnB and new to the whole forum world.
Today is my CD1 and I am very nervous about how I will react to the injectables. This is my first cycle ever with assisted fertility methods! 
Any post on how every one is doing and what are some of your past expereinces is greatly appreciated.

It feels comforting to know that we can all be buddies in this journey!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to all of the new people!!! :flower: Good luck with your IUI's!!! :dust::dust:

@Hope, Good luck to you hun!!! :dust::dust:

@TTC, hi hun. How are you? We always chat on the LTTC thread, nice to see you over here. :winkwink:

@Karen, I am sorry that the :witch: got you!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:

Quick question, Do any of you ladies have OH's with low sperm counts that are doing your IUI's this month? I was wondering how often DH & me should have sex. I need to make him abstain for several days so that when he gives him :spermy: sample for our IUI he can get his numbers up high enough. His last SA we made him abstain for 5 days and on the 5th day he gave his sample and we got the numbers listed in my signature below. What do you girls think? I think I am going to have to ask my DR's office what we should do sex wise??:shrug:


----------



## KBrain3377

zimmy said:


> Had my first scan and got the go-ahead to start injections tonight. All of a sudden I'm terrified! WTH? Oh, saw 4 follies on the right and 2 on the left - is that good or bad?

Zimmy - they really aren't too bad at all - my DH did it every time and it was a breeze. If you're a chicken like me, I would just look away - oh and ice the area for about 5 min beforehand. I can honestly say that I barely felt anything, and the anticipation is soooo much worse than the actual shot. Also, 4 and 2 is a lot of follicles - that's awesome! Did they tell you how big they were?



ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies....I will be starting IUI as soon as af starts. I will be doing femara days 3-7 and then follistim on cd 8 until they say stop....I will also have back to back IUI's which my re seems to think helps in success. I hope this works cuz we are paying out of pocket and it is really expensive.
> 
> Good luck to us all!

Good luck to you ttcbaby117! I really liked Femara, I had no side effects on it whatsoever. 



EJT22 said:


> Hey Everybody!! I hope everyone is doing good on this months IUI, Im pretty nervous im on day 14 and I go into My doctors tomorrow for day 15 preg. Blood Test ahhhhhh, right now im trying to stay very positive and just keep myself up. I wish I could just speed everything up and be pregnant and about to have my baby haha..that would be great..lol..Well i'll be praying for everyone and Im hoping everyone can have very very sticky baby dust! I'll be back on tomorrow to let everyone know if im pregnant on not.

Ohhhh EJT22 - I can't wait to hear your results!!! GL tomorrow, FX for you. 



Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am so sorry :( . Was cycle day did AF arrive... did it come sooner than normal
> I have heard medicated cycles can bring on AF sooner.. i am fearing that
> 
> Will you be trying this cycle again?
> 
> I am of to FS to pick up more meds!! I am on Gonal F.. finished 2 lots..
> 
> I am feeling AF pains.. could it be ovulation pains? Can anyone tell me if EWCM produced by follicles? I get ewcm... and i am worried i might ovulate before trigger.
> 
> I havent had any ulrasounds yet. Just daily blood tests

Sweet Lullaby - what cycle day are you on? I'm very surprised that you have not had any ultrasounds, they really should be doing them to measure your follicles to best determine when to do the IUI. EWCM generally means that you will ovulate in the next 24 to 48 hours, but I supposed that there are exceptions to this. I can't stress enough that they need to be monitoring you w/ultrasounds, especially since you're on injectibles. IUIs are all about timing, and the success rates depend on careful monitoring! In fact, both of my IUIs were a bust partially for bad timing. I would call your doc asap and demand an ultrasound! As far as I know, most ladies on this board get ultrasounds from CD3, especially with injecticbles. I don't mean to harp on this, good luck to you!





EsperandoBebe said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I am new to BnB and new to the whole forum world.
> Today is my CD1 and I am very nervous about how I will react to the injectables. This is my first cycle ever with assisted fertility methods!
> Any post on how every one is doing and what are some of your past expereinces is greatly appreciated.
> 
> It feels comforting to know that we can all be buddies in this journey!
> Thanks in advance.

Welcome EsperandoBebe! Injectibles look much more scary than they are, if you're luckly to be one of those people who don't have any side effects from them. I had none, and I had my husband do the shots (after icing the area for 5 min - I hate needles!) and I barely felt it. There are many wonderful ladies on this board that you can talk to, and you'll gain a wealth of useful information as well as getting the support that can sometimes be missing from your day to day life. 

AFM, I had my first beta today, DPO 12. It was 50.5, which my RE said was spot on. I go back on Thurs AM again, and until then I guess just keep everything crossed that I can possibly cross. I had a wave of nausea today, which I guess is a good sign, and I wanted to take a nap in the afternoon. But maybe that's just from the crappy weather? Chicago winter is coming, and that's my time to hibernate.


----------



## wannabeprego

Another quick question, How fast after the trigger do the DR's normally do the insemination???


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kbrain, Congrats again on your BFP, I am so glad your beta came back with good numbers!!:flower:


----------



## zimmy

wannabeprego said:


> Another quick question, How fast after the trigger do the DR's normally do the insemination???

Mine will do it the next morning. I also have the choice to do it again the following morning for an extra $350


----------



## wannabeprego

zimmy said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Another quick question, How fast after the trigger do the DR's normally do the insemination???
> 
> Mine will do it the next morning. I also have the choice to do it again the following morning for an extra $350Click to expand...

Thanks for the info!! :flower: Oh wow, that is great your clinic lets you do it twice!! I wish I had that option, but my clinic will only let us try it once per cycle.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date! 
Time to give myself my injection :(


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(

Hi mrsjennyg -I'm sorry to hear that, I know it's hard to hear about other people so easily achieving something that you have to work so hard at, but just think - every shot gets you closer to your ultimate goal! How are they going, by the way? Has your dh been able to give them to you yet? Mine did w/o a problem (which kinda worried me, I mean I could never do that to him!:haha:) but he's not squeamish in the least. In either case, have you tried icing the area? I swear by it, but maybe someone w/o my aversion to needles would not need to. Good luck!!! FX for you!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello ladies! I have a question hopefully someone can help. I was wondering what was the difference between an iui, and natural without iui? The reason being is I was thinking instead of doing an iui on Friday why not try natural instead. I would be saving money that way also. I just don't know if I should try it that way or will an IuI give me a better chance? Thanks


----------



## Maksmama

Hello,

I'm new to bnb so here's a little info on me, we've been ttc for a few years. We have a 6yo daughter(no trouble getting pregnant with her). I was diagnosed about two years ago with PCOS and this is our first go at fertility treatments. I did 100mg clomid days 5-9, had my scan today and had 1 follie on the right and 4 on the left. The 1 on the right is already 23, 3 on the left are 20 and 4th one is 16. I'm doing the ovidrel injection tonight so my IUI is Thursday. This is our first IUI and I'm so excited and nervous.


----------



## mrswemyss

Hi... Reading the thread, I've been through so much to get here so I'll skip to it. I am on day three of femara... Once I ovulate should be next week I'll have my first , praying only iui. I ovulate but last time he checked my mucus is too Thick and egg wasn't big enough... So discouraged at this point and trying to be positive... It seems like it is one thing after another... Also diagnosed with stage two endometriosis. Anyone have a similar situation? Prayers/feedback are appreciated


----------



## Mrs. T

wannabeprego said:


> Another quick question, How fast after the trigger do the DR's normally do the insemination???

My doctor does two IUIs - first at 12 hours after trigger and the second 36 hours after trigger.

I triggered Friday night at 8pm and went in for the IUI at 8am Saturday and 8am Sunday.


----------



## Mrs. T

Is anyone else on progesterone suppositories? If so do you find it hard to distinguish between side effects and real symptoms? I am so crampy and having major mood swings tonight! Look out DH! LOL


----------



## Keeping Faith

Mrs. T how is the Tww? Are you feeling any different?


----------



## Mrs. T

I am only 3-4dpiui and I am already going crazy!!! This is torture. I don't know how I am going to make it. LOL

I am so bloated, crampy and moody. I suspect it's just side effects from the Endometrin though.

And I can't help but feel so worried that I can't be lucky enough to have two IUIs in a row work. Ahhh so many emotions.


----------



## Keeping Faith

Wow I can imagine. Just hang in there I'm sure all will work out well. As for me am kinda second guessing having an IUI....I was thinking that maybe I should try natural of course with the meeds and trigger shot. What do you think? Do you think iui is a better route?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - my re will do back to back iui's to make sure we catch the egg. It does cost more but I figure we should instead our chances anyway we can

Mrs t.- I am on prog supps. And yes they make you feel pregnant. I am 13 dpo and for the last few days I have been soooo hungry and I feel like I have been hit by a train. I test bfn today so I am preparing for iui this next cycle.


----------



## Mrs. T

Keeping Faith said:


> Wow I can imagine. Just hang in there I'm sure all will work out well. As for me am kinda second guessing having an IUI....I was thinking that maybe I should try natural of course with the meeds and trigger shot. What do you think? Do you think iui is a better route?

Well the thing is the IUI makes sure the sperm gets to where they need to be without much effort for them. In my case it's necessary because my DH doesn't have strong swimmers. Try it and at least you will feel you gave it your best shot.

It is possible to work on the first try. It did for me, but unfortunately that one ended in miscarriage. But it did give me hope that it works and to try again.


----------



## Mrs. T

ttcbaby117 :hugs:


----------



## Lindsayb721

Welcome to all the new ladies! :dust: to you all!

MrsT- THinking of you! The 2ww is the worst!


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> Is anyone else on progesterone suppositories? If so do you find it hard to distinguish between side effects and real symptoms? I am so crampy and having major mood swings tonight! Look out DH! LOL

Yes. That's why I'm not going to try to symptom spot. I just attribute all the hot flashes, cramping, twinges, lightheadedness, etc to the progesterone.
:shrug:


----------



## Becka79

Mrs. T said:


> Is anyone else on progesterone suppositories? If so do you find it hard to distinguish between side effects and real symptoms? I am so crampy and having major mood swings tonight! Look out DH! LOL

Uh huh! Ive just given up on trying to decipher the symptoms, it feels like my whole body is out of wack! :wacko:


----------



## jen1019

Mrs. T said:


> I am only 3-4dpiui and I am already going crazy!!! This is torture. I don't know how I am going to make it. LOL
> 
> I am so bloated, crampy and moody. I suspect it's just side effects from the Endometrin though.
> 
> And I can't help but feel so worried that I can't be lucky enough to have two IUIs in a row work. Ahhh so many emotions.

Mrs.T, I am also at 4 dpiui. It feels like it's 14 dpiui because I am so impatient. It's weird, because I've been having some pain in my ovaries the last few days which I've never experienced past ovulation. I don't know if it is just because of the Gonal F I was on. Anyone else experience this?



Keeping Faith said:


> Wow I can imagine. Just hang in there I'm sure all will work out well. As for me am kinda second guessing having an IUI....I was thinking that maybe I should try natural of course with the meeds and trigger shot. What do you think? Do you think iui is a better route?

It's really up to you. Have you taken the meds before? The IUI definitely helps, but timed BDing is always an option. You can always try natural this cycle and if it doesn't work, doing an IUI next time. Totally up to you!


----------



## Becka79

Thought Id share my IUI cucle story!

We were going to do our first IUI cycle this month but after taking Clomid I had 3 follies and crap estriadol levels so the clinic cancelled the IUI and they gave me an injection to trigger O and just told us to have sex and still take the pessaries... 

I dont know why they are bothering with the pessaries since they cancelled the IUI cos obviously they think the egg quality is bad? :(

Its annoying cos I was tracked for a few cycles prior to this and I was O'ing fine and then I took the clomid and now it seems worse! Hopefully this is just a freak cycle...i was really looking forward to doing the IUI

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Kat S

Oh, wow, Becka, that is really frustrating! I, too, felt that the Clomid did more harm than good when I generated ovarian cysts as a result and had to cancel my IUI last month. 

This month I'm trying Femara (though they assure me if I develped cysts with Clomid, I am just as likely to with Femara as well), trigger shot, and IUI. I go in for a follie check a week from today.

Good luck to you for next month!!


----------



## Becka79

Kat S said:


> Oh, wow, Becka, that is really frustrating! I, too, felt that the Clomid did more harm than good when I generated ovarian cysts as a result and had to cancel my IUI last month.
> 
> This month I'm trying Femara (though they assure me if I develped cysts with Clomid, I am just as likely to with Femara as well), trigger shot, and IUI. I go in for a follie check a week from today.
> 
> Good luck to you for next month!!

Oh no, that's no good, are the cysts painful? I hope u go better with the Femara and let us know how your follie check goes next week :)


----------



## Kat S

Becka79 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, Becka, that is really frustrating! I, too, felt that the Clomid did more harm than good when I generated ovarian cysts as a result and had to cancel my IUI last month.
> 
> This month I'm trying Femara (though they assure me if I develped cysts with Clomid, I am just as likely to with Femara as well), trigger shot, and IUI. I go in for a follie check a week from today.
> 
> Good luck to you for next month!!
> 
> Oh no, that's no good, are the cysts painful? I hope u go better with the Femara and let us know how your follie check goes next week :)Click to expand...

They told me to stop any exercise and not lift anything over 20 pounds until the cysts reduced enough in size, or they might burst and send me to the hospital. Greaaaaaaat! I felt bloated from having huge cysts, but that's about all. The nurse was surprised I didn't "know" I had them. Dude, I thought it was gas! I had no idea I could get cysts so it never even entered my head.

Anyway, fingers crossed that the same thing doesn't happen with Femara, but that it just does its job and gives me juicy follies!


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby: AF came on cd29 which is early for me, I average around 35, though I usually have to use progesterone to bring it on as this was my first time ovulating so my numbers cant really be trusted. We are going to try again. The doc is having us do the same thing: 7.5 mg of Femara cd3-7 with mid cycle u/s on the 22nd, trigger that night and IUI on the 24th as long as follicle(s) look good at the U/s. Your pains could definitely mean ovulation. Did you take an opk?

Damie: I had my beta Monday and it was negative, then AF showed up yesterday. It is without a doubt AF. Cramps, back pain, flow. I start my Femara tomorrow.

EsperandoBebe: Welcome! We are cycle buddies. CD1 on the same day! I will be here for you! I hope this forum gives you the support you need, and good luck with the injectables. I will most likely be moving to them next cycle if this one doesnt work.

KBrain3377: That is wonderful! Congratz on your BFP and I hope that bean keeps growing!

Mrsjennyg: I am so sorry you are going through that with your friends. It is not easy or fair. We are here for you.

Maksmama: That is wonderful about your big follicles! I hope with 5 you get your BFP! Welcome!

MrsT: Sorry you are having mood swings. They arent fun for you either, forget about DH. That is all they have to deal with for the most part.

Ttcbaby117: Sorry you got a BFN. We will be here for you through the next cycle if needed.

Becka79: I have been doing much better on Femara then I was on Clomid as well. It may be something to look into. Good luck.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi All!

So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! Is 4 good ? I have no idea! My first round my DR didn't give me any of this information.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hope1409 said:


> Sweet Lullaby, I have no idea about the EWCM and follicles. All I know is if you have it, it is an indicator of ovulation. Try using opk's to make sure you don't ovulate sooner than your trigger so this way you can let your doc know if you get a pos opk, they might have you come in to do the iui and skip out on the trigger.

I have been doing OPK, and have no detected any surges... This is my first time using Gonal F, previously i used Puregon injectibles. I didnt notice any of this last time (maybe last time was my first IUI and i had no idea what to expect)





KBrain3377 said:


> Sweet Lullaby - what cycle day are you on? I'm very surprised that you have not had any ultrasounds, they really should be doing them to measure your follicles to best determine when to do the IUI. EWCM generally means that you will ovulate in the next 24 to 48 hours, but I supposed that there are exceptions to this. I can't stress enough that they need to be monitoring you w/ultrasounds, especially since you're on injectibles. IUIs are all about timing, and the success rates depend on careful monitoring! In fact, both of my IUIs were a bust partially for bad timing. I would call your doc asap and demand an ultrasound! As far as I know, most ladies on this board get ultrasounds from CD3, especially with injecticbles. I don't mean to harp on this, good luck to you!


Hi, today i am on Cycle day 17 (14th Day of Injectibles). My Fertilty Center does not do ultrasound monitoring unless they see my estrogen (sp?) level rise to an amount that indicates mature follicles. They are also testng the LH surge every day.

Once my levels have reached a desirable amount, the call me in for an Ultrasound. 

my last IUI (which resulted in my DD) i had this exact protocol. That was my first IUI attempt. 

I dont know why i am doubting their process this time round, i guess i am more clued on.. and its been 3 years since my last lol!

I guess i am being monitored very closely, just via blood tests which tells them if i have enough estrogen levels to indicate a mature follicle or not.

I was comparing my last IUI cycle to this one. I had my first U/sound on CD18, which confirmed 1 follicle at 21.5mm. They triggered me that day, and followed by insemination the next day. 


But i still wonder why they are so very different to other FS.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> I am only 3-4dpiui and I am already going crazy!!! This is torture. I don't know how I am going to make it. LOL
> 
> I am so bloated, crampy and moody. I suspect it's just side effects from the Endometrin though.
> 
> And I can't help but feel so worried that I can't be lucky enough to have two IUIs in a row work. Ahhh so many emotions.

You must be so anxious. The TWW is the worst. Unfortunately for me, i have had way tooo many TWW in my journey trying to conceive..

When are you planning on testing? i tested on 8dpiui to test out the trigger...

Yes you can have to IUIs in row to work! Postive thinking :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! Is 4 good ? I have no idea! My first round my DR didn't give me any of this information.

How exciting!!! Yes 4 is definately good!!! my IUI worked with just 1 lonesome folli..which is now me 3yr old DD :)


----------



## KBrain3377

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! Is 4 good ? I have no idea! My first round my DR didn't give me any of this information.

YES - that is a great response! I only did 2 rounds of injectibles, but never had that kind of response....GL to you, you must be so excited!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! Is 4 good ? I have no idea! My first round my DR didn't give me any of this information.
> 
> How exciting!!! Yes 4 is definately good!!! my IUI worked with just 1 lonesome folli..which is now me 3yr old DD :)Click to expand...

Yay! Thank you Sweet Lullaby! I am super excited! :thumbup: Thanks for the hope!


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby, I have no idea about the EWCM and follicles. All I know is if you have it, it is an indicator of ovulation. Try using opk's to make sure you don't ovulate sooner than your trigger so this way you can let your doc know if you get a pos opk, they might have you come in to do the iui and skip out on the trigger.
> 
> I have been doing OPK, and have no detected any surges... This is my first time using Gonal F, previously i used Puregon injectibles. I didnt notice any of this last time (maybe last time was my first IUI and i had no idea what to expect)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby - what cycle day are you on? I'm very surprised that you have not had any ultrasounds, they really should be doing them to measure your follicles to best determine when to do the IUI. EWCM generally means that you will ovulate in the next 24 to 48 hours, but I supposed that there are exceptions to this. I can't stress enough that they need to be monitoring you w/ultrasounds, especially since you're on injectibles. IUIs are all about timing, and the success rates depend on careful monitoring! In fact, both of my IUIs were a bust partially for bad timing. I would call your doc asap and demand an ultrasound! As far as I know, most ladies on this board get ultrasounds from CD3, especially with injecticbles. I don't mean to harp on this, good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, today i am on Cycle day 17 (14th Day of Injectibles). My Fertilty Center does not do ultrasound monitoring unless they see my estrogen (sp?) level rise to an amount that indicates mature follicles. They are also testng the LH surge every day.
> 
> Once my levels have reached a desirable amount, the call me in for an Ultrasound.
> 
> my last IUI (which resulted in my DD) i had this exact protocol. That was my first IUI attempt.
> 
> I dont know why i am doubting their process this time round, i guess i am more clued on.. and its been 3 years since my last lol!
> 
> I guess i am being monitored very closely, just via blood tests which tells them if i have enough estrogen levels to indicate a mature follicle or not.
> 
> I was comparing my last IUI cycle to this one. I had my first U/sound on CD18, which confirmed 1 follicle at 21.5mm. They triggered me that day, and followed by insemination the next day.
> 
> 
> But i still wonder why they are so very different to other FS.Click to expand...

Where do you live? If it's not in the States, than that could be one clue, I think different countries have different protocols. If you do live in the states, I would guess that it has to do with the type of clinic you're going to?? Just guessing here, I really have no definite idea as well.


----------



## Lindsayb721

KBrain3377 said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> So I had my Ultra sound and bloodwork today and I have 4 follies. My DR wants me to wait until tomorrow to do my trigger since 2 are 14 1 is 16 and 1 is 18 so they will be at 20. So I am looking at an IUI date of Saturday! I am so excited! Fingers crossed that it goes well! Is 4 good ? I have no idea! My first round my DR didn't give me any of this information.
> 
> YES - that is a great response! I only did 2 rounds of injectibles, but never had that kind of response....GL to you, you must be so excited!Click to expand...

Yay! Thank you Kbrain! I am way more excited now! I did clomid for 5 days apparently it worked well! :) :happydance:


----------



## mrsjennyg

KBrain3377 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(
> 
> Hi mrsjennyg -I'm sorry to hear that, I know it's hard to hear about other people so easily achieving something that you have to work so hard at, but just think - every shot gets you closer to your ultimate goal! How are they going, by the way? Has your dh been able to give them to you yet? Mine did w/o a problem (which kinda worried me, I mean I could never do that to him!:haha:) but he's not squeamish in the least. In either case, have you tried icing the area? I swear by it, but maybe someone w/o my aversion to needles would not need to. Good luck!!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Hey Kbrain- first let me say congrats! So exciting! You must be over the moon and ready to throw it in that docs face who wanted you to go right to IVF :)
The shots aren't that bad- the first one I freaked a little before I was going to do it. DH is not help in that area- he kind of started to freak when I asked him to do it, apparently he has a needle aversion... who knew? Lol. I haven't tried it in my stomach yet, just in my legs- I might try tonight. I def use ice I don't think I'd be able to do it without!


----------



## Mrs. T

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> I am only 3-4dpiui and I am already going crazy!!! This is torture. I don't know how I am going to make it. LOL
> 
> I am so bloated, crampy and moody. I suspect it's just side effects from the Endometrin though.
> 
> And I can't help but feel so worried that I can't be lucky enough to have two IUIs in a row work. Ahhh so many emotions.
> 
> You must be so anxious. The TWW is the worst. Unfortunately for me, i have had way tooo many TWW in my journey trying to conceive..
> 
> When are you planning on testing? i tested on 8dpiui to test out the trigger...
> 
> Yes you can have to IUIs in row to work! Postive thinking :)Click to expand...

I am going to buy some dollar store cheapies today to start testing out the trigger. My beta isn't until the 19th! :(

Thanks for the positive thinking! I need to keep my eyes on the prize! :)


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All- 
So I just got the call that my first IUI didn't work.. so now waiting for AF and round 2.. if my calculations are correct.. it should be around Oct. 24th. 

Any info on raising counts for him? I can't take any hormones to increase egg production- multiples put me at a higher risk than i already am. 

With Natural IUI and his numbers, we know our chances are low, but our insurance covers unlimited IUI's.. and NONE of IVF... Either way, our Dr said after 3 failed IUIs.... we should move onto IVF- don't know about anyone else- but in NY this is expensive- not to mention the physical and emotional toll TTC has been already! 

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!



Me- 30, no known fertility issues but High Risk
DH- 35, Low count (under 5 mil washed), varied motility (never above 60%), low morph


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All-
> So I just got the call that my first IUI didn't work.. so now waiting for AF and round 2.. if my calculations are correct.. it should be around Oct. 24th.
> 
> Any info on raising counts for him? I can't take any hormones to increase egg production- multiples put me at a higher risk than i already am.
> 
> With Natural IUI and his numbers, we know our chances are low, but our insurance covers unlimited IUI's.. and NONE of IVF... Either way, our Dr said after 3 failed IUIs.... we should move onto IVF- don't know about anyone else- but in NY this is expensive- not to mention the physical and emotional toll TTC has been already!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me- 30, no known fertility issues but High Risk
> DH- 35, Low count (under 5 mil washed), varied motility (never above 60%), low morph

How about zinc supplements? My DH has good numbers, but motility was borderline. I have him taking 25mg of zinc, plus more exercise. Oh, and I tried to get him to stop drinking 1-2 beers/day. The compromise we found is lower-alcohol beer. Anyway, his motility went from 51% two months ago to 68% for this IUI. I can't say it's the zinc, but something must have worked.


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks!! He read vitamin C- I've read magnesium.. but he hasn't tried Zinc. He could definitely cut down on drinking a bit- our RE told us it had no effect.. but after all my reading on here- I'm guessing so! 
Does the occasional cigar effect anything? I know he doesn't inhale obviously, but nicotine still gets in the blood stream, no?
He doesn't exercise more than the few mile walk in NYC back and forth between trains. He had borderline low testosterone and his Dr put him on Clomid but it seriously irritated his prostate, so he stopped it. I was hoping there was an alternative for it, but his Dr seems to have no follow through. I'm thinking of having him see another urologist. Any help or suggestions are always welcome... 

Feeling down.


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining you!! I will be having my 1st IUI this month! I have been TTC since June 2010. I have 2 daughter's (11 years and 3 years). I am currently CD2 and I go in for my baseline U/S tomorrow and I will also start Letrozole from CD3-CD7. I will also be doing Estradol, Crinone and HCG Trigger's. I am also taking. Select-OB and Glucophage. I only have my right tube, as my left tube is blocked. My husband's SA came back with low Motility. I am VERY nervous that this isn't going to work. I have seen many woman in here say they have had up to 4 failed IUI's!!!! And since I am down to one tube, it makes me extra nervous! Because we can't even fathom trying to afford this again!


----------



## zimmy

pambolina21 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining you!! I will be having my 1st IUI this month! I have been TTC since June 2010. I have 2 daughter's (11 years and 3 years). I am currently CD2 and I go in for my baseline U/S tomorrow and I will also start Letrozole from CD3-CD7. I will also be doing Estradol, Crinone and HCG Trigger's. I am also taking. Select-OB and Glucophage. I only have my right tube, as my left tube is blocked. My husband's SA came back with low Motility. I am VERY nervous that this isn't going to work. I have seen many woman in here say they have had up to 4 failed IUI's!!!! And since I am down to one tube, it makes me extra nervous! Because we can't even fathom trying to afford this again!

Welcome! We are very close this cycle, I am currently CD 4 and just had my baseline us yesterday. This is our only try (DH does not want to do multiple IUIs or IVF, VERY expensive for us, no coverage) so I'm really freaking out that this won't work. I also have to drive 2.5 hours to the clinic (and have to be there for 7:30 am so I drive in the dark) so hoping that this month will be ours!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## jen1019

Mrs. T said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> I am only 3-4dpiui and I am already going crazy!!! This is torture. I don't know how I am going to make it. LOL
> 
> I am so bloated, crampy and moody. I suspect it's just side effects from the Endometrin though.
> 
> And I can't help but feel so worried that I can't be lucky enough to have two IUIs in a row work. Ahhh so many emotions.
> 
> You must be so anxious. The TWW is the worst. Unfortunately for me, i have had way tooo many TWW in my journey trying to conceive..
> 
> When are you planning on testing? i tested on 8dpiui to test out the trigger...
> 
> Yes you can have to IUIs in row to work! Postive thinking :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to buy some dollar store cheapies today to start testing out the trigger. My beta isn't until the 19th! :(
> 
> Thanks for the positive thinking! I need to keep my eyes on the prize! :)Click to expand...

Your beta is on my birthday. They told me b/c my IUI was on the weekend I have to wait until the 22nd for my beta. By then the witch will have come if she is going to. I think I may stop at the dollar store and pick up some cheapies tomorrow to start testing out the trigger. I normally just wait- but, I am feeling rather impatient.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone..

Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12

Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.

They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI. 

My IUI is tomorrow!! 

I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...

My mind is a worldwind right now.

Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?


----------



## Mrs. T

@jen1019

Oh too bad you can't test on your birthday! Waiting an extra weekend will be torture.

I just took my dollar store hpt and I had the faintest line. I really had to squint. I am only 4&5dpiui 6dpt. I think it's leaving my system faster than my last time.

:dust: to you!


----------



## Mrs. T

Fx Sweet Lullaby!!!

:dust:


----------



## mrswemyss

So.... Can I join, should I ask that? Idk how this site works!
I'm getting so discouraged & hesitant to do an iui next week, if it doesn't work idk if I can proceed trying :'(


----------



## Maksmama

karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: AF came on cd29 which is early for me, I average around 35, though I usually have to use progesterone to bring it on as this was my first time ovulating so my numbers cant really be trusted. We are going to try again. The doc is having us do the same thing: 7.5 mg of Femara cd3-7 with mid cycle u/s on the 22nd, trigger that night and IUI on the 24th as long as follicle(s) look good at the U/s. Your pains could definitely mean ovulation. Did you take an opk?
> 
> Damie: I had my beta Monday and it was negative, then AF showed up yesterday. It is without a doubt AF. Cramps, back pain, flow. I start my Femara tomorrow.
> 
> EsperandoBebe: Welcome! We are cycle buddies. CD1 on the same day! I will be here for you! I hope this forum gives you the support you need, and good luck with the injectables. I will most likely be moving to them next cycle if this one doesnt work.
> 
> KBrain3377: That is wonderful! Congratz on your BFP and I hope that bean keeps growing!
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I am so sorry you are going through that with your friends. It is not easy or fair. We are here for you.
> 
> Maksmama: That is wonderful about your big follicles! I hope with 5 you get your BFP! Welcome!
> 
> MrsT: Sorry you are having mood swings. They arent fun for you either, forget about DH. That is all they have to deal with for the most part.
> 
> Ttcbaby117: Sorry you got a BFN. We will be here for you through the next cycle if needed.
> 
> Becka79: I have been doing much better on Femara then I was on Clomid as well. It may be something to look into. Good luck.

Thank you! I really hope I get my BFP.


----------



## Maksmama

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?

Good Luck! I have my IUI tomorrow too.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?

That's a nice, thick lining!


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(
> 
> Hi mrsjennyg -I'm sorry to hear that, I know it's hard to hear about other people so easily achieving something that you have to work so hard at, but just think - every shot gets you closer to your ultimate goal! How are they going, by the way? Has your dh been able to give them to you yet? Mine did w/o a problem (which kinda worried me, I mean I could never do that to him!:haha:) but he's not squeamish in the least. In either case, have you tried icing the area? I swear by it, but maybe someone w/o my aversion to needles would not need to. Good luck!!! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kbrain- first let me say congrats! So exciting! You must be over the moon and ready to throw it in that docs face who wanted you to go right to IVF :)
> The shots aren't that bad- the first one I freaked a little before I was going to do it. DH is not help in that area- he kind of started to freak when I asked him to do it, apparently he has a needle aversion... who knew? Lol. I haven't tried it in my stomach yet, just in my legs- I might try tonight. I def use ice I don't think I'd be able to do it without!Click to expand...

Thanks mrsjennyg -I still cant believe its real and I'm trying to be very cautious and take it one day at a time. I had a m/c two years ago, so that still comes to mind w/every twinge that I feel, etc. Actually the doc who wanted me to go straight to IVF heard about my beta and called me this morning, to say congrats. That was nice of him, but I did manage to slip in a wise-ass comment along the lines of "sure glad I didn't plop down the $15K straight away!" and he just chuckled. :winkwink:
I didn't try the shot in my leg, we always did it in my stomach, and it was really fine. As long as the leg works for you, stick w/that! Glad it's working out for you. I always felt a sense of accomplishment after every shot, I'm not sure why, it actually felt good afterwards (not the actual shot, but having done it and gotten it over with.) Keeping fx for you and I'll be checking back on your progress.


----------



## Damie

karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: AF came on cd29 which is early for me, I average around 35, though I usually have to use progesterone to bring it on as this was my first time ovulating so my numbers cant really be trusted. We are going to try again. The doc is having us do the same thing: 7.5 mg of Femara cd3-7 with mid cycle u/s on the 22nd, trigger that night and IUI on the 24th as long as follicle(s) look good at the U/s. Your pains could definitely mean ovulation. Did you take an opk?
> 
> Damie: I had my beta Monday and it was negative, then AF showed up yesterday. It is without a doubt AF. Cramps, back pain, flow. I start my Femara tomorrow.
> 
> EsperandoBebe: Welcome! We are cycle buddies. CD1 on the same day! I will be here for you! I hope this forum gives you the support you need, and good luck with the injectables. I will most likely be moving to them next cycle if this one doesnt work.
> 
> KBrain3377: That is wonderful! Congratz on your BFP and I hope that bean keeps growing!
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I am so sorry you are going through that with your friends. It is not easy or fair. We are here for you.
> 
> Maksmama: That is wonderful about your big follicles! I hope with 5 you get your BFP! Welcome!
> 
> MrsT: Sorry you are having mood swings. They arent fun for you either, forget about DH. That is all they have to deal with for the most part.
> 
> Ttcbaby117: Sorry you got a BFN. We will be here for you through the next cycle if needed.
> 
> Becka79: I have been doing much better on Femara then I was on Clomid as well. It may be something to look into. Good luck.


Hello Karenh,

I am sorry to hear about AF, surely you are close to your miracle babies. I am hear with you and I pray you get the healthy and strongest BFP soon. Do Tania and wish you luck in the next cycle. I am praying with you.:hugs:


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?

Hello sweet lullaby,
I got a pregnyl shot three days after my IUI but not every 3 days. I guess cases are different nd it could mean to ensure all things goes well.
I have learnt something during my 2WW, please pray and be positive all will work out well.:hugs:


----------



## Damie

mrswemyss said:


> So.... Can I join, should I ask that? Idk how this site works!
> I'm getting so discouraged & hesitant to do an iui next week, if it doesn't work idk if I can proceed trying :'(

Please join away.
Please don't be discouraged, it can be faustrating waiting and trying. Please take one step at a time.

Have you been using any drugs? Have u tried b4 IUI? If not try it and hopefully you would get your first BFP on a first try.:hugs:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> @jen1019
> 
> Oh too bad you can't test on your birthday! Waiting an extra weekend will be torture.
> 
> I just took my dollar store hpt and I had the faintest line. I really had to squint. I am only 4&5dpiui 6dpt. I think it's leaving my system faster than my last time.
> 
> :dust: to you!

oooh thats exciting :) which means u can start obsessing really soon :) good luck



Maksmama said:


> Good Luck! I have my IUI tomorrow too.

Oh cool! we can be TWW buddies :)



Damie said:


> Hello sweet lullaby,
> I got a pregnyl shot three days after my IUI but not every 3 days. I guess cases are different nd it could mean to ensure all things goes well.
> I have learnt something during my 2WW, please pray and be positive all will work out well.:hugs:

Thanks for sharing. I have to google what the Pregnyl support is for. Just find it amazing that this cycle is so very different to my last cycle.
I am scared of the mixing the solutions and using an actual syringe like the doctors do!! i am used to prefilled pens!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Sooooo..... guess what I did today??

I got my Ovidrel Trigger shot today (with IUI scheduled for tomorrow)...

So i tested my OPK..it finally showed a surge/positive (good my body is reacting to the Ovidrel)...

then i did the silliest thing ever!!! my OPK kit has 7 OPK's and 1 HPT....
Yup!! I tried the HPT.. "Just to see the 2 lines" LOL. :dohh:

And boy did i see it :happydance:

I am a nutter hehe.:wacko:


----------



## Mrs. T

You are not silly at all! I did the same thing a couple dpiui. It felt so good to see the two lines again. I put it on my nightstand for good luck. LOL! You are not alone.

Fx for you tomorrow! :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> You are not silly at all! I did the same thing a couple dpiui. It felt so good to see the two lines again. I put it on my nightstand for good luck. LOL! You are not alone.
> 
> Fx for you tomorrow! :)

hahaha but at least you did yours after IUI! I havent even had mine yet lol :)


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!

BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.

Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you! 

Sweet Lullaby: Glad you are there! Good luck with your IUI! I love that about the tests!

Mrswemyss: Welcome! Good luck with your iui next week. I hope it works for you!

Damie: Thank you for your sweet words.

AFM: I start the Femara tonight. Then I have my mid cycle U/s on the 22nd with trigger that night and IUI on the 24th as long as everything goes well. I am not feeling well today. I have a cold, cramps and back pain that go along with CD3, and there is something weird going on with my upper back. Hope I get better soon.


----------



## mrsjennyg

KBrain3377 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(
> 
> Hi mrsjennyg -I'm sorry to hear that, I know it's hard to hear about other people so easily achieving something that you have to work so hard at, but just think - every shot gets you closer to your ultimate goal! How are they going, by the way? Has your dh been able to give them to you yet? Mine did w/o a problem (which kinda worried me, I mean I could never do that to him!:haha:) but he's not squeamish in the least. In either case, have you tried icing the area? I swear by it, but maybe someone w/o my aversion to needles would not need to. Good luck!!! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kbrain- first let me say congrats! So exciting! You must be over the moon and ready to throw it in that docs face who wanted you to go right to IVF :)
> The shots aren't that bad- the first one I freaked a little before I was going to do it. DH is not help in that area- he kind of started to freak when I asked him to do it, apparently he has a needle aversion... who knew? Lol. I haven't tried it in my stomach yet, just in my legs- I might try tonight. I def use ice I don't think I'd be able to do it without!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrsjennyg -I still cant believe its real and I'm trying to be very cautious and take it one day at a time. I had a m/c two years ago, so that still comes to mind w/every twinge that I feel, etc. Actually the doc who wanted me to go straight to IVF heard about my beta and called me this morning, to say congrats. That was nice of him, but I did manage to slip in a wise-ass comment along the lines of "sure glad I didn't plop down the $15K straight away!" and he just chuckled. :winkwink:
> I didn't try the shot in my leg, we always did it in my stomach, and it was really fine. As long as the leg works for you, stick w/that! Glad it's working out for you. I always felt a sense of accomplishment after every shot, I'm not sure why, it actually felt good afterwards (not the actual shot, but having done it and gotten it over with.) Keeping fx for you and I'll be checking back on your progress.Click to expand...

Thanks Kbrain! I did end up doing the shot in my stomach last night and it wasn't that bad. I let the ice sit there for a while and it was just getting over the initial stick that was the hard part. I totally agree I did feel a sense of "wow I did it" after the shot! Haha!
When is your next beta? FX!!


----------



## jen1019

Mrs. T said:


> @jen1019
> 
> Oh too bad you can't test on your birthday! Waiting an extra weekend will be torture.
> 
> I just took my dollar store hpt and I had the faintest line. I really had to squint. I am only 4&5dpiui 6dpt. I think it's leaving my system faster than my last time.
> 
> :dust: to you!

I still haven't gotten around to going to the dollar tree, maybe on my lunch at work today I will run over there :) I think I may test on my birthday, but the beta won't be until after. On my birthday I will be 13 dpiui... too soon to test?


----------



## Maksmama

I did my trigger shot Tuesday night and got a pos opk last night. I also used my clear blue fertility monitor and it said high. I checked again this morning and the monitor still says high. Shouldn't I have peaked? Maybe the meds in my system are throwing the monitor off? I'm afraid that when I go for my iui today they are going to tell me the trigger didn't work.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Maksmama said:


> I did my trigger shot Tuesday night and got a pos opk last night. I also used my clear blue fertility monitor and it said high. I checked again this morning and the monitor still says high. Shouldn't I have peaked? Maybe the meds in my system are throwing the monitor off? I'm afraid that when I go for my iui today they are going to tell me the trigger didn't work.

Hi Maksmama- when I first went to my FS he stressed and all the paperwork I received said in big bold letters, do not use a fertility monitor while on medication. I don't remember why- but You might want to ask your doctor about using it? Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.

Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?

karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have? 

Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.

well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?


----------



## Keeping Faith

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!!:thumbup: How excting...AFM I went in today to do my U/S to check on My follies, and they have grown but not that much. They are measuring at about 13mm on the left and 14mm on the right so the doctor wants me to take some injections to make them grow, and then come back Saturday for another U/S. I was really hoping to do IUI Tommorow but I guess not. .....Is this normal to happen? Do the follies sometimes not grow enough? Some Advice please!!!!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Maksmama

Thanks ttcbaby And jennyg! Dh had 18 mil with a motility of 91% and the last one I can't remember what it was but he scored a 3 out of 4. I had a little cramping during the procedure but feel fine. Fingers crossed that since the numbers are great and we had a few follies that this will be our bfp.


----------



## KBrain3377

maksmama said:


> sweet lullaby said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on cd17.. And had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. But they were 5&6 mm each.. So nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take pregnyl support every 3 days after iui.
> 
> My iui is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take pregnyl every 3 days after iui last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken pregnyl support ?
> 
> good luck! I have my iui tomorrow too.Click to expand...

good luck to you both!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(
> 
> Hi mrsjennyg -I'm sorry to hear that, I know it's hard to hear about other people so easily achieving something that you have to work so hard at, but just think - every shot gets you closer to your ultimate goal! How are they going, by the way? Has your dh been able to give them to you yet? Mine did w/o a problem (which kinda worried me, I mean I could never do that to him!:haha:) but he's not squeamish in the least. In either case, have you tried icing the area? I swear by it, but maybe someone w/o my aversion to needles would not need to. Good luck!!! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kbrain- first let me say congrats! So exciting! You must be over the moon and ready to throw it in that docs face who wanted you to go right to IVF :)
> The shots aren't that bad- the first one I freaked a little before I was going to do it. DH is not help in that area- he kind of started to freak when I asked him to do it, apparently he has a needle aversion... who knew? Lol. I haven't tried it in my stomach yet, just in my legs- I might try tonight. I def use ice I don't think I'd be able to do it without!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrsjennyg -I still cant believe its real and I'm trying to be very cautious and take it one day at a time. I had a m/c two years ago, so that still comes to mind w/every twinge that I feel, etc. Actually the doc who wanted me to go straight to IVF heard about my beta and called me this morning, to say congrats. That was nice of him, but I did manage to slip in a wise-ass comment along the lines of "sure glad I didn't plop down the $15K straight away!" and he just chuckled. :winkwink:
> I didn't try the shot in my leg, we always did it in my stomach, and it was really fine. As long as the leg works for you, stick w/that! Glad it's working out for you. I always felt a sense of accomplishment after every shot, I'm not sure why, it actually felt good afterwards (not the actual shot, but having done it and gotten it over with.) Keeping fx for you and I'll be checking back on your progress.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kbrain! I did end up doing the shot in my stomach last night and it wasn't that bad. I let the ice sit there for a while and it was just getting over the initial stick that was the hard part. I totally agree I did feel a sense of "wow I did it" after the shot! Haha!
> When is your next beta? FX!!Click to expand...

Ahhh, good for you!!! My next beta was supposed to be this morning but the blood lab was really backed up (only one tech working and it was a glucose testing day so they have to take all the glucose people ahead of everyone waiting, grrrrr) so after waiting over an hour I had to leave to get to work. I'll have to go back tomorrow. :dohh: Oh well.


----------



## KBrain3377

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!!:thumbup: How excting...AFM I went in today to do my U/S to check on My follies, and they have grown but not that much. They are measuring at about 13mm on the left and 14mm on the right so the doctor wants me to take some injections to make them grow, and then come back Saturday for another U/S. I was really hoping to do IUI Tommorow but I guess not. .....Is this normal to happen? Do the follies sometimes not grow enough? Some Advice please!!!!!!!!!! :shrug:


Absolutely normal - it's very common. In fact, according to my RE this is the best case scenario - he would rather that the follicles grow slowly instead of growing too fast, since this increases the likelihood of mature and quality eggs. There is a lot of evidence, that as women age, their egg quality goes downhill as their cycle becomes shorter, and they tend to ovulate earlier. Some people who have always ovulated on CD 14, may start to see their ovulation moved up a day, or two, or even more. As this happens, the egg quality also goes down, since the follicles are releasing more immature eggs. So, your case is actually a good thing!!! Bake those eggs :winkwink: as long as you can, to get the best quality!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Thanks Kbrian that really help me. I guess I will be patience and let those eggs bake..lol..


----------



## ttcbaby117

Maks - good luck...those are reallly good numbers...and 3 follies is awesome!

so my dh just called and I told him I was checking on pricing for our meds for our iui cycle this month. He says...honey I love you and I cant wait to have a baby with you....I made me smile. Its the first smile I had today! He such a wonderful guy! I love him so much. Thank you God for him!


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?

HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> Maks - good luck...those are reallly good numbers...and 3 follies is awesome!
> 
> so my dh just called and I told him I was checking on pricing for our meds for our iui cycle this month. He says...honey I love you and I cant wait to have a baby with you....I made me smile. Its the first smile I had today! He such a wonderful guy! I love him so much. Thank you God for him!

Awww, that made me smile too! You're so lucky to have such a great man!


----------



## EJT22

hey everyone...I hope you guys are doing well with your IUI cycle :) I had my blood test done yesterday to see if I was pregnant I told you guys I would let you know what the test came back as..Ofcourse it was a BFN!!! I can't even explain how hurtful it was to me I found out at work and I had to leave early I could not be there..I could not control my crying...but on a brighter note my DH made me feel so much better and not everyone gets pregnant on there first try!! but never give up..My nurse asked me did I Want to take a month off? but ofcourse I said no way!because I feel like that month you take off is that month you could have gotten pregnant :) so Im jumping right back into my next IUI cycle..and im praying so hard that my second IUI works for me..TTC for some people is so easy and for some of us is the hardest things! I want so bad to just be a mother.. IT"S such an important thing for me. the one thing that was wrong with me was I Was not ovulating, but when I talked to my nurse she said I Finally ovulated with the meds. they put me on. So at least thats a good thing..My next step is to wait for my AF to get hear..I hope AF hurrys up.. So I can then call them on day one and get everything started again. At least this cycle will go by a little bit faster because I don't have to do all that testing again like I did before.. So wish me lots of baby dust everyone please..


----------



## Keeping Faith

Sorry for your BFN EJT. You sound like a very strong women. Keep your head up ,and never give up.


----------



## wannabeprego

@EJT, I am so sorry about the BFN hun!!! :hugs: Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm sorry about your bfn :(. Hang in there! My first IUI didn't work either- from what I've heard it's rare to get it the first time around. Hang in there!
AFM I had my blood work this morning and they are increasing my Follistem from 75iu to 83iu. Not that big of a jump and then I go back in again on Sunday to see how that dose is working... we'll see!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kbrain - thank you so much for the explanation...hmm estrogen priming...I will have to look into that. I guess it is to late for this cycle but I might say something to her about it should I need to! Thank you again and way to be proactive.

mrsjenny - what kind of follicles did they see on your ultrasound?


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> kbrain - thank you so much for the explanation...hmm estrogen priming...I will have to look into that. I guess it is to late for this cycle but I might say something to her about it should I need to! Thank you again and way to be proactive.
> 
> mrsjenny - what kind of follicles did they see on your ultrasound?

You're welcome. I found that my doc office, although one of the top rated hospitals in the nations, was not as on top of the alternatives to IVF as I would have wanted. I supposed it makes sense since it's their big money-maker, but I when I came to me RE in May he gave me this awful talk about how my time is almost up and IVF is the only way (even mentioned donor eggs! I was 36, but come on!) and even w/IVF he said my chances are only 25% at best ($15K for a 25% chance? Sure, sign me up.:nope:) I left the office crying my eyes out and it was one of the worst days I have had in a long time. Later I was able to talk him down from IVF to IUIs, 2 of those did not work and one was cancelled, and then I got pregnant on my own (w/Femara but no monitoring). Take that, Doc! :haha:


----------



## Damie

EJT22 said:


> hey everyone...I hope you guys are doing well with your IUI cycle :) I had my blood test done yesterday to see if I was pregnant I told you guys I would let you know what the test came back as..Ofcourse it was a BFN!!! I can't even explain how hurtful it was to me I found out at work and I had to leave early I could not be there..I could not control my crying...but on a brighter note my DH made me feel so much better and not everyone gets pregnant on there first try!! but never give up..My nurse asked me did I Want to take a month off? but ofcourse I said no way!because I feel like that month you take off is that month you could have gotten pregnant :) so Im jumping right back into my next IUI cycle..and im praying so hard that my second IUI works for me..TTC for some people is so easy and for some of us is the hardest things! I want so bad to just be a mother.. IT"S such an important thing for me. the one thing that was wrong with me was I Was not ovulating, but when I talked to my nurse she said I Finally ovulated with the meds. they put me on. So at least thats a good thing..My next step is to wait for my AF to get hear..I hope AF hurrys up.. So I can then call them on day one and get everything started again. At least this cycle will go by a little bit faster because I don't have to do all that testing again like I did before.. So wish me lots of baby dust everyone please..

Sorry to hear about a BFN. I am still praying for you since you dont have AF yet is there a little bit of hope? All the very best.


----------



## EJT22

Keeping Faith said:


> Sorry for your BFN EJT. You sound like a very strong women. Keep your head up ,and never give up.

Thanks so much! yes Ive been very strong through out this whole process because of my great husband who supports me so much...I'll get it one day :)


----------



## EJT22

mrsjennyg said:


> I'm sorry about your bfn :(. Hang in there! My first IUI didn't work either- from what I've heard it's rare to get it the first time around. Hang in there!
> AFM I had my blood work this morning and they are increasing my Follistem from 75iu to 83iu. Not that big of a jump and then I go back in again on Sunday to see how that dose is working... we'll see!

Thanks alot Mrs jennyg..that makes me feel alot better knowing not alot of people get it there first try..i hope my second is my lucky number :) I hope everything goes well with you to!!! take care.


----------



## EJT22

Damie said:


> EJT22 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone...I hope you guys are doing well with your IUI cycle :) I had my blood test done yesterday to see if I was pregnant I told you guys I would let you know what the test came back as..Ofcourse it was a BFN!!! I can't even explain how hurtful it was to me I found out at work and I had to leave early I could not be there..I could not control my crying...but on a brighter note my DH made me feel so much better and not everyone gets pregnant on there first try!! but never give up..My nurse asked me did I Want to take a month off? but ofcourse I said no way!because I feel like that month you take off is that month you could have gotten pregnant :) so Im jumping right back into my next IUI cycle..and im praying so hard that my second IUI works for me..TTC for some people is so easy and for some of us is the hardest things! I want so bad to just be a mother.. IT"S such an important thing for me. the one thing that was wrong with me was I Was not ovulating, but when I talked to my nurse she said I Finally ovulated with the meds. they put me on. So at least thats a good thing..My next step is to wait for my AF to get hear..I hope AF hurrys up.. So I can then call them on day one and get everything started again. At least this cycle will go by a little bit faster because I don't have to do all that testing again like I did before.. So wish me lots of baby dust everyone please..
> 
> Sorry to hear about a BFN. I am still praying for you since you dont have AF yet is there a little bit of hope? All the very best.Click to expand...

Thank you for praying for me!! that means alot..i'll be praying for you to.


----------



## EJT22

wannabeprego said:


> @EJT, I am so sorry about the BFN hun!!! :hugs: Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

awwww...thanks for the hugs...Im giving you hugs back hun!! :)


----------



## pambolina21

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!
> 
> BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.
> 
> Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I start tonight as well since my baseline was this morning! I go in for my next U/S and bloodwork on the 19th! My bloodwork today showed that my estrogen level was slightly elevated so my Letrozol has been increased from 6 pills a day to 8 pills a day! Good luck sweetie!! So glad to have a cycle buddy! It's my first and I have NO clue what to expect really...lol


----------



## pambolina21

[/QUOTE]Welcome! We are very close this cycle, I am currently CD 4 and just had my baseline us yesterday. This is our only try (DH does not want to do multiple IUIs or IVF, VERY expensive for us, no coverage) so I'm really freaking out that this won't work. I also have to drive 2.5 hours to the clinic (and have to be there for 7:30 am so I drive in the dark) so hoping that this month will be ours!! Keep us posted :)[/QUOTE]

That's great!!! YAY!

My husband is the same! He doesn't want to have to pay for this again and now I am feeling the pressure and stress...I'm trying to stay positive because I don't want those feelings to interfere with this process...so I just pretend like next year we can do this again and I feel all better :haha:

Keep me posted!!!! 

Do you have Facebook?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Thanx everyone for the well wishes.. i am currently in the waiting room
My IUI will be in half an hour!!

Wow this ovidrel trigger is shocking.. i am soo thirsty.. and crampy.. and headachey!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Damie said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?
> 
> Hello sweet lullaby,
> I got a pregnyl shot three days after my IUI but not every 3 days. I guess cases are different nd it could mean to ensure all things goes well.
> I have learnt something during my 2WW, please pray and be positive all will work out well.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx Damie.. did they explain why you needed the extra pregnyl..thenursestold me "FS wanted me on it"

That was it.. i have to get in touch with my FS


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Thanx everyone for the well wishes.. i am currently in the waiting room
> My IUI will be in half an hour!!
> 
> Wow this ovidrel trigger is shocking.. i am soo thirsty.. and crampy.. and headachey!

Good Luck!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becka79

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- feeling pretty down. Another one of our friends who got pregnant after we started TCC told us they are pregnant with their second... she is due the same day as our other friends who is also preg with their second... lapped twice and they both have the same due date!
> Time to give myself my injection :(

Aw jenny *HUGS*
Its just so frustrating isnt it.. Keep ur head u, im trying to.. :)


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..
> 
> Update on me. I am on CD17.. and had my first ever u/sound!! All this while they have been monitoring my estrogen levels via blood tests. Apparently it was 700. And my lining was 12
> 
> Ultrasound showed 1 dominant follicle. 17mm in size. There were 2 other ones.. but they were 5&6 mm each.. so nothing really.
> 
> They triggered me today!! Unlike last time..they gave me the Ovidrel trigger. And i now have to take Pregnyl support every 3 days after IUI.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow!!
> 
> I didnt have to take Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI last time. I just took the 1 pregnyl trigger to kick start ovulation...
> 
> My mind is a worldwind right now.
> 
> Has anyone else taken Pregnyl support ?
> 
> Hello sweet lullaby,
> I got a pregnyl shot three days after my IUI but not every 3 days. I guess cases are different nd it could mean to ensure all things goes well.
> I have learnt something during my 2WW, please pray and be positive all will work out well.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Damie.. did they explain why you needed the extra pregnyl..thenursestold me "FS wanted me on it"
> 
> That was it.. i have to get in touch with my FSClick to expand...

Hello lullaby,

Yes the nurse said this is to help at the implantation stage. This would increase the uterine walls.
I am hopeful and trust in God.


----------



## mrsjennyg

ttcbaby117 said:


> kbrain - thank you so much for the explanation...hmm estrogen priming...I will have to look into that. I guess it is to late for this cycle but I might say something to her about it should I need to! Thank you again and way to be proactive.
> 
> mrsjenny - what kind of follicles did they see on your ultrasound?

Hi TTC :) I was only cd6 so I only had blood work. I go back for just blood work on Sunday and then I imagine start the u/s next week. Does that sound like what everyone else is doing?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies! So I am getting a cold. I have tried to deny it but its happening- lol. What kind of remedies or cold meds have your docs said were ok? I have a call into my nurse but I don't know when I'll hear back.

Also, anyone on injectibles have spotting? TMI- it's the old brown/dark red. I've never had this before so I was just wondering if it might be associated with the meds.

Thanks girls and good luck to those of you with IUI's this week!


----------



## karenh

Ttcbaby117: I only had one follicle on Femara last cycle. If the same thing happens this cycle and we dont get our BFP then we are going to talk to the RE about switching to the injectables. We dont feel there is any point in this if we only get one follicle. Waste of time and money.

Maksmama: DHs numbers look great! Good luck!

KBrain337: I am so sorry you werent able to have your beta, I would be so frustrated. Good luck today!

EJT22: I am sorry for your BFN. It is hard, especially when you are so excited because for once you actually have a chance. I hope round two works for you. What protocol are you doing?

Pambolina21: 8 pills! Like 20 MG?!? My RE wont let my go above 3 pills which is 7.5mg. I hope this works for you! You have your scan three days before mine. Good luck!

Sweet Lullaby: How did the IUI go?

AFM: First night of Femara down, four more to go.


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> Ttcbaby117: I only had one follicle on Femara last cycle. If the same thing happens this cycle and we dont get our BFP then we are going to talk to the RE about switching to the injectables. We dont feel there is any point in this if we only get one follicle. Waste of time and money.
> 
> Maksmama: DHs numbers look great! Good luck!
> 
> KBrain337: I am so sorry you werent able to have your beta, I would be so frustrated. Good luck today!
> 
> EJT22: I am sorry for your BFN. It is hard, especially when you are so excited because for once you actually have a chance. I hope round two works for you. What protocol are you doing?
> 
> Pambolina21: 8 pills! Like 20 MG?!? My RE wont let my go above 3 pills which is 7.5mg. I hope this works for you! You have your scan three days before mine. Good luck!
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: How did the IUI go?
> 
> AFM: First night of Femara down, four more to go.

TTC & Karen- I only had one follie with Femera too and it was on my non tube side so... I'm now on injectibles. It did help my lining though, where clomid ha totally thinned it out.


----------



## KBrain3377

pambolina21 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!
> 
> BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.
> 
> Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I start tonight as well since my baseline was this morning! I go in for my next U/S and bloodwork on the 19th! My bloodwork today showed that my estrogen level was slightly elevated so my Letrozol has been increased from 6 pills a day to 8 pills a day! Good luck sweetie!! So glad to have a cycle buddy! It's my first and I have NO clue what to expect really...lol
> 
> 
> Wow Pambolina - 8 pills of Femara? Not that I am questioning your doctor if you feel comfortable with him/her, but I've never heard of that kind of dosage. Which doesn't mean anything so take that with a grain of salt, but according to my RE he won't prescribe anything over 7.5.mg. His reasoning is that since the way that the pills work (Femara and Chlomid) is by tricking you body into producing more hormones, if your body does not respond to a high dosage like 7.5 than he would go to injections, which are just straight hormones. (He had me try a combo of Femara plus injectibles which kept the cost down). Just letting you know some other options, but I'm sure that your doc is on top of it. GL to you!!!Click to expand...


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> kbrain - thank you so much for the explanation...hmm estrogen priming...I will have to look into that. I guess it is to late for this cycle but I might say something to her about it should I need to! Thank you again and way to be proactive.
> 
> mrsjenny - what kind of follicles did they see on your ultrasound?
> 
> Hi TTC :) I was only cd6 so I only had blood work. I go back for just blood work on Sunday and then I imagine start the u/s next week. Does that sound like what everyone else is doing?Click to expand...

Hi mrsjenny - My office actually did an U/S with every blood draw as standard protocol, but I did think that was overkill esp. at the beginning of the cycle. I think what your doc doing sounds just fine.


----------



## pambolina21

KBrain3377 said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!
> 
> BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.
> 
> Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I start tonight as well since my baseline was this morning! I go in for my next U/S and bloodwork on the 19th! My bloodwork today showed that my estrogen level was slightly elevated so my Letrozol has been increased from 6 pills a day to 8 pills a day! Good luck sweetie!! So glad to have a cycle buddy! It's my first and I have NO clue what to expect really...lol
> 
> 
> Wow Pambolina - 8 pills of Femara? Not that I am questioning your doctor if you feel comfortable with him/her, but I've never heard of that kind of dosage. Which doesn't mean anything so take that with a grain of salt, but according to my RE he won't prescribe anything over 7.5.mg. His reasoning is that since the way that the pills work (Femara and Chlomid) is by tricking you body into producing more hormones, if your body does not respond to a high dosage like 7.5 than he would go to injections, which are just straight hormones. (He had me try a combo of Femara plus injectibles which kept the cost down). Just letting you know some other options, but I'm sure that your doc is on top of it. GL to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...I'm suppose to take 4 in the morning and 4 at night. I've never been on Femara before, only Clomid, so this is all new to me! Hell, the whole IUI process is new to me!!!! I never had a problem getting pregnant with my other 2 girls, even though they are 8 years apart...lol...
> 
> What do you mean by injectables? Because I also have to have HCG injections (is that the same thing?) and I also have to take Estradol after the ovulation period. On top of that I am taking 1500mg of Glucophage and of course my prenatal.Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kbrain - wow....I interviewed a few docs before i chose the one I have now and I did speak to one who was like that. I left feeling the same way. I swear you know there is a way to deliver this kind of information without making you so upset I dont understand sometimes how inconsiderate drs can be when they deal with such a sensitive subject.....I am going to ask my dr about the estrogen priming and see what she says about it.

Pam - GL hun

Sweetlullaby - Please let us know how you are feeling...thinking positive sperm meets egg thoughts ;)

mrsjenny - what was your lining at last cycle on femara? I think mine is on the low side. I am not sure about the spotting thing but please let me know if you find out. 

afm - well I was doing some medication research on pricing cuz I am self pay.....My dr wanted me to use follistim but I found out gonal f is 1/2 the price so I emailed her and asked if I could use gonal f instead and she said follistim is more user friendly but if I am comfy with the injections then I could use the gonal...well my sister is a nurse so she can inject me...woohoo for saving almost $400!!!!


----------



## Pray4me

Hello! Ladies,

I am new to this thread but have been stalking the board for a while. Hence, couldn't resist joining and share my details. You ladies are just awesome and so supportive. Hope I can join you gals. 
Well, about me we got married Nov'09 and TTC for past2yrs with no success. I did my first IUI last thur 10/04 followed next day 10/05. Today I am 8dpiui w/o any symptoms at all not even lil cramps breast tenderness is too far to even talk about. I have already given up. 
Our history no major fertility problem. DH sperms are perfect, I wasn't ovulating all my cycles so this time we did Letrozole, Gonal-f 75u, Ovidrel. I was told to take the Progestrone suppos. vaginally twice a day which I am currently on. The day we did IUI though I had 2 dominant follicles measuring 24mm and 22mm which I believe are lil much but my problem is the lining, I have a really low lining of 0.7 which my RE says is acceptable but from what I have read it is too low may be thats why I believe I am out for this cycle. 
Anyone else is in same boat like me? I am so depressed really don't know what to do. 

Thank you in advance.

Love u all & Baby dust to u


----------



## zimmy

Welcome Pray4me! Keep hope - don't give up, it's not over til it's over. No symptoms certainly does not mean BFN. Keep us updated :)

I just had my 2nd scan today, and the clinic just called to tell me to go ahead with 3 more nights of injections followed by another scan Monday morning. For those of you who are in the know, can you tell me if the findings are good or bad so far? I am currently CD6, and the scan showed a lining of 1.3, 5 follicles on the right, though the nurse measured only 3 of them, the biggest was 10, and 6 follicles on the right, the biggest was 11.....?


----------



## Lindsayb721

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies! So I am getting a cold. I have tried to deny it but its happening- lol. What kind of remedies or cold meds have your docs said were ok? I have a call into my nurse but I don't know when I'll hear back.
> 
> Also, anyone on injectibles have spotting? TMI- it's the old brown/dark red. I've never had this before so I was just wondering if it might be associated with the meds.
> 
> Thanks girls and good luck to those of you with IUI's this week!

Hey mrsjenny! I also came down with a horrible cold yesterday I have my iui tomorrow and my nurse said to use saline wash or a neti pot, cough drops Tylenol. She said if I had to I could do a dose of robitusson but I didn't want to risk it. Feel better!!


----------



## KBrain3377

pambolina21 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!
> 
> BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.
> 
> Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I start tonight as well since my baseline was this morning! I go in for my next U/S and bloodwork on the 19th! My bloodwork today showed that my estrogen level was slightly elevated so my Letrozol has been increased from 6 pills a day to 8 pills a day! Good luck sweetie!! So glad to have a cycle buddy! It's my first and I have NO clue what to expect really...lol
> 
> 
> Wow Pambolina - 8 pills of Femara? Not that I am questioning your doctor if you feel comfortable with him/her, but I've never heard of that kind of dosage. Which doesn't mean anything so take that with a grain of salt, but according to my RE he won't prescribe anything over 7.5.mg. His reasoning is that since the way that the pills work (Femara and Chlomid) is by tricking you body into producing more hormones, if your body does not respond to a high dosage like 7.5 than he would go to injections, which are just straight hormones. (He had me try a combo of Femara plus injectibles which kept the cost down). Just letting you know some other options, but I'm sure that your doc is on top of it. GL to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...I'm suppose to take 4 in the morning and 4 at night. I've never been on Femara before, only Clomid, so this is all new to me! Hell, the whole IUI process is new to me!!!! I never had a problem getting pregnant with my other 2 girls, even though they are 8 years apart...lol...
> 
> What do you mean by injectables? Because I also have to have HCG injections (is that the same thing?) and I also have to take Estradol after the ovulation period. On top of that I am taking 1500mg of Glucophage and of course my prenatal.Click to expand...
> 
> Injectibles are the hormones that you inject - technically the HCG shot is an injectible, but it just makes you ovulate, so most of the time when people talk about injectibles, they mean the ones that stimulate your eggs to grow (examples are Follitism, Menopur, etc.). Generally speaking, most of these contain either the LH or the FSH hormone, or a combination of both.Click to expand...


----------



## karenh

pambolina21 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721: I would be ecstatic with four follicles! I only had one. I hope they all grow well for you, good luck Saturday!
> 
> BabyD225: I am sorry your first IUI didnt work. I just got the same news. My next one should be on the 24th as well! Good luck these next two weeks growing that egg. I hope it works for you and you dont have to pay for IVF. It is really expensive here in Oregon too.
> 
> Pambolina: We are cycle buddies, I am taking letrozol cd 3-7 starting tonight. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I start tonight as well since my baseline was this morning! I go in for my next U/S and bloodwork on the 19th! My bloodwork today showed that my estrogen level was slightly elevated so my Letrozol has been increased from 6 pills a day to 8 pills a day! Good luck sweetie!! So glad to have a cycle buddy! It's my first and I have NO clue what to expect really...lol
> 
> 
> Wow Pambolina - 8 pills of Femara? Not that I am questioning your doctor if you feel comfortable with him/her, but I've never heard of that kind of dosage. Which doesn't mean anything so take that with a grain of salt, but according to my RE he won't prescribe anything over 7.5.mg. His reasoning is that since the way that the pills work (Femara and Chlomid) is by tricking you body into producing more hormones, if your body does not respond to a high dosage like 7.5 than he would go to injections, which are just straight hormones. (He had me try a combo of Femara plus injectibles which kept the cost down). Just letting you know some other options, but I'm sure that your doc is on top of it. GL to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...I'm suppose to take 4 in the morning and 4 at night. I've never been on Femara before, only Clomid, so this is all new to me! Hell, the whole IUI process is new to me!!!! I never had a problem getting pregnant with my other 2 girls, even though they are 8 years apart...lol...
> 
> What do you mean by injectables? Because I also have to have HCG injections (is that the same thing?) and I also have to take Estradol after the ovulation period. On top of that I am taking 1500mg of Glucophage and of course my prenatal.Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lot of stuff. I will probably be more agressive next cycle.Click to expand...


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kbrain - wow....I interviewed a few docs before i chose the one I have now and I did speak to one who was like that. I left feeling the same way. I swear you know there is a way to deliver this kind of information without making you so upset I dont understand sometimes how inconsiderate drs can be when they deal with such a sensitive subject.....I am going to ask my dr about the estrogen priming and see what she says about it.
> 
> Pam - GL hun
> 
> Sweetlullaby - Please let us know how you are feeling...thinking positive sperm meets egg thoughts ;)
> 
> mrsjenny - what was your lining at last cycle on femara? I think mine is on the low side. I am not sure about the spotting thing but please let me know if you find out.
> 
> afm - well I was doing some medication research on pricing cuz I am self pay.....My dr wanted me to use follistim but I found out gonal f is 1/2 the price so I emailed her and asked if I could use gonal f instead and she said follistim is more user friendly but if I am comfy with the injections then I could use the gonal...well my sister is a nurse so she can inject me...woohoo for saving almost $400!!!!

Wow! Totally worth it! How nice that your sis is a nurse and can help you out!


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kbrain - wow....I interviewed a few docs before i chose the one I have now and I did speak to one who was like that. I left feeling the same way. I swear you know there is a way to deliver this kind of information without making you so upset I dont understand sometimes how inconsiderate drs can be when they deal with such a sensitive subject.....I am going to ask my dr about the estrogen priming and see what she says about it.
> 
> Pam - GL hun
> 
> Sweetlullaby - Please let us know how you are feeling...thinking positive sperm meets egg thoughts ;)
> 
> mrsjenny - what was your lining at last cycle on femara? I think mine is on the low side. I am not sure about the spotting thing but please let me know if you find out.
> 
> afm - well I was doing some medication research on pricing cuz I am self pay.....My dr wanted me to use follistim but I found out gonal f is 1/2 the price so I emailed her and asked if I could use gonal f instead and she said follistim is more user friendly but if I am comfy with the injections then I could use the gonal...well my sister is a nurse so she can inject me...woohoo for saving almost $400!!!!

Great job on the savings! I believe that Gonal f you have to mix the medicine powder with the saline, and then inject it. I did this (or rather my husband did) very easily, after you get the hang of it. Some of the medications come pre-mixed, so maybe that's what your doc meant by user friendly. Also some of them come in a multi-use pen, so you just dial up the dosage and bam! its done. Never used them, but sounds cool. 
Let me know what your doc says about EP, I'm, curious as to why very few of them try it with IUIs. Mine just told me that he was just not in the practice of adjusting too many variables for IUIs - if three of them don't work in a row then he moves right on to IVF. (Well sure, at $15K a pop, I guess I would too if I was him).


----------



## mrsjennyg

My lining on clomid was 3 and then on Femera it was 6.9- my doc said 7 was ideal but that the 3 with clomid was ok (didn't work anyway).
My nurse said I could take AlkaSeltzer Plus for my cold but probably because I have another week until my IUI. Hopefully it goes away soon because its starting to kick my butt!


----------



## KBrain3377

So I had my second beta today -I went in yesterday but the lab had a huge line so I had to leave to go to work. It's was 229!!! :thumbup: (from 50 3 days ago). The nurse said that was good and the doc doesn't want to see me for another two weeks when he will do an ultrasound and probably hear the heartbeat. Two weeks? That's SO long....


----------



## Damie

Pray4me said:


> Hello! Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this thread but have been stalking the board for a while. Hence, couldn't resist joining and share my details. You ladies are just awesome and so supportive. Hope I can join you gals.
> Well, about me we got married Nov'09 and TTC for past2yrs with no success. I did my first IUI last thur 10/04 followed next day 10/05. Today I am 8dpiui w/o any symptoms at all not even lil cramps breast tenderness is too far to even talk about. I have already given up.
> Our history no major fertility problem. DH sperms are perfect, I wasn't ovulating all my cycles so this time we did Letrozole, Gonal-f 75u, Ovidrel. I was told to take the Progestrone suppos. vaginally twice a day which I am currently on. The day we did IUI though I had 2 dominant follicles measuring 24mm and 22mm which I believe are lil much but my problem is the lining, I have a really low lining of 0.7 which my RE says is acceptable but from what I have read it is too low may be thats why I believe I am out for this cycle.
> Anyone else is in same boat like me? I am so depressed really don't know what to do.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Love u all & Baby dust to u

Hello pray4 me and welcome......

We are just two days apart cause I did my IUI on 06/10. I was on. Lomid for D2-D6 and took menopur injections D3,5,7,9. The trigger shot was 2 days before the IUI and I had pregnyl 2000 4 days after the IUI.
I have been on progesterone too morning and night.

Well about the feeling some times I feel bloated, crampy but I have learned to trust in God.

These are the same feeling associated with BFP and AF I don't want to think about it too much just trust in God nd keep praying.
:dust: to you and all the very best


----------



## kaimaka

KBrain3377 said:


> So I had my second beta today -I went in yesterday but the lab had a huge line so I had to leave to go to work. It's was 229!!! :thumbup: (from 50 3 days ago). The nurse said that was good and the doc doesn't want to see me for another two weeks when he will do an ultrasound and probably hear the heartbeat. Two weeks? That's SO long....

Congrats KBrain! That is great news! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## zimmy

Ok, another question - all afternoon I've had a feeling like I really need to pee, even when I don't. Anyone?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

KBrain3377 said:


> So I had my second beta today -I went in yesterday but the lab had a huge line so I had to leave to go to work. It's was 229!!! :thumbup: (from 50 3 days ago). The nurse said that was good and the doc doesn't want to see me for another two weeks when he will do an ultrasound and probably hear the heartbeat. Two weeks? That's SO long....

Wow! Congrats.. that is such good news. Yes 2 weeks is long when ur waiting for something :)


----------



## FirstTry

zimmy said:


> Ok, another question - all afternoon I've had a feeling like I really need to pee, even when I don't. Anyone?

That is called urgency and it's a sign of a urinary tract infection. It can also be a sign of pregnancy, i've read. I've gotten UTI's 5 of the past 7 months from bd'ing so much. If it continues a few more days or you get other symptoms (pain when urinating, fever, etc), you should see a doctor and get antibiotics. If you don't continue to have symptoms, then it might be nothing.

You can also drink lots of water and cranberry juice to try to ease the discomfort.

Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

KBrain3377 said:


> So I had my second beta today -I went in yesterday but the lab had a huge line so I had to leave to go to work. It's was 229!!! :thumbup: (from 50 3 days ago). The nurse said that was good and the doc doesn't want to see me for another two weeks when he will do an ultrasound and probably hear the heartbeat. Two weeks? That's SO long....

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

I am officially 1dpiui and 2 days past trigger...

Feeling bit down abt this cycle. I only had 1 follicle.. but as of the day of trigger it was 17mm. I dont know why they didnt wait a day or two more..

Do you think this is too small? Will the trigger shot also give one more boost to the follicle?

Not having very high hopes at all.


----------



## zimmy

FirstTry said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Ok, another question - all afternoon I've had a feeling like I really need to pee, even when I don't. Anyone?
> 
> That is called urgency and it's a sign of a urinary tract infection. It can also be a sign of pregnancy, i've read. I've gotten UTI's 5 of the past 7 months from bd'ing so much. If it continues a few more days or you get other symptoms (pain when urinating, fever, etc), you should see a doctor and get antibiotics. If you don't continue to have symptoms, then it might be nothing.
> 
> You can also drink lots of water and cranberry juice to try to ease the discomfort.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks - I don't think it's a UTI though, as both DH and I are on antibiotics (pre-emptive) as protocol for our IUI this month. I'm going to up my intake of water in case it is a symptom of the medication and see what happens.


----------



## zimmy

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am officially 1dpiui and 2 days past trigger...
> 
> Feeling bit down abt this cycle. I only had 1 follicle.. but as of the day of trigger it was 17mm. I dont know why they didnt wait a day or two more..
> 
> Do you think this is too small? Will the trigger shot also give one more boost to the follicle?
> 
> Not having very high hopes at all.

 I actually just asked my nurse about follicle size this morning at my appointment. She said that anything over 15mm is good, and thinks 17 - 18 mm is optimal. I think you have a great chance!


----------



## Mrs. T

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am officially 1dpiui and 2 days past trigger...
> 
> Feeling bit down abt this cycle. I only had 1 follicle.. but as of the day of trigger it was 17mm. I dont know why they didnt wait a day or two more..
> 
> Do you think this is too small? Will the trigger shot also give one more boost to the follicle?
> 
> Not having very high hopes at all.

Well first off, I only had one follicle my first IUI and my husband has a bad count and motility and I got a BFP that time. It is possible.

Secondly, if you triggered the day before the IUI it was probably more like 19mm by the time you did your IUI.

I know how bad the TWW is! I am going through torture right now but you gotta hang in there. Don't count yourself out yet. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsT, what was your DH's :spermy: count and motility? Your story gives me hope since my DH has a low sperm count after a vasectomy reversal!!! (details are in my signature)This will be my first IUI so I am feeling kind of skeptical about whether it will work or not. Success stories are wonderful to hear!! Good luck with your current, cycle, I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

I'm sorry. I can't remember his numbers. I think the most he ever had on a sperm analysis was 11 million and that was a lot for him. It was usually much lower. But he had started taking care of himself and taking vitamins and eating better. That was when we decided to try the IUI. I don't know what it was the day of the IUI post wash though.

I was so shocked it worked the first try. We did B2B IUIs and the 2nd day he could barely produce a sample. It was just a drop but they still used it. I think IUI is good in male factor cases because it puts the sperm where they need to be. They don't have to swim far.

I always felt the problem was they just weren't strong enough to make the journey.


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs. T said:


> I'm sorry. I can't remember his numbers. I think the most he ever had on a sperm analysis was 11 million and that was a lot for him. It was usually much lower. But he had started taking care of himself and taking vitamins and eating better. That was when we decided to try the IUI. I don't know what it was the day of the IUI post wash though.
> 
> I was so shocked it worked the first try. We did B2B IUIs and the 2nd day he could barely produce a sample. It was just a drop but they still used it. I think IUI is good in male factor cases because it puts the sperm where they need to be. They don't have to swim far.
> 
> I always felt the problem was they just weren't strong enough to make the journey.

Thanks for the info!!! :flower: Fingers crossed that both of our IUI's work and we both get our BFP's!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Thanks Mrs T. My first IUI worked too.. only had 1 follicle..but it measured 21.5mm on day of trigger. But i guess i am comparing this time to last time..
I am hoping the trigger shot will give it one more boost


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my second beta today -I went in yesterday but the lab had a huge line so I had to leave to go to work. It's was 229!!! :thumbup: (from 50 3 days ago). The nurse said that was good and the doc doesn't want to see me for another two weeks when he will do an ultrasound and probably hear the heartbeat. Two weeks? That's SO long....
> 
> Wow! Congrats.. that is such good news. Yes 2 weeks is long when ur waiting for something :)Click to expand...

 It really is Sweet Lullaby - it's like the tww all over again!:wacko:


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am officially 1dpiui and 2 days past trigger...
> 
> Feeling bit down abt this cycle. I only had 1 follicle.. but as of the day of trigger it was 17mm. I dont know why they didnt wait a day or two more..
> 
> Do you think this is too small? Will the trigger shot also give one more boost to the follicle?
> 
> Not having very high hopes at all.

Not at all - that's a good size. When the follicle size gets too big, there is a chance that it can release the egg before your IUI. Ideally you always want the sperm there waiting, before the egg is released - remember, the sperm can also hang out for a while and wait, while the egg doesn't have any time to wait. Also, the trigger shot acts to mature the follicle a bit also, so the size was likely bigger on the day of your IUI. GL!!!


----------



## pambolina21

What happens if follicles don't grow? I'm starting to get paranoid...lol


----------



## Lindsayb721

So I just had my iui! I think it went really well DH gave 74 million with 54% motility with an overall grade a. My dr said I had a ton of discharge (tmi) but that was a really good sign. Hoping that with my 4 follicles and his 74 million we will get our bfp this month! Here's to the longest 2 weeks


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> So I just had my iui! I think it went really well DH gave 74 million with 54% motility with an overall grade a. My dr said I had a ton of discharge (tmi) but that was a really good sign. Hoping that with my 4 follicles and his 74 million we will get our bfp this month! Here's to the longest 2 weeks

That sounds fantastic! Well, you've done ALL you can and so now it's up to nature. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T

Well I just fell down the stairs (don't worry - only left with a sore left cheek). This is just friggin great. If I wasn't worried about my chances before, I am now! :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Lindsayb721 said:


> So I just had my iui! I think it went really well DH gave 74 million with 54% motility with an overall grade a. My dr said I had a ton of discharge (tmi) but that was a really good sign. Hoping that with my 4 follicles and his 74 million we will get our bfp this month! Here's to the longest 2 weeks

Good luck hun!!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodLuck_zps4473c47c.png


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs. T said:
 

> Well I just fell down the stairs (don't worry - only left with a sore left cheek). This is just friggin great. If I wasn't worried about my chances before, I am now! :(

Big Hugs to you!!!! :hugs::hugs: I am sure you will be just fine hun since you just hurt your bottom, and there is plenty of cushion!! I hope you aren't to soar!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

zimmy said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Ok, another question - all afternoon I've had a feeling like I really need to pee, even when I don't. Anyone?
> 
> That is called urgency and it's a sign of a urinary tract infection. It can also be a sign of pregnancy, i've read. I've gotten UTI's 5 of the past 7 months from bd'ing so much. If it continues a few more days or you get other symptoms (pain when urinating, fever, etc), you should see a doctor and get antibiotics. If you don't continue to have symptoms, then it might be nothing.
> 
> You can also drink lots of water and cranberry juice to try to ease the discomfort.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I don't think it's a UTI though, as both DH and I are on antibiotics (pre-emptive) as protocol for our IUI this month. I'm going to up my intake of water in case it is a symptom of the medication and see what happens.Click to expand...

In that case, you're right, it's likely not a UTI. Feel better!


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. T said:


> Well I just fell down the stairs (don't worry - only left with a sore left cheek). This is just friggin great. If I wasn't worried about my chances before, I am now! :(

Oh no! Can you call your FS and see if they think it's a problem? I knew a girl who fell hard belly first during her first trimester and she and her little one were FINE. I bet it's totally ok and not any worse than going over a speed bump really fast. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

How long does it take for the trigger to get out of your system? I'm 6dpiui, 7.5 days past trigger and I did a very sensitive pg test (10 miu) this morn to make sure the trigger was gone. I saw no line at the time, but 3 hours later, I can sorta see the most slight line known to man, and only when I turn the stick in certain directions. Trigger? Evap line?

Oh, and my temp went up this morning. See signature.


----------



## ttcbaby117

SKbrain - that is awesome congrats....you can spend yet another tww with us obsessing and by the end if it you will hear that wonderful heartbeat.

Pray4me - well I am about to start my cycle with the same meds you just took. I'm glad to hear you got two follicles to grow. I hope I have at least two also. I believe my lining was 8 on my previous femara only cycles which my of said he thought was low but my RE said was OK so who knows.

sweet lullaby - I think you are still I it but I u derstand your apprehension. Did you do just clomid or also Injectables?

Mrs t. - on no....you sound as clumsy as me. If it makes you feel any better, your lil bean would most likely not have been hurt by that....we are padded a lil extra around that area just for protection. 

Lindsay - those are awesome numbers all around. What was you medication protocol?


----------



## ttcbaby117

First try - I believe everyone metabolises the trigger at different rates. My Dr said usually by 10 dpo you can figure the trigger would be gone-


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

MrsT : hope you're ok. I think you will be fine.. emby is all nice and snugg in there

TTCbaby117: i used only injectanles (Gonal F) snd Ovidrel trigger. From tomorrow i will take 3 pregnyl shots (every 3 days)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Currently at 2dpiui (3days past triggr)... feeling nothing.. i know its early.. but ewcm totally gone.. really dry now

But i am still getting super strong postivite OPK. Do u think thats from Ovidrel?


----------



## Keeping Faith

Sorry Mrs. T about that. Hope you feel better.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet - yeah most likely the opk is from the trigger. It does cause your lh to surge and there might still be remnants of your surge still there.


----------



## Mrs. T

I don't want to sound insane but hey in the TWW I think we almost all are. LOL!

Anyways, has anyone heard of abdominal skin hurting to the touch early in pregnancy? With my pregnancy in June (mc at 7 weeks) my skin on my lower stomach (below belly button mostly on the right) hurt to the touch (not inside). The hospital thought it was weird. They said that usually only happens later in pregnancy from stretching.

I am half way through the TWW. I am feeling low because my symptoms stopped 6-7dpiui. I guess when my trigger shot ran out. I am all the sudden getting that weird skin pain right now.

Anybody else ever had this?


----------



## Lindsayb721

ttcbaby117 said:


> SKbrain - that is awesome congrats....you can spend yet another tww with us obsessing and by the end if it you will hear that wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Pray4me - well I am about to start my cycle with the same meds you just took. I'm glad to hear you got two follicles to grow. I hope I have at least two also. I believe my lining was 8 on my previous femara only cycles which my of said he thought was low but my RE said was OK so who knows.
> 
> sweet lullaby - I think you are still I it but I u derstand your apprehension. Did you do just clomid or also Injectables?
> 
> Mrs t. - on no....you sound as clumsy as me. If it makes you feel any better, your lil bean would most likely not have been hurt by that....we are padded a lil extra around that area just for protection.
> 
> Lindsay - those are awesome numbers all around. What was you medication protocol?

Ttcbaby I did five days of clomid then had my trigger Thursday night. I'm hoping this round works! We have unexplained fertility so it's hard to know what the issue is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs t....could that be from soreness in the ovary from the corpus luteum?

Lindsay - good luck hun, I hope it works also. I am unexplained as well....sucks not knowing, I totally understand.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

MrsT : i havent experienced that myself... but maybe its implantation making everything tender? Are u getting BFNs now... is that how you know your trigger has left the system?


----------



## Mrs. T

@ttcbaby117 Thanks but I ovulated on my left and this pain is on the right but not inside at all. My actual skin hurts. Oh well, I guess bodies just do weird things sometimes. But I can't help feel like a freak because I can't even find one thing when I google it (only for third trimester ppl).

@ Sweet Lullaby - Maybe. I hope so and yes I have been getting BFNs for about 2-3 days now.


----------



## Damie

Mrs. T said:


> Well I just fell down the stairs (don't worry - only left with a sore left cheek). This is just friggin great. If I wasn't worried about my chances before, I am now! :(

Awww hope you are feeling beta now. Sorry:hugs:


----------



## zimmy

Anyone bleed after injecting themselves? I had a couple drops of blood after my needle tonight and that's never happened before...?


----------



## KBrain3377

zimmy said:


> Anyone bleed after injecting themselves? I had a couple drops of blood after my needle tonight and that's never happened before...?

I did a couple of times Zimmy - I think it's pretty normal. I also bruised really nicely:wacko:, my tummy looked like a connect the dots game for weeks. If you apply pressure as you take the needle out and also immediately after, it likely will stop it.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Currently at 2dpiui (3days past triggr)... feeling nothing.. i know its early.. but ewcm totally gone.. really dry now
> 
> But i am still getting super strong postivite OPK. Do u think thats from Ovidrel?

It's most likely from the Ovidrel - my RE would tell me to use OPKs only before my trigger and never afterwards, since it will pick up the LH from the trigger. Actually, it picks on the HCG, which is what the trigger shot is, but the LH and the HCG molecules are practically identical, which is why you can also use OPKs to detect pregnancy in a pinch. All this stuff u learn when ttc!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Currently at 2dpiui (3days past triggr)... feeling nothing.. i know its early.. but ewcm totally gone.. really dry now
> 
> But i am still getting super strong postivite OPK. Do u think thats from Ovidrel?
> 
> It's most likely from the Ovidrel - my RE would tell me to use OPKs only before my trigger and never afterwards, since it will pick up the LH from the trigger. Actually, it picks on the HCG, which is what the trigger shot is, but the LH and the HCG molecules are practically identical, which is why you can also use OPKs to detect pregnancy in a pinch. All this stuff u learn when ttc!Click to expand...

Thankyou :). My opk's are now faint... it makes sense


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

I took my first shot of Pregnyl... first of 4 shots & OMG. It was so painful and fiddly.

The ovidrel and gonal F pens were a breeze. Ouchiee

I know the ovidrel is almost out of my system... the OPKs and HPTs are very daint.

But this pregnyl shot will make them dark again. Currently at 3dpiui (4days past trigger)

The worst part of my TWW is that it started on the weekend!!! At least during the week i have work to keep me busy.

How is everyone else going


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> @ttcbaby117 Thanks but I ovulated on my left and this pain is on the right but not inside at all. My actual skin hurts. Oh well, I guess bodies just do weird things sometimes. But I can't help feel like a freak because I can't even find one thing when I google it (only for third trimester ppl).
> 
> @ Sweet Lullaby - Maybe. I hope so and yes I have been getting BFNs for about 2-3 days now.

Now, I'm getting the surface pain too. Could it be the progesterone?


----------



## Mrs. T

I have no idea but it's so strange isn't it? Is yours in an isolated area?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs T : how many dpiui are you... will u start testing soon


----------



## Laura R

Hey all! I'm enjoying reading through everyone's progress. I had my IUI on Friday. I have two eggs that were good sizes. I had tons of cramping after and then the next day but I did the last two months as well so nothing new there. I find every month I take Chlomid, the worse my side effects get. Has anyone else noticed that? My doc said I could try a fourth month if this one doesn't work out but I'm concerned that that's a long time to be taking Chlomid. Has anyone had over 3 IUI's?


----------



## Mrs. T

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Mrs T : how many dpiui are you... will u start testing soon

I had two B2B IUIs, so I am 9dp the first one and 8dp the second one. I do my beta this coming Friday. Eek!


----------



## 14mex

So I am so confused by the OPK readings. I hope I did not miss this time around but per the Ultra sound all looked well but only ONE mature follicle on the right side. I was given a trigger shot to ensure ovulation since the OPK madness was not clear.

Anyway, I will be starting my 2ww and am nervous since I only had 1 follicle and not sure if I missed timed it all. We BD yesterday morning (CD13) and IUI this morning and tonight and tomorrow morning we will keep trying.

Dr. told us the first IUI is not likely so I'll just deal with living in the moment.


----------



## Mrs. T

Hang in there 14mex! My first IUI worked with only one follicle and my DH has a low count. It is possible. But I know how you are feeling. The TWW is the worst torture ever! :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T : how many dpiui are you... will u start testing soon
> 
> I had two B2B IUIs, so I am 9dp the first one and 8dp the second one. I do my beta this coming Friday. Eek!Click to expand...

Will you be testing before the day :)
What other symptoms are you feeling.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

14mex said:


> So I am so confused by the OPK readings. I hope I did not miss this time around but per the Ultra sound all looked well but only ONE mature follicle on the right side. I was given a trigger shot to ensure ovulation since the OPK madness was not clear.
> 
> Anyway, I will be starting my 2ww and am nervous since I only had 1 follicle and not sure if I missed timed it all. We BD yesterday morning (CD13) and IUI this morning and tonight and tomorrow morning we will keep trying.
> 
> Dr. told us the first IUI is not likely so I'll just deal with living in the moment.

Wonder why ur Dr said that to you. My firsr IUI worked. I only had 1 follie too. That resulted in my DD :)

I think you have all ur bases covered. The trigger will force ovulation..


----------



## Mrs. T

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T : how many dpiui are you... will u start testing soon
> 
> I had two B2B IUIs, so I am 9dp the first one and 8dp the second one. I do my beta this coming Friday. Eek!Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be testing before the day :)
> What other symptoms are you feeling.Click to expand...

Well I was having lots of symptoms up until a couple of days ago and now nothing. I guess that was from the trigger shot. So I am feeling skeptical. Although that happened last time too, where symptoms disappeared for a couple days and then started back up. But I am trying to remind myself that every pregnancy is different.

And btw, I am a total poas addict! I am in major turmoil right now. Last time I tested out the trigger with dollar store hpts. Then at 11dpiui I decided to take a FRER and it was BFP. It was wonderful! But this time I again tested out the trigger with dollar store hpts. I stupidly decided to take a FRER on 8dpiui (I know, I know) and I got a BFP and I took another one the next day and it might be slightly lighter. I am sure this is just still trigger. I am like a loonie with the hpts. Why am I freaking myself out like this? I know I need to wait a couple more days for a real result. :(

How are you feeling?


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! Just want to give you all an update. I had a monitoring appointment yesterday and was told to trigger last night. I only had one mature follicle, size 16.9. I was a little concerned because of the size but I guess they are trying to keep me from ovulating on my own. The nurse assured me that the follicle will keep growing since I am on FSH this time. Has anyone experienced this? It's my first time on injectables. 

My IUI is tomorrow, so the crazy tww will start. Keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am officially 1dpiui and 2 days past trigger...
> 
> Feeling bit down abt this cycle. I only had 1 follicle.. but as of the day of trigger it was 17mm. I dont know why they didnt wait a day or two more..
> 
> Do you think this is too small? Will the trigger shot also give one more boost to the follicle?
> 
> Not having very high hopes at all.

I was concerned about the size of my follicle too. Mine was 16.9 but the nurse said that for FSH ideal size for trigger is 17 and up. So I guess they rounded up for me. My bloodwork spiked up, so they told me to trigger to prevent me from ovulating on my own. Are you on FSH injections?


----------



## jmHansen11

hey ladies, 

hoping to join and get some feedback. I am 8dpiui now. Did clomid days 5-7 even though I O on my own, because we are using ds and wanted to improve chances.

SO I usually O on day 14/15 so doc scheduled u/s on cd13. I didn't make it to cd13 because on cd11 I had a pos OPK. It was the weekend, so I had to see different doctor (but conveniently where our ds was being stored!)

So on the morning of cd12, I had temp rise (from 97.6 went up to 97.99 which is my normal first post-o temp). I went to clinic that morning for IUI. They did u/s and nurse saw dominant follicle at 33mm(!!) and another on other side that was misshapen at 13mm, so I wondered if it had ovulated already.


Morning of cd13 temp again was 97.99. Went in to regular doctor because I was concerned the 33mm was a cyst. She did u/s and it was gone/collapsed into corpus luteum. She did say anything about the 13mm one I'd seen the day before. 

I'm wondering if I could have O'd twice, within 24 hours of each other, as I never have that high temp pre-O. I'm also totally freaking out about the 33mm as I've heard those are "overcooked" BUT my doc says she wasn't too concerned, that clomid can cause them to be bigger and it was so early in my cycle that I O'd. 

Temps have continued to rise over last week reaching 98.6, then today had a little drop to 98.46.

I'm just so worried that the 33mm was my ONLY follicle to O and the temp rise on cd12 was a fluke, and the egg was bad and therefore we just wasted a LOT of $$ on an egg that won't fertilize :-(

What do you all think? One more week...


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! Just want to give you all an update. I had a monitoring appointment yesterday and was told to trigger last night. I only had one mature follicle, size 16.9. I was a little concerned because of the size but I guess they are trying to keep me from ovulating on my own. The nurse assured me that the follicle will keep growing since I am on FSH this time. Has anyone experienced this? It's my first time on injectables.
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow, so the crazy tww will start. Keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle.

Hi.. i am on injectables too.. and i too only have 1 follicle at 17mm. I googled it.. concerned it maybe too small.. but apparently the trigger boost it too. And follicles grow 2mm oer day.. soit will still grow until it releases.

This is wat i am hoping..

Welcome to the IUI TWW club :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Laura R said:


> Hey all! I'm enjoying reading through everyone's progress. I had my IUI on Friday. I have two eggs that were good sizes. I had tons of cramping after and then the next day but I did the last two months as well so nothing new there. I find every month I take Chlomid, the worse my side effects get. Has anyone else noticed that? My doc said I could try a fourth month if this one doesn't work out but I'm concerned that that's a long time to be taking Chlomid. Has anyone had over 3 IUI's?

Thats nice.. 2 eggs.. this will be ur month :) i am in the TWW too. 3dpiui..


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> Well I was having lots of symptoms up until a couple of days ago and now nothing. I guess that was from the trigger shot. So I am feeling skeptical. Although that happened last time too, where symptoms disappeared for a couple days and then started back up. But I am trying to remind myself that every pregnancy is different.
> 
> And btw, I am a total poas addict! I am in major turmoil right now. Last time I tested out the trigger with dollar store hpts. Then at 11dpiui I decided to take a FRER and it was BFP. It was wonderful! But this time I again tested out the trigger with dollar store hpts. I stupidly decided to take a FRER on 8dpiui (I know, I know) and I got a BFP and I took another one the next day and it might be slightly lighter. I am sure this is just still trigger. I am like a loonie with the hpts. Why am I freaking myself out like this? I know I need to wait a couple more days for a real result. :(
> 
> How are you feeling?

U are right.. every pregnancy is different. I need to keep reminfing myself of that too. I keep comparing things to my first pregnancy. I cant help it lol.

You know.. ur faint BFP might be real. Trigger should be out of ur system?

As for me .... i dont think i am handling the ovidrel and pregnyl shots too well.

I have severe thirst... so sleepy... and oh my gosh i am hungry. I know i shouldnt compare to my last pregnancy .. but i dont remember the meds being this way on me before.

I also told myself that i will not dwell on any symptoms.. as for the last 2 months..i had niggles..cramping..twinges...extra ewcm.. the works!! And we werent even TTC!! (Dh away for work for 2 months)..If i were TTC.. i would have gone crazy with those symptoms lol!!


----------



## kaimaka

Omg! The RE office called this am to let me know what time to come in for iui. They told me 2:45 which would have been over 40 hours past trigger. I thought that would be too late. I asked to go to a different office for an earlier appointment. This cycle has been stressful starting with the wrong meds, follicle size, timing etc. I hope it works this time because I honestly don't know if I could go through another cycle.


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby: Don't give up hope quite yet. That one follicle could turn into your little miricle.

Pambolina21: If follicles don't grow, next cycle you go to a higher dose or a different madication. Don't worry, the doc will find what works best for you.

Lindsayb721: Good luck! How many of those follicles are you wanting to make it all the way?

Mrs T.: Sorry about your fall. I hope you are doing ok.

Laura R: Welcome! I have hear of many people do over four, even six rounds of Clomid and IUIs. However, if that isn't what you want, just talk to your doc. You should be in control and you guy can work out a plan.

14mex: Good luck!

Kaimaka: I am so sorry for all your issues this cycle. Hopefully it will all lead to your BFP! Good luck!

JmHansen11: I wish I could help, but I have no idea. Good luck!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- had an u/s and bloodwork today. No news on b/w yet but the u/s showed I have a 17.3mm follie on my right (good tube) side. So trigger shot tonight and then IUI #2 on Wednesday. Ill only be cd11 on Wednesday so that's kind of early for me- on prior cycles I ov (per FF) on cd16 but this is my first time on injectibles and being this closely monitored so who knows. I think I am going to take the rest of the day off after my IUI and lay low. We'll see...


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- had an u/s and bloodwork today. No news on b/w yet but the u/s showed I have a 17.3mm follie on my right (good tube) side. So trigger shot tonight and then IUI #2 on Wednesday. Ill only be cd11 on Wednesday so that's kind of early for me- on prior cycles I ov (per FF) on cd16 but this is my first time on injectibles and being this closely monitored so who knows. I think I am going to take the rest of the day off after my IUI and lay low. We'll see...

Yeah - FX for Wed! I'm excited for you, hope the injectibles gave you a very high quality egg! I also ov earlier on injectibles than I did either on my own or on Chlomid or Femara. Not sure why that is, but my doc wasn't concerned about it.


----------



## FirstTry

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- had an u/s and bloodwork today. No news on b/w yet but the u/s showed I have a 17.3mm follie on my right (good tube) side. So trigger shot tonight and then IUI #2 on Wednesday. Ill only be cd11 on Wednesday so that's kind of early for me- on prior cycles I ov (per FF) on cd16 but this is my first time on injectibles and being this closely monitored so who knows. I think I am going to take the rest of the day off after my IUI and lay low. We'll see...

Yay for the good tube!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks girls!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- had an u/s and bloodwork today. No news on b/w yet but the u/s showed I have a 17.3mm follie on my right (good tube) side. So trigger shot tonight and then IUI #2 on Wednesday. Ill only be cd11 on Wednesday so that's kind of early for me- on prior cycles I ov (per FF) on cd16 but this is my first time on injectibles and being this closely monitored so who knows. I think I am going to take the rest of the day off after my IUI and lay low. We'll see...

Thats great news abt your good tube :) u'll be in the tww soon with us


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol

How is everyone going?

Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)


----------



## jmHansen11

Sweet Lullaby said:


> So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)


I'm 9dpo/dpiui and going craaaazy! No real symptoms, my temp was a little lower that last two mornings and I'm hoping it bumps back up tomorrow and doesn't keep sliding down! I'm trying to convince myself that maybe one breast is a little tender hahaha. The TWW is soo hard, but I swear, when we are all pumping out $$ on every "try" it adds so much pressure! We are using ds and iui as hubby as unexplained azoospermia.


----------



## Mrs. T

Well I did and it got a little lighter again. So I guess it's trigger but I am 11dp trigger so I will keep testing until a BFN or hopefully it will start becoming a darker BFP. I am still in limbo. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jenny - woohoo that is great news! Wow cd 11 is early but we have to trust our drs and hope they know what is best. I am sure all is well....please let us know how he IUI goes!

sweet - i can imagine how the tww is dragging! I hope to be there with you as soon as af comes and I can start my cycle of meds...lol

jm - I know what you mean, I am sure i will be driving all of you crazy while I am in my tww!

Mrs T - My dr told me that by 10 dpo the trigger should be gone. It might be a bfp but just that your urine wasnt as concentrated? OH I hope it is your bfp!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry I havent been posting in a few days. I have been busy helping my cousin plan her baby shower.....ironic hu! Anyhow, nothing new with me yet. I go for my u/s tomorrow and will find out how my follies did with the 100mg. Hopefully I got more than one mature one this time. IUI #2 should be Thursday, but I will know for sure after my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Vinesha

Hi ladies,

Ttc for the past one and half year with no luck..I have pcos and my hubby has low sperm count we tried on clomid for 2 cycles naturally along with hcg but ended up in bfn :( now v r gng to try iui

I am on cd 13 tmr is my first iui, had u/s two good folicles :) buf I am very scared and anxious as well ..hoping for the best to happen ..wish me luck ladies 

Baby showers to everyone 

Me 25
Hubby 31


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. T said:


> Well I did and it got a little lighter again. So I guess it's trigger but I am 11dp trigger so I will keep testing until a BFN or hopefully it will start becoming a darker BFP. I am still in limbo. :(

The Limbo stage is torture, isn't it? Ugh! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I havent been posting in a few days. I have been busy helping my cousin plan her baby shower.....ironic hu! Anyhow, nothing new with me yet. I go for my u/s tomorrow and will find out how my follies did with the 100mg. Hopefully I got more than one mature one this time. IUI #2 should be Thursday, but I will know for sure after my appointment tomorrow.

ACK! Our follicle testing day is tomorrow! I'm so excited! Good luck to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

Mrsjennyg: Good luck with your IUI! What does B/w mean?

MrsT: I think that is why I just couldnt bring myself to test. I wouldnt know if what I was looking at was legit or from the trigger or what. Props to you for being strong enough to keep trying. Good luck!

Hope: Good luck at your U/S today! I hope it shows some good size follicles!

Vinesha: The first IUI can be scary, there are so many unknowns. Good luck, and I hope you get your BFP!

To all the TWW ladies out there: I know it is torturous, we are all here for you. Hang in there and try to have some fun while you wait.


----------



## Chris_25

c


----------



## Laura R

jmHansen11 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo/dpiui and going craaaazy! No real symptoms, my temp was a little lower that last two mornings and I'm hoping it bumps back up tomorrow and doesn't keep sliding down! I'm trying to convince myself that maybe one breast is a little tender hahaha. The TWW is soo hard, but I swear, when we are all pumping out $$ on every "try" it adds so much pressure! We are using ds and iui as hubby as unexplained azoospermia.Click to expand...

It's so true! I'm 4DPO and don't have any symptoms and wish I did! When you start paying for it, there is a whole different feeling about the TWW for sure and it goes by sooo slow! Hang in there!


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby: Don't give up hope quite yet. That one follicle could turn into your little miricle.
> 
> Pambolina21: If follicles don't grow, next cycle you go to a higher dose or a different madication. Don't worry, the doc will find what works best for you.
> 
> Lindsayb721: Good luck! How many of those follicles are you wanting to make it all the way?
> 
> Mrs T.: Sorry about your fall. I hope you are doing ok.
> 
> Laura R: Welcome! I have hear of many people do over four, even six rounds of Clomid and IUIs. However, if that isn't what you want, just talk to your doc. You should be in control and you guy can work out a plan.
> 
> 14mex: Good luck!
> 
> Kaimaka: I am so sorry for all your issues this cycle. Hopefully it will all lead to your BFP! Good luck!
> 
> JmHansen11: I wish I could help, but I have no idea. Good luck!

Thank you Karen! I am hoping to just get a BFP! So we will take what we can get :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chris - its the femara ....it did that to me also. Took away my great pain during my tww, my first we without the femara was a killer...lol


Welcome to the newbies.....and hi to all being tortured in the tww

Afm-finally cramping so AF should be here soon, oh I can't wait to start my first iui cycle.


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to the group newbies!!!!:flower:

Early tomorrow morning is my ultrasound to look at the number and size of my follicles and my blood work to check my E2 and LH levels. Wish me luck because if everything looks good than I will do my trigger shot tomorrow and the insemination should be Friday!!!:thumbup:


I am a little nervous about the appointment tomorrow and I have been doing OPK's to make sure I don't ovulate too early so I don't waste my money!!:wacko:

I am trying to guess what the number of :spermy: DH is going to have for the insemination. I am going to guess that he is going to have about 6 million sperm. 


I just hope he has over 5 million still because that is the minimum required to be eligible for the IUI. Although if his numbers are really low than at least I won't have to wonder if we should do another IUI or not and we can just go straight to IVF & ICSI. I wont have to make up my mind what to do next because his SA will decide for me. :shrug:


----------



## Chris_25

ttcbaby117 said:


> Chris - its the femara ....it did that to me also. Took away my great pain during my tww, my first we without the femara was a killer...lol
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newbies.....and hi to all being tortured in the tww
> 
> Afm-finally cramping so AF should be here soon, oh I can't wait to start my first iui cycle.



I hope AF doesn't show for you and wish you luck!


----------



## jmHansen11

Laura R said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo/dpiui and going craaaazy! No real symptoms, my temp was a little lower that last two mornings and I'm hoping it bumps back up tomorrow and doesn't keep sliding down! I'm trying to convince myself that maybe one breast is a little tender hahaha. The TWW is soo hard, but I swear, when we are all pumping out $$ on every "try" it adds so much pressure! We are using ds and iui as hubby as unexplained azoospermia.Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true! I'm 4DPO and don't have any symptoms and wish I did! When you start paying for it, there is a whole different feeling about the TWW for sure and it goes by sooo slow! Hang in there!Click to expand...


Temp back up to 98.65 today! yay, but of course..trying not to get too excited. Has anyone had temp dips midcycle then had them rise back up again? what was your outcome?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chris - yep femara is known for that. Remember it is first and foremost a breast cancer drug. I am actually hoping for af so I can start my IUI cycle...I have had bfns for days now so I understand that I am not pregnant.

jm - whoo for the temp increase!


----------



## Chris_25

ttcbaby117 said:


> Chris - yep femara is known for that. Remember it is first and foremost a breast cancer drug. I am actually hoping for af so I can start my IUI cycle...I have had bfns for days now so I understand that I am not pregnant.
> 
> jm - whoo for the temp increase!



Thanks, well hopefully u will get af soon so you can move along! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

wannabeprego said:


> Welcome to the group newbies!!!!:flower:
> 
> Early tomorrow morning is my ultrasound to look at the number and size of my follicles and my blood work to check my E2 and LH levels. Wish me luck because if everything looks good than I will do my trigger shot tomorrow and the insemination should be Friday!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I am a little nervous about the appointment tomorrow and I have been doing OPK's to make sure I don't ovulate too early so I don't waste my money!!:wacko:
> 
> I am trying to guess what the number of :spermy: DH is going to have for the insemination. I am going to guess that he is going to have about 6 million sperm.
> 
> 
> I just hope he has over 5 million still because that is the minimum required to be eligible for the IUI. Although if his numbers are really low than at least I won't have to wonder if we should do another IUI or not and we can just go straight to IVF & ICSI. I wont have to make up my mind what to do next because his SA will decide for me. :shrug:

Good luck tomorrow! It will be nice to know what route you need to take.


----------



## wannabeprego

karenh said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group newbies!!!!:flower:
> 
> Early tomorrow morning is my ultrasound to look at the number and size of my follicles and my blood work to check my E2 and LH levels. Wish me luck because if everything looks good than I will do my trigger shot tomorrow and the insemination should be Friday!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I am a little nervous about the appointment tomorrow and I have been doing OPK's to make sure I don't ovulate too early so I don't waste my money!!:wacko:
> 
> I am trying to guess what the number of :spermy: DH is going to have for the insemination. I am going to guess that he is going to have about 6 million sperm.
> 
> 
> I just hope he has over 5 million still because that is the minimum required to be eligible for the IUI. Although if his numbers are really low than at least I won't have to wonder if we should do another IUI or not and we can just go straight to IVF & ICSI. I wont have to make up my mind what to do next because his SA will decide for me. :shrug:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! It will be nice to know what route you need to take.Click to expand...

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!:flower: I will try to stop in tomorrow afternoon to let you ladies know how it all went!!:thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Laura R said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo/dpiui and going craaaazy! No real symptoms, my temp was a little lower that last two mornings and I'm hoping it bumps back up tomorrow and doesn't keep sliding down! I'm trying to convince myself that maybe one breast is a little tender hahaha. The TWW is soo hard, but I swear, when we are all pumping out $$ on every "try" it adds so much pressure! We are using ds and iui as hubby as unexplained azoospermia.Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true! I'm 4DPO and don't have any symptoms and wish I did! When you start paying for it, there is a whole different feeling about the TWW for sure and it goes by sooo slow! Hang in there!Click to expand...

Hi Ladies. I'm crazy too :thumbup:

I'm 9dpiui and have no symptoms. I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. So, I've kinda given up on this month (and IUI in general). If I'm not preggers, we'll do one more IUI next month and then wait until our new insurance starts in January to do IVF.

I'm ready to get this baby making show on the road! We want to have two :oneofeach: and I'm not getting any younger :brat:


----------



## kaimaka

Hello! My iui yesterday went well. We got a doctor that was better than the last time. Hubby's count was 31 million with 85% motility. Keeping our fingers crossed that we had a bunch of gold medal swimmers. ;)


----------



## Damie

FirstTry said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> So... i am on 4dpiui... nothing to report.. apart from that its dragging lol
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Mrs T: Will you tesr again today :)
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo/dpiui and going craaaazy! No real symptoms, my temp was a little lower that last two mornings and I'm hoping it bumps back up tomorrow and doesn't keep sliding down! I'm trying to convince myself that maybe one breast is a little tender hahaha. The TWW is soo hard, but I swear, when we are all pumping out $$ on every "try" it adds so much pressure! We are using ds and iui as hubby as unexplained azoospermia.Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true! I'm 4DPO and don't have any symptoms and wish I did! When you start paying for it, there is a whole different feeling about the TWW for sure and it goes by sooo slow! Hang in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies. I'm crazy too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 9dpiui and have no symptoms. I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. So, I've kinda given up on this month (and IUI in general). If I'm not preggers, we'll do one more IUI next month and then wait until our new insurance starts in January to do IVF.
> 
> I'm ready to get this baby making show on the road! We want to have two :oneofeach: and I'm not getting any younger :brat:Click to expand...

Hello Firsttry,

We really need to be hopeful and prayerful. Negativity wouldnt help us rather it would only bring us down. Well I have had two missed abortions and one thing is that no prego is the same. Cod you don't have any symptoms now doesn't mean we aren't preg. Please be positive and I am sure we all gonna have BFPS. 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## zimmy

So....I'm currently CD10. Went in for u/s and bloods today and clinic just called back. IUI cancelled :( My hormones show that I am about to release an early immature egg. Very disappointed that I've done 6 injections, multiple early morning drives etc. Nurse said that this issue is fixable with drugs for next cycle, so part of me is looking at the bright side thinking this may be the reason we haven't been able to conceive or carry to term so far. Not looking forward to another round though :(


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm so sorry Zimmy! That must be so frustrating but I agree- bright side is that this seems to be easily fixable and could be the reason why you haven't been successful. Fingers crossed for next month :)


----------



## FirstTry

zimmy said:


> So....I'm currently CD10. Went in for u/s and bloods today and clinic just called back. IUI cancelled :( My hormones show that I am about to release an early immature egg. Very disappointed that I've done 6 injections, multiple early morning drives etc. Nurse said that this issue is fixable with drugs for next cycle, so part of me is looking at the bright side thinking this may be the reason we haven't been able to conceive or carry to term so far. Not looking forward to another round though :(

I'm so sorry to hear that, Zimmy. But it's good that you didn't spend the money on the IUI if it was doomed to fail. And fortunately, they know how to fix the problem.

Big hug! :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

my iui is set for tomorrow! i was not expecting it so quick, i thought for sure i would have until thurs or fri, but doc saw 2 nice follies on each side, did a urine test to see my LH and he said i was getting ready to surge. so i triggered right there on the spot and have to go in tomorrow morning for the iui. i really pray that this second time around works!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hope1409 said:


> my iui is set for tomorrow! i was not expecting it so quick, i thought for sure i would have until thurs or fri, but doc saw 2 nice follies on each side, did a urine test to see my LH and he said i was getting ready to surge. so i triggered right there on the spot and have to go in tomorrow morning for the iui. i really pray that this second time around works!!!

Hey Hope I hav my second IUI tomorrow too! We're going to be TWW buddies!


----------



## Chris_25

Hope1409 said:


> my iui is set for tomorrow! i was not expecting it so quick, i thought for sure i would have until thurs or fri, but doc saw 2 nice follies on each side, did a urine test to see my LH and he said i was getting ready to surge. so i triggered right there on the spot and have to go in tomorrow morning for the iui. i really pray that this second time around works!!!

Good luck! My first 2 IUI's were Sunday and Monday we can all wait together :)


----------



## wannabeprego

My IUI is suppose to take place on Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods look good when I go in tomorrow!!! So I will be joing you girls in the 2WW soon as well!! Fingers crossed for us all!! I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chris_25

wannabeprego said:


> My IUI is suppose to take place on Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods look good when I go in tomorrow!!! So I will be joing you girls in the 2WW soon as well!! Fingers crossed for us all!! I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck! I am saying many prayers!


----------



## wannabeprego

Chris_25 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is suppose to take place on Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods look good when I go in tomorrow!!! So I will be joing you girls in the 2WW soon as well!! Fingers crossed for us all!! I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Good luck! I am saying many prayers!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!!!!!! I will keep you in my prayers too!!! :flower::hugs:Good luck!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

So my fading BFPs have turned into a BFN today (11dpiui). Trigger is officially gone. Now what? I got my BFP on 11dpiui last time I was pregnant and I am feeling so discouraged. I'm already thinking about my next cycle and maybe switching to injectables. But I will still go for my beta Friday to be sure though.


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs. T said:


> So my fading BFPs have turned into a BFN today (11dpiui). Trigger is officially gone. Now what? I got my BFP on 11dpiui last time I was pregnant and I am feeling so discouraged. I'm already thinking about my next cycle and maybe switching to injectables. But I will still go for my beta Friday to be sure though.

Sorry about the BFN!!:hugs::hugs: You still have a chance to get a BFP and every pregnancy is different, you might of implanted later this cycle so that could cause a delay. Try to hang in there hun, remember you aren't out until the :witch: shows!!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Chris_25

wannabeprego said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is suppose to take place on Friday as long as my ultrasound and bloods look good when I go in tomorrow!!! So I will be joing you girls in the 2WW soon as well!! Fingers crossed for us all!! I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Good luck! I am saying many prayers!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!!!!!!! I will keep you in my prayers too!!! :flower::hugs:Good luck!!!!:dust::dust:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## kaimaka

zimmy said:


> So....I'm currently CD10. Went in for u/s and bloods today and clinic just called back. IUI cancelled :( My hormones show that I am about to release an early immature egg. Very disappointed that I've done 6 injections, multiple early morning drives etc. Nurse said that this issue is fixable with drugs for next cycle, so part of me is looking at the bright side thinking this may be the reason we haven't been able to conceive or carry to term so far. Not looking forward to another round though :(

Sorry to hear that Zimmy! Good luck on your next cycle. Hopefully, they can adjust your meds so they can prevent early ovulation.


----------



## Hope1409

Glad we can all keep each other busy during our tww. How do injectables work? Do you do those in addition to clomid or is that something else altogether?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hope1409 said:


> Glad we can all keep each other busy during our tww. How do injectables work? Do you do those in addition to clomid or is that something else altogether?

Nope injectibles are the medication. I was on 4 cycles of clomid but was only monitored for the last one (due to first IUI and at FS) and it really thinned my lining (August). Then in September he had me take Femera which improved my lining but the lead follicle was on the left, which is my non tube side so the IUI was cancelled. For October I was on injectible Follistem and was closely monitored with blood work and ultrasound. Once the FS saw that there was a nice big follie on my right side (Monday) he had me give myself the trigger shot that night and now I go for the IUI at 11am :) super excited and a little nervous!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

jmHansen11 : Are you testing ur trigger out? How are you feeling..you must be 10dpiui? You are right, when money is a factor.. we tend to really want those symptoms :)

MrsT : I was thinking abt you all day long. Hang in there, its still early, 11dpiui is still early stages.. just remember every pregnancy is different..

ttcbaby117 : hope AF comes soon, so you can join us in the long lonnng tww :)

Vinesha : Welcome hun :) we are all here for support. Its great to be able to relate to other ladies. What size were your follicles?

Laura R : I think we are the same stage of TWW : I am 5 dpiui today. How are you feeling?

wannbeprego : How did your appointment go? Were you close to ur estimate on ur DH's swimmers?

FirstTry : How are you feeling. Are you having any symptims? Twinges? ur tww is not long now :)

Kaimaka : Wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for you. Now you can join the TWW with us :)

Zimmy : I am so sorry to hear of ur IUI being cancelled :( what medication are you on at the moment?

Hope1409 : Good luck with the IUI. Sounds like everyting is coming together nicely :) FX'd for u

Chris_25 : Welcome to the TWW.. i hope it goes quick with a positive result for us.. What DPIUI are you now? any symptoms?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hello ladies :)

I am currently at 5dpiui... I feel niggles and twinges every now and then..and cramping..dull aches. I am putting this all on that evil Pregnyl shots that i am taking (1500iu for luteal support). This drug makes me so thirsty, so hungry, so crampy and so moody. 

I dont like how i feel lately :( I take it every 3 days, and by the 3rd day, it wears off, i feel fine again..then i have to take another shot..and it starts over!

I wont be able to do a HPT at all this time, as i will be taking the Pregnyl right up until next week (6 days before AF due). I wont know if its trigger or real BFP.


----------



## Kat S

Three of us are going in for our follicle checks today! Me, Wannabeprego, and Hope1409. Good luck, Ladies!! Here's hoping for mature follies!

Well, we tried the Soft Cup method. I was able to get it inserted with no trouble, but I couldn't get it back out. I was unable to "hook" my finger under the rim like in the video. My husband had to get it out. Man, I'm glad he's a good sport!!


----------



## zimmy

Sweet Lullaby said:


> jmHansen11 : Are you testing ur trigger out? How are you feeling..you must be 10dpiui? You are right, when money is a factor.. we tend to really want those symptoms :)
> 
> MrsT : I was thinking abt you all day long. Hang in there, its still early, 11dpiui is still early stages.. just remember every pregnancy is different..
> 
> ttcbaby117 : hope AF comes soon, so you can join us in the long lonnng tww :)
> 
> Vinesha : Welcome hun :) we are all here for support. Its great to be able to relate to other ladies. What size were your follicles?
> 
> Laura R : I think we are the same stage of TWW : I am 5 dpiui today. How are you feeling?
> 
> wannbeprego : How did your appointment go? Were you close to ur estimate on ur DH's swimmers?
> 
> FirstTry : How are you feeling. Are you having any symptims? Twinges? ur tww is not long now :)
> 
> Kaimaka : Wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for you. Now you can join the TWW with us :)
> 
> Zimmy : I am so sorry to hear of ur IUI being cancelled :( what medication are you on at the moment?
> 
> Hope1409 : Good luck with the IUI. Sounds like everyting is coming together nicely :) FX'd for u
> 
> Chris_25 : Welcome to the TWW.. i hope it goes quick with a positive result for us.. What DPIUI are you now? any symptoms?

I've been taking Gonal F. This cycle (before it was cancelled) I took 6 shots of 100 units. My last follicle check I had about 8 good looking ones so it is working, and they will keep me on the same meds next cycle. They will give me an additional med to take to eliminate the early ovulation problem. No idea what that one is - anyone have any idea?


----------



## Chris_25

Sweet Lullaby said:


> jmHansen11 : Are you testing ur trigger out? How are you feeling..you must be 10dpiui? You are right, when money is a factor.. we tend to really want those symptoms :)
> 
> MrsT : I was thinking abt you all day long. Hang in there, its still early, 11dpiui is still early stages.. just remember every pregnancy is different..
> 
> ttcbaby117 : hope AF comes soon, so you can join us in the long lonnng tww :)
> 
> Vinesha : Welcome hun :) we are all here for support. Its great to be able to relate to other ladies. What size were your follicles?
> 
> Laura R : I think we are the same stage of TWW : I am 5 dpiui today. How are you feeling?
> 
> wannbeprego : How did your appointment go? Were you close to ur estimate on ur DH's swimmers?
> 
> FirstTry : How are you feeling. Are you having any symptims? Twinges? ur tww is not long now :)
> 
> Kaimaka : Wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for you. Now you can join the TWW with us :)
> 
> Zimmy : I am so sorry to hear of ur IUI being cancelled :( what medication are you on at the moment?
> 
> Hope1409 : Good luck with the IUI. Sounds like everyting is coming together nicely :) FX'd for u
> 
> Chris_25 : Welcome to the TWW.. i hope it goes quick with a positive result for us.. What DPIUI are you now? any symptoms?



Thank you! I am 2dpiui and I have light cramps which I guess is normal. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Kat S

:nope:

:cry:

Well, it looks like no IUI for October after all. During my follicle scan this morning, she saw one under developed follicle of 10mm in one ovary, and said about it, "Well, that one probably won't go anywhere" and moved on to check the other ovary. There was a 16mm "something" there, but she thinks it's the cyst from September still sitting there.

Just in case the 10mm follicle grows, I'm going back for another check on Saturday, but I have almost no hope. She tried to back pedal and say it could certainly grow, but that wasn't her sentiment when she first saw it. Anyway, I am pretty sure I will ovulate Friday, so what's the point of going in on Saturday? I cried so hard all the way home that I gave myself a headache.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Aww Kat I'm sorry :( I had my IUI cancelled in September so I know how frustrating his can be. Did she say what they would try for next month?


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> Aww Kat I'm sorry :( I had my IUI cancelled in September so I know how frustrating his can be. Did she say what they would try for next month?

Thank you. No, no discussion of next month yet. I guess we'll talk about that on Saturday after my last Oct. follicle check. They'll probably throw me back on Clomid.


----------



## mrsjennyg

How was your lining on the clomid? Mine was super thin so that's why they put me on Femera and that didn't work so we moved onto injectables. The clomid gave you cysts right? Maybe talk with then about injectables? I can't imagine you'd want to go through cysts again!


----------



## Damie

mrsjennyg said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Glad we can all keep each other busy during our tww. How do injectables work? Do you do those in addition to clomid or is that something else altogether?
> 
> Nope injectibles are the medication. I was on 4 cycles of clomid but was only monitored for the last one (due to first IUI and at FS) and it really thinned my lining (August). Then in September he had me take Femera which improved my lining but the lead follicle was on the left, which is my non tube side so the IUI was cancelled. For October I was on injectible Follistem and was closely monitored with blood work and ultrasound. Once the FS saw that there was a nice big follie on my right side (Monday) he had me give myself the trigger shot that night and now I go for the IUI at 11am :) super excited and a little nervous!Click to expand...

Wishing you a BFP. Hope it went smooth


----------



## Kat S

OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!


----------



## Damie

Kat S said:


> :nope:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Well, it looks like no IUI for October after all. During my follicle scan this morning, she saw one under developed follicle of 10mm in one ovary, and said about it, "Well, that one probably won't go anywhere" and moved on to check the other ovary. There was a 16mm "something" there, but she thinks it's the cyst from September still sitting there.
> 
> Just in case the 10mm follicle grows, I'm going back for another check on Saturday, but I have almost no hope. She tried to back pedal and say it could certainly grow, but that wasn't her sentiment when she first saw it. Anyway, I am pretty sure I will ovulate Friday, so what's the point of going in on Saturday? I cried so hard all the way home that I gave myself a headache.

So sorry to hear that but I still believe you should be hopeful. Sometimes these ovarybecome dominant and what the doc things is a cyst cold actually be an ovary. I am keeping me fingers crossed for you and also said a prayer. Friday would be a good day.
Try not to stress ur self about it.:hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kat S said:


> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!

No i totally get freaking out- this is a stressful process! On the clomid and Femera I didn't ov until cd16. Our bodies react differently to different meds (I'm having my IUI on cd12 with a 21mm follie!). Do you temp or use opks? That might make you feel better


----------



## Laura R

Sweet Lullaby said:


> jmHansen11 : Are you testing ur trigger out? How are you feeling..you must be 10dpiui? You are right, when money is a factor.. we tend to really want those symptoms :)
> 
> MrsT : I was thinking abt you all day long. Hang in there, its still early, 11dpiui is still early stages.. just remember every pregnancy is different..
> 
> ttcbaby117 : hope AF comes soon, so you can join us in the long lonnng tww :)
> 
> Vinesha : Welcome hun :) we are all here for support. Its great to be able to relate to other ladies. What size were your follicles?
> 
> Laura R : I think we are the same stage of TWW : I am 5 dpiui today. How are you feeling?
> 
> wannbeprego : How did your appointment go? Were you close to ur estimate on ur DH's swimmers?
> 
> FirstTry : How are you feeling. Are you having any symptims? Twinges? ur tww is not long now :)
> 
> Kaimaka : Wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for you. Now you can join the TWW with us :)
> 
> Zimmy : I am so sorry to hear of ur IUI being cancelled :( what medication are you on at the moment?
> 
> Hope1409 : Good luck with the IUI. Sounds like everyting is coming together nicely :) FX'd for u
> 
> Chris_25 : Welcome to the TWW.. i hope it goes quick with a positive result for us.. What DPIUI are you now? any symptoms?


Hey there, yes I'm on my 5th day as well! How are you feeling? I feel actually pretty normal and haven't had many symptoms so not sure what to think. I'm trying my best to distract myself and hopefully the time will go fast but it never does!!


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!
> 
> No i totally get freaking out- this is a stressful process! On the clomid and Femera I didn't ov until cd16. Our bodies react differently to different meds (I'm having my IUI on cd12 with a 21mm follie!). Do you temp or use opks? That might make you feel betterClick to expand...

No, I haven't temp'd but I just bought opk test strips. Used my first one yesterday, and I'm not *quite* sure I'll know when the line color is right.

I'm 40, and I'm aware that each month I'm losing the last of my fertility time. So each month that I "fail" to conceive (whether due to cysts or because my follicles didn't mature) is a HUGE blow. It's a race against time that I'd like to win.


----------



## Kat S

zimmy said:


> So....I'm currently CD10. Went in for u/s and bloods today and clinic just called back. IUI cancelled :( My hormones show that I am about to release an early immature egg. Very disappointed that I've done 6 injections, multiple early morning drives etc. Nurse said that this issue is fixable with drugs for next cycle, so part of me is looking at the bright side thinking this may be the reason we haven't been able to conceive or carry to term so far. Not looking forward to another round though :(

Oh, wow, I'm just seeing this post. That is SO disappointing, but I'm so glad they CAN fix it quickly. Now that you have this information, it's another piece of the puzzle in your pocket that can help solve the infertility mystery. I hope next month is the one for you! :flower:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hope1409 said:


> Glad we can all keep each other busy during our tww. How do injectables work? Do you do those in addition to clomid or is that something else altogether?

Hi Hope - Yes, you can combine injectibles with clomid, it just depends on what your doc recommends for you. In my case, I combined Femara (a better version of Chlomid for many people) with injectibles. An easy way to explain it that tablets like Clomid and Femara act by fooling your body into producing more hormones (LH or FSH) while injectibles are straight hormones (LH/FSH) which you introduce into your body.


----------



## KBrain3377

Laura R said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 : Are you testing ur trigger out? How are you feeling..you must be 10dpiui? You are right, when money is a factor.. we tend to really want those symptoms :)
> 
> MrsT : I was thinking abt you all day long. Hang in there, its still early, 11dpiui is still early stages.. just remember every pregnancy is different..
> 
> ttcbaby117 : hope AF comes soon, so you can join us in the long lonnng tww :)
> 
> Vinesha : Welcome hun :) we are all here for support. Its great to be able to relate to other ladies. What size were your follicles?
> 
> Laura R : I think we are the same stage of TWW : I am 5 dpiui today. How are you feeling?
> 
> wannbeprego : How did your appointment go? Were you close to ur estimate on ur DH's swimmers?
> 
> FirstTry : How are you feeling. Are you having any symptims? Twinges? ur tww is not long now :)
> 
> Kaimaka : Wow thats great news. Fingers crossed for you. Now you can join the TWW with us :)
> 
> Zimmy : I am so sorry to hear of ur IUI being cancelled :( what medication are you on at the moment?
> 
> Hope1409 : Good luck with the IUI. Sounds like everyting is coming together nicely :) FX'd for u
> 
> Chris_25 : Welcome to the TWW.. i hope it goes quick with a positive result for us.. What DPIUI are you now? any symptoms?
> 
> 
> Hey there, yes I'm on my 5th day as well! How are you feeling? I feel actually pretty normal and haven't had many symptoms so not sure what to think. I'm trying my best to distract myself and hopefully the time will go fast but it never does!!Click to expand...

Hi Ladies - I'm still keeping up w/everyone on this board, even though technically I'm not on it anymore. Just wanted to say to everyone going through the TWW - hold on!!! The cycle that I got my BFP, my only symptom was actually the LACK of any symptoms. Every single previous cycle, I would get crampy, bloated, sore boobs, etc. My lucky cycle, I had nothing, not a damn thing! I called it my "calm, happy uterus" b/c I did not have a single cramp the entire TWW, and got my BFP on CD9, and did not believe it. So hang in there if you're not having any symptoms - that could be THE symptom.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Zimmy - sorry to hear that.....I do hope they fix this problem. Maybe monitoring you before cd10 to see how the meds need to be adjusted. Anyway, you have a nice mature eggy....go do some bding and maybe you might get that miracle bean!

g/l to all who have thier IUI's coming up!

Kat - sorry to hear how upset you are....but you arent out of it yet! A note on the cups...when you go to take them out...sit on the tiolet and push like you are pooping or bear down as they say. It will push it closer to your finger so you can grab it.

Thanks KBrain - stick around we love the inspiriation that your bfp shows....it also helps to get advice from someone who has been there and succeeded.

afm - af finally showed up last night...woohoo....I go in tomorrow for my cd3 scan and then start my femara tomorrow night. We are heading to Florida on the 22nd (cd8) to start my gonal F injections and monitoring.....oh I am so excited for this to work!


----------



## KBrain3377

Kat S said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!
> 
> No i totally get freaking out- this is a stressful process! On the clomid and Femera I didn't ov until cd16. Our bodies react differently to different meds (I'm having my IUI on cd12 with a 21mm follie!). Do you temp or use opks? That might make you feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't temp'd but I just bought opk test strips. Used my first one yesterday, and I'm not *quite* sure I'll know when the line color is right.
> 
> I'm 40, and I'm aware that each month I'm losing the last of my fertility time. So each month that I "fail" to conceive (whether due to cysts or because my follicles didn't mature) is a HUGE blow. It's a race against time that I'd like to win.Click to expand...

Hi Kat - I know how you feel! Althought my FSH was 6.8, my AMH last spring came back at .45, and my RE was extremely pessimistic about my chances of even doing IVF - he said that due to my diminished ovarian reserve, it was only 30% chance of success (for $15K - awesome!) and something like less than 5% with an IUI. Well I got pregnant on just Femara and estrogen priming, which is very successful with IVF but my doc had never used it for IUI so I basically was on my own. Now, he's saying that he will try it on some other of his low AMH patients. :winkwink: Ask about EP (estrogen priming) @ your doc office, maybe they are more evolved than mine was. Also, about your follicle developing slowly - this is actually much better than developing quickly. My RE said that for women over 35, he would rather have them stim for longer time and ovulate later, b/c if they ovulate early there is a greater chance of an immature egg being released, which does happen on meds. In my case, my lucky cycle was the latest ovulation I EVER had, (which was due to EP) on day 19. GL to you!


----------



## Kat S

KBrain3377 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!
> 
> No i totally get freaking out- this is a stressful process! On the clomid and Femera I didn't ov until cd16. Our bodies react differently to different meds (I'm having my IUI on cd12 with a 21mm follie!). Do you temp or use opks? That might make you feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't temp'd but I just bought opk test strips. Used my first one yesterday, and I'm not *quite* sure I'll know when the line color is right.
> 
> I'm 40, and I'm aware that each month I'm losing the last of my fertility time. So each month that I "fail" to conceive (whether due to cysts or because my follicles didn't mature) is a HUGE blow. It's a race against time that I'd like to win.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kat - I know how you feel! Althought my FSH was 6.8, my AMH last spring came back at .45, and my RE was extremely pessimistic about my chances of even doing IVF - he said that due to my diminished ovarian reserve, it was only 30% chance of success (for $15K - awesome!) and something like less than 5% with an IUI. Well I got pregnant on just Femara and estrogen priming, which is very successful with IVF but my doc had never used it for IUI so I basically was on my own. Now, he's saying that he will try it on some other of his low AMH patients. :winkwink: Ask about EP (estrogen priming) @ your doc office, maybe they are more evolved than mine was. Also, about your follicle developing slowly - this is actually much better than developing quickly. My RE said that for women over 35, he would rather have them stim for longer time and ovulate later, b/c if they ovulate early there is a greater chance of an immature egg being released, which does happen on meds. In my case, my lucky cycle was the latest ovulation I EVER had, (which was due to EP) on day 19. GL to you!Click to expand...

That is helpful information, thank you, Kbrain337! OK, I will ask about EP. I remember they said my estrogen levels were really good the other month, so maybe that's why they didn't suggest it? I wonder if I am just reacting slower to the Femara than I did with the Clomid. I was just really freaked out by the nurse saying my one follicle wasn't going to get any bigger, and then back pedaling when she realized it was all I had. Her comment makes me doubt that I'll have further success on Saturday. I really wish she had kept that thought to herself.


----------



## wannabeprego

Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:

The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:

So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.

So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...

The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:

So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....

So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:

Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:

So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next. 

Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:

I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...

I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!


Yes, don't freak out just yet! The follies just might get bigger I have hope for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

wannabeprego said:



> Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:
> 
> The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:
> 
> So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.
> 
> So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...
> 
> The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:
> 
> So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....
> 
> So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:
> 
> Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:
> 
> So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next.
> 
> Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:
> 
> I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...
> 
> I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.



I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that! It's a very frustrating process and there is still a chance for you this month, just get to bd ing because u never know! I wish you luck with the phone consult keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Kat S said:



> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!
> 
> No i totally get freaking out- this is a stressful process! On the clomid and Femera I didn't ov until cd16. Our bodies react differently to different meds (I'm having my IUI on cd12 with a 21mm follie!). Do you temp or use opks? That might make you feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't temp'd but I just bought opk test strips. Used my first one yesterday, and I'm not *quite* sure I'll know when the line color is right.
> 
> I'm 40, and I'm aware that each month I'm losing the last of my fertility time. So each month that I "fail" to conceive (whether due to cysts or because my follicles didn't mature) is a HUGE blow. It's a race against time that I'd like to win.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kat - I know how you feel! Althought my FSH was 6.8, my AMH last spring came back at .45, and my RE was extremely pessimistic about my chances of even doing IVF - he said that due to my diminished ovarian reserve, it was only 30% chance of success (for $15K - awesome!) and something like less than 5% with an IUI. Well I got pregnant on just Femara and estrogen priming, which is very successful with IVF but my doc had never used it for IUI so I basically was on my own. Now, he's saying that he will try it on some other of his low AMH patients. :winkwink: Ask about EP (estrogen priming) @ your doc office, maybe they are more evolved than mine was. Also, about your follicle developing slowly - this is actually much better than developing quickly. My RE said that for women over 35, he would rather have them stim for longer time and ovulate later, b/c if they ovulate early there is a greater chance of an immature egg being released, which does happen on meds. In my case, my lucky cycle was the latest ovulation I EVER had, (which was due to EP) on day 19. GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> That is helpful information, thank you, Kbrain337! OK, I will ask about EP. I remember they said my estrogen levels were really good the other month, so maybe that's why they didn't suggest it? I wonder if I am just reacting slower to the Femara than I did with the Clomid. I was just really freaked out by the nurse saying my one follicle wasn't going to get any bigger, and then back pedaling when she realized it was all I had. Her comment makes me doubt that I'll have further success on Saturday. I really wish she had kept that thought to herself.Click to expand...

Kat - actually the EP does not really have anything to do with low estrogen - what it does is holds back your follicles at the very beginning of your cycle to prevent one lead follicle from developing, in the hopes that multiple follicles develop close in size to each other (in IVF terms, this is called a dominating follicle issue, and it means that your dominating follicle gets so far ahead of your other potential ones, that it basically signals your body to stop growing those other potential follicles, since your body naturally aims for just *one* follicle a cycle.) I did a lot of research on this, since when I did my IUIs it seemed to me that that was what my problem was, as well as early ovulation on medicated cycles (around CD 12, which is way too early for me), which meant that the released egg was more likely to be immature. I credit EP for finally getting me pregnant, and not my grouchy RE who basically said that if I wanted to EP I was on my own. Boy was he surprised when I called in about my BFP! :thumbup: Also seems that we did not need to do IUIs at all, since I got pregnant naturally that cycle. My point is that sometimes your doc does not know best -and you know your body much better.


----------



## wannabeprego

Chris_25 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:
> 
> The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:
> 
> So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.
> 
> So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...
> 
> The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:
> 
> So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....
> 
> So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:
> 
> Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:
> 
> So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next.
> 
> Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:
> 
> I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...
> 
> I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that! It's a very frustrating process and there is still a chance for you this month, just get to bd ing because u never know! I wish you luck with the phone consult keep us posted! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!!:hugs::hugs: 

Yeah, DH and me are still going to have timed :sex: based on when my OPK's turn positive, although I don't have that much hope for this cycle since I know my eggs are going to be released on the side with the shitty tube. :wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

Had my second iui ladies and I must say it was a bit more uncomfortable this time around. I am taking it easy today, laying down trying to ignore the cramping. DH had good numbers 53 mill and 69% motility. His motility was better that last round which was only 49%. time will tell....let the tww begin....again! I will be testing on Halloween hopefully I get a nice treat ;)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hope1409 said:


> Had my second iui ladies and I must say it was a bit more uncomfortable this time around. I am taking it easy today, laying down trying to ignore the cramping. DH had good numbers 53 mill and 69% motility. His motility was better that last round which was only 49%. time will tell....let the tww begin....again! I will be testing on Halloween hopefully I get a nice treat ;)

Hey Hope I had mine this morning as well! I'm not as crampy this time as I was last time- tiny bit if bleeding. I had the same nurse that my friend did who got her bfp so I'm hoping its lucky! I have to start the Crinone on Friday...
Did they tell you to BD tonight and tomorrow too?


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck cycle buddy :) btw whats the crinon and what is it for? Yes my RE told us to bd today and tomorrow.


----------



## mrsjennyg

The Crinone is a progesterone gel and I googled it (lol):
Crinone gel is a hormone. It works by preparing the uterus (womb) for implantation of a fertilized egg and protecting the lining of the uterus. It is also needed for the maintenance of a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck ladies! Did you both do Back to Back IUI's or just one for each cycle? I hope you get your treats on Halloween!


----------



## mrsjennyg

My clinic doesn't do back to backs... I'm not sure why some do and some don't?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok...that is why I asked. I am doing B2B IUI's....my re said it is to help with the timing...if you dont catch it the first time then maybe you will the second. I guess its either that or it is another way for them to make money....ya know.


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm hoping bd'ing tonight, tomorrow and maybe Friday will help!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes I am sure it will! I wonder mysel if the b2b is really necessary but I cant really find anything online about it being more successful that a single IUI.


----------



## mrsjennyg

ttcbaby117 said:


> yes I am sure it will! I wonder mysel if the b2b is really necessary but I cant really find anything online about it being more successful that a single IUI.

Hmmm that's interesting!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks for the crinone info! Mine wasnt b2b iuis. I am not sure if my RE does it as he hasnt mentioned anything. The only things different this time were my upped dose of clomid, i used ovidrel for trigger (last month it was a different brand) and he did an us after the iui to ensure i hadnt ovulated yet.


----------



## zimmy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Zimmy - sorry to hear that.....I do hope they fix this problem. Maybe monitoring you before cd10 to see how the meds need to be adjusted. Anyway, you have a nice mature eggy....go do some bding and maybe you might get that miracle bean!
> 
> g/l to all who have thier IUI's coming up!
> 
> Kat - sorry to hear how upset you are....but you arent out of it yet! A note on the cups...when you go to take them out...sit on the tiolet and push like you are pooping or bear down as they say. It will push it closer to your finger so you can grab it.
> 
> Thanks KBrain - stick around we love the inspiriation that your bfp shows....it also helps to get advice from someone who has been there and succeeded.
> 
> afm - af finally showed up last night...woohoo....I go in tomorrow for my cd3 scan and then start my femara tomorrow night. We are heading to Florida on the 22nd (cd8) to start my gonal F injections and monitoring.....oh I am so excited for this to work!

Thanks :) I have been advised against BDing this week by my nurse who says that the risk of miscarriage is very high due to the immature egg. She wants me to try again next cycle and a miscarriage would set us back :nope:


----------



## Kat S

wannabeprego said:


> Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:
> 
> The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:
> 
> So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.
> 
> So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...
> 
> The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:
> 
> So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....
> 
> So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:
> 
> Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:
> 
> So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next.
> 
> Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:
> 
> I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...
> 
> I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.

Oh, wow...that is a lot for you to take in. I can imagine how stunned you must have been! All that money, too...just makes you a little sick. What an awful day! Well, at least the Dr. said the new fibroids weren't a concern. I hope it stays that way. I don't know much about those. And I can't believe that the covering doc was the one to mention that the IUI was a no go if the follicles developed on the "bad" tube side! You should have been told that from the get go! *shakes head* You might have been prepared had you known, and not been shocked and then gutted to find out on IUI day. I feel so horrible for you! Hugs and strength to you, Honey. We're gonna get through this one way or another and have our babies.


----------



## 2blue lines

wondering if i can join you ladies. I had my 1st of two IUI's today.going back tomorrow. have a few follies on my good side but my lining was at 6 Monday. so re wanted to wait a day. 

Good luck to everyone !!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

welcome 2blue lines! thats great abt several follues.

MrsT : did you test again? fingers crossed for you.

i am at 6dpiui today. Feeling so much... twinges..niggles.. tugging
and i know its all from the Pregnyl i took last night!!

2 more shots left to take. i got a bit worried as i had the faintest of spotting yesterday.
only once too.

i have blood work tomorrow to see what my progesterone levels are and to confirm ovulation...

this TWW seems the longest lol


----------



## Damie

wannabeprego said:


> Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:
> 
> The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:
> 
> So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.
> 
> So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...
> 
> The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:
> 
> So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....
> 
> So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:
> 
> Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:
> 
> So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next.
> 
> Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:
> 
> I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...
> 
> I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.

P
Sorry to hear about this and thanks for taking time to tell everyone about this. We all can just pray and hope all goes well. Thank God you are prepared for your IVF consult I pray everything works out fine. :hugs:


----------



## Damie

mrsjennyg said:


> The Crinone is a progesterone gel and I googled it (lol):
> Crinone gel is a hormone. It works by preparing the uterus (womb) for implantation of a fertilized egg and protecting the lining of the uterus. It is also needed for the maintenance of a healthy pregnancy.




Hope1409 said:


> Good luck cycle buddy :) btw whats the crinon and what is it for? Yes my RE told us to bd today and tomorrow.

Hello mrsjennyg and hope1409,

I am n my 2WW and I am glad I am here, firstly my DR didn't do a b2b, I did just one IUI and I was told to have :sex: Only that night then we should wait till after the test. I am just hoping everything works out or m good.

I used the progesterone too cyclogest tablets use morning and night I get that's like the crinone gel you are using. I just wish my DR did a b2b too and asked us to have :sex: severally. 
All in all I am very hopeful on the Lord. I have started feeling crampy at night, don't sleep much too. My boobs are sore and tender. All these are making me wacky. I am hopeful.
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> welcome 2blue lines! thats great abt several follues.
> 
> MrsT : did you test again? fingers crossed for you.
> 
> i am at 6dpiui today. Feeling so much... twinges..niggles.. tugging
> and i know its all from the Pregnyl i took last night!!
> 
> 2 more shots left to take. i got a bit worried as i had the faintest of spotting yesterday.
> only once too.
> 
> i have blood work tomorrow to see what my progesterone levels are and to confirm ovulation...
> 
> this TWW seems the longest lol

Sweet lullby,

Please how did they confirm ovulation? I hope we all get a BFP after this wait


----------



## Damie

2blue lines said:


> wondering if i can join you ladies. I had my 1st of two IUI's today.going back tomorrow. have a few follies on my good side but my lining was at 6 Monday. so re wanted to wait a day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!!!!!

Welcome and I wish you well on your 2wW hope you get a BFP


----------



## Mrs. T

Sweet Lullaby, I tested this morning at 13dpiui with the only test I had left CB digital. It was a BFN. I heard they aren't very sensitive but I know this cycle is a bust. I will still go for my beta tomorrow to confirm and will update you.

And congrats on your spotting. Sounds suspiciously like implantation to me! Fx for you!!!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Damie said:


> I am n my 2WW and I am glad I am here, firstly my DR didn't do a b2b, I did just one IUI and I was told to have :sex: Only that night then we should wait till after the test. I am just hoping everything works out or m good.
> 
> I used the progesterone too cyclogest tablets use morning and night I get that's like the crinone gel you are using. I just wish my DR did a b2b too and asked us to have :sex: severally.
> All in all I am very hopeful on the Lord. I have started feeling crampy at night, don't sleep much too. My boobs are sore and tender. All these are making me wacky. I am hopeful.
> :hugs: and :dust:

Oh, good luck!! I hope this all means you have a baby on the way!


----------



## Damie

Mrs. T said:


> Sweet Lullaby, I tested this morning at 13dpiui with the only test I had left CB digital. It was a BFN. I heard they aren't very sensitive but I know this cycle is a bust. I will still go for my beta tomorrow to confirm and will update you.
> 
> And congrats on your spotting. Sounds suspiciously like implantation to me! Fx for you!!!
> 
> :dust:

We are holding on for you Mrs T. Hope you get a BFP, we did the IUI the same date my doctor asked me to wait 17 days after Iui so it might just be too early to know.:hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Mrs. T said:


> Sweet Lullaby, I tested this morning at 13dpiui with the only test I had left CB digital. It was a BFN. I heard they aren't very sensitive but I know this cycle is a bust. I will still go for my beta tomorrow to confirm and will update you.
> 
> And congrats on your spotting. Sounds suspiciously like implantation to me! Fx for you!!!
> 
> :dust:

Hi Mrs.T -? Just wanted to let u know that when I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago, it waz on cd9 with an ic (super sensitive 10 miu); I also tested with a FRER and a CB digital. It took me days before I got a BFP on the CB- the day after my missed period was the first time it showed up, I was so mad! So don't loose hope, CB digitals are notorious for being extremely insensitive. In fact, I think they are 50 miu, according to some things I read online.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Damie said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> The Crinone is a progesterone gel and I googled it (lol):
> Crinone gel is a hormone. It works by preparing the uterus (womb) for implantation of a fertilized egg and protecting the lining of the uterus. It is also needed for the maintenance of a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck cycle buddy :) btw whats the crinon and what is it for? Yes my RE told us to bd today and tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello mrsjennyg and hope1409,
> 
> I am n my 2WW and I am glad I am here, firstly my DR didn't do a b2b, I did just one IUI and I was told to have :sex: Only that night then we should wait till after the test. I am just hoping everything works out or m good.
> 
> I used the progesterone too cyclogest tablets use morning and night I get that's like the crinone gel you are using. I just wish my DR did a b2b too and asked us to have :sex: severally.
> All in all I am very hopeful on the Lord. I have started feeling crampy at night, don't sleep much too. My boobs are sore and tender. All these are making me wacky. I am hopeful.
> :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...

I didn't do B2B IUI's either, they just said bd that night and the next if we wanted. I wonder why your doc said not to?


----------



## karenh

First Try: I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I hope you find some comfort somewhere.

Kaimaka: Your hubbys numbers sound great! I hope this is your month!

Zimmy: I am sorry that your cycle was cancelled, but I hope with the new info they have you can get your BFP soon.

Hope1409: That would be a nice treat to get a BFP on Halloween. Good luck!

MrsT: Good luck Friday, maybe your beta will be what you need.

Mrsjennyg: Glad your IUI went well. Good luck!

Sweet Lullaby: That medication doesnt sound fun. I hope it will be worth it.

Kat: I have two soft cup samples and I have been afraid to use them for fear I cant get them in or out. That was nice of your hubby to help you. I am sorry your follicle check didnt go well. I hope you can get some answers Saturday.

Ttcbaby117: Good luck in Florida!

Wannabeprego: I am sorry your appointment didnt go well. Good luck with your IVF consult. I really hope that helps you get your BFP.

2bluelines: Welcome. Good luck with your IUI today, and then the TWW.

Damie: I am glad you are hopeful. You are in my prayers.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome blue - so yet another who is doing b2b IUI's...I was beginning to think I was the only one ;)

zimmy - oh I see...then yes it is best not to put yourself in my situation. A miscarriage is horrible thing.

sweet- maybe that touch of spotting was implantation spotting...I am crossing my fxed for you!

damie - good luck hun....watching you ladies in the tww makes me wonder how crazy I will be when I get there...LOL

Mrs T- Oh I hope it turns into a bfp!


Hi Karenh - how are things with you?

afm - I had my baseline scan today by my obgyn....he said my largest follie was 8.5mm so that is small enough for me to start my femara and get this cycle going! Also he said my uterus is tilted a bit more than he thought...so I asked if that is maybe why I am not getting pregnant and he said...maybe but he doubts it...gee thanks....LOL....anyway I sent the scans to my RE in florida and I will see what she has to say!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Karenh - how are things with you?
> 
> afm - I had my baseline scan today by my obgyn....he said my largest follie was 8.5mm so that is small enough for me to start my femara and get this cycle going! Also he said my uterus is tilted a bit more than he thought...so I asked if that is maybe why I am not getting pregnant and he said...maybe but he doubts it...gee thanks....LOL....anyway I sent the scans to my RE in florida and I will see what she has to say!

I am doing well. CD10. I have my follicle check on Monday then probably IUI on wednesday. My RE said I have a tilted uterus too, but acted like that was totally normal. I really hope that doesn't effect our ttc. Why are you going to Florida instead of using the RE you are working with now?


----------



## jmHansen11

What do you guys think??
Yesterday (either 10 or 11dpo, not completely sure which day I O'd), I had mild-moderate cramping ALL DAY! Usually I only get cramps the day of AF and it's more twisty cramping while this was more dull ache, but it lasted all day and was worse in the evening. CM seems to have dried up a bit, but still pretty wet. I don't think I've ever had cramps like this a full 6 days before AF is due, so I HOPE this means something is happening! Temps still look good. I keep arguing with myself whether I'm going to test tomorrow (12/13dpo) or wait! What do you all think? Anyone have random but constant cramping 10-11dpo and have it turn out to be BFN?


----------



## KBrain3377

jmHansen11 said:


> What do you guys think??
> Yesterday (either 10 or 11dpo, not completely sure which day I O'd), I had mild-moderate cramping ALL DAY! Usually I only get cramps the day of AF and it's more twisty cramping while this was more dull ache, but it lasted all day and was worse in the evening. CM seems to have dried up a bit, but still pretty wet. I don't think I've ever had cramps like this a full 6 days before AF is due, so I HOPE this means something is happening! Temps still look good. I keep arguing with myself whether I'm going to test tomorrow (12/13dpo) or wait! What do you all think? Anyone have random but constant cramping 10-11dpo and have it turn out to be BFN?

TEST TEST TEST!!!!:wacko: (Can you tell I'm an addict?) When I got my BFP, my only symptom was the lack of symptoms - no cramps, no pulling, all was calm down below. But that was different from every other month - so maybe for you, since this feels different, than this can be your lucky cycle!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Karenh - I only have a obgyn here. There are no fertility specialists where i live so I speak to my RE through email and fly over to see her when I need to do something I cant get done here. She has been wonderful as I know she is not making as much money with me b/c some of my stuff is done here and she doesnt get paid. 

jm - oh I am a scary tester...I hate bfns sooooooo I always wait....but I think Kbrain is right....go for it...test!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladis what do you think...
did the trigger on Monday and had my IUI yesterday but I am having a lot of EWCM today? I don't have any ov pain today whereas I had the pain for the past 3 days. Even though I was monitored I'm so nervous that I haven't ov yet... Help!


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladis what do you think...
> did the trigger on Monday and had my IUI yesterday but I am having a lot of EWCM today? I don't have any ov pain today whereas I had the pain for the past 3 days. Even though I was monitored I'm so nervous that I haven't ov yet... Help!

keep :sex: just to be sure to catch it. Every other night.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Karenh - I only have a obgyn here. There are no fertility specialists where i live so I speak to my RE through email and fly over to see her when I need to do something I cant get done here. She has been wonderful as I know she is not making as much money with me b/c some of my stuff is done here and she doesnt get paid.
> 
> jm - oh I am a scary tester...I hate bfns sooooooo I always wait....but I think Kbrain is right....go for it...test!

Yikes! That would get expensive!


----------



## mrswemyss

Thanks! I am taking femara, this is my first IUI (today) that is all we have done so far...
Other than clomid previously and had an HSG which was normal.


----------



## mrswemyss

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!!:thumbup: How excting...AFM I went in today to do my U/S to check on My follies, and they have grown but not that much. They are measuring at about 13mm on the left and 14mm on the right so the doctor wants me to take some injections to make them grow, and then come back Saturday for another U/S. I was really hoping to do IUI Tommorow but I guess not. .....Is this normal to happen? Do the follies sometimes not grow enough? Some Advice please!!!!!!!!!! :shrug:

how did yours go keepingfaith?

I had two FOLLICLES? today... i am a little confused, I thought it was eggs? Is it follicles that is 14mm?
He said I have one good one and one 14mm he still went through with the IUI...
can anyone tell me if I ovulated already? I had my positive LH surge yesterday and did the IUI this am. I am confused, will the still grow?


----------



## jmHansen11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Karenh - I only have a obgyn here. There are no fertility specialists where i live so I speak to my RE through email and fly over to see her when I need to do something I cant get done here. She has been wonderful as I know she is not making as much money with me b/c some of my stuff is done here and she doesnt get paid.
> 
> jm - oh I am a scary tester...I hate bfns sooooooo I always wait....but I think Kbrain is right....go for it...test!


I think I'll go buy some tonight and test in the am, I hate BFNs too, which is why I want to wait, but the creamy cm is back and acupuncturist said my pulse felt good today and needled "pregnancy points", but of course she didn't really allude to much either way, just said "stay positive".


----------



## kaimaka

mrswemyss said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!!:thumbup: How excting...AFM I went in today to do my U/S to check on My follies, and they have grown but not that much. They are measuring at about 13mm on the left and 14mm on the right so the doctor wants me to take some injections to make them grow, and then come back Saturday for another U/S. I was really hoping to do IUI Tommorow but I guess not. .....Is this normal to happen? Do the follies sometimes not grow enough? Some Advice please!!!!!!!!!! :shrug:
> 
> how did yours go keepingfaith?
> 
> I had two FOLLICLES? today... i am a little confused, I thought it was eggs? Is it follicles that is 14mm?
> He said I have one good one and one 14mm he still went through with the IUI...
> can anyone tell me if I ovulated already? I had my positive LH surge yesterday and did the IUI this am. I am confused, will the still grow?Click to expand...

Do you know what size the good follicle is? I think if you're on clomid the RE wants it to be at least 18mm before trigger. If you're on injectables, I think they will tell you to trigger if you have a follicle that is at least 17mm. Did you trigger? If you did, I think you'll ovulate 36-40 hours after. Good luck to you this cycle. Hope you get a BFP!


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm taking femara, no triggers .... Just an iui today after my positive opk from yesterday


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Damie : my clinic checks progesterone levels to confirn ovulation i had my blood work this morning..just waiting to hear back now.

Also its a sign whether pregnancy is sustainable or not given the levels of progesterone.

I am 7dpiui today. I have to take another Pregnyl shot today.. which means i will get all the fake pregnancy symptoms for the next day or two..


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

MrsT : dont give up just yet hin. Those digitals are not great for early reads.

have you got any normal ones around?

i cant wait for Monday.. its my last Pregnyl Shot.. which means i will finally be able to test out the trigger. I havent been able to as of yet.. as I am taking Pregnyl shots every 3 days...


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah took a FRER against my better judgement and BFN as suspected. I think I will take a cycle off and switch to injectables.

Any out there have success with injectables after Clomid or Femara didn't work?

:dust:


----------



## Damie

mrswemyss said:


> Thanks! I am taking femara, this is my first IUI (today) that is all we have done so far...
> Other than clomid previously and had an HSG which was normal.

All the best mrswemyss, we pray the first one is the one.:dust:


----------



## Damie

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome blue - so yet another who is doing b2b IUI's...I was beginning to think I was the only one ;)
> 
> zimmy - oh I see...then yes it is best not to put yourself in my situation. A miscarriage is horrible thing.
> 
> sweet- maybe that touch of spotting was implantation spotting...I am crossing my fxed for you!
> 
> damie - good luck hun....watching you ladies in the tww makes me wonder how crazy I will be when I get there...LOL
> 
> Mrs T- Oh I hope it turns into a bfp!
> 
> 
> Hi Karenh - how are things with you?
> 
> afm - I had my baseline scan today by my obgyn....he said my largest follie was 8.5mm so that is small enough for me to start my femara and get this cycle going! Also he said my uterus is tilted a bit more than he thought...so I asked if that is maybe why I am not getting pregnant and he said...maybe but he doubts it...gee thanks....LOL....anyway I sent the scans to my RE in florida and I will see what she has to say!

Thanks ttcbaby117, 
hmmm it would be worth it at the end. We just have to be prayerful and hopeful the end would be a BFP


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs. T said:


> Yeah took a FRER against my better judgement and BFN as suspected. I think I will take a cycle off and switch to injectables.
> 
> Any out there have success with injectables after Clomid or Femara didn't work?
> 
> :dust:

i am so sorry that this isnt ur month... but i have heard people getting bfp's few days after AF is due.


----------



## Damie

Mrs. T said:


> Yeah took a FRER against my better judgement and BFN as suspected. I think I will take a cycle off and switch to injectables.
> 
> Any out there have success with injectables after Clomid or Femara didn't work?
> 
> :dust:

Mrs T, &#522;&#778;&#797;&#773; A&#773;&#818;&#822;&#805;&#9807; not giving up yet. &#522;&#778;&#797;&#773; pray it works out well. :dust:


----------



## Maksmama

So I have been testing out the trigger and have got BFN for the last three days. I am 10 dp trigger and 8 dpiui. I haven't noticed any signs or symptoms. Since I woke this morning it feels like af is coming. Good luck to those still waiting. Welcome and good luck to all the ladies who are just joining us in the tww.


----------



## Mrs. T

Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(

Oh no...

*hugs*

I say take the weekend to process and feel, and then concentrate on the next plan. There is a plan for you that will work!


----------



## jmHansen11

jmHansen11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh - I only have a obgyn here. There are no fertility specialists where i live so I speak to my RE through email and fly over to see her when I need to do something I cant get done here. She has been wonderful as I know she is not making as much money with me b/c some of my stuff is done here and she doesnt get paid.
> 
> jm - oh I am a scary tester...I hate bfns sooooooo I always wait....but I think Kbrain is right....go for it...test!
> 
> 
> I think I'll go buy some tonight and test in the am, I hate BFNs too, which is why I want to wait, but the creamy cm is back and acupuncturist said my pulse felt good today and needled "pregnancy points", but of course she didn't really allude to much either way, just said "stay positive".Click to expand...



Well, I tested this morning, and BFN :nope: but I haven't given up all hope yet as I am still only 12/13dpo and my temp spiked higher this morning than it has ever been in any other cycle (98.8) usually my top temps are 98.65..so will test again probably monday or tuesday. 

If this doesn't work I'm not sure what to do next month. We are lucky in that I am totally healthy and O on my own, it's DH's azoospermia so we are using ds. I just feel like the timing is so crucial with these IUIs. Does anyone know if you can still do a trigger shot for timing if you O on your own?

also, a friend was over last night and confided that she thought she might be pg after a bad break up and lots of rebound sex with about 3 different people, i was proud of myself for taking it so calmly and not clawing her eyes out! grrrrrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## Damie

Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(

:hugs:
Do takia and hopefully the next cycle is the one.


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm likely in the same boat, testing on Monday.

Do you have a plan for next steps?


----------



## FirstTry

jmHansen11 said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh - I only have a obgyn here. There are no fertility specialists where i live so I speak to my RE through email and fly over to see her when I need to do something I cant get done here. She has been wonderful as I know she is not making as much money with me b/c some of my stuff is done here and she doesnt get paid.
> 
> jm - oh I am a scary tester...I hate bfns sooooooo I always wait....but I think Kbrain is right....go for it...test!
> 
> 
> I think I'll go buy some tonight and test in the am, I hate BFNs too, which is why I want to wait, but the creamy cm is back and acupuncturist said my pulse felt good today and needled "pregnancy points", but of course she didn't really allude to much either way, just said "stay positive".Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I tested this morning, and BFN :nope: but I haven't given up all hope yet as I am still only 12/13dpo and my temp spiked higher this morning than it has ever been in any other cycle (98.8) usually my top temps are 98.65..so will test again probably monday or tuesday.
> 
> If this doesn't work I'm not sure what to do next month. We are lucky in that I am totally healthy and O on my own, it's DH's azoospermia so we are using ds. I just feel like the timing is so crucial with these IUIs. Does anyone know if you can still do a trigger shot for timing if you O on your own?
> 
> also, a friend was over last night and confided that she thought she might be pg after a bad break up and lots of rebound sex with about 3 different people, i was proud of myself for taking it so calmly and not clawing her eyes out! grrrrrrrrr:growlmad:Click to expand...

You showed admirable restraint with your friend, leaving her eyes intact :haha:

A temp rise at this point is fantastic! I hope it means good news is coming.


----------



## jmHansen11

FirstTry said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm likely in the same boat, testing on Monday.
> 
> Do you have a plan for next steps?Click to expand...

How do you embed your chart on your signature?


----------



## Keeping Faith

:hugs: Sorry Mrs. T


Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(


----------



## FirstTry

jmHansen11 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm likely in the same boat, testing on Monday.
> 
> Do you have a plan for next steps?Click to expand...
> 
> How do you embed your chart on your signature?Click to expand...

I did it months ago. What I remember is that there's a function on FertilityFriend that will produce the thumbnail text for you. Then, you copy and paste that into your signature.

It will look something like this:
url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yourcode] img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yourcode/thumb.png[/img][/url]


----------



## Mrs. T

FirstTry said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm likely in the same boat, testing on Monday.
> 
> Do you have a plan for next steps?Click to expand...

Thanks and I really hope you have better results this time. 

My plan is to take one cycle off then try injectables next time.


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm likely in the same boat, testing on Monday.
> 
> Do you have a plan for next steps?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and I really hope you have better results this time.
> 
> My plan is to take one cycle off then try injectables next time.Click to expand...

Sounds good. Injectables should make more mature eggs! 

I might just jump into another IUI cycle next month, assuming I don't have a miracle in the next few days. However, I'm having discomfort and some pain around my right ovary, so I might have a big cyst. We'll see.


----------



## Mrs. T

Is it your bday today First Try?


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladis what do you think...
> did the trigger on Monday and had my IUI yesterday but I am having a lot of EWCM today? I don't have any ov pain today whereas I had the pain for the past 3 days. Even though I was monitored I'm so nervous that I haven't ov yet... Help!

Hi mrsjenny - even if you ovulate today, it's good that the sperm are already in place, waiting. They can survive inside the body for a couple of days, so hang in there. It's actually better that you did the IUI before you ov, instead of afterwards. GL!


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> Is it your bday today First Try?

No. Does something say it is?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs T - sorry for the bfn hun....that is so upsetting....huge hug!

Damie - you are right...pray pray pray for those bfps....

Mrsw - I believe they usually like to see your follies around 18mm...but if you are not triggering and had a natural surge then that is probably why he went ahead with the IUI. 

JM - I ov on my own and my dr still makes me take the trigger...even when I did timed bd. I would get a surge and she woudl tell me to take it anyway as it only helps things along. I would maybe ask about doing injectibles and a trigger next cycle.....which will give you more follies which means more targets and timing can be more accurate with the trigger.

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test and those waiting to ov!

Afm - I started my femara last night....I have an appt on cd 8 for an ultrasound and some bloodwork and that is also the day i start my gonal F.


----------



## Mrs. T

@ First Try - no but I just remembered somebody told me a couple of weeks ago that I test on their birthday and I thought it was you. Lol


----------



## karenh

mrsT: I am so sorry for your BFN. Good luck in December.

JMhansen: I would want to claw your friends eyes out at well. Props to you. Temp rise sounds good! I hope you get your BFP!

Firsttry: I hope you dont have a cyst! Feel better soon. There is nothing wrong with doing another IUI next cycle if you dont get your BFP this cycle. DH and I plan to do three in a row then take a break for the holidays if we dont get a miracle.

AFM: Still not a positive OPK, but that is to be expected. I have my follicle check on Monday and hopefully my Ultrasound on Wednesday. Here is to a relaxing weekend!


----------



## kaimaka

Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(

Sorry to hear that Mrs. T. I wish you luck on your next cycle.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrs T : I am so sorry to hear abt it being a bfn. Injectibles i have heard have agreat success rate.. and from ur bfp last month.. at least you know that you can fall pregnant :)

good luck with next cycle..


----------



## mrswemyss

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mrs T - sorry for the bfn hun....that is so upsetting....huge hug!
> 
> Damie - you are right...pray pray pray for those bfps....
> 
> Mrsw - I believe they usually like to see your follies around 18mm...but if you are not triggering and had a natural surge then that is probably why he went ahead with the IUI.
> 
> JM - I ov on my own and my dr still makes me take the trigger...even when I did timed bd. I would get a surge and she woudl tell me to take it anyway as it only helps things along. I would maybe ask about doing injectibles and a trigger next cycle.....which will give you more follies which means more targets and timing can be more accurate with the trigger.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test and those waiting to ov!
> 
> Afm - I started my femara last night....I have an appt on cd 8 for an ultrasound and some bloodwork and that is also the day i start my gonal F.

I know I should have asked how big the good one was...but he said I had two so I immediately thought *twins!! *which is what I am hoping for... but he said that the chance that egg will produce anything is less than %5 so I was kinda bummed.I will be happy with one though!
He did say that the other egg was very good so I am assuming it was the right size! Which is wonderful, but before he left he said "Don't get your hopes up usually it takes four tries" :(
so.... I am not hoping, but praying really hard! 
I am taking femara but we are not and have not talked about anything else such as trigger shots....He just did my Ultra sound and checked the size and basted me!
*Quick update*: I had surgery a month ago for my stage two endometiosis... My egg is not big enough without the help of meds and he said my mucus is too thick and after my PC test he found NO sperms at all :( so those are the problems I have ttc


----------



## mrswemyss

Mrs. T said:


> Sooooo beta came back this morning - BFN :(

I am so sorry :( Those are way worse than AF!


----------



## mrsjennyg

KBrain3377 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladis what do you think...
> did the trigger on Monday and had my IUI yesterday but I am having a lot of EWCM today? I don't have any ov pain today whereas I had the pain for the past 3 days. Even though I was monitored I'm so nervous that I haven't ov yet... Help!
> 
> Hi mrsjenny - even if you ovulate today, it's good that the sperm are already in place, waiting. They can survive inside the body for a couple of days, so hang in there. It's actually better that you did the IUI before you ov, instead of afterwards. GL!Click to expand...

Thanks Kbrain that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

ttcbaby117 : I hope it was Implantation spotting, but i have Progerstone problems, that i spot all the time. My AF.it usually comes every14 days.. its hard :(. Alsmo my uterous is titled too and posterior?
but I have been able to hold a pregnancy to term. So i think you should be fine :)



KarenH : How are you going. Have you had ur IUI yet?

jmHansen11 : I had cramping alot with my last pregnancy..especially at 8dpo onwards!12/13DPO is still early too. Hang in there. Wow.. i would have been so frustrated at ur friend too

mrsjennyg : Its quite normal for ewcm qfter IUI. I experienced that too, both times. How are you feeling

mrswemyss : They usually measure the follicle size, What size where they when they triggerd you. Did you have a trigger shot? They also give a boost to the growth


Maksmama : i know how you feel. I am 8dpiui today and totally cramping. I feel as if AF is here, without the bleeding. I am also taking pregnyl shots, so i am putting it down to that

FirstTry : I hope its not a cyst..did your doctor mention any cysts during ur u/sound. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrswemyss said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T - sorry for the bfn hun....that is so upsetting....huge hug!
> 
> Damie - you are right...pray pray pray for those bfps....
> 
> Mrsw - I believe they usually like to see your follies around 18mm...but if you are not triggering and had a natural surge then that is probably why he went ahead with the IUI.
> 
> JM - I ov on my own and my dr still makes me take the trigger...even when I did timed bd. I would get a surge and she woudl tell me to take it anyway as it only helps things along. I would maybe ask about doing injectibles and a trigger next cycle.....which will give you more follies which means more targets and timing can be more accurate with the trigger.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test and those waiting to ov!
> 
> Afm - I started my femara last night....I have an appt on cd 8 for an ultrasound and some bloodwork and that is also the day i start my gonal F.
> 
> I know I should have asked how big the good one was...but he said I had two so I immediately thought *twins!! *which is what I am hoping for... but he said that the chance that egg will produce anything is less than %5 so I was kinda bummed.I will be happy with one though!
> He did say that the other egg was very good so I am assuming it was the right size! Which is wonderful, but before he left he said "Don't get your hopes up usually it takes four tries" :(
> so.... I am not hoping, but praying really hard!
> I am taking femara but we are not and have not talked about anything else such as trigger shots....He just did my Ultra sound and checked the size and basted me!
> *Quick update*: I had surgery a month ago for my stage two endometiosis... My egg is not big enough without the help of meds and he said my mucus is too thick and after my PC test he found NO sperms at all :( so those are the problems I have ttcClick to expand...

Dont be disheartned hun :) stay positive. My nurse who performed my IUI said "IUI's are not successful at all". Why ony earth would she tell me that? Then i told her, that my first IUI was a success..and she was surprised GRRR. 

Good luck, how is the TWW going for u


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

AFM : i am 8dpiui today. I dont know what i am feeling, am i feeling the effects of the Pregnyl i took last night? Or TWW symptoms? 

Feeling very heavy chested and sore boobs (i dont ever get throbbing boob pains)
AF Cramps for the last 3 days, Non stop. It feels like ful on AF pains, without the bleeding
I also feel very "tangled" and "knotted" near the ovary area...which spasms through out the whole uterine area.

Had my Progesterone check yesterday, they said its all good (phew, because i am normally have very low prgestorone levels, which makes it hard to sustain a pregnancy)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Sweet Lullaby said:


> AFM : i am 8dpiui today. I dont know what i am feeling, am i feeling the effects of the Pregnyl i took last night? Or TWW symptoms?
> 
> Feeling very heavy chested and sore boobs (i dont ever get throbbing boob pains)
> AF Cramps for the last 3 days, Non stop. It feels like ful on AF pains, without the bleeding
> I also feel very "tangled" and "knotted" near the ovary area...which spasms through out the whole uterine area.
> 
> Had my Progesterone check yesterday, they said its all good (phew, because i am normally have very low prgestorone levels, which makes it hard to sustain a pregnancy)

This TWW is so frustrating! I totally understand how you feel, it's so hard to not symptom spot when you just don't know what's going on and you really just want it do much... hang in there!


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> AFM : i am 8dpiui today. I dont know what i am feeling, am i feeling the effects of the Pregnyl i took last night? Or TWW symptoms?
> 
> Feeling very heavy chested and sore boobs (i dont ever get throbbing boob pains)
> AF Cramps for the last 3 days, Non stop. It feels like ful on AF pains, without the bleeding
> I also feel very "tangled" and "knotted" near the ovary area...which spasms through out the whole uterine area.
> 
> Had my Progesterone check yesterday, they said its all good (phew, because i am normally have very low prgestorone levels, which makes it hard to sustain a pregnancy)

Oh! I hope this is all VERY meaningful!! You'll know soon!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, I have GREAT news!! I went in for my 2nd follicle check, and I have THREE big follicles!! :happydance: Two on the left side, one at 15mm and one at 17mm; and one on the right at 15mm. The plan: They want the follicles a wee bit bigger, so I'm going back Monday for one more follicle check. Everything should look good by then, and if so, we'll do the IUI on Tuesday.


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T - sorry for the bfn hun....that is so upsetting....huge hug!
> 
> Damie - you are right...pray pray pray for those bfps....
> 
> Mrsw - I believe they usually like to see your follies around 18mm...but if you are not triggering and had a natural surge then that is probably why he went ahead with the IUI.
> 
> JM - I ov on my own and my dr still makes me take the trigger...even when I did timed bd. I would get a surge and she woudl tell me to take it anyway as it only helps things along. I would maybe ask about doing injectibles and a trigger next cycle.....which will give you more follies which means more targets and timing can be more accurate with the trigger.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test and those waiting to ov!
> 
> Afm - I started my femara last night....I have an appt on cd 8 for an ultrasound and some bloodwork and that is also the day i start my gonal F.
> 
> I know I should have asked how big the good one was...but he said I had two so I immediately thought *twins!! *which is what I am hoping for... but he said that the chance that egg will produce anything is less than %5 so I was kinda bummed.I will be happy with one though!
> He did say that the other egg was very good so I am assuming it was the right size! Which is wonderful, but before he left he said "Don't get your hopes up usually it takes four tries" :(
> so.... I am not hoping, but praying really hard!
> I am taking femara but we are not and have not talked about anything else such as trigger shots....He just did my Ultra sound and checked the size and basted me!
> *Quick update*: I had surgery a month ago for my stage two endometiosis... My egg is not big enough without the help of meds and he said my mucus is too thick and after my PC test he found NO sperms at all :( so those are the problems I have ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Dont be disheartned hun :) stay positive. My nurse who performed my IUI said "IUI's are not successful at all". Why ony earth would she tell me that? Then i told her, that my first IUI was a success..and she was surprised GRRR.
> 
> Good luck, how is the TWW going for uClick to expand...

Some docs and nurses can be really insensitive, the should always try to give their patients hope not the other way round. I always try not to listen to them cos they are just there to put me thru. God is the miracle worker. So whatever anyone say I try to only pick the ones that are positive. :dust: to you all


----------



## Damie

Kat S said:


> Well, I have GREAT news!! I went in for my 2nd follicle check, and I have THREE big follicles!! :happydance: Two on the left side, one at 15mm and one at 17mm; and one on the right at 15mm. The plan: They want the follicles a wee bit bigger, so I'm going back Monday for one more follicle check. Everything should look good by then, and if so, we'll do the IUI on Tuesday.

Congrats Kat S, hope they develop into 18mm by Monday. All the best by then


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet - ok well they checked your progesterone and it is good...so the spotting couldnt be from that right? I am praying it was implantation for you!

mrswe - that is great you know what the problem is. I have never had the post coital test done cuz I dont live in the same country as my RE....but they might try and do it this time while I am there for the IUI. BTW what the dr said about it usually taking 4 times is a crock of cow dung....It can happen anytime!

Kat - that is wonderful news on your follies....woohoo...good luck with the IUI!


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> KarenH : How are you going. Have you had ur IUI yet?

Nope. I go in for a follicle check on monday and if everything looks good i will trigger that night and then have my iui on wednesday.


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T - sorry for the bfn hun....that is so upsetting....huge hug!
> 
> Damie - you are right...pray pray pray for those bfps....
> 
> Mrsw - I believe they usually like to see your follies around 18mm...but if you are not triggering and had a natural surge then that is probably why he went ahead with the IUI.
> 
> JM - I ov on my own and my dr still makes me take the trigger...even when I did timed bd. I would get a surge and she woudl tell me to take it anyway as it only helps things along. I would maybe ask about doing injectibles and a trigger next cycle.....which will give you more follies which means more targets and timing can be more accurate with the trigger.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test and those waiting to ov!
> 
> Afm - I started my femara last night....I have an appt on cd 8 for an ultrasound and some bloodwork and that is also the day i start my gonal F.
> 
> I know I should have asked how big the good one was...but he said I had two so I immediately thought *twins!! *which is what I am hoping for... but he said that the chance that egg will produce anything is less than %5 so I was kinda bummed.I will be happy with one though!
> He did say that the other egg was very good so I am assuming it was the right size! Which is wonderful, but before he left he said "Don't get your hopes up usually it takes four tries" :(
> so.... I am not hoping, but praying really hard!
> I am taking femara but we are not and have not talked about anything else such as trigger shots....He just did my Ultra sound and checked the size and basted me!
> *Quick update*: I had surgery a month ago for my stage two endometiosis... My egg is not big enough without the help of meds and he said my mucus is too thick and after my PC test he found NO sperms at all :( so those are the problems I have ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Dont be disheartned hun :) stay positive. My nurse who performed my IUI said "IUI's are not successful at all". Why ony earth would she tell me that? Then i told her, that my first IUI was a success..and she was surprised GRRR.
> 
> Good luck, how is the TWW going for uClick to expand...

Why do they do iuis if they aren't successful?


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> AFM : i am 8dpiui today. I dont know what i am feeling, am i feeling the effects of the Pregnyl i took last night? Or TWW symptoms?
> 
> Feeling very heavy chested and sore boobs (i dont ever get throbbing boob pains)
> AF Cramps for the last 3 days, Non stop. It feels like ful on AF pains, without the bleeding
> I also feel very "tangled" and "knotted" near the ovary area...which spasms through out the whole uterine area.
> 
> Had my Progesterone check yesterday, they said its all good (phew, because i am normally have very low prgestorone levels, which makes it hard to sustain a pregnancy)

That does not sound like fun at all. I am sorry you are going through that.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Well, I have GREAT news!! I went in for my 2nd follicle check, and I have THREE big follicles!! :happydance: Two on the left side, one at 15mm and one at 17mm; and one on the right at 15mm. The plan: They want the follicles a wee bit bigger, so I'm going back Monday for one more follicle check. Everything should look good by then, and if so, we'll do the IUI on Tuesday.

Those sound great! I hope the grow!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg : Thanks hun..yes the TWW is pure torture!! How are you going?

Kat S : Thank you, i do hope all of this means something, trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up. And CoNGRATS on the 3 Awesome follies!! How good is that! Wow.. not long to go for ur IUI!!! I think this is ur month! :)

Damie : Yes, i think some doc/nurses forgets that..even though they see thousands of infertility couples...that we dont really see that. We are not just a number :( You are correct, they are just there to get us through.. God will take care of the rest :)

ttcbaby117 : Yes they said my progesterone is all good, so i am hoping its a sign! But the doubt is.. i am having regular Pregnyl shots.. i dont know how much of it is the side effects of that...

karenh : good luck hun. Not long to go at all! Hope you have nice sized follies waiting for you :). Yes i know... they forget that many women fall preg with IUI/ sometimes i thnk they want more $$. But thank god we are smarter than that... we research..and google is our best friend lol!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

AFM : I am 9dpiui today..not much to report... except that i took my Pregnyl booster on the wrong day! (1 day early) oopsie.. hope that is ok...

how silly can i be? lol


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hey ladies! I've been reading just not posting. Welcome to all the newbies and all of us in the 2ww I hope it goes by quickly! I am 9 days past my iui my beta is scheduled for next Saturday. I have had zero symptoms this round so we shall see what happens! Hopefully this is my month. If not I think we will do one more round before Christmas and hopefully try injectable :)


----------



## Damie

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading just not posting. Welcome to all the newbies and all of us in the 2ww I hope it goes by quickly! I am 9 days past my iui my beta is scheduled for next Saturday. I have had zero symptoms this round so we shall see what happens! Hopefully this is my month. If not I think we will do one more round before Christmas and hopefully try injectable :)

Thanks Posting and welcom. We hope and pray you get a BFP, symptoms or not.:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading just not posting. Welcome to all the newbies and all of us in the 2ww I hope it goes by quickly! I am 9 days past my iui my beta is scheduled for next Saturday. I have had zero symptoms this round so we shall see what happens! Hopefully this is my month. If not I think we will do one more round before Christmas and hopefully try injectable :)

Good luck to you!! Keep us posted on your results!


----------



## zimmy

I know some of you adies who have been LTTCC will understand this: It was SO HARD not to bd this week when I knew I was ovulating!! Holy cow, it was like going against every fibre in my body to not try and get pregnant! (My IUI was cancelled due to my body ovulating early a immature egg, nurse said not to bd because I could get pg and miscarry). Hopefully I'm past the danger stage now and will get AF on time so I can try again right away! Fx'd for all of you in the tww right now!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Good morning ladies. How is everyone feeling? I am only 5dpiui and I feel like it's been weeks....talk about dragging! I tested out my trigger today and it's super faint so I'm sure in a few days it will be completely out of my system. No symptoms to report, trying very hard not to symptom spot as that has got me no where in the last 16 months ttc. If anyone told me getting pregnant again after an early mc would take over a year, I would not have believed them! This really blows!


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Good morning ladies. How is everyone feeling? I am only 5dpiui and I feel like it's been weeks....talk about dragging! I tested out my trigger today and it's super faint so I'm sure in a few days it will be completely out of my system. No symptoms to report, trying very hard not to symptom spot as that has got me no where in the last 16 months ttc. If anyone told me getting pregnant again after an early mc would take over a year, I would not have believed them! This really blows!

What does it mean to "test out" the trigger? What are you testing and why?

You are so lucky to be in the TWW! I can't wait until I'm in my first post IUI TWW. Enjoy the excitement and hope!


----------



## Hope1409

Kat S said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. How is everyone feeling? I am only 5dpiui and I feel like it's been weeks....talk about dragging! I tested out my trigger today and it's super faint so I'm sure in a few days it will be completely out of my system. No symptoms to report, trying very hard not to symptom spot as that has got me no where in the last 16 months ttc. If anyone told me getting pregnant again after an early mc would take over a year, I would not have believed them! This really blows!
> 
> What does it mean to "test out" the trigger? What are you testing and why?
> 
> You are so lucky to be in the TWW! I can't wait until I'm in my first post IUI TWW. Enjoy the excitement and hope!Click to expand...

The day before my iui, I have to give myself an hcg trigger shot which makes me ovulate 24-36 hours after the shot. This is how my RE times the iui. Since the trigger shot is the hcg hormone which is the same hormone as pregnancy, if you take a hpt, it will come up positive. I had read on other threads some women test out the trigger everyday until the hpt goes negative....this way when they test after a missed period, they will know if it's a true positive pregnancy test or not.


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,
Hope you are all holding up. Its not being easy during this 2WW. Mine is more than 2 weeks and I am still counting and praying. No :BFP: yet but I have hope and I am yet to miss my period. I want to ask does anyone have leg cramps. I am having this serious pain in my right more like more like muscle pains. I always have it some days to my period but it started after my first clomid and it didn't stop even after I stopped using it. Pls dpes anyone else have the pain.
:dust:


----------



## mrswemyss

I've not had anything weird since my iui, 3 says ago...but I'm taking femara. I only had hot flashes with clomid


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I'm 4dpiui & 6dptrigger. I had my IUI on Wednesday and even though I did the trigger on Monday I do not think I ovulated until Thursday. I def had ov pains up until then and FF confirmed ov on Thursday as well. We BD Mon (trigger), Wed (IUI), and Thurs - which is when I think I ov. That's weird that it took so long from my trigger date to when I ov, right? It should be ok with the ov date, our BD and the IUI?


----------



## Keeping Faith

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I'm 4dpiui & 6dptrigger. I had my IUI on Wednesday and even though I did the trigger on Monday I do not think I ovulated until Thursday. I def had ov pains up until then and FF confirmed ov on Thursday as well. We BD Mon (trigger), Wed (IUI), and Thurs - which is when I think I ov. That's weird that it took so long from my trigger date to when I ov, right? It should be ok with the ov date, our BD and the IUI?

Hello Mrsjennyg...I see that you are taking crinone. I also I'm taking it, and was wondering if it is causing sore breats. Do you have this symptom? Thanks


----------



## binnybear

hi everyone, im new to this! I'm 9 days post IUI and sooooo impatient during this 2ww. My pregnancy test is thursday! I woke up to horrible cramps last night, anyone else had that? Im scared it was a bad sign.


----------



## binnybear

im also taking crinone, 9 days post iui and my boobs are killlllllllllllling me!!!!!


----------



## Keeping Faith

binnybear said:


> im also taking crinone, 9 days post iui and my boobs are killlllllllllllling me!!!!!

Hello binnybear I also I'm taking that. My breast are super sore do you think it is the gel that is causing it?


----------



## Kat S

binnybear said:


> hi everyone, im new to this! I'm 9 days post IUI and sooooo impatient during this 2ww. My pregnancy test is thursday! I woke up to horrible cramps last night, anyone else had that? Im scared it was a bad sign.

I have no idea if that's a sign at all, but sending you luck and :dust:!!


----------



## jen1019

I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.


----------



## kaimaka

Hi ladies! I am 7dpiui and having strong cramps. The left side of my uterus also hurts, it feels like there's so much pressure there. I hope it's not a cyst :( . Anyone else having the same symptom? It's really annoying today, especially because I'm at work. I may just close my door and lay down on the floor. Lol!


----------



## kaimaka

jen1019 said:


> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.

That is so amazing! You're giving me some hope. My follicle was only 16.9 when I triggered. Yay! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Damie

jen1019 said:


> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.

Congratulations! Jen1019 I pray its permanent, how many dpIUI are you. I am happy for you:dust: :hugs:


----------



## karenh

LindsayB721: I hope you are preggers. Your plan sounds just like mine. IF this month doesnt work, we will try one more before Christmas, hopefully with the injectables. Good luck to you!

Zimmy: Sorry you had to take the month off, but congratz on your strength!

Hope1409: The TWW does seem like it takes about 2 years. Good luck with not symptom spotting. I really hope you get your BFP soon.

Damie: Hmm weird. I had some leg pain past week. However I am mid cycle so I dont see how it could be related.

Mrsjennyg: I you bd thrusday and IUI was Wednesday and you ovulated Thursday you should be fine! I hope you caught that egg!

Binnybear: Welcome!

Jen1019: Oh my gosh! Yay! Conratz on your BFP! That is so exciting! I hope the bloods come back great and that little bean keeps growing!

Kaimakal: I am sorry you are in pain. I really hope it isnt a cyst. I dont know what that means though. I hope you feel better soon.

AFM: I have my follicle check in 3 hours. I really hope I have more than one. Yesterday while sitting in church all of a sudden I thought I felt myself ovulating. Then I went home and took an OPK and it was negative. If I did ovulate this month will be a bfn. DH has refused to bd. It hasnt been a good month.


----------



## jen1019

kaimaka said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.
> 
> That is so amazing! You're giving me some hope. My follicle was only 16.9 when I triggered. Yay! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I was so sure that we were out since we were only at 17, and he thought only the 1 was big enough. I hope you get your BFP, too!



Damie said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.
> 
> Congratulations! Jen1019 I pray its permanent, how many dpIUI are you. I am happy for you:dust: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm 16dpiui today, I am hoping that everything is 100% perfect. Really want a sticky bean. :) I call tomorrow am for blood test results at 10 am. 



karenh said:


> LindsayB721: I hope you are preggers. Your plan sounds just like mine. IF this month doesnt work, we will try one more before Christmas, hopefully with the injectables. Good luck to you!
> 
> Zimmy: Sorry you had to take the month off, but congratz on your strength!
> 
> Hope1409: The TWW does seem like it takes about 2 years. Good luck with not symptom spotting. I really hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Damie: Hmm weird. I had some leg pain past week. However I am mid cycle so I dont see how it could be related.
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I you bd thrusday and IUI was Wednesday and you ovulated Thursday you should be fine! I hope you caught that egg!
> 
> Binnybear: Welcome!
> 
> Jen1019: Oh my gosh! Yay! Conratz on your BFP! That is so exciting! I hope the bloods come back great and that little bean keeps growing!
> 
> Kaimakal: I am sorry you are in pain. I really hope it isnt a cyst. I dont know what that means though. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM: I have my follicle check in 3 hours. I really hope I have more than one. Yesterday while sitting in church all of a sudden I thought I felt myself ovulating. Then I went home and took an OPK and it was negative. If I did ovulate this month will be a bfn. DH has refused to bd. It hasnt been a good month.

I have been there with my DH before. He used to tell me "I'm tired". I get it BUT I am forking out all of this money for the appts and meds, do we want it to be for nothing? I didn't really symptom spot because I was SO sure I was out. Some major cramping around my ovaries, I thought maybe they were overstimulated from the injectables, and I had a cyst. But that has gone away. I had my normal cramps and pains before I spotted the other day, but it's done now. So, hopefully the spotting was normal and not a sign of anything bad!:dohh:


----------



## karenh

jen1019 said:


> I have been there with my DH before. He used to tell me "I'm tired". I get it BUT I am forking out all of this money for the appts and meds, do we want it to be for nothing? I didn't really symptom spot because I was SO sure I was out. Some major cramping around my ovaries, I thought maybe they were overstimulated from the injectables, and I had a cyst. But that has gone away. I had my normal cramps and pains before I spotted the other day, but it's done now. So, hopefully the spotting was normal and not a sign of anything bad!:dohh:

Spotting can be normal. Everything should be fine.


----------



## Damie

jen1019 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.
> 
> That is so amazing! You're giving me some hope. My follicle was only 16.9 when I triggered. Yay! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I was so sure that we were out since we were only at 17, and he thought only the 1 was big enough. I hope you get your BFP, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Jen1019 I pray its permanent, how many dpIUI are you. I am happy for you:dust: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 16dpiui today, I am hoping that everything is 100% perfect. Really want a sticky bean. :) I call tomorrow am for blood test results at 10 am.
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> LindsayB721: I hope you are preggers. Your plan sounds just like mine. IF this month doesnt work, we will try one more before Christmas, hopefully with the injectables. Good luck to you!
> 
> Zimmy: Sorry you had to take the month off, but congratz on your strength!
> 
> Hope1409: The TWW does seem like it takes about 2 years. Good luck with not symptom spotting. I really hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Damie: Hmm weird. I had some leg pain past week. However I am mid cycle so I dont see how it could be related.
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I you bd thrusday and IUI was Wednesday and you ovulated Thursday you should be fine! I hope you caught that egg!
> 
> Binnybear: Welcome!
> 
> Jen1019: Oh my gosh! Yay! Conratz on your BFP! That is so exciting! I hope the bloods come back great and that little bean keeps growing!
> 
> Kaimakal: I am sorry you are in pain. I really hope it isnt a cyst. I dont know what that means though. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM: I have my follicle check in 3 hours. I really hope I have more than one. Yesterday while sitting in church all of a sudden I thought I felt myself ovulating. Then I went home and took an OPK and it was negative. If I did ovulate this month will be a bfn. DH has refused to bd. It hasnt been a good month.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there with my DH before. He used to tell me "I'm tired". I get it BUT I am forking out all of this money for the appts and meds, do we want it to be for nothing? I didn't really symptom spot because I was SO sure I was out. Some major cramping around my ovaries, I thought maybe they were overstimulated from the injectables, and I had a cyst. But that has gone away. I had my normal cramps and pains before I spotted the other day, but it's done now. So, hopefully the spotting was normal and not a sign of anything bad!:dohh:Click to expand...

I am still dancing for you Jen, I am sooo glad. It well and thanks for sharing the good news. More :BFP:s to come ladies


----------



## Hope1409

Congratulations jen....happy and healthy 9 months to ya!!! Now sprinkle some of that baby dust our way, haha :)


----------



## Kat S

My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward!


----------



## kaimaka

Kat S said:


> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward!

Those are good size follicles! Good luck with the IUI tomorrow! Hope you get a BFP!


----------



## FirstTry

jen1019 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.
> 
> That is so amazing! You're giving me some hope. My follicle was only 16.9 when I triggered. Yay! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I was so sure that we were out since we were only at 17, and he thought only the 1 was big enough. I hope you get your BFP, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Jen1019 I pray its permanent, how many dpIUI are you. I am happy for you:dust: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 16dpiui today, I am hoping that everything is 100% perfect. Really want a sticky bean. :) I call tomorrow am for blood test results at 10 am.
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> LindsayB721: I hope you are preggers. Your plan sounds just like mine. IF this month doesnt work, we will try one more before Christmas, hopefully with the injectables. Good luck to you!
> 
> Zimmy: Sorry you had to take the month off, but congratz on your strength!
> 
> Hope1409: The TWW does seem like it takes about 2 years. Good luck with not symptom spotting. I really hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Damie: Hmm weird. I had some leg pain past week. However I am mid cycle so I dont see how it could be related.
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I you bd thrusday and IUI was Wednesday and you ovulated Thursday you should be fine! I hope you caught that egg!
> 
> Binnybear: Welcome!
> 
> Jen1019: Oh my gosh! Yay! Conratz on your BFP! That is so exciting! I hope the bloods come back great and that little bean keeps growing!
> 
> Kaimakal: I am sorry you are in pain. I really hope it isnt a cyst. I dont know what that means though. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM: I have my follicle check in 3 hours. I really hope I have more than one. Yesterday while sitting in church all of a sudden I thought I felt myself ovulating. Then I went home and took an OPK and it was negative. If I did ovulate this month will be a bfn. DH has refused to bd. It hasnt been a good month.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there with my DH before. He used to tell me "I'm tired". I get it BUT I am forking out all of this money for the appts and meds, do we want it to be for nothing? I didn't really symptom spot because I was SO sure I was out. Some major cramping around my ovaries, I thought maybe they were overstimulated from the injectables, and I had a cyst. But that has gone away. I had my normal cramps and pains before I spotted the other day, but it's done now. So, hopefully the spotting was normal and not a sign of anything bad!:dohh:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!!!

Had you tested prior to today and gotten a BFN?


----------



## Damie

Kat S said:


> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward!

Woah they look beautiful. Hope you get the best result and that includes a :BFP: and 9 month of blissful preg. :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

kaimaka said:


> Hi ladies! I am 7dpiui and having strong cramps. The left side of my uterus also hurts, it feels like there's so much pressure there. I hope it's not a cyst :( . Anyone else having the same symptom? It's really annoying today, especially because I'm at work. I may just close my door and lay down on the floor. Lol!

Yes, I got a lot of that this month. I was convinced I had a large cyst, but then the discomfort stopped around 12dpiui. I'm 15dpiui now and pretty sure it's a bfn for me. Took blood test this morning, waiting for results.

On the other hand, Jen1019, who just got her BFP and mentioned the same feeling.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## KBrain3377

Kat S said:


> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward!

Those are great follicles Kat S, how exciting!!! (Just FYI, the ovulation test is actually picking up the HCG from the trigger, and likely not the LH from ovulation - this is b/c the LH and HCG molecules are almost identical on the molecular level. My RE always told me to not waste the ovul. tests after I triggered. The trigger itself is a guarantee that you will ov in the next 36 hours, but you likely won't be able to know when unless you can feel it, since the tests are useless at that point.) GL with your IUI!!!


----------



## karenh

I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.


----------



## Damie

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

Karenh, check Jen1090's post she had one folicle too and she got a :bfp: sooo. Have faith and pray this might just be all will give you that beautiful miracle.
:dust:


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 7dpiui and having strong cramps. The left side of my uterus also hurts, it feels like there's so much pressure there. I hope it's not a cyst :( . Anyone else having the same symptom? It's really annoying today, especially because I'm at work. I may just close my door and lay down on the floor. Lol!
> 
> Yes, I got a lot of that this month. I was convinced I had a large cyst, but then the discomfort stopped around 12dpiui. I'm 15dpiui now and pretty sure it's a bfn for me. Took blood test this morning, waiting for results.
> 
> On the other hand, Jen1019, who just got her BFP and mentioned the same feeling.
> 
> Best of luck to you!Click to expand...

I had that when I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago! Mine was likely a luteal cyst - something that is very common, and forms on the corpus luteum which is the leftover follicle after ovulation that sticks around to produce progesterone in case of a pregnancy. It's essentially a functioning cyst that goes away on it's own, and many people develop it but most cannot feel it. If you're sensitive enough to feel yourself ovulate, which is true in my case, then you will likely also feel the luteal cyst. I'm in my 6th week of pregnancy and I still feel it off and on (not real cramps anymore, just pressure) on the side which I ovulated from.


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.

That's amazing Jen! Congrats to you! Enjoy this time, isn't it so hard to think about anything else? Keep us posted as to what your betas are, I wish you a health & happy nine months!


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

Hi Karenh -are you on any pill or injectibles? I know how disappointing one follicle can be (even though you only need one!). My third try at an IUI I was on all injectiables and I only got one follicle. My doctor called it a wasted cycle since you get one follicle for free from mother nature, I didn't need to go spending $700 on the drugs for the same result. :wacko: That being said, he did say that the quality of the egg probably improved from the drugs, but I'm not sure how true that is since that cycle I chose to not even go through w/the IUI (no use in throwing good money after bad) and it was a BFN. The cycle that I did get a BFP was unmonitored and we bd-ed naturally, but I'm pretty sure I only had one egg - so try to keep your spirits up! AND the triple lining is an awesome sign as well - I never had that!


----------



## jen1019

Damie said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Karenh, check Jen1090's post she had one folicle too and she got a :bfp: sooo. Have faith and pray this might just be all will give you that beautiful miracle.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Try to have faith, Damie. I know it is hard. As soon as I found out there was only one measuring 17, I was convinced we were out. I really hope this is it for you, and that the sperm count is high for you. Keep us updated, ok?



KBrain3377 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 7dpiui and having strong cramps. The left side of my uterus also hurts, it feels like there's so much pressure there. I hope it's not a cyst :( . Anyone else having the same symptom? It's really annoying today, especially because I'm at work. I may just close my door and lay down on the floor. Lol!
> 
> Yes, I got a lot of that this month. I was convinced I had a large cyst, but then the discomfort stopped around 12dpiui. I'm 15dpiui now and pretty sure it's a bfn for me. Took blood test this morning, waiting for results.
> 
> On the other hand, Jen1019, who just got her BFP and mentioned the same feeling.
> 
> Best of luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I had that when I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago! Mine was likely a luteal cyst - something that is very common, and forms on the corpus luteum which is the leftover follicle after ovulation that sticks around to produce progesterone in case of a pregnancy. It's essentially a functioning cyst that goes away on it's own, and many people develop it but most cannot feel it. If you're sensitive enough to feel yourself ovulate, which is true in my case, then you will likely also feel the luteal cyst. I'm in my 6th week of pregnancy and I still feel it off and on (not real cramps anymore, just pressure) on the side which I ovulated from.Click to expand...

That sounds exactly like what I was having. It hasn't bothered me in probably 3-4 days, so I am hoping I won't notice it anymore. I actually do feel ovulation every cycle, so I am pretty sensitive as far as that goes.



KBrain3377 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.
> 
> That's amazing Jen! Congrats to you! Enjoy this time, isn't it so hard to think about anything else? Keep us posted as to what your betas are, I wish you a health & happy nine months!Click to expand...

I am bouncing off the walls. I just want to get my beta numbers, so that it can set my mind at ease a little bit. I am at work, and have about 2.5 hours left. Then I go to dinner with my best friend/cousin and I know I won't be able to keep it bottled up. We just don't want *everyone* knowing until 2nd tri, just in case, ya know? How have you been feeling? Any major symptoms? :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Karenh, check Jen1090's post she had one folicle too and she got a :bfp: sooo. Have faith and pray this might just be all will give you that beautiful miracle.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Try to have faith, Damie. I know it is hard. As soon as I found out there was only one measuring 17, I was convinced we were out. I really hope this is it for you, and that the sperm count is high for you. Keep us updated, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 7dpiui and having strong cramps. The left side of my uterus also hurts, it feels like there's so much pressure there. I hope it's not a cyst :( . Anyone else having the same symptom? It's really annoying today, especially because I'm at work. I may just close my door and lay down on the floor. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got a lot of that this month. I was convinced I had a large cyst, but then the discomfort stopped around 12dpiui. I'm 15dpiui now and pretty sure it's a bfn for me. Took blood test this morning, waiting for results.
> 
> On the other hand, Jen1019, who just got her BFP and mentioned the same feeling.
> 
> Best of luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I had that when I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago! Mine was likely a luteal cyst - something that is very common, and forms on the corpus luteum which is the leftover follicle after ovulation that sticks around to produce progesterone in case of a pregnancy. It's essentially a functioning cyst that goes away on it's own, and many people develop it but most cannot feel it. If you're sensitive enough to feel yourself ovulate, which is true in my case, then you will likely also feel the luteal cyst. I'm in my 6th week of pregnancy and I still feel it off and on (not real cramps anymore, just pressure) on the side which I ovulated from.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds exactly like what I was having. It hasn't bothered me in probably 3-4 days, so I am hoping I won't notice it anymore. I actually do feel ovulation every cycle, so I am pretty sensitive as far as that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock, friends! I took a dollar tree test which gave me a :BFP: and then a clear blue digital :bfp: ... I go today for bloodwork, and get results tomorrow. I am totally and utterly amazed right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for the bloodwork.Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing Jen! Congrats to you! Enjoy this time, isn't it so hard to think about anything else? Keep us posted as to what your betas are, I wish you a health & happy nine months!Click to expand...
> 
> I am bouncing off the walls. I just want to get my beta numbers, so that it can set my mind at ease a little bit. I am at work, and have about 2.5 hours left. Then I go to dinner with my best friend/cousin and I know I won't be able to keep it bottled up. We just don't want *everyone* knowing until 2nd tri, just in case, ya know? How have you been feeling? Any major symptoms? :hugs:Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel!!! I actually texted my best friend a pic of my extremely faint BFP from my bathroom - that was BEFORE I came out and told my poor DH!!! :haha: That's how good I am about keeping my mouth shut. So far I've only told my three closest friends and no one else, while DH has not told anyone. This Friday we go in for the first scan to see the heartbeat (I hope!) and then assuming everything is on track, we'll tell my parents. As for everyone else, we're gonna wait till at least 13 or 14 weeks. As for symptoms, I've been exhausted beyond all recognition, been going to bed at 10 pm every nite (I'm a night owl usually), some nausea that comes and goes and lots and lots of bloating! FUN!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck tomorrow Kat! Your follicle sizes sound great so fingers crossed this is your cycle :)

Afm-nothing new, just the typical tww dragging on and on. I am 5dpiui and nothing out of the ordinary yet. I have been real busy the last few days so that's helping me not symptom spot. I am helping plan two baby showers for next month so that's distracting in itself.....difficult to say the least, but distracting. I just keep telling myself that one day soon I will be planning my own baby shower :)


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Hi Karenh -are you on any pill or injectibles? I know how disappointing one follicle can be (even though you only need one!). My third try at an IUI I was on all injectiables and I only got one follicle. My doctor called it a wasted cycle since you get one follicle for free from mother nature, I didn't need to go spending $700 on the drugs for the same result. :wacko: That being said, he did say that the quality of the egg probably improved from the drugs, but I'm not sure how true that is since that cycle I chose to not even go through w/the IUI (no use in throwing good money after bad) and it was a BFN. The cycle that I did get a BFP was unmonitored and we bd-ed naturally, but I'm pretty sure I only had one egg - so try to keep your spirits up! AND the triple lining is an awesome sign as well - I never had that!Click to expand...

I am on 7.5mg of Femara. This is my second cycle with the same regimend. I know all you need is one, but There is nothing different this cycle from last so what makes this work and not last month? I feel as though it is a waist of money to only get one follicle. I really want to move on to injections next month. I just have to figure out when is the best time to bring it up with my doc. How are you doing? Are you sick?


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Hi Karenh -are you on any pill or injectibles? I know how disappointing one follicle can be (even though you only need one!). My third try at an IUI I was on all injectiables and I only got one follicle. My doctor called it a wasted cycle since you get one follicle for free from mother nature, I didn't need to go spending $700 on the drugs for the same result. :wacko: That being said, he did say that the quality of the egg probably improved from the drugs, but I'm not sure how true that is since that cycle I chose to not even go through w/the IUI (no use in throwing good money after bad) and it was a BFN. The cycle that I did get a BFP was unmonitored and we bd-ed naturally, but I'm pretty sure I only had one egg - so try to keep your spirits up! AND the triple lining is an awesome sign as well - I never had that!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on 7.5mg of Femara. This is my second cycle with the same regimend. I know all you need is one, but There is nothing different this cycle from last so what makes this work and not last month? I feel as though it is a waist of money to only get one follicle. I really want to move on to injections next month. I just have to figure out when is the best time to bring it up with my doc. How are you doing? Are you sick?Click to expand...

I would bring it up to him asap - if you don't want to have to sit out a cycle and start the injections next cycle, you'll need him to give you the Rx and place the order, likely from a mail-order pharmacy since that's the most affordable route, which takes a week or so to come in the mail (shipped from Canada or Europe). My RE could not get me on injectibles fast enough - he said I had no time to waste... really he was trying to rush me into IVF, but knew that I wanted to try IUIs with injectibles first. 
I'm doing ok - moody, bloated and exhausted, but so happy to be pregnant. GL to you and keep us posted!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Keeping Faith said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- I'm 4dpiui & 6dptrigger. I had my IUI on Wednesday and even though I did the trigger on Monday I do not think I ovulated until Thursday. I def had ov pains up until then and FF confirmed ov on Thursday as well. We BD Mon (trigger), Wed (IUI), and Thurs - which is when I think I ov. That's weird that it took so long from my trigger date to when I ov, right? It should be ok with the ov date, our BD and the IUI?
> 
> Hello Mrsjennyg...I see that you are taking crinone. I also I'm taking it, and was wondering if it is causing sore breats. Do you have this symptom? ThanksClick to expand...

Hi Keeping Faith- I only started taking it on Friday and my nipples hurt that first day but they always hurt right after I ov. But so far my breasts haven't been sore and the nipple tenderness went away. How many DPIUI are you? How long have you been taking the Crinone?


----------



## jen1019

karenh said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Hi Karenh -are you on any pill or injectibles? I know how disappointing one follicle can be (even though you only need one!). My third try at an IUI I was on all injectiables and I only got one follicle. My doctor called it a wasted cycle since you get one follicle for free from mother nature, I didn't need to go spending $700 on the drugs for the same result. :wacko: That being said, he did say that the quality of the egg probably improved from the drugs, but I'm not sure how true that is since that cycle I chose to not even go through w/the IUI (no use in throwing good money after bad) and it was a BFN. The cycle that I did get a BFP was unmonitored and we bd-ed naturally, but I'm pretty sure I only had one egg - so try to keep your spirits up! AND the triple lining is an awesome sign as well - I never had that!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on 7.5mg of Femara. This is my second cycle with the same regimend. I know all you need is one, but There is nothing different this cycle from last so what makes this work and not last month? I feel as though it is a waist of money to only get one follicle. I really want to move on to injections next month. I just have to figure out when is the best time to bring it up with my doc. How are you doing? Are you sick?Click to expand...

I had 2 cycles on Clomid with no luck, and then my doctor went to injectables. They just have a better success rate with the injectables. It's expensive, and I think that is why if you have insurance they are required to do the Clomid route first. One 950iu pen without insurance would have been about $825, and then there's the testing and actually IUI. I hope that things work out for you. We only had one follie with the gonal f, and my RE and I were both disappointed. I'm glad we went through with it anyways. The only thing different was a higher sperm count. I would at least see about triggering, even if you dont' do the IUI because at least your timing would be a bit better. :hugs: I really hope it works out, and understand how frustrating it can be.


----------



## karenh

jen1019 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Hi Karenh -are you on any pill or injectibles? I know how disappointing one follicle can be (even though you only need one!). My third try at an IUI I was on all injectiables and I only got one follicle. My doctor called it a wasted cycle since you get one follicle for free from mother nature, I didn't need to go spending $700 on the drugs for the same result. :wacko: That being said, he did say that the quality of the egg probably improved from the drugs, but I'm not sure how true that is since that cycle I chose to not even go through w/the IUI (no use in throwing good money after bad) and it was a BFN. The cycle that I did get a BFP was unmonitored and we bd-ed naturally, but I'm pretty sure I only had one egg - so try to keep your spirits up! AND the triple lining is an awesome sign as well - I never had that!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on 7.5mg of Femara. This is my second cycle with the same regimend. I know all you need is one, but There is nothing different this cycle from last so what makes this work and not last month? I feel as though it is a waist of money to only get one follicle. I really want to move on to injections next month. I just have to figure out when is the best time to bring it up with my doc. How are you doing? Are you sick?Click to expand...
> 
> I had 2 cycles on Clomid with no luck, and then my doctor went to injectables. They just have a better success rate with the injectables. It's expensive, and I think that is why if you have insurance they are required to do the Clomid route first. One 950iu pen without insurance would have been about $825, and then there's the testing and actually IUI. I hope that things work out for you. We only had one follie with the gonal f, and my RE and I were both disappointed. I'm glad we went through with it anyways. The only thing different was a higher sperm count. I would at least see about triggering, even if you dont' do the IUI because at least your timing would be a bit better. :hugs: I really hope it works out, and understand how frustrating it can be.Click to expand...

Thanks. DH dosn't have any issues, last iui he had 70 mill after wash. We don't have any coverage from our insurence which is why I am frustrated with how slow it is going. If it is going to take three eggs to get the one that works, give them to me all right now. I need to just relax, do the IUI wednesday and see what happens. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mrs. T

Hey FirstTry :hugs:

Sorry about your :bfn:. That sucks! 

Do you have any plans for another go?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Jen: wow congrats on ur BFP!! Thats such good news! My last IUI pregnancy i only had 1 follie too. But it was 21.5mm. This time i have 1 only and its 17mm.. kinda scared.


I am 11dpiui today ... not far to go for testing... I am getting all positive HPTs... due to my last pregnyl shot. I am now testing out the pregnyl.


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs. T said:


> Hey FirstTry :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about your :bfn:. That sucks!
> 
> Do you have any plans for another go?

Thank you, Mrs T. I think we're going to try another IUI immediately. We only have one more this year on insurance (pays part), but might as well use it now. If it doesn't work, it's on to IVF in January, when our new, expensive insurance starts.


----------



## kaimaka

Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???


----------



## Hope1409

kaimaka said:


> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???

praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## kaimaka

Hope1409 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???
> 
> praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:Click to expand...

I am 8dpiui. My symptoms didn't really start until yesterday. Last cycle I had symptoms from the ovidrel right away. This cycle, it waited until 7dpiui and the floodgates of symptom heaven just opened up ;). I hope this is our month! Good luck to you too! Lots of :dust:


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,
I am at the clinic now waiting for my test result. I am one day passed my menstral period. Negative result on home test but I am holding on to my faith it can still happen.:thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Hope you all are doing gr8 those on 2WW. It's goona be a gr8 month for us:dust:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hope1409 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???
> 
> praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:Click to expand...



Omg can i relate. So peckish. I blame the pregnyl lol

I am 11dpiui and u


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

kaimaka said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???
> 
> praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am 8dpiui. My symptoms didn't really start until yesterday. Last cycle I had symptoms from the ovidrel right away. This cycle, it waited until 7dpiui and the floodgates of symptom heaven just opened up ;). I hope this is our month! Good luck to you too! Lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Oooh good luck.... dont they say.. symptoms happen after implantation? Which is usually after 5dpo? Good luck hun.

AFM : i feeling sick. Nausea.. i dont know if its from my last pregnyl or not. I had NO nausea in my last preg


----------



## karenh

Kaimaka: I hope the symptoms showing is a good thing. When do you think you will test?

Damie: Good luck! What are your plans next cycle if you get your BFN?

Sweet Lullaby: I am sorry you arent feeling well. When is your beta?

AFM: I took the trigger last night. IUI is at 11:15 tomorrow. Praying that is works. However, I plan to talk to the doc about injectables for next cycle as I dont have much hope.


----------



## jen1019

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am at the clinic now waiting for my test result. I am one day passed my menstral period. Negative result on home test but I am holding on to my faith it can still happen.:thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> Hope you all are doing gr8 those on 2WW. It's goona be a gr8 month for us:dust:

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Damie! Off to call the doctor, hoping the bloodwork confirms my hpt's yesterday :winkwink:


----------



## karenh

jen1019 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am at the clinic now waiting for my test result. I am one day passed my menstral period. Negative result on home test but I am holding on to my faith it can still happen.:thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> Hope you all are doing gr8 those on 2WW. It's goona be a gr8 month for us:dust:
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Damie! Off to call the doctor, hoping the bloodwork confirms my hpt's yesterday :winkwink:Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Damie

jen1019 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am at the clinic now waiting for my test result. I am one day passed my menstral period. Negative result on home test but I am holding on to my faith it can still happen.:thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> Hope you all are doing gr8 those on 2WW. It's goona be a gr8 month for us:dust:
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Damie! Off to call the doctor, hoping the bloodwork confirms my hpt's yesterday :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Jen, I am sure he is gonna confirm it. So start enjoying the baby glow.:hugs:


karenh said:


> Kaimaka: I hope the symptoms showing is a good thing. When do you think you will test?
> 
> Damie: Good luck! What are your plans next cycle if you get your BFN?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I am sorry you arent feeling well. When is your beta?
> 
> AFM: I took the trigger last night. IUI is at 11:15 tomorrow. Praying that is works. However, I plan to talk to the doc about injectables for next cycle as I dont have much hope.

Thanks Karenh, the doctor went with the home test and gave me a negative.::grr:


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,

I want to give you a brief of how my day went. Did a home test and got a :bfn:, then went to the confirm my true status and I was told by the doctor after the test the IUIwasnt successful:growlmad::cry:

I don't know what to believe because I am yet to see my AF which is never late by the way but has choose not to come this time around. The doctor said this could be due to the drugs I am taking and that i should discontinue them.

She also suggested we try another cycle of IUI immediately and if it doesn't work we move to IVF. She said I should start taking an hormonal drug "dostinex". I asked her why since we haven't tested to confirm that was the problem she is of the opinion that I should try it right away and do the test when my period starts.

She said I had a good cycle with four follicles above 18mm and the 
:spermy: looked beautiful too so they cannot confirm what happened. I wanted to know how sure she was I ovulated but she said that isn't in doubt. I wish there was a way she could confirm that. 

So I am waiting for AF and I pray it doesn't come because I have read cases where people have negative. Results but still turn out pregnant.

If it does come I would start another cycle of IUI. Last one was clomid day 2-6 and menopur injections every other day four times.

Please does anyone have any other I suggestions maybe I can pitch it in to my doctor.

Thanks for all the Prayers.
:dust::hug:


----------



## jen1019

Oh honey, I am so sorry! Have they discussed doing injectables like Gonal F or Bravelle? They are so much easier on your body than the Clomid, but more expensive. I didn't have any luck with the Clomid-- it thinned out my lining a lot. I am keeping my fingers crossed that whatever your next step is, that it works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## Laura R

Hey all! I'm on 11 DPO today and took a "5 days sooner" preg test that came back negative. I know it might be a tad early but I just have a feeling that I'm not pregnant. This is my 3rd IUI so if it is negative, I'm taking a much needed break from fertility treatments before moving onto IVF!! I really enjoy being on this site though and reading how everything else is doing. I'm sending good vibes you way!


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???
> 
> praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg can i relate. So peckish. I blame the pregnyl lol
> 
> I am 11dpiui and uClick to expand...


I used ovidrel, I think it's the same as pregnyl. But I am on progesterone too. So that might be causing me to eat everything in plain sight. ;)


----------



## kaimaka

karenh said:


> Kaimaka: I hope the symptoms showing is a good thing. When do you think you will test?
> 
> Damie: Good luck! What are your plans next cycle if you get your BFN?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I am sorry you arent feeling well. When is your beta?
> 
> AFM: I took the trigger last night. IUI is at 11:15 tomorrow. Praying that is works. However, I plan to talk to the doc about injectables for next cycle as I dont have much hope.

My beta is scheduled on the 30th.


----------



## KBrain3377

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to give you a brief of how my day went. Did a home test and got a :bfn:, then went to the confirm my true status and I was told by the doctor after the test the IUIwasnt successful:growlmad::cry:
> 
> I don't know what to believe because I am yet to see my AF which is never late by the way but has choose not to come this time around. The doctor said this could be due to the drugs I am taking and that i should discontinue them.
> 
> She also suggested we try another cycle of IUI immediately and if it doesn't work we move to IVF. She said I should start taking an hormonal drug "dostinex". I asked her why since we haven't tested to confirm that was the problem she is of the opinion that I should try it right away and do the test when my period starts.
> 
> She said I had a good cycle with four follicles above 18mm and the
> :spermy: looked beautiful too so they cannot confirm what happened. I wanted to know how sure she was I ovulated but she said that isn't in doubt. I wish there was a way she could confirm that.
> 
> So I am waiting for AF and I pray it doesn't come because I have read cases where people have negative. Results but still turn out pregnant.
> 
> If it does come I would start another cycle of IUI. Last one was clomid day 2-6 and menopur injections every other day four times.
> 
> Please does anyone have any other I suggestions maybe I can pitch it in to my doctor.
> 
> Thanks for all the Prayers.
> :dust::hug:

Hi Damie- I'm so sorry for your BFN! Try to keep your spirits up, tomorrow is another cycle and another chance. As for the dostinex - do you have elevated levels of prolactin? If not, than I'm not sure why your doc would prescribe this for you, did she tell you anything more about it? 
I know it's tough to reconcile as to what went wrong, but just remember that even if everything is perfect and the timing is exact (which it sounds like it was for you) a couple only has a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle. Good luck to you in your next cycle, I hope it will be your lucky one! Also, have you tried Femara instead of Chlomid? A lot of people tolerate it better and it does not thin out your lining like Chlomid does.


----------



## Kat S

*Jen1019*

Hey, congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! :flower:

I can't help but notice that your DHs post wash count went up considerably on the 3rd IUI. Did you guys do anything different to make that occur or was it just good luck?


----------



## Chris_25

Congratulations Jen! 

Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual. 

Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!


----------



## KBrain3377

This is exciting - there are quite a few ladies on here that should be testing in the next few days. I'm excited for everyone and I hope that a number of you will be joining me in the June 2013 Bumps thread :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: Let's get those BFP ladies!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

So I am sooo hoping to see some more bfps coming in....Jen - congrats hun that is so awesome.

This is such an awesome thread....so much positivity to feed off of.

Afm -CD8.....

I had an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results letter today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooowanting this to work.


----------



## karenh

Damie: I am so sorry for your negative. Take a little time to grieve. I hope next cycle works. How many IUIs have you done? By the way, I love in your signature how it says you hope the Lord blesses you with one of each. That is what DH and I are praying for as well.

Laura R: Sorry for the negative. Maybe a few more days will help, but I totally understand the feeling out thing. Enjoy the break if that is what you get.

Kaimaka: Not too long until the 30th! Only one more week to go!

KBrain3377: I love that you are here cheering us on. You are so encouraging. That you so much!

Ttcbaby117: That is awesome with 4 follicles! I hope the shots help them grow and you get you BFP!


----------



## Maksmama

I am 12 dpiui and got a faint :bfp:!!! I used an internet dip strip this morning and it came up very faint. So faint that my husband said he saw nothing. So I stopped at walmart and bought one of their cheap 88 cent ones. I just took it and it came up darker than this mornings but it's still faint. I have my beta Thursday. I'm so excited and kinda in disbelief.


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am at the clinic now waiting for my test result. I am one day passed my menstral period. Negative result on home test but I am holding on to my faith it can still happen.:thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> Hope you all are doing gr8 those on 2WW. It's goona be a gr8 month for us:dust:
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Damie! Off to call the doctor, hoping the bloodwork confirms my hpt's yesterday :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey Jen - did you get your numbers back? We're dying to know over here! Have you joined the June 2013 bumps thread yet? It's HUGE, with so many people it gets hard to keep track. I still feel the most at home w/these ladies here, maybe b/c I sympathize with all the struggles, and the excitement of a BFP is sooo much more exciting when you've waited for it for a while, isn't it?


----------



## karenh

Maksmama said:


> I am 12 dpiui and got a faint :bfp:!!! I used an internet dip strip this morning and it came up very faint. So faint that my husband said he saw nothing. So I stopped a walmart and bought one of their cheap 88 cent ones. I just took it and it came up darker than this mornings but it's still faint. I have my beta Thursday. I'm so excited and kinda in disbelief.

Yay! Congratz! I hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## KBrain3377

Maksmama said:


> I am 12 dpiui and got a faint :bfp:!!! I used an internet dip strip this morning and it came up very faint. So faint that my husband said he saw nothing. So I stopped a walmart and bought one of their cheap 88 cent ones. I just took it and it came up darker than this mornings but it's still faint. I have my beta Thursday. I'm so excited and kinda in disbelief.


:happydance::happydance::happydance:That's amazing!!!! Congrats to you and your DH! If you're anything like me, you will spend the next two days before your beta peeing on any stick you can find....:wacko: It is so exciting to watch that line get darker! Enjoy the excitement! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

karenh said:


> Kaimaka: I hope the symptoms showing is a good thing. When do you think you will test?
> 
> Damie: Good luck! What are your plans next cycle if you get your BFN?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I am sorry you arent feeling well. When is your beta?
> 
> AFM: I took the trigger last night. IUI is at 11:15 tomorrow. Praying that is works. However, I plan to talk to the doc about injectables for next cycle as I dont have much hope.

good luck hun. just remember..positive thinking ok... it WILL work:)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to give you a brief of how my day went. Did a home test and got a :bfn:, then went to the confirm my true status and I was told by the doctor after the test the IUIwasnt successful:growlmad::cry:
> 
> I don't know what to believe because I am yet to see my AF which is never late by the way but has choose not to come this time around. The doctor said this could be due to the drugs I am taking and that i should discontinue them.
> 
> She also suggested we try another cycle of IUI immediately and if it doesn't work we move to IVF. She said I should start taking an hormonal drug "dostinex". I asked her why since we haven't tested to confirm that was the problem she is of the opinion that I should try it right away and do the test when my period starts.
> 
> She said I had a good cycle with four follicles above 18mm and the
> :spermy: looked beautiful too so they cannot confirm what happened. I wanted to know how sure she was I ovulated but she said that isn't in doubt. I wish there was a way she could confirm that.
> 
> So I am waiting for AF and I pray it doesn't come because I have read cases where people have negative. Results but still turn out pregnant.
> 
> If it does come I would start another cycle of IUI. Last one was clomid day 2-6 and menopur injections every other day four times.
> 
> Please does anyone have any other I suggestions maybe I can pitch it in to my doctor.
> 
> Thanks for all the Prayers.
> :dust::hug:

i am so sorry hun. Did they not do a blood test? why did they only do a urine test... some ladies dont register on a urine test till much later?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Laura R said:


> Hey all! I'm on 11 DPO today and took a "5 days sooner" preg test that came back negative. I know it might be a tad early but I just have a feeling that I'm not pregnant. This is my 3rd IUI so if it is negative, I'm taking a much needed break from fertility treatments before moving onto IVF!! I really enjoy being on this site though and reading how everything else is doing. I'm sending good vibes you way!

11dpo is very early ... you still have a few more days yet.. positive thinking :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

kaimaka said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am up at 3 am looking for something to eat. What is wrong with me???
> 
> praying that's a good sign!!! i feel like i am always hungry but i blame that on the trigger shot, haha. how many dpiui are you? fingers crossed you get your bfp :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg can i relate. So peckish. I blame the pregnyl lol
> 
> I am 11dpiui and uClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I used ovidrel, I think it's the same as pregnyl. But I am on progesterone too. So that might be causing me to eat everything in plain sight. ;)Click to expand...

i used Ovidrel for trigger too..but i used 1500iu of Pregnyl every 3 days after IUI for luteal support... the last shot i took was 2 days ago...


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Chris_25 said:


> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!

good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testing


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Maksmama said:


> I am 12 dpiui and got a faint :bfp:!!! I used an internet dip strip this morning and it came up very faint. So faint that my husband said he saw nothing. So I stopped at walmart and bought one of their cheap 88 cent ones. I just took it and it came up darker than this mornings but it's still faint. I have my beta Thursday. I'm so excited and kinda in disbelief.

WOW!! congrats.. that is amazing news!! good luck for the beta results.. i am sure u'll be fine


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right? 

Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...

this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive... 

shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system? 

my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...


----------



## Damie

Laura R said:


> Hey all! I'm on 11 DPO today and took a "5 days sooner" preg test that came back negative. I know it might be a tad early but I just have a feeling that I'm not pregnant. This is my 3rd IUI so if it is negative, I'm taking a much needed break from fertility treatments before moving onto IVF!! I really enjoy being on this site though and reading how everything else is doing. I'm sending good vibes you way!

Thanks Laura, I have been taking injectables. But I think it's pregnyl is that not one of them?


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testingClick to expand...

Sweet Lullaby - 12 dpo??? how are you NOT testing yet???? Your resolve is impressive! When will you start????


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to give you a brief of how my day went. Did a home test and got a :bfn:, then went to the confirm my true status and I was told by the doctor after the test the IUIwasnt successful:growlmad::cry:
> 
> I don't know what to believe because I am yet to see my AF which is never late by the way but has choose not to come this time around. The doctor said this could be due to the drugs I am taking and that i should discontinue them.
> 
> She also suggested we try another cycle of IUI immediately and if it doesn't work we move to IVF. She said I should start taking an hormonal drug "dostinex". I asked her why since we haven't tested to confirm that was the problem she is of the opinion that I should try it right away and do the test when my period starts.
> 
> She said I had a good cycle with four follicles above 18mm and the
> :spermy: looked beautiful too so they cannot confirm what happened. I wanted to know how sure she was I ovulated but she said that isn't in doubt. I wish there was a way she could confirm that.
> 
> So I am waiting for AF and I pray it doesn't come because I have read cases where people have negative. Results but still turn out pregnant.
> 
> If it does come I would start another cycle of IUI. Last one was clomid day 2-6 and menopur injections every other day four times.
> 
> Please does anyone have any other I suggestions maybe I can pitch it in to my doctor.
> 
> Thanks for all the Prayers.
> :dust::hug:
> 
> i am so sorry hun. Did they not do a blood test? why did they only do a urine test... some ladies dont register on a urine test till much later?Click to expand...

Thanks dear, but you know I went back to take a blood test and it came out negative still. I am still holding on o. I pray it works out.


----------



## Damie

KBrain3377 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to give you a brief of how my day went. Did a home test and got a :bfn:, then went to the confirm my true status and I was told by the doctor after the test the IUIwasnt successful:growlmad::cry:
> 
> I don't know what to believe because I am yet to see my AF which is never late by the way but has choose not to come this time around. The doctor said this could be due to the drugs I am taking and that i should discontinue them.
> 
> She also suggested we try another cycle of IUI immediately and if it doesn't work we move to IVF. She said I should start taking an hormonal drug "dostinex". I asked her why since we haven't tested to confirm that was the problem she is of the opinion that I should try it right away and do the test when my period starts.
> 
> She said I had a good cycle with four follicles above 18mm and the
> :spermy: looked beautiful too so they cannot confirm what happened. I wanted to know how sure she was I ovulated but she said that isn't in doubt. I wish there was a way she could confirm that.
> 
> So I am waiting for AF and I pray it doesn't come because I have read cases where people have negative. Results but still turn out pregnant.
> 
> If it does come I would start another cycle of IUI. Last one was clomid day 2-6 and menopur injections every other day four times.
> 
> Please does anyone have any other I suggestions maybe I can pitch it in to my doctor.
> 
> Thanks for all the Prayers.
> :dust::hug:
> 
> Hi Damie- I'm so sorry for your BFN! Try to keep your spirits up, tomorrow is another cycle and another chance. As for the dostinex - do you have elevated levels of prolactin? If not, than I'm not sure why your doc would prescribe this for you, did she tell you anything more about it?
> I know it's tough to reconcile as to what went wrong, but just remember that even if everything is perfect and the timing is exact (which it sounds like it was for you) a couple only has a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle. Good luck to you in your next cycle, I hope it will be your lucky one! Also, have you tried Femara instead of Chlomid? A lot of people tolerate it better and it does not thin out your lining like Chlomid does.Click to expand...

Thanks dear, I am finding it very uneasy taking the dostinex because they were only given to me when she said my prolactin was high and I did a test after t it and she said its normal. I don't understand why she is recommending it again and might not take that drug. I would ask her about the femera and injectables instead of clomid and see what she says.

This all depends if I can get my dh to try another cycle. He thinks the docs are not trying enough they just need us to keep paying more money.


----------



## Damie

Maksmama said:


> I am 12 dpiui and got a faint :bfp:!!! I used an internet dip strip this morning and it came up very faint. So faint that my husband said he saw nothing. So I stopped at walmart and bought one of their cheap 88 cent ones. I just took it and it came up darker than this mornings but it's still faint. I have my beta Thursday. I'm so excited and kinda in disbelief.

Congrats maksmama, hope it goes darker and the egg holds on tight to the wall. All the best....:hugs:


----------



## Damie

Chris_25 said:


> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!

Hold on dear. No symptoms could mean symptoms after :bfp: fingers crossed.


----------



## Damie

kaimaka said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Kaimaka: I hope the symptoms showing is a good thing. When do you think you will test?
> 
> Damie: Good luck! What are your plans next cycle if you get your BFN?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: I am sorry you arent feeling well. When is your beta?
> 
> AFM: I took the trigger last night. IUI is at 11:15 tomorrow. Praying that is works. However, I plan to talk to the doc about injectables for next cycle as I dont have much hope.
> 
> My beta is scheduled on the 30th.Click to expand...

All the best hold on.....


----------



## Maksmama

karenh - Thank you!

KBrain3377 - Thank you! I probably will keep testing. lol

Sweet Lullaby - Thank you! I hope this is your BFP too.

Damie - Thank you! Sorry about your bfn. I'll keep you in my thoughts.

Chris_25 - Don't lose hope. I'm 12 dpiui and got a faint bfp today and haven't felt any symptoms so far.


----------



## Chris_25

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testingClick to expand...

Thank you and good to you too! Well AF will be due anytime from Sunday through Thursday so I prob wouldn't test until next weekend around 11/2 because I never test I'm a chicken lol


----------



## Chris_25

Damie said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> Hold on dear. No symptoms could mean symptoms after :bfp: fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Thank you I sure hope so :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Maksmama said:


> karenh - Thank you!
> 
> KBrain3377 - Thank you! I probably will keep testing. lol
> 
> Sweet Lullaby - Thank you! I hope this is your BFP too.
> 
> Damie - Thank you! Sorry about your bfn. I'll keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> Chris_25 - Don't lose hope. I'm 12 dpiui and got a faint bfp today and haven't felt any symptoms so far.

Thank you and congrats to you I hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...

You would think it would get lighter. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?


----------



## FirstTry

KBrain3377 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).Click to expand...

Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?Click to expand...

Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

ttcbaby117 said:


> So I am sooo hoping to see some more bfps coming in....Jen - congrats hun that is so awesome.
> 
> This is such an awesome thread....so much positivity to feed off of.
> 
> Afm -CD8.....
> 
> I had an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results letter today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooowanting this to work.

that sounds very positive good start :) gonal f will gelp mature and grow them :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testingClick to expand...
> 
> Sweet Lullaby - 12 dpo??? how are you NOT testing yet???? Your resolve is impressive! When will you start????Click to expand...

KBrain : i have been testing everyday since my last Pregnyl shot ( i am taking 1500iu every 3 days after my IUI for luteal support.

so i couldnt really test before then.. as the pregnyl gave me false positives on the HPT.

my last pregnyl was 2 days ago... i am now officially testing it out.. i have been getting strong BFPs... even without FMU .... so.. not sure what to think!!

they say it takes 24 hours for 1000iu to leave the system... and since i only took 1500iu... it should be getting fainter.

how ever... i spotted light pink today... at 12dpiui.. with luteal support

i think this cycle is a bust for me!! :(


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Chris_25 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testingClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you and good to you too! Well AF will be due anytime from Sunday through Thursday so I prob wouldn't test until next weekend around 11/2 because I never test I'm a chicken lolClick to expand...

you sure have great will power!! .. i should buy stocks/shares in HPT companies lol!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

karenh said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...

i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....

i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...

if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(

my beta is on 29th Oct


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....
> 
> i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...
> 
> if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(
> 
> my beta is on 29th OctClick to expand...

Be strong it's real and the pink could be implantation spotting:hugs:


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....
> 
> i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...
> 
> if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(
> 
> my beta is on 29th OctClick to expand...

Sweet - i know what you mean with not getting your hopes up. my beta is on the 30th and it feels like centuries away. are you still spotting? it could be implantation bleeding. especially because you're on pregnyl. keeping my fingers crossed for you. good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....
> 
> i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...
> 
> if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(
> 
> my beta is on 29th OctClick to expand...

I totally have my fingers crossed for you! If your test is coming out positive, it really could be! and yeah, like the other girls said, the spotting could totally be implantation bleeding, so keep your hopes up!! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jen!
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm driving myself nuts I am currently 9dpiui and don't really have much symptoms. I am feeling very cranky and pms mood swings! I should prob consider myself out I just want to cry as usual.
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in thereand doing good!
> 
> good luck hun.. i know this tww is driving me crazy... i am 12dpiui today... when do u plan to start testingClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you and good to you too! Well AF will be due anytime from Sunday through Thursday so I prob wouldn't test until next weekend around 11/2 because I never test I'm a chicken lolClick to expand...
> 
> you sure have great will power!! .. i should buy stocks/shares in HPT companies lol!!Click to expand...


Lol I'm scared of tests! I just can't see that negative on it and I'm especially scared now because I could get a false positive from the ovidrel and I think I would pass out if I saw a positive lol


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).

OK, so today is my second IUI and I am really not happy that once again I only have one follice. However I don't got one on my own so doc doesn't see this as a problem. I was going to ask about injectables, but do you think maybe I should ask about estrogen priming first?


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....
> 
> i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...
> 
> if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(
> 
> my beta is on 29th OctClick to expand...

I am so sorry. Have you called your doc to see what he thinks? I really hope you get a true BFP that sticks soon.


----------



## karenh

Sorry to burt everyones bubble, but you can't get a true BFP before implantation, right? The implantation is what signals the body to produce the hormones, not fertalization. Am I wrong?


----------



## Damie

KBrain3377 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?Click to expand...

Hello kbrain,

My dh is not willing to do another IUI next cycle so I am thinking, is there any treatment I can try on my own.
Like this estrogen priming can I try it this cycle since I am day 30 of this cycle and AF hasn't showed up? Also I had six follicles last cycle 4 above 18, my Endo was 9.7mm at the last count before the procedure was that thin?. My dh had 90% mortality after the wash I don't know the count. So does that mean clomid was Obadiah should I still change to femera? I am asking because I see most people change to femera because it thinned out the Endo lining.

Ladies I would love advice from as much people as possible.
Thank you


----------



## zimmy

Question for you all.....I am going to call my clinic this afternoon, but thought I'd put it out here anyway.

I am CD18 on a cancelled IUI cycle. I had taken 6 shots of Gonal F before my clinic called to say my bloodwork showed I was about to ovulate early with an immature egg, so they advised no BD and start over again after AF. This morning I woke up to spotting - maybe aliitle more flow than spotting actually, enough to wear and change a pantyliner. Bright red. Googling this turned up "10% of women on onal F experience spotting" and "sudden drop in estrogen could cause bleeding" - anyone else experience this? I am a regular 28-29 day cycle, never mid-cycle spotting person so this is unusual for me and freaking me out a bit!


----------



## Mrsjenhammer

I am on my second try of IUI and go in for my beta test tomorrow morning. I took a HP test this morning and it was negative, not sure if I should be discouraged or not. I have been Having mild cramps for like 3-4 days and I am having like a burning tingling sensation in my uterus area along the sides never had this before and my BB's are extremely sore and I have been nauseous for about 3-4 days. Not sure if it is just an impending AF or if I might be prego and it just isn't showing on a HP test. Any thoughts would be awesome and have any of I ladies every e experienced this and still gotten a bfp at your beta even though a HP test was a bfn?


----------



## KBrain3377

Mrsjenhammer said:


> I am on my second try of IUI and go in for my beta test tomorrow morning. I took a HP test this morning and it was negative, not sure if I should be discouraged or not. I have been Having mild cramps for like 3-4 days and I am having like a burning tingling sensation in my uterus area along the sides never had this before and my BB's are extremely sore and I have been nauseous for about 3-4 days. Not sure if it is just an impending AF or if I might be prego and it just isn't showing on a HP test. Any thoughts would be awesome and have any of I ladies every e experienced this and still gotten a bfp at your beta even though a HP test was a bfn?

Hi Mrsjenhammer - 

Do you know what sensitivity your HPT is? It really matters, since some are as sensitive as 10 miu, but others(like CB digital) are more like 50! Also, what dp iui are you? I got a bfp on a 10 miu ic (internet cheapie) test from Amazon, on dpo 9, but it was so faint I thought I imagined it. Generally it takes about 24 hours after implantation for your urine to contain trace amounts of hcg, but it all depends on what sensitivity your test, as to whether it can pick it up or not. Implantation happens 7-10 days after fertilization, so generally dpo 8 is the soonest you can see a BFP assuming you use the super sensitive tests. The good thing about Betas is that they will tell you the exact number of hcg in your blood, even if its as low as 5. Good luck, I hope you get your BFP for real!


----------



## Kat S

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi Mrsjenhammer -
> 
> Do you know what sensitivity your HPT is? It really matters, since some are as sensitive as 10 miu, but others(like CB digital) are more like 50! Also, what dp iui are you? I got a bfp on a 10 miu ic (internet cheapie) test from Amazon, on dpo 9, but it was so faint I thought I imagined it. Generally it takes about 24 hours after implantation for your urine to contain trace amounts of hcg, but it all depends on what sensitivity your test, as to whether it can pick it up or not. Implantation happens 7-10 days after fertilization, so generally dpo 8 is the soonest you can see a BFP assuming you use the super sensitive tests. The good thing about Betas is that they will tell you the exact number of hcg in your blood, even if its as low as 5. Good luck, I hope you get your BFP for real!

Wow, that is all very useful information for a girl in the TWW like me. Thank you for taking the time to explain all that! What does "miu ic" mean?


----------



## KBrain3377

Kat S said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrsjenhammer -
> 
> Do you know what sensitivity your HPT is? It really matters, since some are as sensitive as 10 miu, but others(like CB digital) are more like 50! Also, what dp iui are you? I got a bfp on a 10 miu ic (internet cheapie) test from Amazon, on dpo 9, but it was so faint I thought I imagined it. Generally it takes about 24 hours after implantation for your urine to contain trace amounts of hcg, but it all depends on what sensitivity your test, as to whether it can pick it up or not. Implantation happens 7-10 days after fertilization, so generally dpo 8 is the soonest you can see a BFP assuming you use the super sensitive tests. The good thing about Betas is that they will tell you the exact number of hcg in your blood, even if its as low as 5. Good luck, I hope you get your BFP for real!
> 
> Wow, that is all very useful information for a girl in the TWW like me. Thank you for taking the time to explain all that! What does "miu ic" mean?Click to expand...

Happy to help! :thumbup: "ic" is "internet cheapie" - those are the cheap little tests you get in bulk on Amazon.com or some other places online. "miu" is milli-international units per milliliter (really its miu/ml) , which is just the unit of measurement of the sensitivity of the test. The standard early detection tests like FRER are 25 miu. I bought a bukl pack of ics online that were 10 miu just so that I could fulfill my testing obsession without killing my budget.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> Sorry to burt everyones bubble, but you can't get a true BFP before implantation, right? The implantation is what signals the body to produce the hormones, not fertalization. Am I wrong?

You are right Karenh - it takes about 24 hours for the hcg to show up in your urine after the implantation, and implantation generally happens 7 to 10 dpo. And fertilization itself does not signal your body to produce any hormones, which is why it's impossible to predict the exact day of fertilization (it's always a guess based on the other measurements).


----------



## KBrain3377

Damie said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello kbrain,
> 
> My dh is not willing to do another IUI next cycle so I am thinking, is there any treatment I can try on my own.
> Like this estrogen priming can I try it this cycle since I am day 30 of this cycle and AF hasn't showed up? Also I had six follicles last cycle 4 above 18, my Endo was 9.7mm at the last count before the procedure was that thin?. My dh had 90% mortality after the wash I don't know the count. So does that mean clomid was Obadiah should I still change to femera? I am asking because I see most people change to femera because it thinned out the Endo lining.
> 
> Ladies I would love advice from as much people as possible.
> Thank youClick to expand...

Hi Damie - I'm sorry that you can't do another IUI cycle, but there are other things that you can try on your own. If you want to try estrogen priming, it's best start it about 7 days after you ovulate, since this is when your follicles for the next cycle really begin to "wake up". It won't hurt you to try it starting this cycle, but I'm just not sure how beneficial it can be. Also, I would take Femara and not Chlomid, especially since you would do the cycle unmonitored - there is less of a chance of having a lining which is too thin. Let me know if you have other questions, I'll do my best to answer them. Also, if you want I can send you some links of studies and articles about estrogen priming.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).
> 
> OK, so today is my second IUI and I am really not happy that once again I only have one follice. However I don't got one on my own so doc doesn't see this as a problem. I was going to ask about injectables, but do you think maybe I should ask about estrogen priming first?Click to expand...

Hi Karen - I don't see how estrogen priming can hurt, and you can also do it with injectibles as well (this is what it's primarily used for - with injectibles in IVF). Not that many doctors are in the loop about it yet, and most know it only as an IVF protocol (there are a dozen different protocols in IVF and this is one of them, called epp, short for estrogen priming protocol). Let me know what your doc says. I can send you links to some studies regarding epp when I get home tonight, but most of them are for IVF, not IUIs.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> AFM : i am currengly 12dpiui. My last pregnyl of 1500iu was 2 days ago.. apparently 1000iu leaves the system everyday... so by 2 days later.. it should come up as a very faint positive am i right?
> 
> Well yesterday...at 11dpiui i took First Response to start testing out the pregnyl... it was super dark. positive... as expexted....since i took the pregnyl shot only the nightbefore...
> 
> this morning i took another test... with FMU and its the same... dark positive...
> 
> shouldnt it be getting lighter as the pregnyl leaves my system?
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 29th Oct...
> 
> You would think it would get darker. Maybe you are getting your BFP! Sorry if I get your hopes up, but that would be so exciting! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up....
> 
> i got another strong bfp in the evening... but i also spotted pink!! i think AF is starting... the pregnyl i thought would have kept it at bay... until out of my system... but its still showing on the HPT...
> 
> if pregnyl has left my system... then i have a genuine BFP... but abt to lose it :(
> 
> my beta is on 29th OctClick to expand...

Hi Sweet Lullaby - I'm so sorry about your spotting, have you called your doc? Keep in mind that some women spot throughout their pregnancy, so you're not out yet! Keep us posted, and I'm thinking about you and wishing you the best.


----------



## jmHansen11

hi ladies,

could someone explain what/how injectibles work? we did one natural IUI with bfn and last cycle we did clomid, but at cd12 my follicle was 33mm and I ovulated that day, doctor did IUI but I got bfn still, I am convinced this follicle was too "ripe" and too big, as the timing was otherwise pretty good.

I ovulate on my own, which is why I think the clomid made it grow so fast. I am hesitant to do more drugs this round, but really want to boost chances. All of this has really taken a toll on me and I just can't keep living like this!

What do you all do to stay happy/positive after month after month of disappointment?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone..

thankyou for your positive thoughts.

It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?


I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.

This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.

No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui


Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?

my beta isnt until Monday...

i am in a state of limbo lol!


----------



## FirstTry

KBrain3377 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?
> 
> Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?Click to expand...

I have Chlomid and Estrace on hand. Will have to ask RE to prescribe Femara if I decide to go rogue and do what you did ;)

For this month, we're likely going to try IUI #3, but then I'm out of insurance coverage until Jan. We'll do IVF in Jan, if necessary.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!

It's sounding pretty good to me. Can't you change your appointment to test sooner?


----------



## anjanaa

Hello Ladies:

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post here.

We are having our first IUI this month and today is CD9 for me.

I took clomid from CD3-CD7. Waiting for Dday and the next 2ww.

I will post my updates here.

All my best wishes to everyone :)


----------



## jmHansen11

anjanaa said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> I'm new to this forum and this is my first post here.
> 
> We are having our first IUI this month and today is CD9 for me.
> 
> I took clomid from CD3-CD7. Waiting for Dday and the next 2ww.
> 
> I will post my updates here.
> 
> All my best wishes to everyone :)

Hi,

Good luck this month. Do you O on your own already? I did clomid for first time last round and it pushed my O up to cd12, but I've read that most women O later on clomid. BUT, I think mine was early because I O on my own- also at cd11 ultrasound my follicle was huge (33mm) and they did IUI anyway, but I later read that 33mm is considered "overripe" and sperm can't fertilize :( This month is bfn and I can't help but be upset that doctor did IUI with such a big follicle.


----------



## Hope1409

I am not familiar with pregnyl but it sounds like you could be getting a real bfp :thumbup: IB can happen anywhere from 6-12dpo so it could have been that last night. Or it could have just been some break through bleeding. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I agree with FirstTry, can you see if you can get your beta sooner, maybe tomorrow or Friday morning?


----------



## anjanaa

jmHansen11 said:


> anjanaa said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies:
> 
> I'm new to this forum and this is my first post here.
> 
> We are having our first IUI this month and today is CD9 for me.
> 
> I took clomid from CD3-CD7. Waiting for Dday and the next 2ww.
> 
> I will post my updates here.
> 
> All my best wishes to everyone :)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Good luck this month. Do you O on your own already? I did clomid for first time last round and it pushed my O up to cd12, but I've read that most women O later on clomid. BUT, I think mine was early because I O on my own- also at cd11 ultrasound my follicle was huge (33mm) and they did IUI anyway, but I later read that 33mm is considered "overripe" and sperm can't fertilize :( This month is bfn and I can't help but be upset that doctor did IUI with such a big follicle.Click to expand...

Hello,

Sorry it happened :( yes i ovulate on my own normally on CD15. I'm starting to test for ovulation from today (CD9).Doc asked me to test from CD10.
that is a very imp piece of info regarding ovulating early or late. I was asked to come back for ultrasound if I dont ovulate by CD12 but I usally ovulate on CD15.
Its good If clomid makes me ovulate before, I will update that here.

What is normally done if a follicle is huge? does it have to be done before it gets that big? Sorry I'm pretty new to all this.
Are you planning to go for IUI next month?


----------



## Chris_25

Sweetllaby congrats it sure sounds like a bfp to me!

I am sure feeling crappy right now I'm in the worst pms mood ever! I feel like I'm out te sides of my boobs hurt and that's my usual AF symptom and I just did an opk just to see because I have them here and it was neg so I figured that's it I'm out once again I know that opk's aren't as sensitive as hpt's but still... I am 10dpiui :(


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?
> 
> Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?Click to expand...
> 
> I have Chlomid and Estrace on hand. Will have to ask RE to prescribe Femara if I decide to go rogue and do what you did ;)
> 
> For this month, we're likely going to try IUI #3, but then I'm out of insurance coverage until Jan. We'll do IVF in Jan, if necessary.Click to expand...

Do you plan on doing EP this month with the IUI? If you're going to do a "rogue" cycle, you should start EP priming about 7 days after ovulation. You could do either Chlomid or Femara, both will get you a similar result, Femara just has fever side effects. Good luck on your next round of IUI!!! When are you testing for this cycle?


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!

This sounds so promising to me!!! Keep us updated! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

jmHansen11 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> could someone explain what/how injectibles work? we did one natural IUI with bfn and last cycle we did clomid, but at cd12 my follicle was 33mm and I ovulated that day, doctor did IUI but I got bfn still, I am convinced this follicle was too "ripe" and too big, as the timing was otherwise pretty good.
> 
> I ovulate on my own, which is why I think the clomid made it grow so fast. I am hesitant to do more drugs this round, but really want to boost chances. All of this has really taken a toll on me and I just can't keep living like this!
> 
> What do you all do to stay happy/positive after month after month of disappointment?

Hi jmHansen11 - 

On one hand injectibles are stronger than Chlomid, on the other the dosage is more easily controlled. It sounds like your follicles need to be held back a bit at the beginning, to keep them from overdeveloping too quickly. The fact that your ov date move up also is a sign that you were overstimulated too quickly - I believe that docs in general like to see later ovulation, rather than earlier. I would ask your RE about starting a cycle of birth control pills before trying another medicated cycle - this is used in IVF to better control the growth rate of the follicles. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but it seems to really work for a lot of people who have similar problems.


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).
> 
> OK, so today is my second IUI and I am really not happy that once again I only have one follice. However I don't got one on my own so doc doesn't see this as a problem. I was going to ask about injectables, but do you think maybe I should ask about estrogen priming first?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Karen - I don't see how estrogen priming can hurt, and you can also do it with injectibles as well (this is what it's primarily used for - with injectibles in IVF). Not that many doctors are in the loop about it yet, and most know it only as an IVF protocol (there are a dozen different protocols in IVF and this is one of them, called epp, short for estrogen priming protocol). Let me know what your doc says. I can send you links to some studies regarding epp when I get home tonight, but most of them are for IVF, not IUIs.Click to expand...

Thanks, too bad the doc is out of the office this week. I haven't seen him since my first consult appointment. So I scheduled and appointment to talk to him, but the first available appointment was the day of my beta, November 5th. That will be too late to get the injectables here on time right? I was so irritated. I got the same nurse who did my scan on Monday that just gave up trying to find my right ovary. I was not happy.


----------



## karenh

FirstTry said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!
> 
> It's sounding pretty good to me. Can't you change your appointment to test sooner?Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking. Call and talk to a nurse. There is nothing wrong with getting a little advice.


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!

OMG, I hope so!! Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## Kat S

I had my IUI yesterday morning, and late tonight I had some spotting. Is that a delayed reaction to the IUI?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S said:


> I had my IUI yesterday morning, and late tonight I had some spotting. Is that a delayed reaction to the IUI?

spotting is very normal after IUI. i had spotting after iui too.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I had my IUI yesterday morning, and late tonight I had some spotting. Is that a delayed reaction to the IUI?

Yes, spotting with IUI is normal. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!

Sweet - I think this is your month. Sounds like a BFP! I'm so happy for you. Good luck on your beta appointment. Keep us updated. 

I am 10dpiui today. I've had some really weird symptoms this cycle. Trying not to read too much into them. DH has banned hpt's at home. So we're waiting until my beta appointment on tuesday. The wait is driving me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- just a little update...I've been reading but not posting much because I'm *trying* not to obsess :) I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2! I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. Yesterday I starts to have little bursts of mild cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. Almost how I feel before im going to ov but more towards the middle, not to one side. Ugh who knows!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet - woohoo for the bfp......did you do injectables? I can't remember  

Jenny - fxed for you hun..


AFM - I go in tomorrow to see how my follies are....the gonal f hasn't been that bad. Thank goodness.


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- just a little update...I've been reading but not posting much because I'm *trying* not to obsess :) I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2! I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. Yesterday I starts to have little bursts of mild cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. Almost how I feel before im going to ov but more towards the middle, not to one side. Ugh who knows!!

Praying along side you that its a BFP next week!


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sweet - woohoo for the bfp......did you do injectables? I can't remember
> 
> Jenny - fxed for you hun..
> 
> 
> AFM - I go in tomorrow to see how my follies are....the gonal f hasn't been that bad. Thank goodness.

Good luck on your follie check!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the BFPs. Sorry for all that AF showed.

AFM I just wanted to give an update. My doctor called today to let me know my results on my progestrone levels, and she said that they like to see them at .20, and my were .21. She also said that I did indeed ovulate, and that my body is capable of holding a pregnancy. So I will be in on Monday to take a blood test to see if we will be having our first baby. :winkwink:

How is eveyone else doing?


----------



## Damie

KBrain3377 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T. - thank you for the hug...I needed it.
> 
> Kbrain - when you did your first 2 IUI's with injectibles and femara, how many follies did you have?
> 
> karenh - g/l this cycle. Once af starts I will be right there with ya! Did you do femara last cycle? How many follies did you have?
> 
> Maks - my dr told me the same thing as Jennyg.....She made me buy the clearblue digital OPK kit.
> 
> well can any of you ladies who did a combo of femara with some sort of injectibles let me know how many follies you had during that cycle? I am asking around only because previously I have only ever had 1 follie with femara and now my dr is adding follistim but if my follicles only start growing one at the beginning of my cycle, then how will the follistim help to catch the smaller ones up?
> 
> HI Ttcbaby - your situation is actually very similar to mine. I also had a problem with developing a lead follicle. Essentially, when one follicle starts growing much faster then the rest, it will stunt the growth of other follicles who may be trying to catch up, since the lead follicle signals your body "hey we got one, we don't need any more for now". This is because your body naturally only aims for one follicle per month. When I did my two IUIs with Femara and injectibles it was because I had just come to my RE having done six month of Chlomid with no bfp, and he didn't think that Femara alone would give me enough "umph" and wanted to break out the big guns. First month I had 3 follicles that were mature, so that was a success (but bfn) but then the second month I only had one... he called this a wasted month since you get one follicle "for free from mother nature", so no use spending $500 of meds on it. Third month same thing, another wasted month with only one follicle, so we cancelled the IUI (and that was on ALL injectibles). To be honest, I think that injectibles did nothing for helping my lead follicle problem, and increasing the dosage as we did in the third month did not get us any better result. What got me my bfp was estrogen priming before Femara, something that my RE did not think was worth doing so I ended up freelancing it :winkwink:, while he was pushing me into IVF in a hurry. I took estrodial from day 21 the previous cycle (2 mg twice a day) to day 3 of the new cycle; then Femara day 3 to day 8. As much as he did not think this was gonna work, I'm pregnant now, and I also did extensive research on EP (estrogen priming); its used very successfully for IVF especially in patients with diminished ovarian reserve. Basically, it starts to hold back your follicles from developing a lead in the luteal phase of the previous cycle and at the very beginning of the current cycle, to allow you to grow multiple follicles that are close in size and therefore would not stunt each other's growth. Does that make sense? My ovulation that month was later than normal (which is also good as it makes for mature eggs) on CD 19 and also it was the STRONGEST I have ever seen it on an opk - it came up wayyyy before the control like and was almost black. We bded naturally, no IUI, since we did not have any male factor to begin with. Sorry for the long post, let me know if you have any questions. Also, my RE called me yesterday and admitted that he will try this protocol with another two of his IUI patients since it worked for me. I joked that he should name it after me. :haha: (But really..... he should:haha:).Click to expand...
> 
> Can you use Clomid instead of the Femara?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can, but I think that I responded better to Femara than Chlomid and it also doesn't thin out your lining like Chlomid does. Why don't you think you want to try Femara, just curious?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello kbrain,
> 
> My dh is not willing to do another IUI next cycle so I am thinking, is there any treatment I can try on my own.
> Like this estrogen priming can I try it this cycle since I am day 30 of this cycle and AF hasn't showed up? Also I had six follicles last cycle 4 above 18, my Endo was 9.7mm at the last count before the procedure was that thin?. My dh had 90% mortality after the wash I don't know the count. So does that mean clomid was Obadiah should I still change to femera? I am asking because I see most people change to femera because it thinned out the Endo lining.
> 
> Ladies I would love advice from as much people as possible.
> Thank youClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Damie - I'm sorry that you can't do another IUI cycle, but there are other things that you can try on your own. If you want to try estrogen priming, it's best start it about 7 days after you ovulate, since this is when your follicles for the next cycle really begin to "wake up". It won't hurt you to try it starting this cycle, but I'm just not sure how beneficial it can be. Also, I would take Femara and not Chlomid, especially since you would do the cycle unmonitored - there is less of a chance of having a lining which is too thin. Let me know if you have other questions, I'll do my best to answer them. Also, if you want I can send you some links of studies and articles about estrogen priming.Click to expand...

Thanks kbrain, I would start next cycle I guess this cycle is too late I would please like to have the days I would take the drugs.


----------



## Damie

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- just a little update...I've been reading but not posting much because I'm *trying* not to obsess :) I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2! I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. Yesterday I starts to have little bursts of mild cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. Almost how I feel before im going to ov but more towards the middle, not to one side. Ugh who knows!!

Good for you dear, :thumbup: hope everything goes well and you get a :bfp: :hug:


----------



## jmHansen11

KBrain3377 said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> could someone explain what/how injectibles work? we did one natural IUI with bfn and last cycle we did clomid, but at cd12 my follicle was 33mm and I ovulated that day, doctor did IUI but I got bfn still, I am convinced this follicle was too "ripe" and too big, as the timing was otherwise pretty good.
> 
> I ovulate on my own, which is why I think the clomid made it grow so fast. I am hesitant to do more drugs this round, but really want to boost chances. All of this has really taken a toll on me and I just can't keep living like this!
> 
> What do you all do to stay happy/positive after month after month of disappointment?
> 
> Hi jmHansen11 -
> 
> On one hand injectibles are stronger than Chlomid, on the other the dosage is more easily controlled. It sounds like your follicles need to be held back a bit at the beginning, to keep them from overdeveloping too quickly. The fact that your ov date move up also is a sign that you were overstimulated too quickly - I believe that docs in general like to see later ovulation, rather than earlier. I would ask your RE about starting a cycle of birth control pills before trying another medicated cycle - this is used in IVF to better control the growth rate of the follicles. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but it seems to really work for a lot of people who have similar problems.Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I think I'm going to just go natural this cycle again. I've just been working through my ob-gyn because it's a lot more affordable than through a fertility clinic, but this also means less monitoring/personal attention so I really have to advocate for myself. 

This month has been really trying, lots of "symptoms" i never had during LP before. My period was due sometime between SUnday-Tuesday and it never fully showed, had cramping and heavy brown discharge on Sunday, but it was gone monday then off and on tuesday-wednesday morning. Today it's pretty much dried up. It tested yesterday 17dpo and it was bfn. my temps have come down a bit, but still well over coverline, so i have no idea what is going on and when AF will arrive :growlmad: I've yet to see any full flow of red... 

I know clomid can lengthen your cycle, but it also seems that it's because most women ovulate later, so it would make sense that their AF shows later, but in my case, I O'd early so figured AF would be early, or at least on time!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone

I am 14dipiui today. Did another HPT with FRER this morning and got another strong positive. I think i am now convinced its no more the Pregnyl from 4 days ago... as i assumed it would get lighter as it leaves my body.

i am feeling nervous/excited. I didnt have too much hope this iui... being thati only grew one follicle that was only 17mm. 

OMG.... no more spotting (just a tinge) beta is on Monday... (Sunday for most of you.. i am in Australia)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

ttcbaby: yep.. Gonal F injectibles + ovidrel trigger + pregnyl for luteal support ( i have short luteal issues)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow Sweet Lullaby thats wonderful! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats sweet lullaby!!! Let us know how your beta goes Monday :)


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am 14dipiui today. Did another HPT with FRER this morning and got another strong positive. I think i am now convinced its no more the Pregnyl from 4 days ago... as i assumed it would get lighter as it leaves my body.
> 
> i am feeling nervous/excited. I didnt have too much hope this iui... being thati only grew one follicle that was only 17mm.
> 
> OMG.... no more spotting (just a tinge) beta is on Monday... (Sunday for most of you.. i am in Australia)

Whoo hoo! So exciting! I bet you'll get good news on Monday!


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am 14dipiui today. Did another HPT with FRER this morning and got another strong positive. I think i am now convinced its no more the Pregnyl from 4 days ago... as i assumed it would get lighter as it leaves my body.
> 
> i am feeling nervous/excited. I didnt have too much hope this iui... being thati only grew one follicle that was only 17mm.
> 
> OMG.... no more spotting (just a tinge) beta is on Monday... (Sunday for most of you.. i am in Australia)

Wow! This is the month for the 17mm follicles. I think Jen got a BFP from 17mm also. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet -thanks that is awesome....how many IUI's have you done....woohoo this is so great


----------



## Damie

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the BFPs. Sorry for all that AF showed.
> 
> AFM I just wanted to give an update. My doctor called today to let me know my results on my progestrone levels, and she said that they like to see them at .20, and my were .21. She also said that I did indeed ovulate, and that my body is capable of holding a pregnancy. So I will be in on Monday to take a blood test to see if we will be having our first baby. :winkwink:
> 
> How is eveyone else doing?

All the best dearie, so happy for you. Hope youbget a :bfp:Praying with you.


----------



## mrsjennyg

kaimaka said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I am 14dipiui today. Did another HPT with FRER this morning and got another strong positive. I think i am now convinced its no more the Pregnyl from 4 days ago... as i assumed it would get lighter as it leaves my body.
> 
> i am feeling nervous/excited. I didnt have too much hope this iui... being thati only grew one follicle that was only 17mm.
> 
> OMG.... no more spotting (just a tinge) beta is on Monday... (Sunday for most of you.. i am in Australia)
> 
> Wow! This is the month for the 17mm follicles. I think Jen got a BFP from 17mm also. Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

I had one 17mm follie when I was checked 2 days before IUI as well! I hope that's a lucky number! How's everyone feeling? I'm waiting to Skype with my sister who lives in Germany - I'm in Connecticut (USA). Technology is amazing!


----------



## FirstTry

So happy for you, Sweet Lullaby! Do share your secrets with us :) What was your protocol? Did you take any supplements? One IUI or 2? Sperm count? Yoga? Accupunture? Anything special about this month?

Good luck to the new ladies. I hope you get your BFPs the first time.

AFM, cd3 is tomorrow. We're going to start our 3rd round of IUI. Chlomid cd3-7, plus Gonal-F cd 5, 7, and 9. So, upping the FSH and starting it earlier. FX'd!


----------



## karenh

Keeping Faith: How did they determine that your body is capable of holding a pregnancy?

Sweet Lullaby: That is so exciting! Good luck waiting these last few days until your beta.

FirstTry: Good luck! I hope third times the charm for you!


----------



## Keeping Faith

karenh said:


> Keeping Faith: How did they determine that your body is capable of holding a pregnancy?
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: That is so exciting! Good luck waiting these last few days until your beta.
> 
> FirstTry: Good luck! I hope third times the charm for you!

Karenh-They did blood work to check my progesterone levels. It has to be at a certain level so you can sustian a pregnancy.


----------



## Vinesha

So it's 10dpiui ..watery mucus feeling very tired and stressful ...I doubt is this cos of progesterone suppositories ..as I had hcg injection I have to wait a few more days to test...as I am from india would like to know which is the best early pregnancy predictor kit 

Thanks in advance 

Wish everyone bfp hoping the same fingers crossed


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi Ladies! Just got caught up! Sweetlullaby! Congrats! Keep us posted! 

I had my follow up iui appointment wednesday so I feel better about things. 

I still have no symptoms but I go for my beta tomorrow so I will at least know my verdict! I am hoping we have a ton of bfps this month ladies!


----------



## Kat S

Vinesha said:


> So it's 10dpiui ..watery mucus feeling very tired and stressful ...I doubt is this cos of progesterone suppositories ..as I had hcg injection I have to wait a few more days to test...as I am from india would like to know which is the best early pregnancy predictor kit
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Wish everyone bfp hoping the same fingers crossed

Good luck!!

(you have such a beautiful name!!)


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just got caught up! Sweetlullaby! Congrats! Keep us posted!
> 
> I had my follow up iui appointment wednesday so I feel better about things.
> 
> I still have no symptoms but I go for my beta tomorrow so I will at least know my verdict! I am hoping we have a ton of bfps this month ladies!

Good luck tomorrow, Sweetie!! I'm pulling for you!!


----------



## kaimaka

Hey ladies! I am 11dpiui and have been having some really weird symptoms. I had some opk's at home, so I decided to test on the opk. The first one came up with 2 lines, clearer than 2 days after trigger. I tested again with another opk and again got 2 lines. DH banned hpt's at home but I'm so tempted to stop by the store and test tomorrow morning (12dpiui). I think by this time the trigger should be out of my system. It's been 14 days since trigger. What do you all think?


----------



## FirstTry

kaimaka said:


> Hey ladies! I am 11dpiui and have been having some really weird symptoms. I had some opk's at home, so I decided to test on the opk. The first one came up with 2 lines, clearer than 2 days after trigger. I tested again with another opk and again got 2 lines. DH banned hpt's at home but I'm so tempted to stop by the store and test tomorrow morning (12dpiui). I think by this time the trigger should be out of my system. It's been 14 days since trigger. What do you all think?

:test:


----------



## Hope1409

kaimaka said:


> Hey ladies! I am 11dpiui and have been having some really weird symptoms. I had some opk's at home, so I decided to test on the opk. The first one came up with 2 lines, clearer than 2 days after trigger. I tested again with another opk and again got 2 lines. DH banned hpt's at home but I'm so tempted to stop by the store and test tomorrow morning (12dpiui). I think by this time the trigger should be out of my system. It's been 14 days since trigger. What do you all think?

Test Test Test!!!!! 14 days past trigger than most likely the trigger is out of your system. I tested once 6dpiui/7d past trigger and my line was very very faint. I predict a bfp coming your way :happydance:

Afm, I have been having very dull af cramping since yesterday. I am not reading much into it because I have had this months before and I thought I was pregnant and I wasn't. I really hope these next 5 days fly by so I can test and know one way or another.


----------



## kaimaka

I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I'm just so afraid of a negative or even worse, a false positive. But I think it should be safe at 12 dpiui because last cycle I got sick with a cold and the nurse told me to test around 12dpiui and if it was negative then I could go ahead and take medicine. DH wants us to find out on the day of beta but that's 4 days away, which translates to a decade in the tww. ;)


----------



## karenh

kaimaka said:


> Hey ladies! I am 11dpiui and have been having some really weird symptoms. I had some opk's at home, so I decided to test on the opk. The first one came up with 2 lines, clearer than 2 days after trigger. I tested again with another opk and again got 2 lines. DH banned hpt's at home but I'm so tempted to stop by the store and test tomorrow morning (12dpiui). I think by this time the trigger should be out of my system. It's been 14 days since trigger. What do you all think?

What everyone else said, TEST!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck ka....I hope when you test you will get that wonderful bfp....

I have a question. I went in today and they found 3 follies....measuring 18, 20, and 221.....my estrogen levels are 284. Is that estrgen number high enough? They have scheduled my iui for tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## FirstTry

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck ka....I hope when you test you will get that wonderful bfp....
> 
> I have a question. I went in today and they found 3 follies....measuring 18, 20, and 221.....my estrogen levels are 284. Is that estrgen number high enough? They have scheduled my iui for tomorrow and the next day.

Follies sound amazing! Estrogen sounds low, I think. How's your lining? Did they pescribe estrogen supplements? If they were worried, they would have.


----------



## ttcbaby117

First try - they said my lining was 11.32 which is good.


----------



## mrswemyss

8 dpiui... the suspense is killllling me! although, I do not feel prego :(


Good luck & baby dust 2 all


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Thanks so much ladies.. i am still being cautious.. and anxious about the Beta on Monday.

A little about me : I have ovulation issues, and low progesterone levels so low, i am unable to sustain a pregnancy. I have had many chemical pregnancies, 

and this is due to:

1) Low progesterone 
2) short luteal phase (i get my AF every 14 days :(

On top of all that, DH swimmers (during when i was TTC # 1 were very low..with low motility..low morphology and funny shaped head swimmers. But that first IUI worked. I guess timing and a little help from "science" is what we needed along side mother nature and god :)


This time round, DH's swimmers pre-wash was 250million. (dont know how, but he has changed his lifestyle, good eating habits now and excersizes since having DD). After wash, i think it was 150mil or something?

This was our first attempt at IUI for our 2nd baby. We tried naturally for 6 months..just to see if "it would happen naturally" but it never did.

This time round, they put me on Gonal F. I am a VERY slow responder. I injected for 18 days before they triggered me. I had 3 follie's this round. 1 x 17mm and 2 little ones (5mm). My estrogen was 750 when they decided to trigger me. Used ovidrel.

Then for luteal support, i was on Pregynl every 3 days (4 vials)

My uterine lining was 12mm. I dont know what my lining was for my 1st pregnancy. I forgot to ask.

I am taking folic , elevit and Vitamin D tablets.

I will update my beta results on Monday.


Good luck to everyone else in their TWW and to all those about to start.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

kaimaka said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..
> 
> thankyou for your positive thoughts.
> 
> It cant be implantation spotting... isnt 12dpiui too late for implantation?
> 
> 
> I didnt call the doc as the spotting happened yesterday evening. And it only happened once.
> 
> This morning i was super scared to go to the Loo in fear of AF arrival over night.
> 
> No spotting at all! so i POAS on a FRER with FMU this morning..... and up came a strong bfp... same color as the control line straight away... i am now 13dpiui
> 
> 
> Could this be it ladies? my BFP? can it still be Pregnyl from 3 days ago?
> 
> my beta isnt until Monday...
> 
> i am in a state of limbo lol!
> 
> Sweet - I think this is your month. Sounds like a BFP! I'm so happy for you. Good luck on your beta appointment. Keep us updated.
> 
> I am 10dpiui today. I've had some really weird symptoms this cycle. Trying not to read too much into them. DH has banned hpt's at home. So we're waiting until my beta appointment on tuesday. The wait is driving me crazy. :wacko:Click to expand...




mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- just a little update...I've been reading but not posting much because I'm *trying* not to obsess :) I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2! I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. Yesterday I starts to have little bursts of mild cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. Almost how I feel before im going to ov but more towards the middle, not to one side. Ugh who knows!!




Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the BFPs. Sorry for all that AF showed.
> 
> AFM I just wanted to give an update. My doctor called today to let me know my results on my progestrone levels, and she said that they like to see them at .20, and my were .21. She also said that I did indeed ovulate, and that my body is capable of holding a pregnancy. So I will be in on Monday to take a blood test to see if we will be having our first baby. :winkwink:
> 
> How is eveyone else doing?




ttcbaby117 said:


> First try - they said my lining was 11.32 which is good.

Yes thats a great thickness i have been told :)


----------



## kaimaka

Pfft! Took a frer this am and bfn. I'm going to stop testing and just wait for my beta appointment. I'm 12dpiui today. I'm so disappointed. Should not have used the opk, it gave me false hope. :(


----------



## Kat S

kaimaka said:


> Pfft! Took a frer this am and bfn. I'm going to stop testing and just wait for my beta appointment. I'm 12dpiui today. I'm so disappointed. Should not have used the opk, it gave me false hope. :(

I hope it's just taking a while to show up in your bloodstream! :flower: Good luck at your beta!!


----------



## Kat S

:shrug:

Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*

:shrug:


----------



## kaimaka

Kat S said:


> :shrug:
> 
> Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*
> 
> :shrug:

My family practice doc wanted to play it safe and told me not to take any meds but to use a netty pot. It's helped me a lot. Good luck to you and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Hope1409

Kat S said:


> :shrug:
> 
> Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*
> 
> :shrug:

Omg I am queen of allergies!!!! Since mine is always sinus congestion related, my PCP told me to take children's dimatapp (the syrup) it really helps. I have read online that Claritin is safe also but I would ask the doc about that first. I agree with the above, netti pots do wonders. I didn't have one so I made a home made version using a sports water bottle haha:haha: hey it did the trick, lol!

Is anyone else having af cramping? I'm 10dpiui and this constant ache is driving me nuts. I really hope it's a good sign!

Kaimaka, your not out til the witch shows....hang in there :hugs:


----------



## kaimaka

Hope1409 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Omg I am queen of allergies!!!! Since mine is always sinus congestion related, my PCP told me to take children's dimatapp (the syrup) it really helps. I have read online that Claritin is safe also but I would ask the doc about that first. I agree with the above, netti pots do wonders. I didn't have one so I made a home made version using a sports water bottle haha:haha: hey it did the trick, lol!
> 
> Is anyone else having af cramping? I'm 10dpiui and this constant ache is driving me nuts. I really hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Kaimaka, your not out til the witch shows....hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope- I have been having af cramps on and off. Now it feels like af is going to show up any minute. I feel wet all the time.


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello. I'm 1 day post iui and have been cramping on and off all day, Is this normal? Sometimes it feels painfull i also feel bloated. Thanks. xx


----------



## Chris_25

Hope1409 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Omg I am queen of allergies!!!! Since mine is always sinus congestion related, my PCP told me to take children's dimatapp (the syrup) it really helps. I have read online that Claritin is safe also but I would ask the doc about that first. I agree with the above, netti pots do wonders. I didn't have one so I made a home made version using a sports water bottle haha:haha: hey it did the trick, lol!
> 
> Is anyone else having af cramping? I'm 10dpiui and this constant ache is driving me nuts. I really hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Kaimaka, your not out til the witch shows....hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes! I will be 14dpiui tomorrow and feel many Pms symptoms and just want to scream I'm losing my mind! I hope it's a good sign for u


----------



## Chris_25

kaimaka said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Is it ok to take allergy meds during the two week wait? I'm dyin' here! *achoo!*
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Omg I am queen of allergies!!!! Since mine is always sinus congestion related, my PCP told me to take children's dimatapp (the syrup) it really helps. I have read online that Claritin is safe also but I would ask the doc about that first. I agree with the above, netti pots do wonders. I didn't have one so I made a home made version using a sports water bottle haha:haha: hey it did the trick, lol!
> 
> Is anyone else having af cramping? I'm 10dpiui and this constant ache is driving me nuts. I really hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Kaimaka, your not out til the witch shows....hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope- I have been having af cramps on and off. Now it feels like af is going to show up any minute. I feel wet all the time.Click to expand...

That's how I feel I have my fingers x for us!


----------



## kaimaka

NIKKIA said:


> Hello. I'm 1 day post iui and have been cramping on and off all day, Is this normal? Sometimes it feels painfull i also feel bloated. Thanks. xx

Nikkia - it's normal to feel bloated and have cramps after iui. Good luck to you this cycle. Hope you get a bfp!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi guys... i had cramping all through out the tww and it really felt like AF pains.. and it always felt that i was in my AF without the bleeding. Also felt wet towards the end too.

Kat S: dont they say allergies playing up is an early pregnancy sign:)

How is everyone going


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kamaika : you're not out yet hun. I was reading the TWW section and someone got a bfn at 12dpo and a postive the next day?


----------



## Damie

NIKKIA said:


> Hello. I'm 1 day post iui and have been cramping on and off all day, Is this normal? Sometimes it feels painfull i also feel bloated. Thanks. xx

I had that same feeling after IUI but we are all different try to relax and eat well.
:dust:


----------



## karenh

Ttc: Those are great number for your follicles and your lining! I dont know anything about estrogen levels though; they have never mentioned them for me.

Kaimaka: I am so sorry. We all pressured you too. : ( Hopefully your beta will be positive.

Nikkia: I cramp the day of and the day after my iuis. It is normal.

AFM: 3dpiui/ovulation and trying not to think about it or symptom spot this time. Just riding out the next week and a half.


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies,

I'm on cd4, went in for my baseline yesterday. I had 2 cysts (28mm & 14mm) plus 9 antral follicles all on the right. I knew I had cysts, been feeling them for weeks. My left ovary had 10 antral follicles. However, I already have an 11.4mm lead follicle on the right...grrr!

They tested my estrogen and since it was low, decided to go through with this cycle despite the cysts. They started me on Gonal-F yesterday to try to recruit more follicles. I'm hoping that 11.4mm bully does not prevent its brothers and sisters from maturing!

Does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Karenh - I just asked for you on another thread.....OK so the tww....good luck hun.

First try - sorry I don't have experience with having cysts at the baseline scan. My re said she wouldn't do any fertility meds for me if I had any cysts over 10mm.

well i went in this morning for my 2nd iui and boy was it hard....first off, I am having such bad ov pain that I can hardly walk upright....then the nurse who came to do my iui couldn't find my cervix. She was jerking around the speculum and it was so painful. Yesterday the Dr did my iui and she did not have trouble. So she called the dr in and she ended up doing the iui. I was happy for that as she was much more gentle and got it done...so now I am home, still having pain but at least it is over.

Also, dh sperm numbers were almost the same as yesterday, just a slight increase. Yesterday was 25.6 and today was 25.7.


----------



## kaimaka

karenh said:


> Ttc: Those are great number for your follicles and your lining! I dont know anything about estrogen levels though; they have never mentioned them for me.
> 
> Kaimaka: I am so sorry. We all pressured you too. : ( Hopefully your beta will be positive.
> 
> Nikkia: I cramp the day of and the day after my iuis. It is normal.
> 
> AFM: 3dpiui/ovulation and trying not to think about it or symptom spot this time. Just riding out the next week and a half.

Karen - I would have tested even if you guys didn't say anything. I was very curious. I do hope the beta comes back positive but I am almost certain AF will be here soon. She might even show up before my beta on tuesday. :cry:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kamaika : praying the witch stays away for you . Are you feeling anything different


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

ttcbaby : i know the pain.. my nurse couldnt get the speculum to work.. it was so uncomfortable... my cervix is hard to find.. ouch..

Good luck for your tww :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

AFM : just had blood work done for my beta. They will call me in 8 million years (8hrs lol)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone.. just got my beta results today. 17dpiui its 481

I am getting bit excited now

How are you all going


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm on cd4, went in for my baseline yesterday. I had 2 cysts (28mm & 14mm) plus 9 antral follicles all on the right. I knew I had cysts, been feeling them for weeks. My left ovary had 10 antral follicles. However, I already have an 11.4mm lead follicle on the right...grrr!
> 
> They tested my estrogen and since it was low, decided to go through with this cycle despite the cysts. They started me on Gonal-F yesterday to try to recruit more follicles. I'm hoping that 11.4mm bully does not prevent its brothers and sisters from maturing!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Thanks :)

HiFirstTry - I did have a IUI cycled cancelled one due to a cyst, but that was because it was producing estrogen and thus would have interfered with any other follicles growing. If your cysts aren't elevating your estrogen than it means that they likely won't do any harm to your cycle and will gradually disappear on their own. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## KBrain3377

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Thanx KBrain. How are you feeling :) i like ur display pic :)


----------



## karenh

First try: Sorry your scan wasnt what you wanted to see. I hope everything will work out anyway.

Ttc: Ugh! I hate nurses! Mine had trouble too. Ended up getting a longer speculum. Also, she is not gentle at all. My ultrasound was painful and my IUI was painful. I am glad you dr was able to come in and take over, mine was out of town, like always.

Sweet Lullaby: 481 means preggers?!? I dont know anything about numbers because my doc hadnt ever told me what mine were.

Kaimaka: hang in there. We are here for you.

KBrain3377: How are you feeling?

AFM: I havent been able to sleep. Also my knee has been bothering me. DH and MIL think I should go to the doc and have it e-rayed. What am I supposed to do? I am in the TWW and dont want to kill the possibility of me getting a BFP and my baby being normal.


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi Ladies!

So I took a much needed break over the weekend. AF came 3 days early on Friday. So I had my mini breakdown and skipped out on my bloodowork on Saturday since it was pointless but they called and made me go in on Sunday just to make sure. Even though I knew I wasn't. THe blood work came back negative and I am feeling better about it now verses saturday.

My DH took it really hard this time. I have explained what the dr said about the odds and the fact that each roach your odds go up and its doesn't mean it won't work. We have 4 trys. But he just feels like we are throwing away money since we are having no results. So we will not be doing another IUI this month. Between him not wanting too and my cycle coming early we were not prepared with the clomid so we cannot do it this month.

So I purchased the clear blue fertility monitor and preseed online and will try to use these this month. Since I am unexplained and all of our tests are correct I am hoping its just timing and that maybe we will have luck this month on our own.

I also need to make an appointment at my normal drs office, I am wondering if I have undiaganosed Dysmenorrhea. I get super sick during AF and have such horrible cramps I throw up or just cannot do anything and get no relief. In August I actually passed out due to them and had to be put on vicodin. From what I have been reading this can effect fertility. So I want to discuss this with my dr. It would be nice to actually no the problem so we can fix it and have a baby soon.

Well I hope you all had a lovely weekend and that some of you have received your BFP! :)


----------



## Kat S

Sick as a dog with a terrible cold, and I'm in the TWW so can't take anything but a little Tylenol. I'm dyin' here! Can't breathe and my nose is sore from blowing. Wahhhh! :cry:

I'm 6 dpiui and I have increased white CM, and have read that is a possible early pregnancy sign. Apparently, the cervix creates a "mucus plug" to protect the uterus. I hope that's what I'm seeing!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> Sick as a dog with a terrible cold, and I'm in the TWW so can't take anything but a little Tylenol. I'm dyin' here! Can't breathe and my nose is sore from blowing. Wahhhh! :cry:
> 
> I'm 6 dpiui and I have increased white CM, and have read that is a possible early pregnancy sign. Apparently, the cervix creates a "mucus plug" to protect the uterus. I hope that's what I'm seeing!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life

:hugs: I understand completely. I hope you stay safe during the hurricane. My 2nd IUI just failed and I was told everything looked great as well. I have unexplained infertility and its just so frustrating that if everything looks great why doesn't it work. I am thinking of you! If you ever want to chat I am here


----------



## kaimaka

Kat - I hope you feel better. I had a really bad cold on my first cycle and it totally sucked! 

AFM: The :witch: showed up this am. I'm heartbroken but I have to force myself to move on to the next cycle. Called the nurse today to let her know that it's my first day, so she cancelled my appt for tomorrow and we're going to just do the bloodwork with my day 3 check-up on wednesday. If I still have a cyst then I'm going to take a break. I'm physically and emotionally exhausted! As I am sure most of us here are.


----------



## Chris_25

Lindsayb721 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. I hope you stay safe during the hurricane. My 2nd IUI just failed and I was told everything looked great as well. I have unexplained infertility and its just so frustrating that if everything looks great why doesn't it work. I am thinking of you! If you ever want to chat I am hereClick to expand...

Thank you and I'm sorry that she showed up for you too :( I fall under that unexplained category also and it's extremely frustrating! I am here to chat if u need to also. Did u take medication? I tried 2.5 mg of femara and did ovidrel shot and still only had one follicle though so what's the point if I am capable of gettin that on my own u know? I prob won't get in to see the doctor either this week ugh


----------



## kaimaka

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life

Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.


----------



## Chris_25

kaimaka said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u too


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. I hope you stay safe during the hurricane. My 2nd IUI just failed and I was told everything looked great as well. I have unexplained infertility and its just so frustrating that if everything looks great why doesn't it work. I am thinking of you! If you ever want to chat I am hereClick to expand...

Ladies, I am so sorry AF showed! It's so frustrating and it seems to hard to find answers and move at a quicker pace. I hope the right answer is found for you both!


----------



## kaimaka

Chris_25 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...

I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.


----------



## virginia28

hi! i also started iui 10/26! had 4 mature follies! dh post wash is 100 million! hoping for twins


----------



## Hope1409

I cVed and tested today 12dpiui and bfn. I could have sworn we got it this time. We had 4 good follies, 2 on each side, all the symptoms felt exactly how it did with my angel baby...but no two lines. I'm cramping like af so I'm just waiting for her to show her face in the next 2-3 days. I think next month will be our last iui and then we will be on our own because we can't afford IVF right now.


----------



## KBrain3377

kaimaka said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...
> 
> I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.Click to expand...

Hey ladies - I thought I'd pass along the perspective that my RE gave me, with regards to IUIs. In his opinion (and I've heard other people in the field concur on this as well), IUIs give you the same chances as just timed intercourse, unless you have male factor issues. In some cases, IUIs work even less effectively than trying on your own, since the timing of the trigger and the IUI itself is crucial and so easy to be slightly off, and most people don't try enough on their own and rely on the IUI (which may or may not have been timed properly). So unless you have male factor issues, the only edge that the IUI gives you over trying naturally is the drugs that you're on, which ideally gives you more follicles and thus more chances. So ladies, don't be upset if your IUIs don't work right away or take more time - if you're more realistic about the expectations, I think it's easier to handle it. At least it was for me. In my case, we had no male issues, and my RE told me that I would get pregnant at some point - it just may take a long while and if I didn't want to wait that long, than I should try IVF. He thinks that too many people waste too much time, money and unrealistic hopes on IUIs, when it would make more sense to move on to IVF. I felt like he was pushing me into IVF, but if we had insurance coverage for it, I think we would have gone to IVF a long time ago since I was not willing to wait a long time for a baby. I think it's a personal decision for everyone, and should not be taken lightly. Good luck to all of you, and I'll be so excited for you to all get your BFPs!


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Thanx KBrain. How are you feeling :) i like ur display pic :)

Thanks SweetLullaby! I'm feeling good, still pretty exhausted on a daily basis, with sore breasts, but at least the morning sickness has stayed away for the most part, so I'm not complaining. My DH laughs at me though, because I've always been a night owl, and I've been in bed by 10pm every night for the last month! Wishing you luck this month!


----------



## kaimaka

Hope1409 said:


> I cVed and tested today 12dpiui and bfn. I could have sworn we got it this time. We had 4 good follies, 2 on each side, all the symptoms felt exactly how it did with my angel baby...but no two lines. I'm cramping like af so I'm just waiting for her to show her face in the next 2-3 days. I think next month will be our last iui and then we will be on our own because we can't afford IVF right now.

Hope - I hope AF stays away. I'm keeping everyone in my prayers as I know how hard it is to get a bfn. :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

kaimaka said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...
> 
> I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.Click to expand...

Well I hope and pray for you too! Hopefully one day we will see that bfp


----------



## Chris_25

KBrain3377 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...
> 
> I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies - I thought I'd pass along the perspective that my RE gave me, with regards to IUIs. In his opinion (and I've heard other people in the field concur on this as well), IUIs give you the same chances as just timed intercourse, unless you have male factor issues. In some cases, IUIs work even less effectively than trying on your own, since the timing of the trigger and the IUI itself is crucial and so easy to be slightly off, and most people don't try enough on their own and rely on the IUI (which may or may not have been timed properly). So unless you have male factor issues, the only edge that the IUI gives you over trying naturally is the drugs that you're on, which ideally gives you more follicles and thus more chances. So ladies, don't be upset if your IUIs don't work right away or take more time - if you're more realistic about the expectations, I think it's easier to handle it. At least it was for me. In my case, we had no male issues, and my RE told me that I would get pregnant at some point - it just may take a long while and if I didn't want to wait that long, than I should try IVF. He thinks that too many people waste too much time, money and unrealistic hopes on IUIs, when it would make more sense to move on to IVF. I felt like he was pushing me into IVF, but if we had insurance coverage for it, I think we would have gone to IVF a long time ago since I was not willing to wait a long time for a baby. I think it's a personal decision for everyone, and should not be taken lightly. Good luck to all of you, and I'll be so excited for you to all get your BFPs!Click to expand...

Hello and thank you for the info and congratulations on your bfp did u do ivf?


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. I hope you stay safe during the hurricane. My 2nd IUI just failed and I was told everything looked great as well. I have unexplained infertility and its just so frustrating that if everything looks great why doesn't it work. I am thinking of you! If you ever want to chat I am hereClick to expand...
> 
> Ladies, I am so sorry AF showed! It's so frustrating and it seems to hard to find answers and move at a quicker pace. I hope the right answer is found for you both!Click to expand...


Thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## KBrain3377

Chris_25 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came!  Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...
> 
> I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies - I thought I'd pass along the perspective that my RE gave me, with regards to IUIs. In his opinion (and I've heard other people in the field concur on this as well), IUIs give you the same chances as just timed intercourse, unless you have male factor issues. In some cases, IUIs work even less effectively than trying on your own, since the timing of the trigger and the IUI itself is crucial and so easy to be slightly off, and most people don't try enough on their own and rely on the IUI (which may or may not have been timed properly). So unless you have male factor issues, the only edge that the IUI gives you over trying naturally is the drugs that you're on, which ideally gives you more follicles and thus more chances. So ladies, don't be upset if your IUIs don't work right away or take more time - if you're more realistic about the expectations, I think it's easier to handle it. At least it was for me. In my case, we had no male issues, and my RE told me that I would get pregnant at some point - it just may take a long while and if I didn't want to wait that long, than I should try IVF. He thinks that too many people waste too much time, money and unrealistic hopes on IUIs, when it would make more sense to move on to IVF. I felt like he was pushing me into IVF, but if we had insurance coverage for it, I think we would have gone to IVF a long time ago since I was not willing to wait a long time for a baby. I think it's a personal decision for everyone, and should not be taken lightly. Good luck to all of you, and I'll be so excited for you to all get your BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello and thank you for the info and congratulations on your bfp did u do ivf?Click to expand...

Thanks Chris - no, we didn't do IVF, we got our BFP naturally (I took Femara, with estrogen priming). However, we would have done IVF as soon as we figured out how to pay for it, since our insurance covered only $10K. It just so happened that I got pregnant before that happened, so I do consider myself extremely lucky. 

My thoughts are with you and all the other ladies on the East coast today - please stay safe!!!


----------



## Chris_25

KBrain3377 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that AF came! Aw That was so nice of DH what did they say is your problem? Prayers to u tooClick to expand...
> 
> I have endometriosis and my right ovary has been removed. I'm not a good candidate for iui but we are still unsure about ivf. We have good insurance coverage for ivf. But we are praying for guidance and hoping that we wouldn't have to make a decision about it. Crossing my fingers for the 3rd iui. Hope we get our bfp next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies - I thought I'd pass along the perspective that my RE gave me, with regards to IUIs. In his opinion (and I've heard other people in the field concur on this as well), IUIs give you the same chances as just timed intercourse, unless you have male factor issues. In some cases, IUIs work even less effectively than trying on your own, since the timing of the trigger and the IUI itself is crucial and so easy to be slightly off, and most people don't try enough on their own and rely on the IUI (which may or may not have been timed properly). So unless you have male factor issues, the only edge that the IUI gives you over trying naturally is the drugs that you're on, which ideally gives you more follicles and thus more chances. So ladies, don't be upset if your IUIs don't work right away or take more time - if you're more realistic about the expectations, I think it's easier to handle it. At least it was for me. In my case, we had no male issues, and my RE told me that I would get pregnant at some point - it just may take a long while and if I didn't want to wait that long, than I should try IVF. He thinks that too many people waste too much time, money and unrealistic hopes on IUIs, when it would make more sense to move on to IVF. I felt like he was pushing me into IVF, but if we had insurance coverage for it, I think we would have gone to IVF a long time ago since I was not willing to wait a long time for a baby. I think it's a personal decision for everyone, and should not be taken lightly. Good luck to all of you, and I'll be so excited for you to all get your BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello and thank you for the info and congratulations on your bfp did u do ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris - no, we didn't do IVF, we got our BFP naturally (I took Femara, with estrogen priming). However, we would have done IVF as soon as we figured out how to pay for it, since our insurance covered only $10K. It just so happened that I got pregnant before that happened, so I do consider myself extremely lucky.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and all the other ladies on the East coast today - please stay safe!!!Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome and u were very blessed! :) 
Thank you it's starting to get really bad here


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm so sorry for all the Ben's and for those in Sandy's path. Please stay safe!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Sorry to hear abt AF arriving for some :( its so hard 

Also.. Hope everyone in Sandy's path is safe. What devastating times


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hope1409 said:


> I cVed and tested today 12dpiui and bfn. I could have sworn we got it this time. We had 4 good follies, 2 on each side, all the symptoms felt exactly how it did with my angel baby...but no two lines. I'm cramping like af so I'm just waiting for her to show her face in the next 2-3 days. I think next month will be our last iui and then we will be on our own because we can't afford IVF right now.

Hang in there hun... Ur not out just yet.. I read on these forums people getting BFNs at 14dpo to go on to successful pregnancies :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

Sandy calmed down a bit now but we still have no power, but ok thank God! Everywhere is ruined and as I lay here with cramps! 

Thank you ladies


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hope1409 said:


> I cVed and tested today 12dpiui and bfn. I could have sworn we got it this time. We had 4 good follies, 2 on each side, all the symptoms felt exactly how it did with my angel baby...but no two lines. I'm cramping like af so I'm just waiting for her to show her face in the next 2-3 days. I think next month will be our last iui and then we will be on our own because we can't afford IVF right now.

Sorry to hear that! I understand that not being able to afford IVF. We are in the same boat! Thinking of you!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Chris_25 said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. I hope you stay safe during the hurricane. My 2nd IUI just failed and I was told everything looked great as well. I have unexplained infertility and its just so frustrating that if everything looks great why doesn't it work. I am thinking of you! If you ever want to chat I am hereClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you and I'm sorry that she showed up for you too :( I fall under that unexplained category also and it's extremely frustrating! I am here to chat if u need to also. Did u take medication? I tried 2.5 mg of femara and did ovidrel shot and still only had one follicle though so what's the point if I am capable of gettin that on my own u know? I prob won't get in to see the doctor either this week ughClick to expand...

I think being unexplained is the worst! And thank you! I did take medication, I did clomid and then a trigger shot. We had 4 follies and good sperm count. I am at the same point. What is the point of an IUI if I have better chances on my own. So frustrating! I totally get what you are saying!


----------



## Lindsayb721

kaimaka said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...

I hope you stayed safe yesterday! That was sweet of your DH! It sure is depressing! I just got my 2nd bfn with my 2nd iui. Prayers your way!:hugs:


----------



## kaimaka

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Sorry to hear abt AF arriving for some :( its so hard
> 
> Also.. Hope everyone in Sandy's path is safe. What devastating times

Hi Sweet! How are you feeling? I'm glad to hear your beta test went well. Your numbers look great. So happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

AFM - I got AF, so I am enjoying a cup of coffee this morning. :coffee: Baseline appointment for the next cycle is tomorrow. I want to take a break but I've heard a lot of people get pregnant on the 3rd cycle without taking a break. So, we're going to push through unless I have a cyst.


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721, Chris25, Kaimaka, Hope 1409: I cant believe how many BFNs we just got. I am so sorry ladies. We can all stick together next month.
Kat S: Sorry you have a cold. That is no fun. It could be a pregnancy sign though! I hope this is your month!
All of you on the east coast, we are praying for you and your safety.


----------



## kaimaka

;)


----------



## kaimaka

Lindsayb721 said:


> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you stayed safe yesterday! That was sweet of your DH! It sure is depressing! I just got my 2nd bfn with my 2nd iui. Prayers your way!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lindsay! We are safe here. Grateful because the power stayed on. Sorry to hear about your bfn. Are you going to go right in to your 3rd iui or taking a break? I wish you luck and lots of :dust: Hopefully we get our bfp on the third try. They say third time's the charm!:winkwink:


----------



## 2blue lines

AF is en route as I had terrible night sweats last night & night before. Has anyone else ever gotten them. I hadn't gotten night sweats in awhile and wonder what they mean as far as fertility 

I'm pretty much out witch should arrive for Trick or Treating :(


----------



## karenh

2blue lines said:


> AF is en route as I had terrible night sweats last night & night before. Has anyone else ever gotten them. I hadn't gotten night sweats in awhile and wonder what they mean as far as fertility
> 
> I'm pretty much out witch should arrive for Trick or Treating :(

I am always hot while sleeping. I haven't taken note of any patterns or anything.


----------



## Keeping Faith

Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who af got.


AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks


----------



## Kat S

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who af got.
> 
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks

!!!!!!!

That is the best news EVER!!! Honey, congratulations! I hope your baby is a sticky one!


----------



## karenh

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who af got.
> 
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks

Congratz! I am so happy for you. It has been way too long. I hope you beta goes well and you can start on the fun part of this journey! You deserve it. I am praying for you!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Thanks Girls!!!! I just can't believe it still. Do yall think it can change from postive to negative in one day??? Thats my bigest fear. :(


----------



## Keeping Faith

Kat S when do you test? How is the TWW going?


----------



## Kat S

Keeping Faith said:


> Kat S when do you test? How is the TWW going?

Technically, I go in for my Beta on November 6th...a week from today, but I'll probably start testing at home on Friday. The time is CRAWLING!! 

I have some possible early pregnancy signs, but they are the kind that could also be attributed to a variety of other things, so I have NO idea!:shrug: I've gotten dizzy for a second twice (but that can happen anytime), my cm changed (but I hadn't tracked it before so maybe that's what always happens to me), I got a cold (could just be a normal old cold), and I've felt weird sensations in my belly (could be gas). But nothing concrete like morning sickness or sore bbs. My mom didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all for either of her pregnancies, so I'm not counting myself out!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Kat S when do you test? How is the TWW going?
> 
> Technically, I go in for my Beta on November 6th...a week from today, but I'll probably start testing at home on Friday. The time is CRAWLING!!
> 
> I have some possible early pregnancy signs, but they are the kind that could also be attributed to a variety of other things, so I have NO idea!:shrug: I've gotten dizzy for a second twice (but that can happen anytime), my cm changed (but I hadn't tracked it before so maybe that's what always happens to me), I got a cold (could just be a normal old cold), and I've felt weird sensations in my belly (could be gas). But nothing concrete like morning sickness or sore bbs. My mom didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all for either of her pregnancies, so I'm not counting myself out!Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Kat S said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Kat S when do you test? How is the TWW going?
> 
> Technically, I go in for my Beta on November 6th...a week from today, but I'll probably start testing at home on Friday. The time is CRAWLING!!
> 
> I have some possible early pregnancy signs, but they are the kind that could also be attributed to a variety of other things, so I have NO idea!:shrug: I've gotten dizzy for a second twice (but that can happen anytime), my cm changed (but I hadn't tracked it before so maybe that's what always happens to me), I got a cold (could just be a normal old cold), and I've felt weird sensations in my belly (could be gas). But nothing concrete like morning sickness or sore bbs. My mom didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all for either of her pregnancies, so I'm not counting myself out!Click to expand...

Kat S it all sounds promising!! I will tell you that this also is my first medical cycle. I was going to do an iui but decided to try without it first, and it worked!!! Also I got a cold on the first week of my TWW so that could be a good sign for also. Dont give up, and keep me updated.


----------



## jmHansen11

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who af got.
> 
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks

I've been trying for just over a year and a half, and I just can't imagine how other women keep it up for so long! congratulations on your BFP after 6 years, you deserve it so much and I'll be thinking of you when I get discouraged.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Keeping faith - huge huge congrats hun......wow that is so awesome


----------



## kaimaka

Keeping Faith - That is great news! Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Wow Keeping Faith!! Congratulations hun! That is amazing news. All the prayers and wishes for ur beta results :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S.. that sounds so promising.. good luck for Friday :) how many DPO are you


----------



## KBrain3377

OMG OMG KeepingFaith - I just came back to check this thread to see if you've testing - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!n BEST. NEWS. EVER. 
Don't worry about the positive changing to a negative, it won't happen to you. Just relax, enjoy your BFP, and get some good numbers when you go in for your beta. Keep us posted. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Massive Congrats Keeping Faith!!!! Your news really gives me hope. I have been trying for some time now also since my mc last year. You are living proof that we should never give up or get discouraged! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! :)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Omg ladies thank you sooooooo much for all the support! I will keep all of y'all updated. As soon as I hear my results tommorrow morning I will let y'all know! I am just so shocked. I should have tried femara six years lol. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting to test. I will be praying for all of you!:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Kat S.. that sounds so promising.. good luck for Friday :) how many DPO are you

Thanks! I'm 7dpiui today. I wish all my symptoms were unmistakeable and concrete, but I suppose nothing is. I just have to wait and hope!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Kat S.. that sounds so promising.. good luck for Friday :) how many DPO are you
> 
> Thanks! I'm 7dpiui today. I wish all my symptoms were unmistakeable and concrete, but I suppose nothing is. I just have to wait and hope!Click to expand...

Hang in there, you can test soon.


----------



## 2blue lines

Kat S said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Kat S when do you
> test? How is the TWW going?
> 
> Technically, I go in for my Beta on November 6th...a week from today, but I'll probably start testing at home on Friday. The time is CRAWLING!!
> 
> I have some possible early pregnancy signs, but they are the kind that could also be attributed to a variety of other things, so I have NO idea!:shrug: I've gotten dizzy for a second twice (but that can happen anytime), my cm changed (but I hadn't tracked it before so maybe that's what always happens to me), I got a cold (could just be a normal old cold), and I've felt weird sensations in my belly (could be gas). But nothing concrete like morning sickness or sore bbs. My mom didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all for either of her pregnancies, so I'm not counting myself out!Click to expand...

Very cool! Good luck!!!


----------



## 2blue lines

Karenh:Yeah it really is a hormonal thing - im thinking it can't be good. I have my annual physical tomorrow maybe I'll ask the doc. What the heck can't hurt


----------



## Damie

Hello Ladies,
*
I have been out for soo long, I resumed back to work and I took some time off to sulk. I am good now, I am trying to catch up and see how everyone is doing.
*
Sweet lullaby- congrats dear how are you feeling? It good to hear you are on the baby train 2013
*
Karenh- please no x-ray yet, that could be dangerous for the baby I heard. How are you holding up?
*
Lindsayb721- awwwh sorry about the :bfn: and AF showing up early. My didnt come until after three days but I already got a :bfn: any way, I am not trying another IUI too cos my DH isnt interested. I am trying on my own too. Also I am thinking of doing estrogen priming since its a medication that can be done on your own. Hope the light of God shines on us this cycle and we get a :bfp:
*
Kat S- Hold on hope you have your :bfp: already. Sorry about the cold sure you are feeling better now.
*
Cris_25- Sorry about the :bfn: and AF, better luck next cycle and be strong. We can only hope and pray it works next time. How is the hurricane now? Please stay safe.
*
Kaimaka- its well, be strong. Good to hear you are already making plans for the next cycle. Better luck this time. I had a cyst on my first try of timed intercourse so I had to wait for 2 months before the first IUI which wasnt successful. You lucky you dont have one.
*
Virginia28- *welcome and all the very best. Twins it is IJN.
*
Hope1409_ sorry to hear about :bfn:, wishing you luck on the next cycle.
*
kBrain3377- you always have good advice and information to cheer people up. How are you feeling and holding up. Our prayers are with you. Be strong and yea you need to sleep well.Please I still need information on the dates I should start the estrogen drugs and what dosage I can take.
*
2 blue Lines- I get night sweats all the time. I dont know if its because I am in a hot climiate area. When I put the conditioning high I get a cold so I need to use a durve then I get hot sweats , I sweat then I get a cold again. It goes on and on like that I really dont understand what is wrong with me.
*
Keeping faith- congratulations!!!! On the :bfp: yes its real enjoy the next nine months :hug:. Dont worry its permanent. 6 years waoh!!! 3 years and I am already going knots.

AFM- i am D7 of this cycle. I don't know how long the cycle will be since the last one was 31 days from my normal 27/28 cycle. That could be attributed to the progesterone drugs and other drugs. I am doing well and praying the light of God shines on me. I have started taking my bbt every morning. I would also use ovulation test kit then we can try on our own this cycle.
:dust: to you all.
************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Kat S.. that sounds so promising.. good luck for Friday :) how many DPO are you
> 
> Thanks! I'm 7dpiui today. I wish all my symptoms were unmistakeable and concrete, but I suppose nothing is. I just have to wait and hope!Click to expand...

I know what you mean! When do you plan to start testing> I am a serial POASer lol.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Damie : Best wishes for this cycle. buy lots of cheapie OPK ..hope you get ur bfp naturally :)


----------



## karenh

All, I am out. I don't know when we are going to try again, but we are taking a break. Good luck to you all.


----------



## kaimaka

Karen - I'm so sorry to hear that. Keeping you in my prayers. 

Damie - I hope you get your bfp naturally. 

AFM - Just left the RE's office. No cyst this time so I'm starting injections tonight for my 3rd iui cycle. Anyone have any advice on what to do different this time? I eat fresh pineapples (1/2 cup per day) and go to acupuncture. I'm open to suggestions. ;)


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> All, I am out. I don't know when we are going to try again, but we are taking a break. Good luck to you all.

Oh, Sweetie, I'm so sorry!!!! I'll be thinking of you. Enjoy your break and we'll be here for you when you return. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Kat S.. that sounds so promising.. good luck for Friday :) how many DPO are you
> 
> Thanks! I'm 7dpiui today. I wish all my symptoms were unmistakeable and concrete, but I suppose nothing is. I just have to wait and hope!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! When do you plan to start testing> I am a serial POASer lol.Click to expand...

My beta is on Tuesday, November 6. However, I'm going to P on a stick on Friday!


----------



## zimmy

Looks like I'm out for another month :( Had my scan this morning and they found 6 follies already, 3 of them over 18mm (I'm CD 5). Nurse said they were leftover from last month and would interfere with new follies growing. Wants me to take bc pills this cycle. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm out :'(


----------



## anjanaa

Hello Ladies,

Congratulations to all who got BFP and sorry for all who got BFN.

I had my IUI on sunday on CD13.

so I'm officially in TWW period. Today is my 3dpiui.

fingers crossed but surprisingly I'm not getting obsessed with the result.

I have been sleeping a lot and eating good food. rest is on God.

Good luck for everyone who are waiting like me :)


----------



## Lindsayb721

kaimaka said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaimaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I'm sitting here stuck in the house because the hurricane is hitting us here in NY and I'm sobbing because AF has arrived I just don't understand the concept of all of this it was our first iui and everything is always "great" according to the doctors I'm so sick of hearing that! I need a freakin answer! I am supposed to call them when AF arrives but can't call today or tomorrow because everywhere is being evacuated so I doubt they are in. I want them to give me more medication or do something :( I'm so so so sad I'm so angry with my body and life
> 
> Oh Chris! I am so sorry to hear that. I too got AF today. It's heartbreaking, feels like I have to pick pieces of myself up month after month. The nurse reminded me today that the next cycle is going to be my last on iui because they don't think it will work for me at all after this. They suggested ivf to start with but we opted for iui first for personal reasons. We started adoption paperwork but was later told by the caseworker to put it on hold until we are done trying because if I get pregnant then our eligibility changes and we'll have to start over. :cry: Frankenstorm is not helping at all today either, we live in Washington DC. It is so depressing. DH went out in the storm to get me some chai tea from starbucks, I guess he's trying to cheer me up today. Hang in there! Prayers and :hugs: to you.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you stayed safe yesterday! That was sweet of your DH! It sure is depressing! I just got my 2nd bfn with my 2nd iui. Prayers your way!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lindsay! We are safe here. Grateful because the power stayed on. Sorry to hear about your bfn. Are you going to go right in to your 3rd iui or taking a break? I wish you luck and lots of :dust: Hopefully we get our bfp on the third try. They say third time's the charm!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you! We are taking a break this round and are trying naturally again since we are unexplained and if we dont have luck we will reevaluate next year. How about you? I agree third time is a charm! :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Damie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> *
> I have been out for soo long, I resumed back to work and I took some time off to sulk. I am good now, I am trying to catch up and see how everyone is doing.
> *
> Sweet lullaby- congrats dear how are you feeling? It good to hear you are on the baby train 2013
> *
> Karenh- please no x-ray yet, that could be dangerous for the baby I heard. How are you holding up?
> *
> Lindsayb721- awwwh sorry about the :bfn: and AF showing up early. My didnt come until after three days but I already got a :bfn: any way, I am not trying another IUI too cos my DH isnt interested. I am trying on my own too. Also I am thinking of doing estrogen priming since its a medication that can be done on your own. Hope the light of God shines on us this cycle and we get a :bfp:
> *
> Kat S- Hold on hope you have your :bfp: already. Sorry about the cold sure you are feeling better now.
> *
> Cris_25- Sorry about the :bfn: and AF, better luck next cycle and be strong. We can only hope and pray it works next time. How is the hurricane now? Please stay safe.
> *
> Kaimaka- its well, be strong. Good to hear you are already making plans for the next cycle. Better luck this time. I had a cyst on my first try of timed intercourse so I had to wait for 2 months before the first IUI which wasnt successful. You lucky you dont have one.
> *
> Virginia28- *welcome and all the very best. Twins it is IJN.
> *
> Hope1409_ sorry to hear about :bfn:, wishing you luck on the next cycle.
> *
> kBrain3377- you always have good advice and information to cheer people up. How are you feeling and holding up. Our prayers are with you. Be strong and yea you need to sleep well.Please I still need information on the dates I should start the estrogen drugs and what dosage I can take.
> *
> 2 blue Lines- I get night sweats all the time. I dont know if its because I am in a hot climiate area. When I put the conditioning high I get a cold so I need to use a durve then I get hot sweats , I sweat then I get a cold again. It goes on and on like that I really dont understand what is wrong with me.
> *
> Keeping faith- congratulations!!!! On the :bfp: yes its real enjoy the next nine months :hug:. Dont worry its permanent. 6 years waoh!!! 3 years and I am already going knots.
> 
> AFM- i am D7 of this cycle. I don't know how long the cycle will be since the last one was 31 days from my normal 27/28 cycle. That could be attributed to the progesterone drugs and other drugs. I am doing well and praying the light of God shines on me. I have started taking my bbt every morning. I would also use ovulation test kit then we can try on our own this cycle.
> :dust: to you all.
> ************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Hi Damie - thanks! I'm feeling good, most of the time don't really feel pregnant. As for the estrogen - I started on 21 of the cycle, one 2 mg pill, twice a day, until about day 3 or 4 of the next cycle. This was because I ovulated on day 14, so you should really start 7 days after you ovulate, whichever day that falls on. I then took Femara on days 3-8 of that next cycle, 2 pills once a day. The estrogen delayed my ovulation by about 5 days that cycle, the one I got pregnant on, and my ovulation was the strongest positive I had seen in 2 years of testing. If you have similar issues as I did, I hope this method works for you too!!! Good luck, I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Damie

KBrain3377 said:


> Damie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> *
> I have been out for soo long, I resumed back to work and I took some time off to sulk. I am good now, I am trying to catch up and see how everyone is doing.
> *
> Sweet lullaby- congrats dear how are you feeling? It good to hear you are on the baby train 2013
> *
> Karenh- please no x-ray yet, that could be dangerous for the baby I heard. How are you holding up?
> *
> Lindsayb721- awwwh sorry about the :bfn: and AF showing up early. My didnt come until after three days but I already got a :bfn: any way, I am not trying another IUI too cos my DH isnt interested. I am trying on my own too. Also I am thinking of doing estrogen priming since its a medication that can be done on your own. Hope the light of God shines on us this cycle and we get a :bfp:
> *
> Kat S- Hold on hope you have your :bfp: already. Sorry about the cold sure you are feeling better now.
> *
> Cris_25- Sorry about the :bfn: and AF, better luck next cycle and be strong. We can only hope and pray it works next time. How is the hurricane now? Please stay safe.
> *
> Kaimaka- its well, be strong. Good to hear you are already making plans for the next cycle. Better luck this time. I had a cyst on my first try of timed intercourse so I had to wait for 2 months before the first IUI which wasnt successful. You lucky you dont have one.
> *
> Virginia28- *welcome and all the very best. Twins it is IJN.
> *
> Hope1409_ sorry to hear about :bfn:, wishing you luck on the next cycle.
> *
> kBrain3377- you always have good advice and information to cheer people up. How are you feeling and holding up. Our prayers are with you. Be strong and yea you need to sleep well.Please I still need information on the dates I should start the estrogen drugs and what dosage I can take.
> *
> 2 blue Lines- I get night sweats all the time. I dont know if its because I am in a hot climiate area. When I put the conditioning high I get a cold so I need to use a durve then I get hot sweats , I sweat then I get a cold again. It goes on and on like that I really dont understand what is wrong with me.
> *
> Keeping faith- congratulations!!!! On the :bfp: yes its real enjoy the next nine months :hug:. Dont worry its permanent. 6 years waoh!!! 3 years and I am already going knots.
> 
> AFM- i am D7 of this cycle. I don't know how long the cycle will be since the last one was 31 days from my normal 27/28 cycle. That could be attributed to the progesterone drugs and other drugs. I am doing well and praying the light of God shines on me. I have started taking my bbt every morning. I would also use ovulation test kit then we can try on our own this cycle.
> :dust: to you all.
> ************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Hi Damie - thanks! I'm feeling good, most of the time don't really feel pregnant. As for the estrogen - I started on 21 of the cycle, one 2 mg pill, twice a day, until about day 3 or 4 of the next cycle. This was because I ovulated on day 14, so you should really start 7 days after you ovulate, whichever day that falls on. I then took Femara on days 3-8 of that next cycle, 2 pills once a day. The estrogen delayed my ovulation by about 5 days that cycle, the one I got pregnant on, and my ovulation was the strongest positive I had seen in 2 years of testing. If you have similar issues as I did, I hope this method works for you too!!! Good luck, I'll keep you in my thoughts.Click to expand...

Thanks and I am gonna try this if this cycle doesn't work out. :hug:


----------



## Kat S

zimmy said:


> Looks like I'm out for another month :( Had my scan this morning and they found 6 follies already, 3 of them over 18mm (I'm CD 5). Nurse said they were leftover from last month and would interfere with new follies growing. Wants me to take bc pills this cycle. Has this happened to anyone else?

Yes, this happened to me in September. I took bc pills and they dissipated. It's so frustrating to delay!!!


----------



## Kat S

anjanaa said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got BFP and sorry for all who got BFN.
> 
> I had my IUI on sunday on CD13.
> 
> so I'm officially in TWW period. Today is my 3dpiui.
> 
> fingers crossed but surprisingly I'm not getting obsessed with the result.
> 
> I have been sleeping a lot and eating good food. rest is on God.
> 
> Good luck for everyone who are waiting like me :)

Good luck to you! Wonderful to be in the TWW, but tortuous at the same time, eh?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I am sorry I have been out of touch, we still do not have power from Hurricane Sandy. I am on my phone and have a couple pages to catch up on so I am sorry I have missed some of your announcements. Sorry for all who have gotten AF :( any BFP's?

AFM- today is 17dp trigger, 15dpiui and 14dpo. I have my blood test tomorrow. I haven't POAS because I am a wimp and after almost 2 yrs I just can't stand seeing the BFN. I am also scared of getting a false positive or a chemical...I know I know, like I said whimp. I thought FOR SURE at our first IUI I was preg but that was negative. This time I don't know. My temp is still high but I think that's because of the Crinone (progesterone). I had what I think was spotting a week ago and have been having weird cramps, twinges, tugs...but I am trying not to read too much into everything and just not think about it. I'm super nervous about the test because if its BFN... we'll up the injections to 150 and start our 3rd IUI but I think I am just going to get so depressed because yet another friend announced she's pregnant...that's 15 people I know pregnant and that's not even including those who just had babies. I just don't understand why it's so easy for some people and so hard for others?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I am sorry I have been out of touch, we still do not have power from Hurricane Sandy. I am on my phone and have a couple pages to catch up on so I am sorry I have missed some of your announcements. Sorry for all who have gotten AF :( any BFP's?
> 
> AFM- today is 17dp trigger, 15dpiui and 14dpo. I have my blood test tomorrow. I haven't POAS because I am a wimp and after almost 2 yrs I just can't stand seeing the BFN. I am also scared of getting a false positive or a chemical...I know I know, like I said whimp. I thought FOR SURE at our first IUI I was preg but that was negative. This time I don't know. My temp is still high but I think that's because of the Crinone (progesterone). I had what I think was spotting a week ago and have been having weird cramps, twinges, tugs...but I am trying not to read too much into everything and just not think about it. I'm super nervous about the test because if its BFN... we'll up the injections to 150 and start our 3rd IUI but I think I am just going to get so depressed because yet another friend announced she's pregnant...that's 15 people I know pregnant and that's not even including those who just had babies. I just don't understand why it's so easy for some people and so hard for others?

ohhhh i know you dont want to hear this incase i get your hopes up...but...wow ! does that sound promising or what :)

Good luck honey. How long ago did you take your last Crinone?


----------



## mrsjennyg

I use it every morning, they are vaginal suppositories. But by the time I take my temp its been about 23 hours since I last used it. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up...but as everyone knows its hard! Thanks Sweet! How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...

Is this weird?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg : Good luck with ur blood test tomorrow :)


----------



## Kat S

MRSJENNYG~ This is a tough road we're on. It's so frustrating to see others conceive and have babies like it's the easiest thing in the world when month after month we get BFN. :hugs: Good luck on your beta!! I really hope this is the one for you!

I'm at 9dpiui and I don't feel anything concrete. I've peed on a stick a few times to see when my trigger shot was gone. I'm only getting one line now, so it's out of my system. I'm hoping that I'm pregnant, but that the HGC levels are too low to be picked up by my bulk internet pregnancy tests. I usually get sore bbs the week before AF, but I feel nothing yet. I also hope that the cold I got 4 days after my iui is an early symptom. Might mean nothing, though. However, I hadn't gotten a cold in over a year, so I find the timing odd.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?

I wonder if you are having more than one? Have you googled beta numbers for multiples? That's a big jump but a high number means there's def a bean (or two) in there! 

Good luck Kat!!


----------



## NIKKIA

Sweet lullaby How many matture follicles did you have? What did you dr say about the numbers? It could well mean mutiples. xx


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?

That is awesome!!! When would your due date be? Have you crossed over into the June/July due date forums? I'm so happy for you! Those beta numbers look great, and sometimes women's betas rise very fast at the beginning and then slow down a bit (the docs looks at averages, so you're fine either way), BUT on the other hand, it can be multiples?!!!! How exciting? Would you be happy with twins? I think they can confirm the number of gestational sacs when you're about 5 weeks along, or so, but don't quote me on it. CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I am sorry I have been out of touch, we still do not have power from Hurricane Sandy. I am on my phone and have a couple pages to catch up on so I am sorry I have missed some of your announcements. Sorry for all who have gotten AF :( any BFP's?
> 
> AFM- today is 17dp trigger, 15dpiui and 14dpo. I have my blood test tomorrow. I haven't POAS because I am a wimp and after almost 2 yrs I just can't stand seeing the BFN. I am also scared of getting a false positive or a chemical...I know I know, like I said whimp. I thought FOR SURE at our first IUI I was preg but that was negative. This time I don't know. My temp is still high but I think that's because of the Crinone (progesterone). I had what I think was spotting a week ago and have been having weird cramps, twinges, tugs...but I am trying not to read too much into everything and just not think about it. I'm super nervous about the test because if its BFN... we'll up the injections to 150 and start our 3rd IUI but I think I am just going to get so depressed because yet another friend announced she's pregnant...that's 15 people I know pregnant and that's not even including those who just had babies. I just don't understand why it's so easy for some people and so hard for others?

Mrsjenny - Glad you hear you're ok after Sandy! I have family on the coast in New Jersey and I know how bad some parts were hit. I don't want to get your hopes up, but those symptoms sound pretty promising..... :winkwink:
I'm amazed that you haven't tested yet, but I guess a massive storm would keep your mind on other things. I know what you mean re:seeing the BFN, but as much as I hated and was scared of that part, I was just totally unable to be patient and wait! I guess for me it was like yanking off a band-aid. I also sympathize with you about your friends announcing their pregnancies, that's been my life the last few years. But you know, now that I'm on the other side of that, I'm scared how my friends who are TTC will react to my news, and I almost don't want to tell them at all, in hopes of that when I do, they will also be pregnant. I know that's silly, but I just know how much it hurts to hear, and I don't ever want to cauze that. :nope:


----------



## KBrain3377

Kat S said:


> MRSJENNYG~ This is a tough road we're on. It's so frustrating to see others conceive and have babies like it's the easiest thing in the world when month after month we get BFN. :hugs: Good luck on your beta!! I really hope this is the one for you!
> 
> I'm at 9dpiui and I don't feel anything concrete. I've peed on a stick a few times to see when my trigger shot was gone. I'm only getting one line now, so it's out of my system. I'm hoping that I'm pregnant, but that the HGC levels are too low to be picked up by my bulk internet pregnancy tests. I usually get sore bbs the week before AF, but I feel nothing yet. I also hope that the cold I got 4 days after my iui is an early symptom. Might mean nothing, though. However, I hadn't gotten a cold in over a year, so I find the timing odd.

Good luck Kat!!!! This could be your month!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet Lullaby said:


> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?

Professor Google told me that beta should double every 24-48 hours in early pregnancy for one baby, faster for multiples. You're doubling every 22 hours, so it's on the border.

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

AFM, in on cd8 and have 3 days until u/s and blood to see if we recruited more than the one big follicle on my right ovary. I've been feeling activity in the left ovary for the past day, so I'm hoping to see at least one big one there too.

Oh, the waiting...


----------



## Hope1409

Af showed up for me this morning. I a. So drained and so tired of it all I just want to take a break, but even when I say I don't want to "think" about it, I can't help but bust out the opk and time bding. I think I deserve a nice big glass of wine tonight. Good luck to all you ladies still in the game :) if anyone starts a nov thread, keep us posted!


----------



## FirstTry

Hope1409 said:


> Af showed up for me this morning. I a. So drained and so tired of it all I just want to take a break, but even when I say I don't want to "think" about it, I can't help but bust out the opk and time bding. I think I deserve a nice big glass of wine tonight. Good luck to all you ladies still in the game :) if anyone starts a nov thread, keep us posted!

:hugs: So sorry to hear that. It is exhausting and frustrating. Have that glass of wine and do something fun this weekend!


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> AFM, in on cd8 and have 3 days until u/s and blood to see if we recruited more than the one big follicle on my right ovary. I've been feeling activity in the left ovary for the past day, so I'm hoping to see at least one big one there too.
> 
> Oh, the waiting...

Hi FirstTry - I'm the same age as you, so I know how you feel so well! Just want to tell you to hang in there - IT WILL HAPPEN!!!! Up until last month I almost stopped believing that, but it only takes one good month! In the meantime, go have that big glass of wine - heck have three, you deserve it!
:hugs:


----------



## anjanaa

Kat S said:


> anjanaa said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got BFP and sorry for all who got BFN.
> 
> I had my IUI on sunday on CD13.
> 
> so I'm officially in TWW period. Today is my 3dpiui.
> 
> fingers crossed but surprisingly I'm not getting obsessed with the result.
> 
> I have been sleeping a lot and eating good food. rest is on God.
> 
> Good luck for everyone who are waiting like me :)
> 
> Good luck to you! Wonderful to be in the TWW, but tortuous at the same time, eh?Click to expand...

hehe yea it is, though i'm trying to relax and not care about it inside me I know I'm counting every day!!

All the best for your oct20th visit :)


----------



## anjanaa

anjanaa said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjanaa said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got BFP and sorry for all who got BFN.
> 
> I had my IUI on sunday on CD13.
> 
> so I'm officially in TWW period. Today is my 3dpiui.
> 
> fingers crossed but surprisingly I'm not getting obsessed with the result.
> 
> I have been sleeping a lot and eating good food. rest is on God.
> 
> Good luck for everyone who are waiting like me :)
> 
> Good luck to you! Wonderful to be in the TWW, but tortuous at the same time, eh?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yea it is, though i'm trying to relax and not care about it inside me I know I'm counting every day!!
> 
> All the best for your oct20th visit :)Click to expand...

oops I'm sorry you are in your 2ww too :) great!! I just saw your latest post, I apologize!!

so you day to test is coming closer, all the very best to yo :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> Af showed up for me this morning. I a. So drained and so tired of it all I just want to take a break, but even when I say I don't want to "think" about it, I can't help but bust out the opk and time bding. I think I deserve a nice big glass of wine tonight. Good luck to all you ladies still in the game :) if anyone starts a nov thread, keep us posted!

Mine started today as well!! My Dr. Is suppose to call tomorrow to tell me thw next plan. I feel the same, I feel hopeless and just wanna give up but I'm determined to have a healthy baby!


----------



## Vinesha

Congrats mrs Jen and sweet lullaby very happy for u :) ladies 

I checked tdy 16 dpiui bfn :( hope this is not my month anyways happy for u both tc


----------



## Kat S

Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:

It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Kat S said:


> Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:
> 
> It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!

I am so sorry Kat! It is so hard especially after all we go through with treatments to see that negative! :hugs: Keep us posted! You aren't out until AF shows up!


----------



## zimmy

Kat S said:


> Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:
> 
> It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!

Aww, so sorry about your BFN. Buuuutt....you are not out until you're out! If you need to wait until December, I'll be right there with you - I'm taking bc this month :(


----------



## anjanaa

Kat S said:


> Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:
> 
> It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!

Dont loose hope yet Kat!! from what I read testing on 11dpiui is early.
i think 12-14 would accurate. wait and check again.


----------



## mrsjennyg

(Repost from Sept/Oct thread, sorry don't have time to re-write at work and trying not to break down...)

Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.

So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> (Repost from Sept/Oct thread, sorry don't have time to re-write at work and trying not to break down...)
> 
> Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.
> 
> So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...

So sorry MrsJenny, I know how you feel! But next month is another opportunity and a clean slate, so don't give up hope! Personally, I think you should allow yourself to be sad if you feel sad, or to feel really whatever it is you feel. I think allowing myself to cry it out at the end of every negative cycle is one of the few things that kept me sane!


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> (Repost from Sept/Oct thread, sorry don't have time to re-write at work and trying not to break down...)
> 
> Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.
> 
> So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...

I'm so so sorry!!! Oh, and to have to be around someone who got the news you want to badly...oh!! Very painful! I wish so much that your next try is the one!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, i am just checkign in on you guys....so sorry for all the bfns....I really want us all to have our bfps!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S: irs not yet over hun... i know alot if people getting BFNs around 14dpo.... u at 11dpiui is still very early... fingers crossed for u

Mrsjennyg : i sm so sorry :( its so hard.. i remember being lapsed 3 times by a work friend.. by her 3rd oreg..i was over it ... hopibg next mobth is your month


----------



## Vinesha

Finally my af showed up tdy ... I feel like I am defeated losing hope evrytime whn I end up with bfn , don't know what's wrong ... When will t gd time come for us .. Fed up with all these treatments ... Want to take a break I guess

Anyways baby dust to all the ladies


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg said:


> I wonder if you are having more than one? Have you googled beta numbers for multiples? That's a big jump but a high number means there's def a bean (or two) in there!

I have no idea whats going on.. i have googled.. apart from possible multiples..i have read high hCG can be indication of a molar preg?? I hate google lol



NIKKIA said:


> Sweet lullaby How many matture follicles did you have? What did you dr say about the numbers? It could well mean mutiples. xx

I only had 1 mature follicle on day of trigger and that was 17mm.. the other two follicles i had was 5mm each. They werent anything to worry abt . My fertility centre only does 1 beta test. I went thru my doc for 2nd. He thinks its normal ?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

FirstTry said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?
> 
> Professor Google told me that beta should double every 24-48 hours in early pregnancy for one baby, faster for multiples. You're doubling every 22 hours, so it's on the border.
> 
> So happy for you!!!!Click to expand...

I have been goibg crazy with Dr Google lol!! I guess i will have to waut for my dating scan to see if it means anything


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?
> 
> That is awesome!!! When would your due date be? Have you crossed over into the June/July due date forums? I'm so happy for you! Those beta numbers look great, and sometimes women's betas rise very fast at the beginning and then slow down a bit (the docs looks at averages, so you're fine either way), BUT on the other hand, it can be multiples?!!!! How exciting? Would you be happy with twins? I think they can confirm the number of gestational sacs when you're about 5 weeks along, or so, but don't quote me on it. CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks huni. I am due 5th July. Yes i joined the July thread.. but it moves too quickly for me.. cant keep up lol. The thought of twins has never crossed my mind... as i am a very slow responder to injectibles..that i only get 1 follicle. If i have multiples..it would have to be purely a coincidence... where the egg splits!! Chances of that are too slim..

Waiting for ny dating scan in two weeks.... how are u going..


----------



## Kat S

SWEET LULLABY, I am SO excited for you!! Have you bought anything yet for the baby or nursery?


----------



## Kat S

11dpiui, and a BFN when I poas first thing this morning. Disappointing. But like you guys said, I'm not out till the Red Lady sings! Beta is Tuesday

I've been having bizarre pains in my lower left pelvic area for the past few days. It's not gas...I don't know what the heck it is. Wondering if the Femara + Pregnyl messed with my system and is causing this mild cramp/pain? Every month I get sore bbs the week before my period, but I didn't get them this month. Could the hormones I took alter my usual pre-af symptoms? :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi Kat.. not yet.. i want to wait for 12weeks.. just so scared and paranoid.
How are you feeling.. i really thought this would be your month :(


----------



## Kat S

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi Kat.. not yet.. i want to wait for 12weeks.. just so scared and paranoid.
> How are you feeling.. i really thought this would be your month :(

Yeah, that's understandable. You should do a 12 week ticker! Then at the end of that you can go out and buy something!

I feel ok. Disappointed I'm not seeing bright pink or blue positive lines, but I've heard time and time again of ladies getting BFN up until the day before their beta, so I'm clinging to hope every day my AF doesn't show. I'm just confused by my lack of usual pre-AF symptoms this month. Must be the hormones I took.


----------



## Damie

Kat S said:


> Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:
> 
> It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!

Hold on dear....:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Damie said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I get to join everyone in the BFN club :cry:
> 
> It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!
> 
> Hold on dear....:dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Actually, yesterday was 10dpiui. I guess my finger "tripped" on the 1 and I didn't notice.


----------



## Damie

Sweet Lullaby said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?
> 
> That is awesome!!! When would your due date be? Have you crossed over into the June/July due date forums? I'm so happy for you! Those beta numbers look great, and sometimes women's betas rise very fast at the beginning and then slow down a bit (the docs looks at averages, so you're fine either way), BUT on the other hand, it can be multiples?!!!! How exciting? Would you be happy with twins? I think they can confirm the number of gestational sacs when you're about 5 weeks along, or so, but don't quote me on it. CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni. I am due 5th July. Yes i joined the July thread.. but it moves too quickly for me.. cant keep up lol. The thought of twins has never crossed my mind... as i am a very slow responder to injectibles..that i only get 1 follicle. If i have multiples..it would have to be purely a coincidence... where the egg splits!! Chances of that are too slim..
> 
> Waiting for ny dating scan in two weeks.... how are u going..Click to expand...

Hello dear, how are you feeling? Good to know you are in good spirit. And nice to know u are still with us. You give us hope. You didn't say how many IUI did u have b4 a :bfp:? How long av u been TTC?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S: 10dpiui very early hun.. u are not out... i doubt the pregnylis having effects on u..its def out of ur system..


----------



## Kat S

OK, that's good. Well, we'll see!


----------



## FirstTry

OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!

The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.

I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...


----------



## Kat S

FirstTry said:


> OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!
> 
> The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.
> 
> I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...

Ipoh, sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Kat S said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!
> 
> The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.
> 
> I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...
> 
> Ipoh, sounds promising! Good luck!Click to expand...

So, it's official; they cancelled my IUI because of too many follicles. And they won't let us have sex for fear of multiples.

We are going to talk to the financial counselor tomorrow about converting to IVF. I think we'll likely do it. It seems a shame to waste these eggies!


----------



## Kat S

FirstTry said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!
> 
> The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.
> 
> I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...
> 
> Ipoh, sounds promising! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> So, it's official; they cancelled my IUI because of too many follicles. And they won't let us have sex for fear of multiples.
> 
> We are going to talk to the financial counselor tomorrow about converting to IVF. I think we'll likely do it. It seems a shame to waste these eggies!Click to expand...

OH NO! Oh, how disappointing! I hope your road to IVF is an easy one and that is successful right away. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I do hope you get the financial help....because you are right it would be a waste......let us know how it turns out


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!
> 
> The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.
> 
> I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...

Wow, that is a lot of potential eggs - congrats! Just curious, how does your doc know that 7 of the follicles have mature eggs, as opposed to all of them? My guess would be by your estrogen levels, but you said that you had not gotten the results back yet, so I'm just wondering. When I was doing my 2 iuis, my doc never mentioned which follicles have mature eggs, or not. 
Good luck tomorrow w/the IVF counselor - it's a big step, but also has great odds in your favor, especially with that many eggs.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweet Lullaby said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?
> 
> That is awesome!!! When would your due date be? Have you crossed over into the June/July due date forums? I'm so happy for you! Those beta numbers look great, and sometimes women's betas rise very fast at the beginning and then slow down a bit (the docs looks at averages, so you're fine either way), BUT on the other hand, it can be multiples?!!!! How exciting? Would you be happy with twins? I think they can confirm the number of gestational sacs when you're about 5 weeks along, or so, but don't quote me on it. CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni. I am due 5th July. Yes i joined the July thread.. but it moves too quickly for me.. cant keep up lol. The thought of twins has never crossed my mind... as i am a very slow responder to injectibles..that i only get 1 follicle. If i have multiples..it would have to be purely a coincidence... where the egg splits!! Chances of that are too slim..
> 
> Waiting for ny dating scan in two weeks.... how are u going..Click to expand...

I'm doing good so far - I was hoping I would completely avoid the morning sickness, but it hit me this week pretty bad, and only at night right around dinner time. I'm also so exhausted it's really unbelievable how much I sleep, some nights its nearly 12 hours a nite! My DH are going on a babymoon next month to Europe, I just hope that I get more energy by then. I have a scan this Friday at 8 weeks, and hope to see a heartbeat! At my last scan, I was just shy of seeing it by 3 or 4 days. Good luck on your scan! And you know, identical twins aren't as rare as all that - between my DH and me, we know three couples who are currently pregnant with identicals.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

FirstTry said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> OMG, just had my cd11 monitoring and I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which appear to have mature eggs (though 2 could be cysts)!
> 
> The doctor is going to look at my hormone levels to decide whether we can do the IUI. If not, we have to decide whether to convert to IVF. That would mean big $.
> 
> I'm very happy to have eggs, but hmm...
> 
> Ipoh, sounds promising! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> So, it's official; they cancelled my IUI because of too many follicles. And they won't let us have sex for fear of multiples.
> 
> We are going to talk to the financial counselor tomorrow about converting to IVF. I think we'll likely do it. It seems a shame to waste these eggies!Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear they cancelled ur IUI.. its such a shame..u have great follies :( hopefully you get the financial assistance u need...


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling....nothing!! just odd twinges here and there. I am a bit concerned. My 2nd Beta came back today..at 2070! 19dpiui. I was at 481 level 2 days ago...
> 
> Is this weird?
> 
> That is awesome!!! When would your due date be? Have you crossed over into the June/July due date forums? I'm so happy for you! Those beta numbers look great, and sometimes women's betas rise very fast at the beginning and then slow down a bit (the docs looks at averages, so you're fine either way), BUT on the other hand, it can be multiples?!!!! How exciting? Would you be happy with twins? I think they can confirm the number of gestational sacs when you're about 5 weeks along, or so, but don't quote me on it. CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni. I am due 5th July. Yes i joined the July thread.. but it moves too quickly for me.. cant keep up lol. The thought of twins has never crossed my mind... as i am a very slow responder to injectibles..that i only get 1 follicle. If i have multiples..it would have to be purely a coincidence... where the egg splits!! Chances of that are too slim..
> 
> Waiting for ny dating scan in two weeks.... how are u going..Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good so far - I was hoping I would completely avoid the morning sickness, but it hit me this week pretty bad, and only at night right around dinner time. I'm also so exhausted it's really unbelievable how much I sleep, some nights its nearly 12 hours a nite! My DH are going on a babymoon next month to Europe, I just hope that I get more energy by then. I have a scan this Friday at 8 weeks, and hope to see a heartbeat! At my last scan, I was just shy of seeing it by 3 or 4 days. Good luck on your scan! And you know, identical twins aren't as rare as all that - between my DH and me, we know three couples who are currently pregnant with identicals.Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear abt your MS hitting you. I dont havd any symptoms.. the only preg symptoms i have is lack of AF lol.

Wow identical twins hey.. must be somethibg in the water..
Have fun on ur baby moon!!very exciting. Do keep us posted on ur scan this week


----------



## Kat S

Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(

Kat I am so sorry. I have gotten bfn too. My beta is today. I hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## FirstTry

Update: so, they wouldn't give us a discount, but it turns out that my insurance company has a negotiated rate for IVF. They will let us pay that, which is $2500 less.

I now have 13 follicles of which 6-8 could have mature eggs. I believe they are judging maturity by follicle size. They will try to retrieve all 13 and see how many fertilize. The doctor said ideally, for IVF, we would have a couple more, but this is incredible considering the low dose of meds I was on.

FX'd!

I will likely trigger tonight, depending on hormone levels. Yesterday, my estrogen was over 1700.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(
> 
> Kat I am so sorry. I have gotten bfn too. My beta is today. I hope that everything works out for you.Click to expand...

:cry: :hugs: 

You haven't gotten your period yet, then? Me, either. I wish it would just come so I can move on.

Why isn't it our turn?


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> Update: so, they wouldn't give us a discount, but it turns out that my insurance company has a negotiated rate for IVF. They will let us pay that, which is $2500 less.
> 
> I now have 13 follicles of which 6-8 could have mature eggs. I believe they are judging maturity by follicle size. They will try to retrieve all 13 and see how many fertilize. The doctor said ideally, for IVF, we would have a couple more, but this is incredible considering the low dose of meds I was on.
> 
> FX'd!
> 
> I will likely trigger tonight, depending on hormone levels. Yesterday, my estrogen was over 1700.

Congrats FirstTry! This sounds so promising!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

FirstTry said:


> Update: so, they wouldn't give us a discount, but it turns out that my insurance company has a negotiated rate for IVF. They will let us pay that, which is $2500 less.
> 
> I now have 13 follicles of which 6-8 could have mature eggs. I believe they are judging maturity by follicle size. They will try to retrieve all 13 and see how many fertilize. The doctor said ideally, for IVF, we would have a couple more, but this is incredible considering the low dose of meds I was on.
> 
> FX'd!
> 
> I will likely trigger tonight, depending on hormone levels. Yesterday, my estrogen was over 1700.

Fingers crossed for you hun.. ur follies sound great.. good luck xx


----------



## Hope1409

Good Luck FirstTry!!!! Everything happens for a reason so maybe this surprise ivf was meant to be for you. In more ways than one, I think your lucky that you responded so well with such low dose meds....it sort of reminds me of mini ivf. Good luck to you and please keep us posted. I am sure this month is your month and your are going to get your BFP!!!

Afm, I start clomid yet again tonight (cd5) and go see my RE tomorrow. I am exhausted of all these appointments. If this last iui doesn't result in a bfp, I am going to resume my normal life and try not to let ttc consume me. Give myself a few natural cycles and if nothing in maybe 6 months, then we can go back to discuss ivf....hoping to try mini ivf if my clinic offers it.


----------



## FirstTry

Hope1409 said:


> Good Luck FirstTry!!!! Everything happens for a reason so maybe this surprise ivf was meant to be for you. In more ways than one, I think your lucky that you responded so well with such low dose meds....it sort of reminds me of mini ivf. Good luck to you and please keep us posted. I am sure this month is your month and your are going to get your BFP!!!
> 
> Afm, I start clomid yet again tonight (cd5) and go see my RE tomorrow. I am exhausted of all these appointments. If this last iui doesn't result in a bfp, I am going to resume my normal life and try not to let ttc consume me. Give myself a few natural cycles and if nothing in maybe 6 months, then we can go back to discuss ivf....hoping to try mini ivf if my clinic offers it.

Thank you, Hope!

I hope that this is your month. If not, I commend you for being able to resume normal life. I'm too :wacko: about TTC to chill out for a few months.


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi Please help. Is 11dpiui to early to test? I caved and tested today. I'm freaking out as i poas and looked at it for about 2-3mins bfn then went for a shower which took 5 mis or so then when i came back faint bfp. SO unsure if evp line or what! so went to the supermarket and go a pack of 2 test then after about 4 mins a very faint but def there BFN. wHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??


----------



## Kat S

Hope1409 said:


> Afm, I start clomid yet again tonight (cd5) and go see my RE tomorrow. I am exhausted of all these appointments. If this last iui doesn't result in a bfp, I am going to resume my normal life and try not to let ttc consume me. Give myself a few natural cycles and if nothing in maybe 6 months, then we can go back to discuss ivf....hoping to try mini ivf if my clinic offers it.

Good luck, Honey. This is an exhausting and sometimes heartbreaking journey, and I hope you get your BFP this round!

I hope to get the green light to start again tomorrow, too (but I take Femara). Wish me luck!


----------



## FirstTry

NIKKIA said:


> Hi Please help. Is 11dpiui to early to test? I caved and tested today. I'm freaking out as i poas and looked at it for about 2-3mins bfn then went for a shower which took 5 mis or so then when i came back faint bfp. SO unsure if evp line or what! so went to the supermarket and go a pack of 2 test then after about 4 mins a very faint but def there BFN. wHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??

Was the faint line pink or grey? Either way, hold your pee for 4 hours and test again! And again tomorrow morning.

Good luck!!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(
> 
> Kat I am so sorry. I have gotten bfn too. My beta is today. I hope that everything works out for you.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: :hugs:
> 
> You haven't gotten your period yet, then? Me, either. I wish it would just come so I can move on.
> 
> Why isn't it our turn?Click to expand...

Well, actually I had by blood test at 830am and was supposed to get my results after 2 pm. I started my period at noon.


----------



## NIKKIA

I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX


----------



## Keeping Faith

NIKKIA said:


> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX

Congrats!!!! How exciting!


----------



## NIKKIA

Keeping Faith said:


> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...


----------



## Keeping Faith

NIKKIA said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...
> 
> Nikkia I thought that also when I was testig two weeks ago. I keep getting postives all the way through some very light that you could hardly see, and then some very dark. So I was not postive that these were real until I went to the doctors, and got a blood test. It was confirmed after six years finally my first bfp! My hcg levels were 45 which is low but it was so early in my pregnancy last week I also went and they were at 156. Today I went an they were 695 so they are doubleing like they should. Good luck, and please keep me updated.Click to expand...


----------



## NIKKIA

Keeping Faith said:


> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...
> 
> Nikkia I thought that also when I was testig two weeks ago. I keep getting postives all the way through some very light that you could hardly see, and then some very dark. So I was not postive that these were real until I went to the doctors, and got a blood test. It was confirmed after six years finally my first bfp! My hcg levels were 45 which is low but it was so early in my pregnancy last week I also went and they were at 156. Today I went an they were 695 so they are doubleing like they should. Good luck, and please keep me updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. After 5 years i hope this is real. Congratulations xxxClick to expand...


----------



## FirstTry

NIKKIA said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...
> 
> Nikkia I thought that also when I was testig two weeks ago. I keep getting postives all the way through some very light that you could hardly see, and then some very dark. So I was not postive that these were real until I went to the doctors, and got a blood test. It was confirmed after six years finally my first bfp! My hcg levels were 45 which is low but it was so early in my pregnancy last week I also went and they were at 156. Today I went an they were 695 so they are doubleing like they should. Good luck, and please keep me updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. After 5 years i hope this is real. Congratulations xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think the trigger could still be in your system. Plus, the trigger could not make the second test darker. How soon can you get a blood pg test? Are you on progesterone?Click to expand...


----------



## NIKKIA

FirstTry said:


> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...
> 
> Nikkia I thought that also when I was testig two weeks ago. I keep getting postives all the way through some very light that you could hardly see, and then some very dark. So I was not postive that these were real until I went to the doctors, and got a blood test. It was confirmed after six years finally my first bfp! My hcg levels were 45 which is low but it was so early in my pregnancy last week I also went and they were at 156. Today I went an they were 695 so they are doubleing like they should. Good luck, and please keep me updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. After 5 years i hope this is real. Congratulations xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think the trigger could still be in your system. Plus, the trigger could not make the second test darker. How soon can you get a blood pg test? Are you on progesterone?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't thik i get a blood test. Not on progesterone. My clinic said test on friday and call with the result. They have never mentioned bloods. I don't think its ths common in the uk?? Not sure. I will test again tommoro. xxClick to expand...


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

NIKKIA: congrats hunni!! Its def not the trigger after 14days!! Thats a real bfp ur seeing :) how very exciting


----------



## KBrain3377

NIKKIA said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTED
> 
> Do you think this could still be the trigger? Tomorrow will be 14 days after trigger. I feel anoyed at myself for testing early. xClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: How exciting!!! Congrats! I don't think there is ANY way that it could still be the trigger, this sounds like the real deal. Do you have any pics of the test?
> I would think you would have a beta blood test to measure your hcg levels, I think that's pretty standard everywhere (but correct me if I'm wrong...). So happy for you, 5 years is a long time to wait!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## KBrain3377

Keeping Faith said:


> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> I wrote second test was BFN but i ment BFP! XX
> 
> Congrats!!!! How exciting!Click to expand...

Hi Keeping Faith - how are you doing hun?


----------



## Keeping Faith

All of those sound very pretty. I have already been thinking about names also but there is just so many. FN but i ment BFP! XX[/QUOTE]

Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTE]

Hi Keeping Faith - how are you doing hun?[/QUOTE]

Kbrian I'm doing very well! Still so shocked, and excited! Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks! Next week I get my first scan. How are you and baby doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nikkia and Keeping Faith....wow awesome BFPs.....that is so great!


----------



## NIKKIA

Thank you everyone. My ohss has been bad today so have been in hospital this afternoon they took bloods and one was hcg so should get results in morning. Then I can celebrate or not! xxx


----------



## KBrain3377

Keeping Faith said:


> All of those sound very pretty. I have already been thinking about names also but there is just so many. FN but i ment BFP! XX

Congrats!!!! How exciting![/QUOTE]

Hi Keeping Faith - how are you doing hun?[/QUOTE]

Kbrian I'm doing very well! Still so shocked, and excited! Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks! Next week I get my first scan. How are you and baby doing?[/QUOTE]



Doing good, exhausted and can't wait for the 1st trimester to be over.!
:thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Well, you guys aren't gonna believe this, but I went in today for my Cycle Day 3 ultrasound, and the doc tells me that my uterine lining is still too thick. She asked me if my "flow" was heavy, and I said no. She said, "You didn't get your period. This is spotting."



So she took my blood and said she'd call me in the afternoon. She called a few hours later and said the pregnancy test came back negative, but that I definitely didn't have my period yet. In fact, my progesterone level is 4 and should be zero. So what does this all mean? We have no idea! :shrug: It's totally bizarre and shouldn't be happening! 

So...did I not ovulate when I thought? I told her about the pain I had over my left ovary the week after trigger/IUI and she swears that is ovulation pain. So is it possible I ovulated several days after I thought I did and that there were some swimmers left who got the egg? The doc said if I didn't get a normal full flow by the weekend, they'll give me another pregnancy test Monday.

Totally. Freaking. Out.

I know it's so unlikely. In a way I'm pissed off to be told there was a small chance again when it's so slight. I'd like to know what's going on, and this uncertainty is killing me!


----------



## FirstTry

Kat S said:


> Well, you guys aren't gonna believe this, but I went in today for my Cycle Day 3 ultrasound, and the doc tells me that my uterine lining is still too thick. She asked me if my "flow" was heavy, and I said no. She said, "You didn't get your period. This is spotting."
> 
> 
> 
> So she took my blood and said she'd call me in the afternoon. She called a few hours later and said the pregnancy test came back negative, but that I definitely didn't have my period yet. In fact, my progesterone level is 4 and should be zero. So what does this all mean? We have no idea! :shrug: It's totally bizarre and shouldn't be happening!
> 
> So...did I not ovulate when I thought? I told her about the pain I had over my left ovary the week after trigger/IUI and she swears that is ovulation pain. So is it possible I ovulated several days after I thought I did and that there were some swimmers left who got the egg? The doc said if I didn't get a normal full flow by the weekend, they'll give me another pregnancy test Monday.
> 
> Totally. Freaking. Out.
> 
> I know it's so unlikely. In a way I'm pissed off to be told there was a small chance again when it's so slight. I'd like to know what's going on, and this uncertainty is killing me!

Wow, that is very confusing. How can you ovulate several days after trigger when you had such big follicles? Well, I hope the weirdness is being caused by a baby!


----------



## Kat S

...and of course shortly after I wrote that post (which I started at noon and didn't finish until after dinner!), I think I have finally achieved "full flow." :wacko:

I wonder if somehow the trigger failed and I ovulated several days after I was supposed to, making my period "late"?


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> ...and of course shortly after I wrote that post (which I started at noon and didn't finish until after dinner!), I think I have finally achieved "full flow." :wacko:
> 
> I wonder if somehow the trigger failed and I ovulated several days after I was supposed to, making my period "late"?

That really sucks, I am so sorry.


----------



## FirstTry

:hugs: Kat

Were you taking progesterone supplements? That can delay your period.


----------



## Kat S

FirstTry said:


> :hugs: Kat
> 
> Were you taking progesterone supplements? That can delay your period.

Nope, just the Femara to boost ovary production and then the Pregnyl trigger shot. This has never happened to me! The doc was baffled!


----------



## Bma11

Hi ladies! We've been trying for 16 months. One round of clomid 100mg, ovidrel trigger shot, IUI and :bfn: 
Did the same thing for a second time & Currently on my TWW, will find out next Wednesday if I'm pregnant! They have me on endometrin suppositories. The first time it made my breasts super sore and this time I have NO symptoms. Maybe just little twinges :( anyone else have symptoms the first time and none the second time and got a :bfp: I'm reaching here! Lol anyway good luck to all. I wish you all get :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Vinesha

Try again after 2 or 3 days it may b bfp possible chances r there cos I chkd on 11dpiui I got bfn and ended with af so hope it's bfp for u wish u gd luck honey


----------



## Vinesha

Kat any updates ...this month we r trying naturally thot of gvg a gap for next iui ...we will b doing our second iui on dec ...my prayers r with u hop it ends WTh bfp

Baby dust to all


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

kat - wow what a roller coaster...I hope you get a def. answer soon hun!

bma - I cant answer that cuz I have never been pg...sorry.

I got my prog numbers today...it is 86.4 but I also tested this morning....11dpiui and i got a bfn....


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat S: wow that sure is confusing. I know what you mean about being given another hope.. you just want yes or no so you can prepare. Keep us posted xx

TTCbaby : prog sounds awesome. 11dpiui is a bit early.. are u using FRER.. good luck hun. Hope this is ur month!

Vinesha : good luck with your next cycle. :)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies I just wanted to stop by, and let all of you know That I'm thinking about all of you!! Hope everyone is having a blessed day. :D


----------



## mrswemyss

I should be ovulating next week so we will do another IUI. I started taking mucinex today HAS ANYONE ELSE TAKEN THAT to help thin mucus?!?!?

.... I took my last femara yesterday. I feel so out of hope and like it will never happen. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FirstTry

mrswemyss said:


> I should be ovulating next week so we will do another IUI. I started taking mucinex today HAS ANYONE ELSE TAKEN THAT to help thin mucus?!?!?
> 
> .... I took my last femara yesterday. I feel so out of hope and like it will never happen. Good luck to everyone!

I've taken Mucinex and my SIL swears that she got pregnant because of it twice. I had no such luck. I think Evening Primrose Oil did more for my mucus. The first month I took it, I had several days of EWCM, which I never get.


----------



## mrswemyss

I have read many place that is helps if you have hostile cervical mucus. So I am praying that it will give us another chance to get pregnant after my IUI


----------



## karenh

How do you know if you have hostile cm?


----------



## mrswemyss

I had two post coital test... There was no sperm , my mucus is therefore to thick to allow the sperm to go where it needs to :(


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Mrswemyss : goodluck this cycle. Just a question . If you are doing IUI.. wouldnt they be passing the mucus barrier? I thought that women who had issues with CM benefit greatfully doibg IUI as it bypasses that


----------



## Hope1409

Sweet lullaby your right, the iui bypasses the cm because the sperm is inserted directly in the uterus. I have also heard iui success for women with hostile cm.

I did however use mucinex along with my clomid cycles where I wasn't doing iui. I did see a difference in cm in that it was more watery and I had more of it. even my obgyn at the time told me to take mucinex while doing clomid because it breaks up the mucus throughout your body.


----------



## Kat S

Had an ultrasound this morning, and my lining is now thin, and though I have two cysts, they are SMALL and will not interfere. SO! I've been approved to go forward with an IUI this month! :happydance: I start Femara tomorrow, and have my first follicle check on November 19th.

My Magic 8 Ball says I will get pregnant this month. Since it said "No" every other month I asked, I've decided it really knows! :haha:

So I've signed up for the November IUI thread. Come join me there if you're having another this month, too!


----------



## 2blue lines

Kat S said:


> Had an ultrasound this morning, and my lining is now thin, and though I have two cysts, they are SMALL and will not interfere. SO! I've been approved to go forward with an IUI this month! :happydance: I start Femara tomorrow, and have my first follicle check on November 19th.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says I will get pregnant this month. Since it said "No" every other month I asked, I've decided it really knows! :haha:
> 
> So I've signed up for the November IUI thread. Come join me there if you're having another this month, too!

Sounds great Kat! 
I too am waiting in my docs office to see how big my follicles are. I started Femara 5 days ago. So could you ask the 8 ball for me too!!! ;) I had a fortune cookie tell me I was going to relieve good news from down south !!! Ok I'm gonna say that means a BFP


----------



## Chris_25

Kat S said:


> Had an ultrasound this morning, and my lining is now thin, and though I have two cysts, they are SMALL and will not interfere. SO! I've been approved to go forward with an IUI this month! :happydance: I start Femara tomorrow, and have my first follicle check on November 19th.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says I will get pregnant this month. Since it said "No" every other month I asked, I've decided it really knows! :haha:
> 
> So I've signed up for the November IUI thread. Come join me there if you're having another this month, too!

Yay so glad to hear! I wish you the best of luck and hopefully that ball is right and if it is ask it for me :) 
I had my ultrasound and blood today I'm on day 12 and I have a follicle at 15mm and another at 18.5mm so I do my trigger tomorrow and iui Sunday and Monday. I pray for good results


----------



## ttc babybump

Hi everyone, so I really new to this, maybe wrote once or twice. I am on the 2ww and going crazy!! I had my IUI october 30th and my trigger shot on the 28th. when did everyone else test and how many days after iui did u get bloodwork. also do you could day one as the day you do iui or the day after iui. 
Thanks everyone

me 25 DH 30
TTC #1- just hit the 2 years trying
unexplained
had dye test, tubes good, DH sperm very good, also checked for endo, had lots of scar tissue from appendix burst but now removed

summer 2012
#1 cycle clomid-50mg BFN
#2 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
#3 cycle clomid 50mg BFN
now at fertility clinic in london ontario with dr, hollett caines
#1 iui
-puregon shots from oct 21st till oct 29th
-ovidrel shot on the 29th
-iui on the 30th
-start prometrium on the 30th
-blood work on the 17th on Nov, but I should get AF before that unless pregnant


----------



## ttc babybump

sorry for the spelling i meant, do you count day 1 as day of iui or day after


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Kat : thats great news!!! Yes Nov is going to be your month!!! Best wishes huni. Ps is femara injectibles?
Hope : thanx for tgat... i never knew abt it... maybe that was my issue along with not ovulating everytime
2 blue line : this WILL be your month too :)
Chris : those are awesome sized follis... goodluck
TTC Babybump: i take day 1 as the day after IUI


----------



## Chris_25

Sweet thank you! :) 
Femara is a pill u take for 5 days


----------



## ttc babybump

Sweet Lullaby- Thanks for the response. I guess i forgot to put my follicle size for first iui. I thought maybe a little big but not sure. 19.5 and 23 Thanks again


----------



## Chris_25

ttc babybump said:


> Sweet Lullaby- Thanks for the response. I guess i forgot to put my follicle size for first iui. I thought maybe a little big but not sure. 19.5 and 23 Thanks again

I had 1 follicle for my first iui and it was also 19.5


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby bump.... I did my IUI on the 30 & 31 and ovidrel on the 29. What I read was 24 to 36 hours after the shot, you ovulate. So I did IUI on 30 & 31 so I counted from nov 1. A day after. Hope this helps. After my second IUI I always go in 14 days to get a blood pregnancy test 
:dust:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

ttc babybump : ur follicke size is really good...thats the ideal range. my one follicle this iui was on the small side... 17mm. i was worried. When i was preg with my DD..i did iui aswell.. my folli was 21mm


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Chris : thanx for explaining Femara. my FS nevet even gave me the option of Clomid or other pills. she wanted me on injectibles.. not sure why


----------



## ttcbaby117

sweet lullaby - I used a dollar store early detection. I will be testing again tomorrow at 14 dpo. 

mrsw - If you are having an IUI you might not need the mucinex as the IUI will by pass your cervial fluid anyway. Just thought I would let you know that to save you the trouble.


----------



## Chris_25

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Chris : thanx for explaining Femara. my FS nevet even gave me the option of Clomid or other pills. she wanted me on injectibles.. not sure why

I kind of wish they would give me injectables, but I guess they want to try this first. How many IUI's did u do?


----------



## mrswemyss

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Mrswemyss : goodluck this cycle. Just a question . If you are doing IUI.. wouldnt they be passing the mucus barrier? I thought that women who had issues with CM benefit greatfully doibg IUI as it bypasses that

Yes that is true, but if u take mucinex and it thins my mucus we can bd after and have a greater chance...


----------



## Maddy40

Hi there - am hunting out a few IUI threads to read and join. We just got the go-ahead today, pick up the meds on Thurs and will then await AF which should arrive on the weekend. Excited to be doing something more than just trying - and failing - naturally.


----------



## Kat S

Maddy40 said:


> Hi there - am hunting out a few IUI threads to read and join. We just got the go-ahead today, pick up the meds on Thurs and will then await AF which should arrive on the weekend. Excited to be doing something more than just trying - and failing - naturally.

Join us over on the November thread! Good luck to you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bfn for me.


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bfn for me.

So sorry ttcbaby117, are you going to try again this month?


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

TTCbaby i am so sorry :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ladies......It seems the dr is recommending IVF only because of my added travel expenses. You can check out what she wrote to me in my journal!


----------



## ttc babybump

currently 14dpiui and am suppose to wait to do bloodwork will 18dpiui. Trying very hard to wait and not test , have been getting symptoms that AF is going to arrive soon, getting back pain and cramps on and off even woke up with it and checked and nothing. Has anyone had the AF symptoms and still got BFP?


----------



## anjanaa

I'm out this month.AF aarived on sunday and was so dissappointed.

Already my sundays are not that good, somehow i feel low on sunday evenings for no apparent reason (could be because of busy week ahead).

and i was very very sad from sunday afternoon :(

i was shopping full length in the morning at sephora went home and collapsed finding it out...

anyways today went for my CD3 ultrasound and got the protocol for my nov iui cycle.

Hope this works. will post in nov thread from now on..


----------



## ttc babybump

im out too! and over in novemeber iui


----------

